# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Odbrojavanje 1/2016

## BigBlue

Drage forumašice,
nema smisla da do ljeta imamo odbrojavanje 2015, pa evo nam novog Odbrojavanja u 2016. godini. Svima od srca hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uskoro skačemo, veselimo se, nazdravljamo našim uspjesima  :Heart: 

Našoj tanatani još jednom hvala što je preuzela listu i želim joj brzi oporavak i povratak u forumske vode. Nastavite javljati ovdje (sigurno će joj inbox brzo biti zapunjen) podatke o vašim postupcima.

Posebno molim naše mame i trudnice  iz 2014. i 2015. da se jave na OVU TEMU. Trenutno kompletiram liste za 2014/15, pa vas molim za pomoć. Podsjećam da se trudnoće prijavljuju za mjesec u kojem je bila punkcija. Hvala  :Heart: 

stara tema

----------


## BigBlue

*Zadnja lista*





> *STUDENI 2014. (5)*
> sara10, FET, Cito (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
> ivana.sky, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
> Sanjolina, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
> littlemouse1, 1.IVF
> Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF) - GEMINI
> 
> *PROSINAC 2014. (4)*
> Twinolina, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za treću bebu - GEMINI
> ...

----------


## BigBlue

Dok sam ja uređivala teme, propustila sam ovo:




> Evo da i ovdje javim 10 dnt jucer vadena beta iznosi 690  02.2 prvi uzv... u soku sam totalnom.


Bravo i čestitam! Sretno do kraja!

----------


## jo1974

Prije dvije godine sam imala prvi post na odbrojavanju i ostala trudna(osim administratora) sad otvaram opet i nadam se sreći po drugi put prije svoga 42 rođ.
Gričkavještice bravo nek je sada sve po školski,virkala sam i jučer da vidim šta si objavila   :Smile:  i ostalima puno sreče

----------


## evella

Cestitam draga!! Neka bude uredna i skolska trudnoca, uzivaj u blazenom stanju..  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Big Blue,svaka cast na listi  :Klap: 
A vidi mene,svake godine na listi trudnica  :Grin: 
Grickavjestica,cestitke od srca!!!
Jo1974 ~~~~~~~~~ da cim prije opet uskocis na trudnicki vlakic  :Smile: 
I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~ za plodnu 2016.g.

----------


## suncokret19

čestitke!!!   :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Grickavjestica cestitke :Wink:

----------


## aurora079

> Cure moje u soku sam... beta 690


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :- čestitaaaam

----------


## Grickavjestica

Hvala vam  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Hvala cure... sad idem dan po dan nema zurbe,samo uzivanje i veselje od sad. Zelim svim cekalicama  da osjete uskoro ovaj osjecaj  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## laura33

Nova tema!!!  :Zaljubljen: 

*Gričkavještica* - čestitam i sretno i dalje!!!  :Smile: 

Ja moram prijaviti spontani na 12+0.... :Crying or Very sad: 

Prokrvarila malčice večer prije no što sam trebala ići na redovni pregled sa 12 tj. i za svaki slučaj odlučim ići na hitnu....i nema više otkucaja....o stanju šoka i nevjerice u tom trenutku vam neću ni pisati jer dosta vas je prošlo slično iskustvo.
Uglavnom tuga neopisiva... :Sad: 
Jedino je dobro što sam prokrvarila prije kiretaže, obilno,  tako da kad su me pogledali uzv vidjeli su da je gotovo sve otišlo samo i dali mi samo Ergometrin. 

Srećom imamo smrzlića tako da spremam se za FET.

Kolika mora biti pauza nakon spontanog, s obzirom da nije bilo kiretaže,  nisam još uopće pričala s doktorom o tome....

----------


## antony34

Laura33 zao mi je:'( . Znam da ti je tesko odtuguj pa u nove pobjede.

----------


## Grickavjestica

Laura33 hvala ti i jaako mi je zao zbog tvoje bebice... u ovom trenutku sve rijeci su suvisne,zato otuguj isplaci i uskoro u nove pobjede. Koliko znam ako nije bilo kiretaze da nemoras imati pauzu vecu od 1 ciklusa.

----------


## BigBlue

Draga laura, samo ti mogu poslati veliki virtualni  :Love:  Dajte si oboje vremena odtugovati. Mi ćemo biti tu, bodriti te, kad budeš spremna za hrabri slijedeći korak. Čuvaj se!

jo, od srca ti želim ponovno isti scenarij. Kad krećete?

mury, da se ne kitim tuđim perjem, nisam listašica već dugo, sad je od bubekice preuzela naša tanatana i to je njena lista. Kad smo već kod liste, baš ću biti razočarana ako te ne bude na listi trudnica 2016.  :Grin:

----------


## laura33

Hvala vam od srca!  :grouphug: 

Da je teško, bome je, nema tu neke utjehe, jedan od najgorih momenata u životu, ali isplakala sam se već dosad... :Crying or Very sad: 
Al što je tu je, bolje da se dogodilo sad nego u višoj trudnoći,  oprostila sam se od ove mrvice i naravno sad slijedi meni ono što sam i drugima govorila, hrabro naprijed, okrenut se novom postupku i nadat se najboljem ishodu. 
Naddam se da ćemo ovaj put imati malo više sreće, baš to nam izgleda fali...

Neznam kad krećemo...nisam još razgovarala sa doktorom o tome, pretpostavljam negdje 4-5 mjesec da bi to bilo izvedivo...
Pretpostavljam da ću sad ponavljati nalaze pape, briseva i hormona vjerovatno, a sigurno ćemo raditi još nešto od obrade, neće on ništa prepustit slučaju. Sa te strane sam potpuno mirna. 
Uglavnom jedva čekam da krenemo, to će mi jedino preusmjeriti misli sa ovoga... :Sad:

----------


## Mati10

Laura33 zao mi je, jako...kako su cure rekle, istuguj koliko god je potrebno i hrabro dalje!!  :Love: 
A tebi Grickavjestice iskrene cestitke i neka sve ide po planu i programu!!!!  :Bouncing:

----------


## antony34

Evo da javim da sljedeci mj i ja krecem u nove pobjede. Krecemo u prirodni postupak koji se pokazao za sad jedino pozitivno. Ostalim curama sretno gdje god trenutno bile :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Draga *laura*,jako mi je žao :Love: 

*jo*, :fige:  do neba za drugu mrvicu!

*Grickavjestica*,čestitam od srca!

*željkice*,kako si?

----------


## Inesz

Cure, sretno svima!~~~~~

Danas HTV 1 u 15:07, Labirint se bavi temom mpo-a:
-Zašto se Zakon o medicinskl potpomognutoj oplodnji ponovno dovodi u pitanje?

https://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodnost/?ref=hl

----------


## Kadauna

a ja sam primjetila novu moderatoricu Bigblue na ovom forumu.... bravo BB!

curama ui postupku - sretno!

laura33, jako mi je jako žao.......  big hug ...... nema druge, glavu gore i samo dalje naprijed.

----------


## željkica

Zuzy jako jako nervozno a imam još cijeli tjedan ispred sebe!

----------


## laura33

Hvala vam svima!  :Heart: 




> laura33, jako mi je jako žao.......  big hug ...... nema druge, glavu gore i samo dalje naprijed.


Hvala ti. A točno tako, ništa drugo mi ne preostaje, nema ništa od samosažaljevanja i očajavanja nad ovom groznom situacijom, cilj imam i idemo dalje...sa ovim strahom od ponavljanja istog će jednostavno trebati naučiti živjeti dalje..
Tako da bila sljedeća trudnoća za 3 mj, 6 mj ili godinu dana taj strah će biti tu....

----------


## Mury

Laura,jako mi je zao  :Love: 
Big blue,ipak cemo se nakon ove bebice morati "cuvati",opet cu na CR u kratkom vremenu...hm,sto je to "cuvanje" nakon 10-11 godina valjda budemo to znali  :Grin:

----------


## Zenii

Laura, zao mi je..

Ja prijavljujem punkciju u srijedu..oko 10 folikula..nadam se da ce sve dobro proci

----------


## sandy0606

Drage zene vise sam luda. Od silnog razmatranja ciklusa i menstruacije ja sam zbunjena oko odredjivanja 1dc. Naime u pet i sub sam imala spotting, jucer sam na wc papiru imala crvenu krv al na ulosku nista a jutros eto curi. Trebam zvat vv a ne znam dal da kazem da mi je 1dc bio jucer ili danas. Sta vi mislite?

----------


## Kadauna

> Drage zene vise sam luda. Od silnog razmatranja ciklusa i menstruacije ja sam zbunjena oko odredjivanja 1dc. Naime u pet i sub sam imala spotting, jucer sam na wc papiru imala crvenu krv al na ulosku nista a jutros eto curi. Trebam zvat vv a ne znam dal da kazem da mi je 1dc bio jucer ili danas. Sta vi mislite?


*@sandy0606 - jučer 1dc i sretno.* 

svim ženama u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  a tužnicama big hug!


a gdje nam je forumska kavica? dugo je nismo zvale, mislim za početak na virtualnu...... 

stoga šaljem kavu  :Coffee:  i kratku za one koji mogu i smiju  :pivo:

----------


## sandy0606

Kadauna hvala. Bome ce mi trebat sreca. Vec mjesecima zbog cisti ne mogu u postupak. Zadnja bila 52x45mm na desnom jajniku. Sad idem vidjet jel duphaston sto pomogao. Ako je nema krecem

----------


## cvijetic555

Samo da javim da sam u novoj neizvjesnosti. Danas je bio transfer, dobili smo 1 oplođenu js 4 stanicnu. 9.2. beta :Cekam:  :Cekam:  Mozda je rano za ovo pitanje ali.... Kad mogu najranije napraviti test da si olaksam cekanje  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## jelena30

Da se prijavim danas bio  transfer 2 embrija i sad čekamo 10.02 :Cekam:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Cure sretno...zelim vam lijepu betu  :Grin:

----------


## id20

Curke, sretno! 
Svi nesto cekamo, ja cekam 4.mjesec kako bi mogla u FET! Nakon spontanog moramo pricekati barem tri ciklusa za novi postupak! Ali sve vas pratim!

----------


## Zenii

Cure sretno i želim vam velike bete!!

----------


## žužy

Sretno svim betočekalicama !
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ta plusiće i lijepe betice :grouphug: 
A testić,12. dpo bi trebao pokazati.

*kadauna*,može kavica! I točim koju kratku za sve postupke u tijeku i one planirane!  :mama:   :mama:   :pivo:   :pivo:

----------


## evella

Ja neznam jel moje pitanje ide pod ovu temu ,ali nisam mogla naci pod koju bi pisala.. A isto sam pitala pod temom potpomognute oplodnje po klinikama Sv.Duh.. Uglavnom,jel se vama ikad dogodilo da ste imale jak proziran iscjedak?(6dnc,folikuli 17,16,14mm desni jajnik i lijevi 14mm) Meni bas fino ide taj iscjedak..Ne sjecam se da sam ga prije imala kad sam bila u stimulaciji.. Sve se bojim da mi nece folikuli puknuti prije punkcije..
Sutra ujutro opet idem na folikulometriju, ali imam osjecaj da ce biti prekasno.. Jos mi nije jasno zasto mi je dala ovitrelle, ako ona pretpostavlja da bi punkcija bila u petak? Zar ovitrelle nije štoperica? ili sam ja nesto pobrkala.. :/

----------


## black_woman

imam i ja pitanjce. u 11 mj. sam bila u stimuliranom postupku, u 2 mj. idem na FET. 
ako Fet ne uspije kada mogu opet u stimuliarani? tj. od kada mi se računa 6 mj. za ponovno stimulirani postupak, od 11.mj. ili 2.mj?

----------


## žužy

> Ja neznam jel moje pitanje ide pod ovu temu ,ali nisam mogla naci pod koju bi pisala.. A isto sam pitala pod temom potpomognute oplodnje po klinikama Sv.Duh.. Uglavnom,jel se vama ikad dogodilo da ste imale jak proziran iscjedak?(6dnc,folikuli 17,16,14mm desni jajnik i lijevi 14mm) Meni bas fino ide taj iscjedak..Ne sjecam se da sam ga prije imala kad sam bila u stimulaciji.. Sve se bojim da mi nece folikuli puknuti prije punkcije..
> Sutra ujutro opet idem na folikulometriju, ali imam osjecaj da ce biti prekasno.. Jos mi nije jasno zasto mi je dala ovitrelle, ako ona pretpostavlja da bi punkcija bila u petak? Zar ovitrelle nije štoperica? ili sam ja nesto pobrkala.. :/


Kaj se tiče sluzi,ne brini normalno je :Smile: 
Nisam skužila koji ti je dc...i dali si več dobila/piknula ovitrelle?
Da,ona je štoperica i punkcija bi trebala biti dva dana nakon davanja nje.
Kako to da i sutra onda imaš folikulometriju?

----------


## žužy

> imam i ja pitanjce. u 11 mj. sam bila u stimuliranom postupku, u 2 mj. idem na FET. 
> ako Fet ne uspije kada mogu opet u stimuliarani? tj. od kada mi se računa 6 mj. za ponovno stimulirani postupak, od 11.mj. ili 2.mj?


Sljedeći stimulirani ti bude 6 mj. od prethodnog stimuliranog IVF-a,ako ste tako dogovorili.
No,najbolje ti još pitaj dr...ovisi i dali budeš uzimala ljekove i sad za FET.
Ali nemoj još otpisati...sretno!

----------


## evella

> Kaj se tiče sluzi,ne brini normalno je
> Nisam skužila koji ti je dc...i dali si več dobila/piknula ovitrelle?
> Da,ona je štoperica i punkcija bi trebala biti dva dana nakon davanja nje.
> Kako to da i sutra onda imaš folikulometriju?


Zuzi, vec sam napisala curama na temi potpomognuta-Sv.duh da sam krivo napisala..  :facepalm:  Kad sam pisala ovitrelle,zapravo sam mislila na cetrotide.. A to ima vise logike..  :Laughing:

----------


## blackbutterfly

u petak idem na dogovor pa ću pitati. i mislim da ću uzimati lijekove i prije FET-a jer mi je tako zadnji put rekla. 
ma nisam još otpisala ali uskoro moramo na poslu pisati i planirati godišnji za 2016. pa da znam.
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## black_woman

> u petak idem na dogovor pa ću pitati. i mislim da ću uzimati lijekove i prije FET-a jer mi je tako zadnji put rekla. 
> ma nisam još otpisala ali uskoro moramo na poslu pisati i planirati godišnji za 2016. pa da znam.
> hvala


ovo je inače moj odgovor. očito sam nekad davno otvorila ovaj profil pa zaboravila da ga imam.  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Cure, obavila punkciju danas, dobili 12 js...sutra u jutro cu vise znati

----------


## žužy

Bravo *Zenii*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## cvijetic555

Cure, jeste dobile 1 dozu decapeptyla za 3. dan nakon transfera? Meni je dr dala da se sama piknem.

----------


## antony34

Ja sam u dva transfera dobila.

----------


## laura33

Svim curama u postupku želim sreću, pozitivne testove i velike bete!!!  :Smile: 

I da bude puno lijepih vjesti na ovoj temi!  :Heart: 

Ja jedva čekam opet krenuti u postupak!!!

----------


## Zenii

Oplođeno 5 stanica, sutra dogovor da li čekamo 3. ili 5. dan.
Nekako mi se to čini slabo na 12 stanica, šta mislite?

----------


## laura33

Zennii ne mora ti to značiti ništa loše, možda baš od tih 5 dobijete 5 dobrih zametaka ili čak i blastica na 5 dan.
Držim  :fige:  za najbolji ishod i za transfer 5 dan.  :Smile: 

Ja sam ti recimo imala 14 stanica, 12 išlo u oplodnju, 10 oplođenih i na kraju samo tri blastice preostale, netko ima jednu stanicu i taj mu postupak bude dobitan - nažalost garancije nema za apsolutno ništa.

Kako god bilo, sretno!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

Hvala Laura...i ja se nadam transferu 5. dan..
Javim sutra kakvo je stanje

----------


## laura33

Da, da svakako javi, fige držimo za najbolji ishod!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

> Oplođeno 5 stanica, sutra dogovor da li čekamo 3. ili 5. dan.
> Nekako mi se to čini slabo na 12 stanica, šta mislite?



Zenii, koliko imaš godina? Koja vam je dijagnoza?

----------


## Zenii

Inesz, 83 g. MM i ja..dijagnoza oligoastheno ( koncentracija 10 mil/ml, pokretljivost 20 % pp)
Od 12 stanica, dvije su u startu bile loše, znači od 10 se oplodilo 5, s tim da još 1 do 2 ima potencijal da krenu s dijeljenjem, navodno.
U prvom postupku, od 6 js, oplođeno 2.

----------


## Romeo85

Zenii meni to bas dobro zvuci, javi obavezno, bas me zanima. Uskoro se i ja pridruzujem tvojim mukama.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## aurora079

> Hvala Laura...i ja se nadam transferu 5. dan..
> Javim sutra kakvo je stanje


Kakvo je stanje? Jel bude transfer? Držimo fige..

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## Zenii

Još mi se nisu javili, ne znam jel to dobar ili loš znak..pokušat ću ih opet zvati za pola sata.

----------


## Zenii

danas ih ima 8, transfer u ponedjeljak  :Very Happy:

----------


## laura33

Bravo, pa to su super vijesti!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Znaci idete na blastice - eto nije moglo bolje!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## željkica

Zenii bravo!!!!

----------


## Romeo85

Super Zenii...  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Hvala cure..u pon.transfer, a onda najgori period čekanja  :Cekam: 
Romeo, u kojoj si sad fazi, jeste prikupili sve nalaze?

----------


## evella

Evo curke da se i ja javim,danas sam bila na punkciji. Dobili smo 7 js ,mm spermici su bili katastrofa pa ce biti ICSI umjesto dogovorenog IVF-a .
Sutra zovem da vidim kako stvari stoje,ali nadamo se najboljem ..  :fige:

----------


## antony34

Evella drzimo fige za tulum u labosu srreettnnnooo :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Evella sretno!!

----------


## Romeo85

Zenii, trenutno jos cekamo moj kontrolni papa nalaz, nadam se da ce biti ok. I onda zovem za termin koji ce biti sigurno u 2 mj, na konzultacijama mm ponavlja sgram...mislim da nam ne gine icsi, jedino ako se stanje malo poboljsalo onda ivf, to cemo vidjeti onda. Sve u svemu jedva cekam.
Jedino cega se bojim je hiperstimulacija, jer je kod mene pcos, ali mislim da se i to malo sredilo jer zadnjih 10 mj imam redovite ovulacije i menge.

Evella, 7 stanica zvuci obecavajuce, u svakom slucaju sretno, javljaj situaciju.

----------


## Romeo85

Curke jel vas bolila punkcija?

----------


## evella

Jedva čekam sutra da nazovem..  :Smile:  
Što se tiče punkcije,ja uvijek tražim samo lijek koji mi daju u venu (ne znam kako se zove, počinje na D)  i osjetim sve,malo boli ali ja imam visok prag boli tako da mi to nije ništa drugačije od bolnih menstruacija.. 
Danas je recimo na punkciji bilo nas 5, i jedino ja nisam tražila anesteziju.. Iskreno, zapitala sam se zašto nisam ja tražila, ali onda sam vidjela da je duži oporavak.. Ja sam već za pola sata mogla biti na nogama i otići kući odmoriti..

----------


## antony34

Ja sam dobila njihov koktel i za 15 min poslje punkcije sam se digla i isla jesti. Valjda imam isto visok prag boli. Nije kod svakog isto.

----------


## evella

4 su se oplodile  :Smile:  
5-ti dan vraćamo jednu blastocidu (ako bude sve uredu)  e sad neznam da li se računa dan kada je bila punkcija ili? To sam je skroz zaboravila pitati..

----------


## sara79

> 4 su se oplodile  
> 5-ti dan vraćamo jednu blastocidu (ako bude sve uredu)  e sad neznam da li se računa dan kada je bila punkcija ili? To sam je skroz zaboravila pitati..


evella blastocistu  :Wink:  
Punkcija je nulti dan...dan kasnije je prvi dan....
Sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Zenii
Romeo85
Željkica
Cure sretno i vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

> Evo da javim da sljedeci mj i ja krecem u nove pobjede. Krecemo u prirodni postupak koji se pokazao za sad jedino pozitivno. Ostalim curama sretno gdje god trenutno bile


antony34 drzim fige za novi postupak.

----------


## evella

> evella blastocistu  
> Punkcija je nulti dan...dan kasnije je prvi dan....
> Sretno dalje


Skužila sam odmah za blastocistu , ali nisam mogla više ispraviti  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Sara79 hvala :Wink:

----------


## tweety55

Bok svima, 

pišem jer moram izbacit sve iz sebe inače ću puknuti.. Uhvatila me neka depresija, znam da moram pozitivno razmišljati ali ovo čekanje me izluđuje.. I one priče kao nemoj razmišljat jel uspjelo, zabavi se nečim i vrijeme će proletit.. Sve je to super u teoriji ali nikako da mi to uspije.. Luda sam već od osluškivanja simptoma, svaki dan mi se čini kao godina i naravno da se nadam da smo uspjeli ali valjda se vec podsvjesno pokušavam i pripremiti da ne ugledam plus na testu.. Užas.. 
Kao da se trgam između nade da je konačno to to i onog dinela mene koji mi govori da moram biti razumna i prihvatiti još jedan neuspjeh.. samo mi se plače..

----------


## aurora079

> Bok svima, 
> 
> pišem jer moram izbacit sve iz sebe inače ću puknuti.. Uhvatila me neka depresija, znam da moram pozitivno razmišljati ali ovo čekanje me izluđuje.. I one priče kao nemoj razmišljat jel uspjelo, zabavi se nečim i vrijeme će proletit.. Sve je to super u teoriji ali nikako da mi to uspije.. Luda sam već od osluškivanja simptoma, svaki dan mi se čini kao godina i naravno da se nadam da smo uspjeli ali valjda se vec podsvjesno pokušavam i pripremiti da ne ugledam plus na testu.. Užas.. 
> Kao da se trgam između nade da je konačno to to i onog dinela mene koji mi govori da moram biti razumna i prihvatiti još jedan neuspjeh.. samo mi se plače..


Točno tako se i ja sada osjećam. Koji si dan? Kada ćeš piškiti? Kada je beta?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## Grickavjestica

Cure prosla sam isto to a sad opet cekam prvi uzv koji nikak doci. Nezz sta je gore. Stalno osluskujem tijelo i vec se bojim da mozd nest nije u redu jer nemam bas neke simptome. Samo u trbuhu neke grceve sad s jedne sad s druge strane pa onu tupu bol na sredini kao da cu dobiti i grudi me bole al onak kao da cu dobiti osjetim to sam ako spavam na stomaku. Nemam nikakvih tipicnih simptoma za trudnicu tipa mucnine,tamnije aureole na grudima i tak.neki dan sam primjetila na ostatku utrica staru smedu krv i srce mi stalo,stalno trcim u wc i provjeravam da nisam prokrvarila. Joj ovo sve psihicki ubija. Cure zelim da nam to cekanje brzo prode i pozitivne vijesti svima od srca.

----------


## tweety55

> Točno tako se i ja sada osjećam. Koji si dan? Kada ćeš piškiti? Kada je beta?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Aurora 079 test moram napraviti u srijedu, rekli su da javim na VV a betu mi nisu nista spominjali.. Sta ima kod tebe? Isto cekas? Meni je svaki dan sve gore i onda kad osjetim da me nesto zaboli ili nekakav grc, onda gruntam jel to dobro ili ne.. Ma uzas..

----------


## tweety55

> Cure prosla sam isto to a sad opet cekam prvi uzv koji nikak doci. Nezz sta je gore. Stalno osluskujem tijelo i vec se bojim da mozd nest nije u redu jer nemam bas neke simptome. Samo u trbuhu neke grceve sad s jedne sad s druge strane pa onu tupu bol na sredini kao da cu dobiti i grudi me bole al onak kao da cu dobiti osjetim to sam ako spavam na stomaku. Nemam nikakvih tipicnih simptoma za trudnicu tipa mucnine,tamnije aureole na grudima i tak.neki dan sam primjetila na ostatku utrica staru smedu krv i srce mi stalo,stalno trcim u wc i provjeravam da nisam prokrvarila. Joj ovo sve psihicki ubija. Cure zelim da nam to cekanje brzo prode i pozitivne vijesti svima od srca.


Razumijem te u potpunosti, ocito se sve isto osjecamo.. I zelim vam svima srece koliko i sebi samoj jer znam koliko sve to zelimo.. Ja sam isto stalno na wc i svaki put me strah pogledati.. A od utrica imam osjecaj da mi je stalno mokro pa se prepadnem da sam procurila, odvratno, kao neka nocna mora koja ne prestaje.. 
Drzi se, od srca ti zelim sve najbolje i drzim fige da sve super prođe  :grouphug:

----------


## aurora079

> Aurora 079 test moram napraviti u srijedu, rekli su da javim na VV a betu mi nisu nista spominjali.. Sta ima kod tebe? Isto cekas? Meni je svaki dan sve gore i onda kad osjetim da me nesto zaboli ili nekakav grc, onda gruntam jel to dobro ili ne.. Ma uzas..


Ja sam danas popiškila minus..  :Sad:  betu vadim u srijedu i isto moram javiti stanje u Petrovu

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## Zenii

Aurora079, zao mi je zbog minusa, svakako izvadi i betu jer nikad ne znas

----------


## tweety55

> Ja sam danas popiškila minus..  betu vadim u srijedu i isto moram javiti stanje u Petrovu
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Onda drzimo duple fige, meni za pozitivan test, a tebi da beta bude ko kuca  :Smile:

----------


## aurora079

*zenii* kako je prošao transfer???

----------


## Zenii

čuvam dvije mrvice (lijepe blastice), i sad čekanje :Cekam: 
Cure žao mi je zbog minusa...

----------


## željkica

Zeni sretno! !!!

----------


## aurora079

> čuvam dvije mrvice (lijepe blastice), i sad čekanje
> Cure žao mi je zbog minusa...


Jako sam sretna zbog tebe. Sad miruj i čuvaj svoje mrvice  :Kiss: 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## tweety55

Cure, može savjet? Gdje da kupim test i koji? Ljekarna, Mueller, DM? Preksutra piškim pa da odem negdje sutra kupit ga..

----------


## laura33

Imaš u ljekarnama Gravignost Ultra ili Cyclotest, ti su ti najosjetljiviji na tržištu, reagiraju već na 10 ui...

----------


## tweety55

> Imaš u ljekarnama Gravignost Ultra ili Cyclotest, ti su ti najosjetljiviji na tržištu, reagiraju već na 10 ui...


Hvala ti puno  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> čuvam dvije mrvice (lijepe blastice), i sad čekanje
> Cure žao mi je zbog minusa...


Zenii  :fige:

----------


## sara79

> Cure, može savjet? Gdje da kupim test i koji? Ljekarna, Mueller, DM? Preksutra piškim pa da odem negdje sutra kupit ga..


I ovaj je 10 miu osjetljivost

http://www.mojaljekarna.hr/testovi-z...-trudnoce.html

Al kako je vec laura33 napisala za Gravignost Ultra a meni iskreno jedan od najdrazih hcg testica....sada dodje 64 kn....poskupio sa 41 kn na 64 kn.

----------


## laine

Evo cure i mene na odbrojavanju. Da budem iskrena potrebno mi je malo psihološke podrške  :Smile: . Idem u ponedjeljak na fet. Trenutno endometrij 9mm. Nisam još išla na fet, ali mi nikako nije jasno kako to funkcionira bez ovulacije, kako tijelo zna da treba prihvatiti embrij? trenutno sam na estrofemima i utrogestanima, ne ovuliram. I evo savjet za test, iz iskustva sa biokemijskom a i puno negativnih testova, i tako je svejedno koji kupiti. Plus pokazuje i onaj od 15 kn i onaj od 100, a isto tako i negativan, za nestrpljive najbolje kupit na e bayu 20 komada pa testirat svaki dan  :Smile: . Cure sretno svima!

----------


## sara79

> Evo cure i mene na odbrojavanju. Da budem iskrena potrebno mi je malo psihološke podrške . Idem u ponedjeljak na fet. Trenutno endometrij 9mm. Nisam još išla na fet, ali mi nikako nije jasno kako to funkcionira bez ovulacije, kako tijelo zna da treba prihvatiti embrij? trenutno sam na estrofemima i utrogestanima, ne ovuliram. I evo savjet za test, iz iskustva sa biokemijskom a i puno negativnih testova, i tako je svejedno koji kupiti. Plus pokazuje i onaj od 15 kn i onaj od 100, a isto tako i negativan, za nestrpljive najbolje kupit na e bayu 20 komada pa testirat svaki dan . Cure sretno svima!


laine sretno na fetu....
nadam se da ce se netko iskusniji od mene javiti da ti objasni za fet kod zena bez ovulacije.

sto se testova tice znam da je strašna nedavno napisala da je radila test iz dm-a i pokazivao joj blijedu crticu a beta nalaz ravnih nula bio...i nedavno je jedna cura isto pisala nesjecam se imena pa ako ovo cita neka se javi napravila test i negativan da bi otisla vaditi betu da javi doktoru a beta preko 100....

Pa eto po ovome mislim da nije svejedno koji se test radi....
Npr. vecina cura zna da clearblue compact nevalja.

----------


## nina977

Aurora 079 i željkica ,grlim vas cure  :grouphug: ...svaka riječ je suvišna
Čekalicama sretno sa testićima i betama

----------


## tweety55

> I ovaj je 10 miu osjetljivost
> 
> http://www.mojaljekarna.hr/testovi-z...-trudnoce.html
> 
> Al kako je vec laura33 napisala za Gravignost Ultra a meni iskreno jedan od najdrazih hcg testica....sada dodje 64 kn....poskupio sa 41 kn na 64 kn.


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

Laine hvala i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

Sara79 hvala na korisnim savjetima  :Smile:  ma i ja mislim da nije svejedno koji je, zato sam i pitala vas jer pretpostavljam da su neke od vas sigurno vec vise puta bile u nedoumici.. Zelim vam svima uspjeh i plusice i pozitivne bete pa da se kolektivno prebacimo na neku drugu veseliju temu na forumu  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Gravidnost ultra je meni imao full debelu crtu na betu od 15 ( biokemijska)

----------


## tweety55

> Gravidnost ultra je meni imao full debelu crtu na betu od 15 ( biokemijska)


Evo kupila sam gravignost mini, za 15 kn, navodno mora biti jutarnji urin i primastick za 50 kn, pise da taj moze u bilo koje doba dana.. To su jedino imali u ljekarni.. Danas mi je 12.dan od aih.. Prosli postupak sam na 12.dan radila test jer su mi tako rekli, nisam bas shvatila zasto, valjda zato sto je postupak bio zbog vikenda ranije, a sad su mi rekli da napravim 14.dan pa cu cekati do srijede.. Jos malo.....

----------


## sara79

> Evo kupila sam gravignost mini, za 15 kn, navodno mora biti jutarnji urin i primastick za 50 kn, pise da taj moze u bilo koje doba dana.. To su jedino imali u ljekarni.. Danas mi je 12.dan od aih.. Prosli postupak sam na 12.dan radila test jer su mi tako rekli, nisam bas shvatila zasto, valjda zato sto je postupak bio zbog vikenda ranije, a sad su mi rekli da napravim 14.dan pa cu cekati do srijede.. Jos malo.....


Super tweety55 to je to......taj gravignost mini je trakica i isto osjetljiv kao i ultra....
Primastick isto ok jel su crtice ruzicaste u prozorcicu  :Wink:  
Jedan mozes sutra a jedan prekosutra  :Kiss:  
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

> Super tweety55 to je to......taj gravignost mini je trakica i isto osjetljiv kao i ultra....
> Primastick isto ok jel su crtice ruzicaste u prozorcicu  
> Jedan mozes sutra a jedan prekosutra  
> Sretno


Hvala jos jednom, ma pocelo me probadati u trbuhu, bojim se da ne procurim do testa, bas se osjecam kao da cu dobit svake sekunde iako ne znam mogu li procuriti dok sam na utricima..

----------


## sara79

> Hvala jos jednom, ma pocelo me probadati u trbuhu, bojim se da ne procurim do testa, bas se osjecam kao da cu dobit svake sekunde iako ne znam mogu li procuriti dok sam na utricima..


tweety netko procuri a netko ne.
Mislim da mozes ako zelis napraviti sutra test pa da znas na cemu si.
Vec je to 13 dan od aih-a

----------


## tweety55

> tweety netko procuri a netko ne.
> Mislim da mozes ako zelis napraviti sutra test pa da znas na cemu si.
> Vec je to 13 dan od aih-a


Ma joj, bojim se da se ne razocaram.. Koliko god sam nestrpljiva i ovo glupo zvuci, mislim si da je bolje da pricekam jos to malo kad sam vec izdrzala ovih dugih 12 dana.. Grozno kako se covjek hvata za slamku kad je ocajan  :Sad:

----------


## laura33

*Tweety* - napravi draga test, slobodno već možeš napraviti neki osjetljivi ili  izvadi betu, ak je trudnoća pokazati će, nema smisla se mučiti i produžavati ovu agoniju čekanja i nadanja jer u slučaju negativnog rezultata razočarnje na kraju većinom bude još veće.

----------


## norma jeane

tweety, ja sam nakon aih 12-ti dan radila onaj test iz Mullera i bio je negativan, a 14-ti dan isti taj pozitivan. Drugi dan vadila betu i bila oko 260... Mislim da s razlogom kod AIH kažu test 14-ti dan (meni je to ujedno bio i dan kada sam trebala dobiti), jer se kod tog postupka ne zna kada je točno bila oplodnja

Sretno, i javi obavezno rezultat

----------


## Grickavjestica

Evo prosao i prvi UZV i hvala Bogu sve je u redu imamo dvojceke  5+2 smo i dr kaze vec se vide srcane akcije za 15 dana novi pregled.

----------


## cvijetic555

> Evo prosao i prvi UZV i hvala Bogu sve je u redu imamo dvojceke  5+2 smo i dr kaze vec se vide srcane akcije za 15 dana novi pregled.


Cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Nadam se da cu i ja osjetiti kakav je ti osjecaj.

----------


## aurora079

Curke stigao mi je nalaz bete na 12dpt i iznosi 8  :Sad:  počelo je smeđe krvarenje i nisam pametna jel to to za ovaj mj ili da vadim ponovo

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## Romeo85

Grickavjestica cestitam, lijepo je vidjeti lijepe vijesti, gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Cestitam. Nadam se da cu i ja osjetiti kakav je ti osjecaj.


Hvala... drzim fige da 9-og beta bude veelika..

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Grickavjestica cestitam, lijepo je vidjeti lijepe vijesti, gdje si bila u postupku?


Hvala. U Becu klinika Goldenes kreuz.

----------


## nina977

Grickavjestica,čestitam!

----------


## željkica

Gricka čestitam! Napokon dobre vijesti!

----------


## id20

Grickavjestica, cestitam, samo hrabro naprijed!!

----------


## sara79

> Evo prosao i prvi UZV i hvala Bogu sve je u redu imamo dvojceke  5+2 smo i dr kaze vec se vide srcane akcije za 15 dana novi pregled.


Ajme *Grickavjestica*  prvo nista pa dvojceki  :Heart: 
Zelim ti ugodnu i skolsku trudnocu  :Smile:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Hvala vam. Samo nek sve ostane ovak super ko i do sad ja najsretnija. A tak sam bila skepticna,negativna i u strahu a eto sve se lijepo poslozilo.

----------


## GdjaZ

Grickavjestice cestitke od srca!!!za dva mala srceka!!!

----------


## Zenii

> Curke stigao mi je nalaz bete na 12dpt i iznosi 8  počelo je smeđe krvarenje i nisam pametna jel to to za ovaj mj ili da vadim ponovo


Aurora079, žao mi je zbog bete. Možda da zoveš svog dr i pitaš da li je potrebno ponavljati..
Vjerojatno će ti M uskoro krenuti čim je krenulo smeđarenje

----------


## suncokret19

> Evo cure i mene na odbrojavanju. Da budem iskrena potrebno mi je malo psihološke podrške . Idem u ponedjeljak na fet. Trenutno endometrij 9mm. Nisam još išla na fet, ali mi nikako nije jasno kako to funkcionira bez ovulacije, kako tijelo zna da treba prihvatiti embrij? trenutno sam na estrofemima i utrogestanima, ne ovuliram. I evo savjet za test, iz iskustva sa biokemijskom a i puno negativnih testova, i tako je svejedno koji kupiti. Plus pokazuje i onaj od 15 kn i onaj od 100, a isto tako i negativan, za nestrpljive najbolje kupit na e bayu 20 komada pa testirat svaki dan . Cure sretno svima!


laine, i kod mene bio isti slučaj sa FETom. Nikad nisam ovulirala i nisam znala kako će mi tijelo prihvatiti blastocistu. Mene čak ni grudi nisu boljele od utrića.. prvi ivf sa svjržim mi je bio uspješan unatoč teškoj hiperstimulaciji, a fet je bio neuspješan. Djelomično za neuspjeh krivim i prerani fet nakon spontanog.
Mislim da su mi treba malo više "uvjeriti" i "pripremito" tijelo za moguću trudnoću, estrofem i utrići mi nisu dovoljni.

----------


## GdjaZ

Laine potpisujem!

----------


## Romeo85

Suncokret, kazes teska hiperstimulacija?? Toga se ja i bojim, zbog pcos. Jesi zavrsila u bolnici ili si kod kuce uspjela prezivjeti?

----------


## Romeo85

Kakve si simptome imala?

----------


## suncokret19

> Evo cure i mene na odbrojavanju. Da budem iskrena potrebno mi je malo psihološke podrške . Idem u ponedjeljak na fet. Trenutno endometrij 9mm. Nisam još išla na fet, ali mi nikako nije jasno kako to funkcionira bez ovulacije, kako tijelo zna da treba prihvatiti embrij? trenutno sam na estrofemima i utrogestanima, ne ovuliram. I evo savjet za test, iz iskustva sa biokemijskom a i puno negativnih testova, i tako je svejedno koji kupiti. Plus pokazuje i onaj od 15 kn i onaj od 100, a isto tako i negativan, za nestrpljive najbolje kupit na e bayu 20 komada pa testirat svaki dan . Cure sretno svima!





> Suncokret, kazes teska hiperstimulacija?? Toga se ja i bojim, zbog pcos. Jesi zavrsila u bolnici ili si kod kuce uspjela prezivjeti?


Završila sam na kraju u bolici. Tjedan dana doma umirala, pa bolnica još tjedan dana, pa je beta bila pozitivna i nakon nekih 5-6dana se počelo smirivat. 
Rekla mi je jedna ginekologica da nakon 3.hipera raste šansa za rak jajnika za 75%??!!! Suprug je poludio na tu info, rekao je da nam je to bio zadnji pokušaj ivfa.. kasnije se smirio   :Smile: 
Ali kako izbjrći hiper ako ja sa tom dozom lijekova dobivam jedva 2-3 jajne stanice, a samo 1 nam dođe do blastociste? 
Čula sam da se zna prije postupka davati kontracepcijska pilula ili čak driling jajnika. 
Ima netko nešto više info na tu temu?

----------


## suncokret19

Nitko mi ni jednu jedinu riječ ni na jednoj folikulometriji nije rekao o mogućem hiperu!!! na dan transfera prvo užasno probadanje dolje u noći nakon mokrenja, isto to se ponovilo i drugu noć te smo onda otišli na hitnu jer nisam znala što bi to bilo a bol je bila neizdrživa. I tak su ti "napadaji" nakon par dana meni bili praktički na svakih 20-30minuta i onda sam se sama otišla prijaviti u bolnicu na odjel jer sam bila u komi. Doktorica je rekla da sam došla u zadnji čas jer su jajnici već bili tako veliki da sam mogla ostati bez njih!!!!
Dok su mi u 1.postupku 2014.g odma na 8dc rekli da se transfer odgađa zbog večikog hipera!!!! 
i što sad napraviti???? u svježem postupku dođe do trudnoće unatoč svemu (ali sam imala missed ab u 8tjednu), a FET neuspješan.

----------


## Romeo85

Bas si me sokirala, mislila sam da ces reci da si bila malo napuhnuta, da nisi mogla mokriti itd, nista ovako ozbiljno... To je ono cega seja i bojim. Meni je moj mpo dr rekao da ce morati paziti sa mnom bas da nebi doslo do hipera, nadam se da cu dobro reagirati na odredjenu th i da cu znati prepoznati ako nesto ne bude u redu... Jao majko mila!!! Mislila sam da se tvoj slucaj dogadja stvarno jako, jako rijetko.... Covjece!!

Sta reci, nego, drz se, polako si trebas dati vremena i oporaviti se od svega toga, tijelo i tvoja psiha moraju naici... Zao mi je za missed i neuspjesni fet.  :Undecided:

----------


## tweety55

> tweety, ja sam nakon aih 12-ti dan radila onaj test iz Mullera i bio je negativan, a 14-ti dan isti taj pozitivan. Drugi dan vadila betu i bila oko 260... Mislim da s razlogom kod AIH kažu test 14-ti dan (meni je to ujedno bio i dan kada sam trebala dobiti), jer se kod tog postupka ne zna kada je točno bila oplodnja
> 
> Sretno, i javi obavezno rezultat


Hvala ti, sutra radim test, a po kalendaru bi trebala dobit preksutra, drzi fige..... Strah me..

----------


## suncokret19

I ja mislim da je rijetkost tako jak hiper. 
Više se žene muči s napuhnutošću i mokrenjem.. 
Nemoj se plašiti, ne mora biti da će se nešto takvo desiti i tebi. 

Bit će bolje, radimo na tome   :Smile:   :Smile: 
želim ti veliki uspjeh, javi se!!

----------


## tweety55

> Evo prosao i prvi UZV i hvala Bogu sve je u redu imamo dvojceke  5+2 smo i dr kaze vec se vide srcane akcije za 15 dana novi pregled.


Cestitam  :Smile:  predivno, uzivaj u svojim bebicama

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala ti suncokret, javim se, biti cete u toku  :Wink:

----------


## Lajka

Grickavjestica, cestitam  :Very Happy: 
Bas se pitam je li to i do klinike, iako se kao govori da nema pravila...
Ti se vjerojatno s njima razgovaras na njemackom? 
Daj, molim te, ukratko, kakva je procedura, cijena? Koje si nalaze morala imati, i jesu li morali biti iz nekih odredenih njihovih labosa ili i naši?

Cure s hiperom... Tko uopce provjerava stanje jajnika nakon uzimanja lijekova, a kad nije bas tako drasticno?
Po sebi znam da sam uvijek nakon lijekova bar duplo napuhnuta. Osim bolnih grudi, bubrega i trbuha nema drugih simptoma, ali to me drzi oko mjesec dana, a nikad se ne gledaju jajnici nakon toga?

----------


## Grickavjestica

[QUOTE=Lajka;2848447]Grickavjestica, cestitam  :Very Happy: 
Bas se pitam je li to i do klinike, iako se kao govori da nema pravila...
Ti se vjerojatno s njima razgovaras na njemackom? 
Daj, molim te, ukratko, kakva je procedura, cijena? Koje si nalaze morala imati, i jesu li morali biti iz nekih odredenih njihovih labosa ili i nasi?=QUOTE]

Hvala..Pisala  sam o tome u temi potpomognuta u okolnim zemljama pa malo pogledaj da ovdje ne pisem opet.

----------


## tweety55

Izgleda da nista ni ovaj put.. Pojavila se crtica da je test dobro napravljen.. A ove druge nema.. E sad, pise da rezultat treba ocitati unutar 5 min.. Maloprije sam isla jos jednom pogledati i nazire se nekakva sjena.. To je valjda samo moja ogromna zelja da ugledam i drugu crticu  :Sad:  pise da ako prođe više od pola sata, onda test može biti lazno pozitivan.. Valjda je to to..

----------


## sara79

> Izgleda da nista ni ovaj put.. Pojavila se crtica da je test dobro napravljen.. A ove druge nema.. E sad, pise da rezultat treba ocitati unutar 5 min.. Maloprije sam isla jos jednom pogledati i nazire se nekakva sjena.. To je valjda samo moja ogromna zelja da ugledam i drugu crticu  pise da ako prođe više od pola sata, onda test može biti lazno pozitivan.. Valjda je to to..


tweety odi vaditi betu...
Koji si radila?? Gravignost ili onaj drugi??

----------


## laura33

*Gričkavještica* - čestitam na dva srčeka, prekrasno, neka ova trudnoća bude školska do kraja.  :Zaljubljen: 

*Tweety*  - koji si test radila, kolika mu je osjetljivost, ovi vrlo osjetljivi od 10 ui bi ti trebali u ovoj fazi već pokazati trudnoću...




> laine, i kod mene bio isti slučaj sa FETom. Nikad nisam ovulirala i nisam znala kako će mi tijelo prihvatiti blastocistu. Mene čak ni grudi nisu boljele od utrića.. prvi ivf sa svjržim mi je bio uspješan unatoč teškoj hiperstimulaciji, a fet je bio neuspješan. Djelomično za neuspjeh krivim i prerani fet nakon spontanog.
> Mislim da su mi treba malo više "uvjeriti" i "pripremito" tijelo za moguću trudnoću, estrofem i utrići mi nisu dovoljni.


Kad si išla u fet nakon spontanog?
To i mene sad brine, ne želim brzati, želim da tijelo nadođe sebi...a opet neki mi govore da mogu odmah nakon jednog urednog ciklusa...čak i liječnici u bolnici sad nakon spontanog.
Nisam imala kiretažu pa možda zato...
Nisam još bila kod svog mpo dr...ali u svakom slučaju poštivat ću njegov savjet, mislim da će to ipak on najbolje procijeniti.

----------


## tweety55

Sara79 i laura33 radila sam onaj skuplji, Primastick, pise da je osjetljivost na 25.. Moram nazvat VV i javit rezultat, ne znam sta da kazem.. Mislila sam jos sutra ujutro napravit gravignost mini pa ovisno o tone odlucit dal da vadim betu  :Sad:  dotuklo me.. A mm stoput uzeo test pa govori, ma gle vidi se, a ono izgleda samo kao sjena.,

----------


## sara79

*laura33*
Dok ti suncokret ne odgovori pogledaj ovdje...tu je bas pisala.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30493-U...30#post2845230

----------


## sara79

> Sara79 i laura33 radila sam onaj skuplji, Primastick, pise da je osjetljivost na 25.. Moram nazvat VV i javit rezultat, ne znam sta da kazem.. Mislila sam jos sutra ujutro napravit gravignost mini pa ovisno o tone odlucit dal da vadim betu  dotuklo me.. A mm stoput uzeo test pa govori, ma gle vidi se, a ono izgleda samo kao sjena.,


I popodne mozes napraviti Gravignost...ako je trudnoca pokazat ce.
Ja bih odmah isla vaditi betu da znam na cemu sam....inace bi rogove dobila da sam na tvom mjestu do sutra ujutro.

----------


## lola32

Ja sam dan prije vađenja bete i na dan vađenja radila taj primastick i oba su bila negativna!!!! Beta taj isti dan je bila 387! Ne želim ti buditi lažnu nadu,ali napravi neki drugi test ili odi izvaditi betu! Ja sam išla reda radi jer je doktor rekao da vadim i plakala ko kišna godina dok sam čekala 0 na papiru, kad tamo.....nisam danima mogla doć sebi!

----------


## laura33

> *laura33*
> Dok ti suncokret ne odgovori pogledaj ovdje...tu je bas pisala.
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30493-U...30#post2845230


Hvalaaaa!  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Ja sam dan prije vađenja bete i na dan vađenja radila taj primastick i oba su bila negativna!!!! Beta taj isti dan je bila 387! Ne želim ti buditi lažnu nadu,ali napravi neki drugi test ili odi izvaditi betu! Ja sam išla reda radi jer je doktor rekao da vadim i plakala ko kišna godina dok sam čekala 0 na papiru, kad tamo.....nisam danima mogla doć sebi!


*lola32*
Super da si se javila...neki dan sam bas spominjala tvoj slucaj al sam zaboravila ime.....negativan test a beta fantasticna  :Smile:  

Po ovome se vidi da nije istina da se moze raditi bilo koji test...al beta je beta  :Wink:

----------


## saan

Primastick je bio negativan na trudnocu 5tj.... mojoj prijateljici. Rađeni jedan za drugim.
Meni je clear blu bio pozitivan 11dpt.
Sretno svima☺

----------


## laura33

Meni je Cycloest koji je osjetljivosti 10 iu 7dnt bio negativan a Intim plus koji je 25 iu pokazao + na 8dnt...sve je to individualno....ali luda od sveg toga ja išla 9 dnt vaditi betu koja je bila 59, tako da ak niste sigurni najbolje je izvaditi betu - ona daje konačni sud.  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Joj, cure, izbjegavajte primastick u sirokom luku
Taj je valjda negativan i pred porod  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sara79

:Laughing:  ovo biljezim i pamtim.....znaci jos jedna sa negativnim iskustvom sa primastick.....



> Joj, cure, izbjegavajte primastick u sirokom luku
> Taj je valjda negativan i pred porod

----------


## suncokret19

> Evo cure i mene na odbrojavanju. Da budem iskrena potrebno mi je malo psihološke podrške . Idem u ponedjeljak na fet. Trenutno endometrij 9mm. Nisam još išla na fet, ali mi nikako nije jasno kako to funkcionira bez ovulacije, kako tijelo zna da treba prihvatiti embrij? trenutno sam na estrofemima i utrogestanima, ne ovuliram. I evo savjet za test, iz iskustva sa biokemijskom a i puno negativnih testova, i tako je svejedno koji kupiti. Plus pokazuje i onaj od 15 kn i onaj od 100, a isto tako i negativan, za nestrpljive najbolje kupit na e bayu 20 komada pa testirat svaki dan . Cure sretno svima!





> Hvalaaaa!


Ja sam imala kiretažu krajem 8.mjeseca a već u 11.bio fet. Rekao doktor da dapače, čim prije u postupak tim bolje. Nikakvu mengu nisam imala poslije kiretaže jer svoje menge uopće nemam. 
Može fet biti neuspješan i kad je sve savršeno spremno da se blastica ugnjezdi, ali meni instinkt poslije govori da sam trebala čekati.

----------


## laura33

> Ja sam imala kiretažu krajem 8.mjeseca a već u 11.bio fet. Rekao doktor da dapače, čim prije u postupak tim bolje. Nikakvu mengu nisam imala poslije kiretaže jer svoje menge uopće nemam. 
> Može fet biti neuspješan i kad je sve savršeno spremno da se blastica ugnjezdi, ali meni instinkt poslije govori da sam trebala čekati.


Hvala ti na odgovoru! 
Meni isto tako rekli...posebno jer nije bilo kiretaže, tjedan dana nakon spontanog praktički je bio uredan ginekološki nalaz, eto bar sam sa time recimo imala sreće u tom užasu...
Nadam se da ce menga doći na vrijeme, rekli su unutar 4-6 tj da je normalno i očekivano.
Inače imam uredne cikluse.

Neznam ni sama više, vidjet ću što doktor predlaže,  vjerovatno ćemo kontrolirati opet hormonsku sliku i svasta nesto, oduzet će i to sve skupa vremena. 
Ja si nekak računam da bi mogli u 4 ili 5 mjesecu.

----------


## željkica

Aurora jesi prokrvarila? Ja još nisam i tako me nervira

----------


## id20

Romeo, ja sam imala "blagu" hiperstimulaciju, to znaci napuhnutost, maalo otezano mokrenje dva dana, i iako je doktor rekao da su jajnici velicine jabuke i jos malo mi odbio napraviti transfer, ipak ga je napravio jer sam se ja savrseno osjecala, i tad sam ostala trudna..
Nazalost zavrsilo je spontanim, ali ako se dobro sjecam, suncokret ti si isla nakon 2 ciklusa opet! Mi idemo na fet nakon 3.ciklusa, u 4.mjesecu, pa eto vidjet cemo sto ce biti!!

----------


## yagoda

> Sara79 i laura33 radila sam onaj skuplji, Primastick, pise da je osjetljivost na 25.. Moram nazvat VV i javit rezultat, ne znam sta da kazem.. Mislila sam jos sutra ujutro napravit gravignost mini pa ovisno o tone odlucit dal da vadim betu  dotuklo me.. A mm stoput uzeo test pa govori, ma gle vidi se, a ono izgleda samo kao sjena.,


Tweety, ako se sjecas i meni je test bio negativan..ja nakon toga prestala pit duphastone, otisla u bolnicu na dogovor za novi postupak..kao, menge nema zbog hormona. I eto, danas nam tocno 4 mj. Tak da - odi vadit betu! Ako se zbilja vidi neka sjenica, beta ce ti potvrditi. Ovak ces se sam izludit..

----------


## yagoda

Ps. Kad smo kod naknadnog gledanja u test..ja sam nakon par dana (kad mi je taj drugi test pokazao pozitivno) isla provjeriti onaj prvi koji je bio negativan (bio u smecu i dalje) i nikakva druga crta niti sjena se u medjuvremenu nisu bile pojavile..a razmak od samo par dana. I trudna bila. Tak da nis to nema veze..beta je najsigurnija..

----------


## Romeo85

Id20 hvala ti za iskustvo, dobro ce mi doci da znam reagirati, makar imam mpo dr kojeg mogu nazvati u bilo koje doba dana, opet ce mi nekako biti lakse s vama koje ste tako nesto nazalost prosle.

----------


## aurora079

> Aurora jesi prokrvarila? Ja još nisam i tako me nervira


Meni i dalje samo smeđe ide...

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## tweety55

> Ja sam dan prije vađenja bete i na dan vađenja radila taj primastick i oba su bila negativna!!!! Beta taj isti dan je bila 387! Ne želim ti buditi lažnu nadu,ali napravi neki drugi test ili odi izvaditi betu! Ja sam išla reda radi jer je doktor rekao da vadim i plakala ko kišna godina dok sam čekala 0 na papiru, kad tamo.....nisam danima mogla doć sebi!


Ajme, nemas pojma koliko si me razveselila.. Ponovit cu sutra test, mislim da bi 2 minusa u istom danu ipak bila previse.. U svakom slucaju hvala puno!

----------


## tweety55

> Primastick je bio negativan na trudnocu 5tj.... mojoj prijateljici. Rađeni jedan za drugim.
> Meni je clear blu bio pozitivan 11dpt.
> Sretno svima☺


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

> Joj, cure, izbjegavajte primastick u sirokom luku
> Taj je valjda negativan i pred porod


Nadam se da je tako i mom slucaju..

----------


## norma jeane

tweety, slažem se s ostalima-ponovi sutra obavezno. Na VV kažu da se test radi 14-ti dan a ako je negativan i menga i dalje ne dolazi radiš opet za 2 dana-meni su tako rekli svaki put. Probaj još sutra, jer ova blijeda crtica ipak može biti znak nečega  :fige:

----------


## tweety55

> tweety, slažem se s ostalima-ponovi sutra obavezno. Na VV kažu da se test radi 14-ti dan a ako je negativan i menga i dalje ne dolazi radiš opet za 2 dana-meni su tako rekli svaki put. Probaj još sutra, jer ova blijeda crtica ipak može biti znak nečega


Hvala ti od srca  :Smile:  
Ja sam danas prestala s utrićima pa pretpostavljam da nisam pogriješila.. Ako mi sutra pokaže nešto onda vjerojatno dalje nastavljam ili? Sestra sa VV je danas na telefonu bila prilično neugodna pa ju nisam niš ni pitala u svoj toj muci..

----------


## LemonK

Tweety sretno!!! 
Curke da vam se prikljucim...sljedeci mj konačno idem na prvi AIH i ne mogu dočekat...

----------


## tweety55

> Tweety sretno!!! 
> Curke da vam se prikljucim...sljedeci mj konačno idem na prvi AIH i ne mogu dočekat...


Hvala, sretno i tebi i da imas vise srece s aih od mene..

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam na Badnjak radila test nakon ICSI-ja i bio je negativan. Trebalo mi je par dana da dođem k sebi..bas mi je bilo tesko..a onda nedavno saznam da mi je i sestra trudna..sa trećim djetetom..nije mi htjela reći da me ne rastuži još više..sad subotu idem na FET..
Stvarno ne znam zasto je to tako, nemamo dijagnoza, dođemo do blastociste koja izgleda savršeno, endometrij maternice je svaki put savršen i nikad ne upali  :Sad:  stvarno ne znam u čemu je stvar..mislim da je to kod mene psiholoski..prvo dijete mi je s teskocama pa mi je mozda to u glavi..stvarno si ne znam to objasniti..

----------


## cvijetic555

Meni danas 10-i  dan, radila sam test i dobila debel minus.  Tjesim se da je mozda jos rano ali... 9. radim betu.

----------


## sara79

> Meni danas 10-i  dan, radila sam test i dobila debel minus.  Tjesim se da je mozda jos rano ali... 9. radim betu.


*cvijetic*, jel u pitanju embriji ili blastica???
Koji dan je bio transfer??

----------


## sara79

> Ja sam na Badnjak radila test nakon ICSI-ja i bio je negativan. Trebalo mi je par dana da dođem k sebi..bas mi je bilo tesko..a onda nedavno saznam da mi je i sestra trudna..sa trećim djetetom..nije mi htjela reći da me ne rastuži još više..sad subotu idem na FET..
> Stvarno ne znam zasto je to tako, nemamo dijagnoza, dođemo do blastociste koja izgleda savršeno, endometrij maternice je svaki put savršen i nikad ne upali  stvarno ne znam u čemu je stvar..mislim da je to kod mene psiholoski..prvo dijete mi je s teskocama pa mi je mozda to u glavi..stvarno si ne znam to objasniti..


*fuksija*, drzim fige za fet. Ti si kod Alebica ili???

----------


## bubicazubica

Nakon dugo vremena,pozdrav svima koje me znaju,a i onima koje me tek trebaju upoznati! :Smile: 
Čestitke sretnicama,velika pozitiva i nada onima koji čekaju:postupak,punkcije,transfere,pozitivne bete...svima jedan veliki :grouphug: 
Njima se i ja pridružujem,jer uskoro krećem (možda već sutra s novom stimulacijom).Imam jednu malu molbicu,ako koja od vas zna:danas idem na dogovor kod dr.,po protokol i sve ostalo,ali-danas mi je 1dc(uranila je 3dana).Hoće li to utjecati na današnji dogovoreni pregled,ili da zovem dr.i kažem kako stvari stoje(bojim se da će onda reći"čekat ćemo sljedeći ciklus"...a ja ne želim više čekati)
...Molim dobru dušicu za odgovor...
 :Coffee:  za sve!!!!

----------


## cvijetic555

> *cvijetic*, jel u pitanju embriji ili blastica???
> Koji dan je bio transfer??


Embrij 4 stanicni, 3. dan je bio transfer pa se zato i nadam da je mozda rano jos, a s druge strane se jos vise bojim neuspjeha.

----------


## sara79

> Nakon dugo vremena,pozdrav svima koje me znaju,a i onima koje me tek trebaju upoznati!
> Čestitke sretnicama,velika pozitiva i nada onima koji čekaju:postupak,punkcije,transfere,pozitivne bete...svima jedan veliki
> Njima se i ja pridružujem,jer uskoro krećem (možda već sutra s novom stimulacijom).Imam jednu malu molbicu,ako koja od vas zna:danas idem na dogovor kod dr.,po protokol i sve ostalo,ali-danas mi je 1dc(uranila je 3dana).Hoće li to utjecati na današnji dogovoreni pregled,ili da zovem dr.i kažem kako stvari stoje(bojim se da će onda reći"čekat ćemo sljedeći ciklus"...a ja ne želim više čekati)
> ...Molim dobru dušicu za odgovor...
>  za sve!!!!


*bubicazubica*, na dogovoreni pregled nece utjecati, nevidim nikakvog razloga za to. Dapace sad ce ti moci vidjeti stanje antralnih folikula. Tako da ces bez problema moci u postupak ako bude sve uredu.
Koji dan si u prijasnjim postupucima krenula da pikanjem???

----------


## sara79

> Embrij 4 stanicni, 3. dan je bio transfer pa se zato i nadam da je mozda rano jos, a s druge strane se jos vise bojim neuspjeha.


Ponovi sutra ili prekosutra test.

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam na Badnjak radila test nakon ICSI-ja i bio je negativan. Trebalo mi je par dana da dođem k sebi..bas mi je bilo tesko..a onda nedavno saznam da mi je i sestra trudna..sa trećim djetetom..nije mi htjela reći da me ne rastuži još više..sad subotu idem na FET..
> Stvarno ne znam zasto je to tako, nemamo dijagnoza, dođemo do blastociste koja izgleda savršeno, endometrij maternice je svaki put savršen i nikad ne upali  stvarno ne znam u čemu je stvar..mislim da je to kod mene psiholoski..prvo dijete mi je s teskocama pa mi je mozda to u glavi..stvarno si ne znam to objasniti..


Fuksija :Love: 

koliko embrija ti je do sada transferirano?

mislim da nije velik broj, pa recimo da još nema mjesta pesimizmu.
sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Bubicazubica, sretno!

cvijetić,

ti si bila u stimulaciji? kakav je bio ishod stimulacije?


4-stanični embrj 3. dan, na žalost, ne obećava.

~~~~ za pozitivan ishod

----------


## cvijetic555

> Bubicazubica, sretno!
> 
> cvijetić,
> 
> ti si bila u stimulaciji? kakav je bio ishod stimulacije?
> 
> 
> 4-stanični embrj 3. dan, na žalost, ne obećava.
> 
> ~~~~ za pozitivan ishod


Bila sam u stimulaciji, 4 js, 1 oplođena.

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala ti sara na odgovoru.
Inače sam uvijek kretala s 2dc(znači od sutra)...napokon je i taj dan došao,mislila sam da nikad ni neće,od 10 mj.sam bila luda :Smile: 
Eto,onda sam od sutra službeno u mom 3.(uspješnom) stimuliranom postupku!(još ne znam s kojim protokolom,saznat ću popodne)Inače je sve ok,nalazi su mi i više nego dobri,nemam beštija,krva slika odlična,čak su mi se i hormoni popravili
LH  4,01  (2015.=4,54)
FSH  8,31 ( 2015.=11,61)
PROLAK.   254  (2015.=348,3)
ESTRADIOL  219,5  (2015.=111,0)
TESTOST.    0,488  (2015.=0,677)
TSH  0,43  (2015.=0,98)
Bravo ja!!!!!

Moram nadoknaditi zaostatke u čitanju,ali ono što sam do sad pročitala tako me veseli zbog svih lijepih i sretnih trudnoća(dosta ih ima,i neka se samo nastavi tako)...a svim tužnicama,žao mi je,znam da boli,preteško je-ali glavu gore,i samo naprijed,nemojte odustati(ako ja nisam sa još malo +43)!

----------


## Inesz

:Sad:  cvijetić, vi imate samo muški faktor? ti si mlada žena s dobrim nalazima?

----------


## cvijetic555

> cvijetić, vi imate samo muški faktor? ti si mlada žena s dobrim nalazima?


Ja 35 g, mm 33g, kod mene nalazi ok, jedino sto sam imala pred 6 g vanmaternicnu i nemam desni jajovod, sve ostalo u redu. Spermiogram je dosta los, malo plivaca a jos i slabo pokretni.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 





> Bubicazubica, sretno!
> 
> cvijetić,
> 
> ti si bila u stimulaciji? kakav je bio ishod stimulacije?
> 
> 
> 4-stanični embrj 3. dan, na žalost, ne obećava.
> 
> ~~~~ za pozitivan ishod

----------


## tweety55

Cure ja jutros ponovila test i opet nesto blijedo.. Pa sam otisla vadit krv da znam na cemu sam i stigao nalaz bete 159, jel to ok? Strah me veselit se, zvala sam VV rekli su da moram ponovit betu u ponedjeljak pa ce mi rec sto dalje.. Sad opet cekanje par dana.. Nadam se da ce sve biti dobro..

----------


## cvijetic555

> Cure ja jutros ponovila test i opet nesto blijedo.. Pa sam otisla vadit krv da znam na cemu sam i stigao nalaz bete 159, jel to ok? Strah me veselit se, zvala sam VV rekli su da moram ponovit betu u ponedjeljak pa ce mi rec sto dalje.. Sad opet cekanje par dana.. Nadam se da ce sve biti dobro..


Cestitam!

----------


## saan

Tweetyyyyy cestitam☺

----------


## nina977

Tweety bravo,čestitam! :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Tweety, bravo za betu!

----------


## norma jeane

tweety, čestitam!! baš si me razveselila! nemoj se brinuti,to je super beta, biti će sve super!!  :grouphug:

----------


## tweety55

Cvijetic555, saan, nina977, zenii, norma jeane, cure svima puno hvala, ne mogu vam opisati koliko mi znaci vasa podrska  :grouphug:  predivne ste isvakoj od vas zelim da se sto prije osjecate kao ja danas kad mi je stigao mail s nalazom.. Citala sam ga valjda sto puta i nisam mogla prestati plakati ali ovaj put od srece.. Sve mi se cini kao san..

----------


## antony34

Tweety cestitam :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Cure ja jutros ponovila test i opet nesto blijedo.. Pa sam otisla vadit krv da znam na cemu sam i stigao nalaz bete 159, jel to ok? Strah me veselit se, zvala sam VV rekli su da moram ponovit betu u ponedjeljak pa ce mi rec sto dalje.. Sad opet cekanje par dana.. Nadam se da ce sve biti dobro..


Cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## id20

tweety, bravo, cestitam! Samo hrabro dalje!!

----------


## Grickavjestica

Tweety  :grouphug:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!!!

----------


## suncokret19

tweety čestitke!!!! to je odlična betica!!!   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

Antony34, sara79, id20, grickavjestica, suncokret19 hvala vam svima  :Smile:  davale ste mi snagu kad sam potonula, nadam se da cete i vi biti sve blize svojim srecicama  :Smile:  
Ja sam danas opet pocela s utricima.. Jel normalno da me u trbuhu povremeno reze, probada? Jako me strah, vec preko 4 god cekam na trudnocu i sad me hvata panika da se ne dogodi nesto lose.. Stalno sam u grcu i strah me svakog odlaska na wc.. Izluduje me taj osjecaj kao da cu procurit i tak nonstop ..

----------


## yagoda

Cestitam tweety!!! Bravo!

----------


## tweety55

> Cestitam tweety!!! Bravo!


Hvala  :grouphug:

----------


## jelena30

cestitam  tweety55 beta ti je skolska  :Very Happy:

----------


## tweety55

> cestitam  tweety55 beta ti je skolska


Hvala, samo da tako nastavi  :Smile:

----------


## tina1993

Sad sam tek vidjela da se jave mame i trudnice na ovoj temi,prijavljujem se trudnica 12+1tt.

----------


## LemonK

Tweety čestitam!!!! Predivne vijesti!!!

----------


## aurora079

> Antony34, sara79, id20, grickavjestica, suncokret19 hvala vam svima  davale ste mi snagu kad sam potonula, nadam se da cete i vi biti sve blize svojim srecicama  
> Ja sam danas opet pocela s utricima.. Jel normalno da me u trbuhu povremeno reze, probada? Jako me strah, vec preko 4 god cekam na trudnocu i sad me hvata panika da se ne dogodi nesto lose.. Stalno sam u grcu i strah me svakog odlaska na wc.. Izluduje me taj osjecaj kao da cu procurit i tak nonstop ..


čestitam ti, uljepšala si mi ovaj dan!  :grouphug:  a ja ti iz svog iskustva mogu reći kad su mi nestali svi simptomi znala sam da nešto ne štima.. dok god nešto osjetiš to je dobar znak

----------


## tweety55

> Tweety čestitam!!!! Predivne vijesti!!!


Hvala, a tebi sretno  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

> čestitam ti, uljepšala si mi ovaj dan!  a ja ti iz svog iskustva mogu reći kad su mi nestali svi simptomi znala sam da nešto ne štima.. dok god nešto osjetiš to je dobar znak


Bas mi puno znaci da se toliko veselite zbog mene  :Smile: , jednostavno se razumijemo jer sve prolazimo slične muke.. Zelim ti puno srece i da ti se ostvari sve sto zelis u nakracem mogucem roku  :Smile:

----------


## zongoloni

tweety55 cestitam  :Smile:  uvijek je lijepo vidjeti da nekome uspije. Prvu najtezu stepenicu si preskocila, sada samo hrabro dalje!

----------


## bubicazubica

tweety55 čestitke od srca!!!
i samo hrabro naprijed,znam da strahuješ zbog svakog žiganja,trzaja,probadanja ali vjerujem da će sve biti u najboljem redu!!!!!!

----------


## lola32

Čestitam!!!! Vidiš koje je s...taj primastick!!!!

----------


## tweety55

> tweety55 cestitam  uvijek je lijepo vidjeti da nekome uspije. Prvu najtezu stepenicu si preskocila, sada samo hrabro dalje!


Hvala, a tebi da ti sto prije uspije, vidim da si vec svasta prosla i sigurna sam da ce to uroditi plodom  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

> tweety55 čestitke od srca!!!
> i samo hrabro naprijed,znam da strahuješ zbog svakog žiganja,trzaja,probadanja ali vjerujem da će sve biti u najboljem redu!!!!!!


Hvala  :Smile:  vidim da si ovaj mj u postupku, drzim fige da uspije!!!

----------


## tweety55

> Čestitam!!!! Vidiš koje je s...taj primastick!!!!


Istina.. Sad se samo moram naučiti nositi nekako sa strahom koji osjećam.. Bojim se da neću moći u potpunosti uživati u trudnoći jer su ove 4 godine čekanja, opracija, pregleda i neuspjeha očito ostavile jaki trag na mojoj psihi  :Sad:  
U pon ponavljam betu, kolika bi trebala bit otprilike ako je jucer bila 159?

----------


## Torona

Bok svima! Skroz sam nova ovdje i na svim forumima!
Molila bi vas za pomoc. 
Cekam betu  :Smile:  zanima me da li bas moram piti normabel ili nije obavezan? 
Pijem sve ostalo sto su mi dali, prva tri dana nakon punkcije sam pila normabel jer me uzasno bolilo, onda sam 3.dan imala transfer i dva nakon toga jos pila normabel i prestala. Citala sam malo po internetu i vidim da dosta zenskica pije skroz do bete.

Puno vam hvala na pomoci i svima zelim veliku betu ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## fuksija

Tweety, cestitam! Uvijek je lijepo vidjeti da je nekome uspjelo..to nama ostalima daje nadu da će i naš red doći  :Smile: 

Sara79,  da, ja sam kod Alebića.  Evo baš ležim nakon FETa i čitam forum  :Smile: 

Inesz..bila sam jednom na inseminaciji, na IVF-u i ICSI-u, sad eto FET..i uvijek je sve bilo super, doktor više ni sam ne zna šta bi mi rekao..mislio je da ću biti trudna već prvi put jer je uvijek sve savršeno..i uvijek je bio transfer 5.dan..

----------


## Inesz

fuksija, koliko ti je ukupno embrija transferirno u ovim ivf-ovima i fet-u?

----------


## fuksija

Uvijek po jedan..dakle sve skupa 3.. Dogovorili smo se po jedan da izbjegnemo dodatni rizik viseplodne trudnoće a zbog toga sto vec imam dijete s teškoćama pa zbog predostroznosti..ni ja se ne bi usudila vracati vise od jednog po ciklusu..

----------


## yagoda

> čestitam ti, uljepšala si mi ovaj dan!  a ja ti iz svog iskustva mogu reći kad su mi nestali svi simptomi znala sam da nešto ne štima.. dok god nešto osjetiš to je dobar znak


Draga aurora, bas mi je zao zbog tvog iskustva :/
Ali htjela bi reci da to s osjecanjem ili ne osjecanjem simptoma nema veze nikakve..ja sam isto na pocetku trudnoce citala po forumima iskustva zena s missed ab-om i kako su im nestali simptomi prije toga..a kako imam trudnocu koja je poprilicno asimptomaticna, prije uzv u 12 tjednu sam doslovno bila van sebe. Nikakvi simptomi, nista..toliko sam luda bila da sam uvjerila sebe da je beba mrrva, horor cisti.
Tako da, nemojte brijati na simptome toliko, zbilja dovede do psihoze maltene..

----------


## Zenii

Cure, danas 6 dnt dvije blastociste. Danas lagani smedji iscjedak..sad tjesim se da bi mogla biti implantacija, a opet mogao bi biti spotting pred M. Puno prerano za testic??

----------


## bubekica

Zenii nije prerano, pisni ujutro!
Sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laura33

> Draga aurora, bas mi je zao zbog tvog iskustva :/
> Ali htjela bi reci da to s osjecanjem ili ne osjecanjem simptoma nema veze nikakve..ja sam isto na pocetku trudnoce citala po forumima iskustva zena s missed ab-om i kako su im nestali simptomi prije toga..a kako imam trudnocu koja je poprilicno asimptomaticna, prije uzv u 12 tjednu sam doslovno bila van sebe. Nikakvi simptomi, nista..toliko sam luda bila da sam uvjerila sebe da je beba mrrva, horor cisti.
> Tako da, nemojte brijati na simptome toliko, zbilja dovede do psihoze maltene..


Ja sam razmišljala identično ko ti, tj natjerala sam se razmišljati tako i slušat doktore dok mi se nije desio sada ovaj missed ab...
Tako da vraćam se mišljenju koje sam imala i u prvoj trudnoći, treba pratiti simptome, vjerovat svojoj intuiciji i otići na pregled ranije ako se sumlja da nešto nije ok.

Naime ja sam otpočetka imala nekakav čudan osjećaj, nisam se mogla saživiti sa ovom trudnoćom, stalno sam govorila svojim bliskim prijateljima, a i na forumu, da se osjećam čudno, naravno njihova reakcija je uvijek bila da umišljam, nek se opustim, da ne copram i tak...
Uglavnom, što je neobično za mene, uspjela sam se opustiti i ne razmišljati o ničemu, nisam pratila ni simptome ni znakove koji su ukazivali da nešto nije u redu,, a ukazivali su...kad sam odvrtila film ta 3 tjedna unatrag...

Znači preko noći su prestale mučnine, grudi su prestale biti onako jako bolno osjetljive, veselila sam se čak tome, mislila sam kako je ova trudnoća posve drugačija od prve i tješila kako žene pričaju da im je znalo tako biti. I kako je to super!
Sljedeće što sam primjetila i što je simbolično, imala sam problema sa jednim upalnim procesom na zubu, neočekivano buklo početkom trudnoće, nikako nismo mogli sanirati taj zub, rekla je dr. da je to zbog uttjecaja hormona, naravno zub se smirio tek kad je beta počela padat, inače bi sigurno bio za vađenje...ali u tom momentu nisam to povezivala, bila sam sretna samo da je riješen i da ne boli više.
A treća stvar je ta tupa bol u križima sa kojom sam se budila svako jutro sva ta tri tjedna, popustila bi ona, ali povremeno se javljala opet tokom dana, opet sam razmišljala na način da su svakakvi bolovi normalni u trudnoći i opet nisam previše obraćala pažnju.
A ono što mi je najviše bilo čudno u cijeloj priči je bio trbuh, bez ikakvih bolova, osjećaja rastezanja ligamenata, ničeg....mekan, potpuno bezbolan...

Uglavnom nakon svega mogla bih reći samo da treba pratiti svoj osjećaj, mislim da smo većinom u pravu.
Strah je jedno al taj grozan osjećaj i misli  koji te obuzimaju  je totalno nešto drugačije.  :Sad: 
To je uglavnom moje iskustvo. 
Naravno kad sam svima rekla za spontani bilo je - isuse bože ti si cijelo vrijeme govorila....da jesam...jednostavno znala sam da nešto ne štima, ali nadala sam se najboljem.  :Sad:

----------


## aurora079

*laura33* da baš si to dobro opisala. tako sam i ja.. pošto nikad do sad nisam bila trudna, nisam ni mogla znati što me očekuje ali osjećala sam se nekako trudno i da su tu i onda jedan dan više ništa, osjećaja više nema a ni nekih simptoma.. i baš sam bila ljuta na sebe kak se sad odjednom više ne osjećam trudno, šta sam se već tako brzo naviknula na trudnoću...
Al onaj feeling da nema više ničega me pratio..

----------


## yagoda

Da, grozno je to kad ti intuicija govori da nesto nije u redu. Ali zato bas i velim da nije dobro manijakalno pratit simptome jer nismo sve iste. Meni su isto bili nestali kompletno nestali u jednom momentu..pa se opet vratili..pa opet nestali.
S druge stane, ja sam bila sva van sebe i na kraju sve ok, a frendica togalno opustena i na kraju se desio spontani :\ nazalost nema pravila..naravno, ako sumnjas da nesro nije ok, treba otic na pregled cisto da se umiris..ali paranoizirat itako nema smisla, samo to zelim rec. Jer ionako nista u trudnoci nije pod nasom kontrolom.

----------


## laura33

*aurora* - žao mi je i zbog tvog gubitka, ali eto upravo o tome pričam, to je taj osjećaj nažalost... :Sad: 
Totalno nešto različito od straha koji normalno svaka trudnica osjeća, strah i strepnja su me pratili i prvi put u trudnoći,  ali ovaj sad osjećaj neću nikad zaboraviti, toliko je bio jak da od straha nisam ništa ni poduzimala, ko da sam čim duže htjela uživati u ovoj trudnoći... :Sad: 
Šta je tu je, tako i tako se ništa nebi moglo napraviti i da sam otišla ranije, ali da ću u narednoj trudnoći na češće kontrole, hoću.
Znam da su nepotrebne, ali osjećaj mog duševnog mira će biti na prvom mjestu.

*yagoda* - dobro kažeš, nema pravila, svaka trudnoća je priča za sebe, ali ako se ima osjećaj da nešto ne štima mislim da treba posjetiti dr., za svaki slučaj.

----------


## laura33

> Cure, danas 6 dnt dvije blastociste. Danas lagani smedji iscjedak..sad tjesim se da bi mogla biti implantacija, a opet mogao bi biti spotting pred M. Puno prerano za testic??


Uzmi neki vrlo osjetljiv i napravi ga. Tipa ovih Gravignst ultra ili Cyclotest koji su osjetljivi već na 10 ui.
Mogla bi biti implantacija!!!
Držim  :fige:  za plusić!  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

> *laura33* da baš si to dobro opisala. tako sam i ja.. pošto nikad do sad nisam bila trudna, nisam ni mogla znati što me očekuje ali osjećala sam se nekako trudno i da su tu i onda jedan dan više ništa, osjećaja više nema a ni nekih simptoma.. i baš sam bila ljuta na sebe kak se sad odjednom više ne osjećam trudno, šta sam se već tako brzo naviknula na trudnoću...
> Al onaj feeling da nema više ničega me pratio..


Aurora079 jako mi je zao..  :Sad:

----------


## Zenii

Sutra cu kupiti testic, pa probati u utorak u jutro...

----------


## cvijetic555

Izgleda da postupak ipak nije uspio i da moja M ipak dolazi, bole me leđa i pojavio se smeđi iscjedak.

----------


## fuksija

Zao mi je....

----------


## id20

Citam da ste pisale o simptomima! Ja nisam imala niti jedan simptom trudnoce osim sto su mi grudi rasle!! Nijedna mucnina, zgaravica ili slicno! Trudnoca se super razvijala i sve je bilo u redu u pocetku, tj na prva dva uzv, na trecem (10tt) je otkriveno da srce vise ne kuca, a grudi su bile jednake, cak i poslije kiretaze!! Ja sam se bojala svega, jer sam znala za sve sto se moze dogoditi i na svakom sam uzv samo strepila kad ce mi reci da srce kuca, na trecem se to nije dogodilo! Tako da, simptoma eto nisam imala, ali nisam bila opustena u trudnoci, mozda neka intuicija, samo se pitam kako ce biti u sljedecoj, ovaj ce me strah sad pratiti uvijek!! 
Vjerujem i cekam pozitivne testice i bete!!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart:  Hvala!




> Hvala  vidim da si ovaj mj u postupku, drzim fige da uspije!!!

----------


## jelena30

Moja beta VV 14dpt 1,38  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## antony34

Jelena zao mi je :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Krivu ikonu sam stavila saljem s moba zao mi je:'(

----------


## fuksija

Jelena zao mi je..koji ti je to pokusaj?

----------


## tweety55

> Moja beta VV 14dpt 1,38


Jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## laine

Cure imam pitanje. Danas ujutro sam imala FET. Sad sam stavljala utriće i primjetila malo krvi i cijelo me vrijeme maternica "grči". Ovo mi je 3. transfer i nisam do sad ovo osjetila. Jel to normalno?

----------


## fuksija

Hm..ja sam imala FET ovu subotu i nemam takvih simptoma..ovo mi je 3.ET i do sad nisam imala nista slicno..jedino nakon punkcije malo..sukrvica je mozda od toga ako je kateterom malo ozlijedena sluznica a grcenje,ne znam,mozda od lijekova..zbilja nisam strucna..a jel mozes nazvati svog mpo doktora i pitati? Gdje si isla na FET? Ne znam kako to funkcionira po bolnicama(ako ides tako), ja idem privatno, ali vjerojatno ima neki kontakt za hitne slucajeve..ja ti savjetujem da nazoves i pitas..

----------


## laine

Pa broja za hitne slućajeve nema. Mogu jedino otići na hitnu, ali mislim da nije do te mjere došlo. Vidit ću do sutra, krvi je malo za sada, možda me samo ogrebala..  Ne znam. Ali prva 2 puta nakon transfera nisam osjetila apsolutno ništa!

----------


## sara79

> Pa broja za hitne slućajeve nema. Mogu jedino otići na hitnu, ali mislim da nije do te mjere došlo. Vidit ću do sutra, krvi je malo za sada, možda me samo ogrebala..  Ne znam. Ali prva 2 puta nakon transfera nisam osjetila apsolutno ništa!


*laine* oni su te vjerojatno zagrebali prilikom transfer pa vjerojatno od toga sada imas u tragovima krvi.
A ovo sto ti se grci maternica probaj uzeti magnezij, to ti sigurno nece naskoditi a mozes nazvati dr ili mu poslati mail pa pitaj za Normabel od 2mg.

----------


## laine

Sara puno ti hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## fuksija

Eto, to sam i ja mislila..da na neki nacin kontaktiras doktora..ja svom saljem mail za sve upite i nedoumice..

----------


## Romeo85

Zenii, jesi piskila testic? Rekla si danas jel da?

----------


## evella

Prvo cestitam svim pozitvnim betama, a ostalim curkama koje to cekaju drzim fige da beta bude troznamenkasta  :Smile: 
Ja sam imala transfer 03.02. jedne divne blastociste, tada je vec pocelo sa bolnim dojkama, nisam mogla spavati na trbuhu koliko su bile napuhane i bolne.. 4 dan (ako racunamo transfer kao nulti dan) me nesto cijeli dan rezalo i zatezalo,jucer (5 dan) sam cijeli dan prelezala jer sam pomislila da je mozda implantacija bila.. Sad me je to sve pustilo,niti me zateze,niti me reze a ni grudi me vise ne bole.. 
Nekako sam izgubila vjeru da je uspijelo..
Kako je vama curkama? Jel vi osluskujete svoje tijelo i jel vas to izluduje kao mene?

----------


## Zenii

> Zenii, jesi piskila testic? Rekla si danas jel da?


Romeo, nisam piskila, uhvatila me panika jucer pred ljekarnom pa sam odustala, nadam se da cu danas biti hrabrija

----------


## željkica

Zenii samo hrabro naprijed držim fige! !!!      Cure da pitam u 1 mj sam bila u stimuliranom postupku nažalost neuspješnom i sad se spremam uskoro za fet pa me zanima kolika pauza treba bit ? Jedan ciklus je prošao jel mogu u idući krenut ili trebam još čekat?

----------


## bubicazubica

Držim one najpozitivnije vibre za tvoju blasticu!!!!!!
Pravila je da pravila nema,kako su i mene ove divne hrabre žene naučile,jer svaka je žena za sebe,tijelo drugačije reagira na svaku stimulaciju.Ono što možeš sama napraviti je pozitivno razmišljati,maziti mrvu,ne opterećivati se simptomima(govori jedna od onih koje su hrabre samo ovako kad pišu :Smile: ..
Sretno!!




> Prvo cestitam svim pozitvnim betama, a ostalim curkama koje to cekaju drzim fige da beta bude troznamenkasta 
> Ja sam imala transfer 03.02. jedne divne blastociste, tada je vec pocelo sa bolnim dojkama, nisam mogla spavati na trbuhu koliko su bile napuhane i bolne.. 4 dan (ako racunamo transfer kao nulti dan) me nesto cijeli dan rezalo i zatezalo,jucer (5 dan) sam cijeli dan prelezala jer sam pomislila da je mozda implantacija bila.. Sad me je to sve pustilo,niti me zateze,niti me reze a ni grudi me vise ne bole.. 
> Nekako sam izgubila vjeru da je uspijelo..
> Kako je vama curkama? Jel vi osluskujete svoje tijelo i jel vas to izluduje kao mene?

----------


## bubicazubica

Nadam se da si se uspjela smiriti i da je to malo krvi stalo.Vjerujem kao što su ti i druge cure rekle,da u prilikom transfera samo malo više zagrebli i zahvatili sluznicu.(meni sad kad je moja soc dr radila briseve rekla je"ups,morat ćete staviti uložak,zagrebi simo,zagrebi tamo,malo ćete više krvariti"..i jesam par dana i isto me grčilo i bolilo)
Sretno u isčekivanju!




> Cure imam pitanje. Danas ujutro sam imala FET. Sad sam stavljala utriće i primjetila malo krvi i cijelo me vrijeme maternica "grči". Ovo mi je 3. transfer i nisam do sad ovo osjetila. Jel to normalno?

----------


## bubicazubica

Ne bi ti znala odgovoriti,mislim da jedan ciklus treba napaviti pauzu i tek onda na fet.Najbolje bi bilo da razgovaraš s dr.




> Zenii samo hrabro naprijed držim fige! !!!      Cure da pitam u 1 mj sam bila u stimuliranom postupku nažalost neuspješnom i sad se spremam uskoro za fet pa me zanima kolika pauza treba bit ? Jedan ciklus je prošao jel mogu u idući krenut ili trebam još čekat?

----------


## bubicazubica

vibramo samo pozitivno za tvoju hrabrost!!!!




> Romeo, nisam piskila, uhvatila me panika jucer pred ljekarnom pa sam odustala, nadam se da cu danas biti hrabrija

----------


## bubicazubica

:Love:  za tebe!!!!




> Moja beta VV 14dpt 1,38

----------


## Romeo85

Zenii, draga, drz se.....samo hrabrooooo  :Love: ..... Bas sam nestrpljiva  :Smile: 
Mi bili na dogovoru, iduci ciklus krecemo, ali oprezni kaze moj dr zbog hipera

----------


## fuksija

Željkica..ja sam bila na icsi-u u 12.mj. i onda sam pauzirala jedam ciklus i sad sam isla na FET

----------


## Romeo85

> Zenii samo hrabro naprijed držim fige! !!!      Cure da pitam u 1 mj sam bila u stimuliranom postupku nažalost neuspješnom i sad se spremam uskoro za fet pa me zanima kolika pauza treba bit ? Jedan ciklus je prošao jel mogu u idući krenut ili trebam još čekat?


Ja sam danas bas pitala mog dr, sta u slucaju da se to desi, koliko pauzirati, rekao je bar 2 mj dok se tijelo malo odmori. Sve u svemu sretno  :Smile:

----------


## laine

> Nadam se da si se uspjela smiriti i da je to malo krvi stalo.Vjerujem kao što su ti i druge cure rekle,da u prilikom transfera samo malo više zagrebli i zahvatili sluznicu.(meni sad kad je moja soc dr radila briseve rekla je"ups,morat ćete staviti uložak,zagrebi simo,zagrebi tamo,malo ćete više krvariti"..i jesam par dana i isto me grčilo i bolilo)
> Sretno u isčekivanju!


Hvala ti. Ma malo sam se uzbudila jer mi se to u protekla dva transfera nije dogodilo. Al danas kao da se ništa nije desilo, nema ni krvi ni boli  :Smile:  još neka bude plus za dva tjedna i idila  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile:  ma super za takvo razmišljanje!!!!!!
mi ćemo sve vibrati za tvoj + !!!



> Hvala ti. Ma malo sam se uzbudila jer mi se to u protekla dva transfera nije dogodilo. Al danas kao da se ništa nije desilo, nema ni krvi ni boli  još neka bude plus za dva tjedna i idila

----------


## Zenii

*Laine* sretno i navijam za plus! 

*Romeo*, drago mi je da ste definirali start, sad sretno i neka sve prode uredno i bez hipera

*Bubicazubica* nisam stigla bas popratiti, u kojoj si fazi, kad je punkcija

Uglavnom, svim curkama hvala na podrsci. Jos danas zivim u blazenom neznanju, a sutra 9 dnt cu pisnuti, pa sta bude...ugl. osjecaj totalno cudan, simptoma nema i nesto mi otpocetka ovog postupka govori, ma daaj nema sanse da opet iz prve uspije

----------


## cvijetic555

Moj postupak nije uspio, beta 1,20 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jelena30

> Jelena zao mi je..koji ti je to pokusaj?


nakon duže pauze (3 g) 5 pos tj. 4 transfer

----------


## Zenii

Cvijetic555, jako mi je zao

----------


## antony34

Cvjetic555 zao mi je....

----------


## željkica

Cvijetic555 žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Romeo85

Cvijetic555 :Love:

----------


## LemonK

Cvijetic žao mi je  :Sad:  <3

----------


## cvijetic555

Hvala vam cure. Zelim nam svima sljedeci puta vise srece. Samo moramo biti jake i strpljive.

----------


## sara79

> Zenii samo hrabro naprijed držim fige! !!!      Cure da pitam u 1 mj sam bila u stimuliranom postupku nažalost neuspješnom i sad se spremam uskoro za fet pa me zanima kolika pauza treba bit ? Jedan ciklus je prošao jel mogu u idući krenut ili trebam još čekat?


*željkica* mislim da ti je optimalno ici u fet u trecem mj.jer ce ti u biti prvi pravi ciklus poslije neuspjeha biti sad u drugom mj.
Ako je stim.postupak bio u prvom mj. mislim da tu mengu niti ne racunaju kao jedan ciklus da je prosao....vec sljedeci iza toga a to je u veljaci onda.
Neka me isprave cure ako grijesim.

----------


## sara79

cvijetic555  :grouphug:

----------


## antony34

Dosla moja m. Sad se duboko molim i nadam da ce sutra fsh biti nizi od 10 pa da krenemo u postupak napokon. Ovih godinu dana odmora je pun pogodak. Sad s vise optimizma idemo u nove pobjede :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Antony34, sretno i neka fsh bude niži od 10.

Ja jučer nisam izdržala pa sam piškila testić, pokazala se jedva vidljiva sjenica. Jučer je bio 8 dnt i poslijepodnevno piškenje, pa se nadam da bi moglo biti ok.
Jutros opet smeđi iscjedak, tak da vadim betu u petak pa ću biti pametnija.

----------


## antony34

Zeny sretno i tebi i da ti beta bude velika :Smile:

----------


## id20

Zeljkica, moja je prijateljica u 12 mjesecu bila u stimuliranom, bila je biokemijska, sad se priprema za FET u 2.mjesecu! A ja sam imala spontani i moram cekati na FET 3 ciklusa, s tim da se krvarenje poslije kiretaze ne racuna! Tako da mislim da ti je najbolje nauvati i dogovoriti sa svojim doktorom..

----------


## željkica

Hvala vam cure, zvala sam da vi pričala sam sa sestrom kaže da mogu trebam dobit početkom 3 pa najvjerojatnije krećem.

----------


## fuksija

Curke, što radite nakon ET odnosno FET-a? Kako kratite vrijeme? Što vam je doktor rekao da smijete odnosno ne smijete?
Meni je rekao da ne smijem sjediti, da se ne smijem saginjati..mogu malo šeteti..tako da većinu dana provedem ležeći ispred telke i već šizim jer inače nisam tako mirna..a muž šizi jer je preuzeo neke moje obaveze (kuhanje, čišćenje kuće).. Da li vozite? Idete li na kave? Koliko se bavite drugom djecom?
Ja bi trebala voziti 40km dnevno..jel to previše?

----------


## laura33

Doktor ti je stvarno rekao da moraš u toj mjeri mirovati, mislim čudno mi je to čuti,  inače kažu da se treba najnormalnije ponašati.
Mirovanje ne pospješuje implantaciju, ionako sve ovisi o genetici zametka, dapače kretanje i aktivnosti pospješuju cirkulaciju endometrija tako da više dobrobiti ima kretanje nego mirovanje.
Ja sam većinom sve najnormalnije radila, naravno da se treba pričuvati u smislu da se ne napreže ili da se ne dižu teške stvari, ali ostalo mislim da sve možeš.

----------


## id20

fuksija, jesi mozda u hiperu? Meni je to sve receno, ali bila sam u hiperstimulaciji, nakon par dana mi je bilo bolje..

----------


## cvijetic555

> Antony34, sretno i neka fsh bude niži od 10.
> 
> Ja jučer nisam izdržala pa sam piškila testić, pokazala se jedva vidljiva sjenica. Jučer je bio 8 dnt i poslijepodnevno piškenje, pa se nadam da bi moglo biti ok.
> Jutros opet smeđi iscjedak, tak da vadim betu u petak pa ću biti pametnija.


Zenii sretno, nadam se da ces nam u petak javiti veselu vijest

----------


## fuksija

Nisam u hiperu..to mi je rekao svaki put nakon ET

----------


## laine

Fuksija, baš čudno. Ako malo pogledaš na internetu ili stručnu literaturu, mirovanje neće pomoći implantaciji. Kad se napravi ET nema tu previše pomoći, ako je embrij zdrav i maternica spremna "prihvatiti" embrij bit će sve ok. Naravno da nečeš trčati maraton, ali kad bi morali mirovat, nitko nikad ne bi ostao trudan. U svakom slućaju, nemoj misliti da si ti kriva ako ne uspije, a nadam se da će ti biti debeli plus i vrlika beta  :Smile:

----------


## zongoloni

Mi bi trebali u pon na punkciju nakon dugog protokola. Kako je i ovaj puta jako slab odaziv jajnika, mala je vjerojatnost da cemo dobiti vise od 1-2 stanice. S obzirom da smo do sada imali 3 ET i svaki puta negativnu betu, razmislja se o tome da idemo na razvoj blastociste i zamrzavanje, pa transfer nakon par ciklusa. To je naravno dvosjekli mač s obzirom da nemamo 5-6 stanica kada je vjerojatnost veća da se jedna ili dvije stanice razviju u blastocistu, ali opet s druge strane, ako implantacija ne prolazi vraćanje nerazvijenih zametaka nema puno smisla. Ima li itko iskustva sa takvim pristupom?

----------


## bubicazubica

Stanje mojih fol. na 7dc;desno(3)-12,4, 12,1, 11,1 lijevo(2)-7.1
...nadamo se možda još ponekom skrivenom,rastućem...
Sljedeći put utz u subotu i prema veličini onda štoperica li u subotu ili nedjelju.Od jučer orgalutran(danas i (sutra+puregon225iu)

----------


## Zenii

*Bubicazubica*, sretno za dalje i nek bude što više js.

*Fuksija*, ja sam se nakon ovog transfera, isti dan vratila na posao jer sam morala nešto hitno riješavati. Prvi put sam na dan transfera ostala kod kuće, a sutra na posao. Mislim da bi trebala napraviti onako kako osijećaš da je za tebe bolje..ja sam sam se vraćala na posao jer su mi dani tako brže prolazili do bete.

Jutros sam opet pišnula sa prvim jutarnjim, crtica je jasno vidljiva :scared:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart:  hvala!!
i čestitam za vidljivu crticu!!!!!!




> *Bubicazubica*, sretno za dalje i nek bude što više js.
> 
> *Fuksija*, ja sam se nakon ovog transfera, isti dan vratila na posao jer sam morala nešto hitno riješavati. Prvi put sam na dan transfera ostala kod kuće, a sutra na posao. Mislim da bi trebala napraviti onako kako osijećaš da je za tebe bolje..ja sam sam se vraćala na posao jer su mi dani tako brže prolazili do bete.
> 
> Jutros sam opet pišnula sa prvim jutarnjim, crtica je jasno vidljiva

----------


## antony34

Evo i ja od dans pikalica u pon uzv

----------


## bubicazubica

Sretno!!!!



> Evo i ja od dans pikalica u pon uzv

----------


## željkica

Sretnoo! !!!!

----------


## fuksija

Zenii..cestitam na plusicu! Joooj, tako jako bi htjela to napokon vidjeti na svom testicu..

Zongoloni, meni je svaki put doslo do blastice,svaki put je bilo sve idealno, i embrio i endometrij..i nikad se jos nije implantiralo..doktor mi je sad objasnio da je ponekad nekim tenama bolje raditi FET nego ET u stimuliranom ciklusu jer bolje reagiraju i dolazi do implantacije ako u tom ciklusu nije bilo stimulacije, dakle svih onih injekcija koje uzimamo..rekao mi je da ponekad zamrznu sve blastice dobivene u tom ciklusu, niti jednu ne vracaju, nego tek za mjesec-dva rade FET i bude uspjesno...eto, ko ce ga znat..

----------


## aurora079

Evo ja prijavljujem novi pokušaj u 4.mj.  :Smile:   Do tada sam stavljena na visanne zbog endometrioze..

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## Zenii

Antony34, sretno!

----------


## zongoloni

fuksija hvala na odgovoru, da tako nekako je i doktorica rekla. Vidjet cemo u ponedjeljak hoce li biti kakvog ishoda i sto embriologica kaze. Eh kad bi nam se malo i sreca osmjehnula  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Hvala trebat ce mi. Na kraju su me poslje zvali da moram sutra opet vaditi p4 jer je bio kao malo povisen. Ako nalaz nece biti dobar pretpostavljam da cemo u prirodni. Ma neznam vise ni sama.

----------


## željkica

Zenii jesi vadila betu?

----------


## Zenii

Evo Zeljkica stigao nalaz prije 10 min, 109,80...11dnt 2 blastice, kako ti se cini?

----------


## antony34

Je je zenii to odlicno cestitam na pozitivnoj beti. Sad samo uzivaj :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

Hvala Antony, ponovit cu u ponedjeljak, nadam se da ce pravilno rasti

----------


## željkica

Super čestitam! !!!

----------


## nina977

Zenii,čestitam!!  :Smile:

----------


## aurora079

*zenii* juhuuu to zvuči jako dobro!!! čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## suncokret19

čestitam!!!!

----------


## laura33

Cestitam Zenii!!!  Sretno idalje!   :Smile:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Cestitam Zenii!!

----------


## Zenii

Hvala cure!

----------


## bubicazubica

Zeni-poskakujem s tobom!!!!!!!!!Čestitam ti
Meni sutra dan d-punkcija..Od koje očekujem i ne očekujem(kao ona pjesma od bajage,haha) i svašta i ništa..
.Ponekad pomislim"zašto se zamarati,bit će što bude,ionako si ne mogu pomoći"...a onda se totalno prekrenem i ludim..
Valjda je to normalno :Grin:

----------


## sljokicaa

Bok cure!
Ja sam ovaj ciklus pikala puregon i dobila 1 folikul od 18mm i proslu subotu piknula ovitrelle stopericu.
Sad cekam.... i razmisljam  :Smile: 
Da li znate mogu li test napraviti 14 dana od stoperice ili da pricekam jos i onih 36 sati sto je do ovulacije bilo?

----------


## RockOn

Nisam sigurna da razumijem pitanje sljokice. Nisi napisala detalje...


Ovako...moja priča nakon 7-og IVF-a je slijedeća. U potpisu vidite što je vraćeno, ali 10dnt počelo smeckasto, 11dnt ništa, 12dnt beta 0.3. Napravila sam i dva testa i oba su negativna. Očaj.

----------


## bubicazubica

Nakon očekivanja punkcije,sad isčekujem transfer u petak
Dvije js i obje oplođene!
RO-žao mi je ,grlim!!!!!!

----------


## kristinica

Bog curke! Nadam se da se mogu malo družiti s vama  :Smile:  Imala punkciju u subotu, javili da imam 4 oplođene stanice i da su kvalitetne.
Sutra je transfer, živčana sam ko pas  :drek:

----------


## Romeo85

Sretno ti s mrvicama Kristinice, bit ce sve ok.  :Smile:

----------


## tal

Bravo Kristinica ...znači da imaš blastociste ako će ti transfer bit sutra . To ti je odlićno , dobre šanse za pozitivnu betu . Moguće da ti i zalede ostatak . Dali ti je ovo prvi ivf ?

----------


## kristinica

Tal, da, to mi je prvi. Ja 38, na proljeće 39, mm 41 god. Imali 7 folikula, 6 je imalo jajnu stanicu i oplodilo se 6, ali dvije nisu dobre, zapravo
Kako mi je biologica opisala, previše spermica ih je probilo. Prvi put čujem da se j.stanica moze previše oploditi  :Smile:

----------


## kristinica

Zapravo lažem, ciklus ranije smo probali prirodni ivf ali nam je pobjegao folikul, imam kratke cikluse i već je ovulacija bila 9dc.
Ali ovo je prvi ivf da smo došli do punkcije.. Hvala na podršci  :Smile:

----------


## nirvana

> Zapravo lažem, ciklus ranije smo probali prirodni ivf ali nam je pobjegao folikul, imam kratke cikluse i već je ovulacija bila 9dc.
> Ali ovo je prvi ivf da smo došli do punkcije.. Hvala na podršci


Hej, cimerice! I mi smo sutra na transferu, od 6 js 5 ih je bilo oplođeno u ponedjeljak kada su me zvali. Super zadovoljna sam bez obzira na krajnji rezultat! Možda se onda i vidimo, nama su rekli doći u 12:20

----------


## Lajka

> Tal, da, to mi je prvi. Ja 38, na proljeće 39, mm 41 god. Imali 7 folikula, 6 je imalo jajnu stanicu i oplodilo se 6, ali dvije nisu dobre, zapravo
> Kako mi je biologica opisala, previše spermica ih je probilo. Prvi put čujem da se j.stanica moze previše oploditi


..tako se i meni jednom. Objasnili mi da je to zato sto stanica nije dovoljno zrela pa nema dovoljno cvrstu membranu, ovojnicu...stogod. Inace se stanica kad je oplodena nekako sama obrani od daljnjih upadanja...( strucnog li objasnjenja  :Smile:  )

----------


## fuksija

Želim nam svima skupa sreću  :Smile: 

I ja sam mislila da imam velike šanse za trudnoću budući da nemamo dijagnoza ni ja ni suprug,i već sam jednom rodila, uvijek su bile super blastice, transfer 5.dan, endometrij školski a već 4.put pa nikako  :Sad:  ne želim bedirati vas ostale al ja sam tako potonula već od svega ovoga..zbilja bi se zacudila da nam vec jednom uspije..vec sam toliko minusa vidjela na tim testicima..
Sutra sam mislila napraviti test ali ne znam ni sama da li da radim ili ne..sto imam od toga? Bojim se tog minusa..sutra ce mi biti 12 dnt..U petak idem vaditi betu..ne znam...

----------


## kristinica

Nirvana, cimerice !!!! Mi isto naručeni u 12.20 ali da dođemo pol sata ranije. Super da ćemo se vidjeti!  Ima da zatrudnimo  :Very Happy: 
Fuksija, nemoj biti u bedu, držim ti fige na najjače  :fige:

----------


## pak

Bubicazubica sretno!!!!!

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubicazubica

Sretno curama danas na transferu!!!
Pak :Heart:

----------


## pak

Sretno svima u iscekivanjima! 
Onima manje sretnima ,  cure držite se.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## fuksija

Curke, ja sam ipak skupila hrabrosti za test  :Smile:  I IMAM PLUS!!!!! Napokon! Ne mogu vjerovati! Nakon toliko minusa! Ne znam smijem li se uopce radovati? Sutra vadim betu..bojim se hoce li se sto promijeniti..muz uopce ne zeli reagirati, on ceka sutra  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Aaaaa fuksija bravooo! !!!!bit će to lipa beta !!!Ajde danas vadit betu! ?

----------


## tal

Bravo Fuksika i big big beta sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## Nikica 1976

Fuksija, držim fige za sutrašnju betu! Mora se jednom posrećiti, samo hrabro!

----------


## antony34

Fuksija cestitam na +. Ja bi takoder danas napravila betu.

----------


## evella

Fuksija  :Heart:  sada samo odmaraj, sutra ce sigurno biti velika beta!  :Smile: 

Meni evo i treca dan ide taj smedi iscjedak,htjela sam jutros ici vaditi betu ali mm je vise za da idem sutra ujutro.. 
Na dnevnom ulosku nema toga puno,znaju niti nekakve zilice smede,osim kad stavim utrogestane pa se to pomijesa s tim..
Neznam ,jel to mozda menga pokusava izaci pa nemoze od utrogestana? Jel ima koga tko je imao slicnu situaciju?

----------


## Romeo85

Super fuksija, sretno i javi sutra betu. Jooooj kako mi je lijepo kad procitam da nekom napokon uspije, divno  :Smile:

----------


## rebecca

Fuksija, super, želim ti lijepu betu sutra!!

----------


## Joss

Fuksija srteno !!

----------


## mala11111

Dobar dan drage moje. Svim betočekalicama puno sreće , svim tužnicama puno zagljaja idemo dalje, i svim pozitivnim betama i testićima velike čestitke

----------


## mala11111

Dugo nisam bila aktivna ali sam vas non stop pratila...  Evo da i ja javim u ponedjeljak bio transver(dva osmostanicna kao i zadnji put) pa sad cekamo betu....

----------


## Jolica30

Cure prijavljujem da od sutra krećem sa pikanjem, ovo mi je prvi stimulirani postupak. 
Puno sreće svima želim.

----------


## tal

Mala onda si tu negdje samnom .Ja sam imala u subotu transfer 3 osmostanične . Nadam se da čemo skupa i u pozitivnu betu . Ja evo danas 5 dnt i sinoč i jutros sa malo jačim grčevima kao da ču dobit M pa se nadam jako da su  to implatacijki bolovi .  Kako se ti osječaš ?

----------


## mala11111

Draga tal nemam nikakvih simptoma da tu smo negdje i neka nam je svima sa srecom.  Ni zadnji put nisam imala nikakvih simptoma ama bas nista a beta pozitivna i blizanci ali je nazalos zavrsilo kako je vidis u mom potpisu.  Ma sve ce biti ok

----------


## tal

Mala žao mi je za tvoj prošli gubitak ali ovaj put če tvoji malci za 9 mj. nanati kraj tebe  :Kiss:   . Želim ti uspjeh  :Smile:   od ♡

----------


## fuksija

Puno hvala svima na čestitkama..ja još ne vjerujem da je to to..sutra kad vidim betu ću se malo opustiti  :Smile: 
Uvijek zaboravim do koliko sati se može doći u lab u Petrovoj?

Držim fige svima ostalima! Nije lako, ali kad se na kraju napokon vidi taj plus, osjećaj je wooow  :Smile:  put je još dugačak ali nadam se da će sve biti ok..

----------


## mala11111

> Mala žao mi je za tvoj prošli gubitak ali ovaj put če tvoji malci za 9 mj. nanati kraj tebe   . Želim ti uspjeh   od ♡


Ma svima nama ce sve biti ok mora

----------


## Zenii

Fuksija, super za pozitivni testic i neka beta bude odlicna!

Cure, ne mogu sve popratiti, ima puno betocekalica i cura u postupku...svima sretno!!

----------


## kristinica

Fuksija čestitam  :Bouncing: 
Obavila i ja svoj transfer 2 blastociste, vidim da ste sve imale bezbolan transfer, ja sam se namucila, a i doktor, imam zavaljenu maternicu. Za 2 tjedna betu vaditi.. Bumo vidjeli, treba i malo sreće ...

----------


## Ives000

> Fuksija čestitam 
> Obavila i ja svoj transfer 2 blastociste, vidim da ste sve imale bezbolan transfer, ja sam se namucila, a i doktor, imam zavaljenu maternicu. Za 2 tjedna betu vaditi.. Bumo vidjeli, treba i malo sreće ...


Draga baš mi je drago što to vidim.... sad samo strpljivo i hrabro. i Držim ti  :fige:   za *ll* ​i lijepu veliku betu  :Love:

----------


## cvijetic555

> Curke, ja sam ipak skupila hrabrosti za test  I IMAM PLUS!!!!! Napokon! Ne mogu vjerovati! Nakon toliko minusa! Ne znam smijem li se uopce radovati? Sutra vadim betu..bojim se hoce li se sto promijeniti..muz uopce ne zeli reagirati, on ceka sutra


Bravo, cestitam. Sretno sutra s betom!!!!!!

----------


## katarinak

Pozdrav drage moje suborke evo ja sam sve luđa i luđa uopče neznam šta da mislim 4.2 sam imala transfer drugi dan 1 četverostaničnog embrija simptomi nula bodova 13 dan test jedan veliki minus jučer 14 dan ogromni menstruacijski bolovi danas ništa ko rukom odnešeno brljavljenja nikakvog nema neznam šta da mislim imam li se čemu nadati ili ni ovaj put ništa poludit ču do 22 kad trebam izvadit betu i zašto tek 18 dan od transfera beta baš mi je ovaj cijeli postupak nekako čudan a imala sam ih neznam im ni broja

----------


## katarinak

drage moje šta mislite s obzirom da je bio četverostanični embrij dal je moguče da je beta 13 dan još premala da bi test pokazao plus ili me samo nosi lažna nada

----------


## cvijetic555

> Fuksija  sada samo odmaraj, sutra ce sigurno biti velika beta! 
> 
> Meni evo i treca dan ide taj smedi iscjedak,htjela sam jutros ici vaditi betu ali mm je vise za da idem sutra ujutro.. 
> Na dnevnom ulosku nema toga puno,znaju niti nekakve zilice smede,osim kad stavim utrogestane pa se to pomijesa s tim..
> Neznam ,jel to mozda menga pokusava izaci pa nemoze od utrogestana? Jel ima koga tko je imao slicnu situaciju?


Kod mene je bio isti slucaj i nazalost bila je to menga, beta je bila 1,20. Nadam se da je kod tebe mozda nesta drugo u pitanju, mozda implantacijsko, pa zilazi zaostala krv. Zelim ti srecu!

----------


## kristinica

Ives, hvala draga  :Love:

----------


## katarinak

Drage moje evo hvatam se za slamke radila sam test primastic i upravo procitala na forumu da nije pouzdan znaci jos ima nade

----------


## tina1993

Drage moje,testovi nisu pouzdani kao beta,do nje nista nije izgubljeno,ja sam radila tri testa kao sta se vidi u potpisu,bila su pozitivna,kad sam nazvala doktora rekao je da se nemoj rano nadati da pricekam betu,ali hvala Bogu bili su tocni,i eto nas jos malo i u 15tt,dok je mojoj sestri test pokazao da nije trudna,kad je dosla na pregled bila je trudna skoro 3mj. Zelim vam svima velike bete,kasnije i trbuscice,svaka bol i patnja se isplate,samo vjerujte u sebe i vec od transfera mazite svoje trbuscice i bebicu u njemu. :grouphug:

----------


## pak

Evo da se pribiljezim.
 Kako je upitno dali ćemo stići dalje od ovog odbrojavanja prijavljujem odbrojavanje sati do punkcije. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

Pak, fige do neba!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam izvadila betu! 1288 IU/L!!!! 
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
Ne mogu nista drugo suvislo reci  :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Cestitam  :Wink: )))))))))))))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kristinica

Fuksijaaaaaaa  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:  čestitam !! Koja beta  :Naklon:

----------


## sara79

> Ja sam izvadila betu! 1288 IU/L!!!! 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> Ne mogu nista drugo suvislo reci


*fuksija* napokon.....cestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Fuksija cestitam :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Fuksija, mrak beta!!

----------


## željkica

Koja beta bravoooooooo čestitam! !!!!!

----------


## fuksija

Puno hvala svima! 
Sad me brine sto je beta tako velika.. Jel to normalno? Danas mi je 13 dnt..jedan embrio vracen..5.dan..
Vidim da je normalna brojka oko 200-300 za taj dan..sto bi to moglo znaciti? Moze li biti nesto drugo a ne blizanci? Nije valjda nesto lose?

----------


## sara79

> Puno hvala svima! 
> Sad me brine sto je beta tako velika.. Jel to normalno? Danas mi je 13 dnt..jedan embrio vracen..5.dan..
> Vidim da je normalna brojka oko 200-300 za taj dan..sto bi to moglo znaciti? Moze li biti nesto drugo a ne blizanci? Nije valjda nesto lose?


Draga normalno je....nosikiriki  :Wink:  
To je prekrasna beta.
Imas pp.

----------


## Jolica30

Čestitam fuksija  :Smile:

----------


## tal

Odlična beta Fuksija  :Kiss:

----------


## Ajvi

Fuksija čestitam, prekrasna beta!

----------


## evella

Fuksija koja beta! Vaauuuu  :Klap:  CESTITAM!!!  :Smile: 

Da ja javim manje sretnu vijest, moja beta je 6,96IU/L  :Crying or Very sad: 

U ponedeljak idem na kontrolu pa cu valjda vise znati.. Zapravo, ni neznam da li to znaci da je do trudnoce doslo? Uglavnom ,doktorica je samo rekla da prestanem sa utrogestanima i cekam da prokrvarim.. Mislila sam da cu biti u losijem stanju (psihicki), ali sam to dobro primila..Valjda me ovaj iscjedak pripremio na to.. 
Kao sto je vec tu jednom receno ali neznam od koga- NEMOZE ZIVOT BITI TOLIKO PROKLET, KOLIKO JA MOGU BITI UPORNA!

----------


## fuksija

Dok mi je rekao da je to normalno  :Smile: 

Zao mi je za vas kojima nije uspjelo...bude!  :Wink:  i ja sam cekala...

----------


## Romeo85

Fuksija cestitam, lijepa beta nema sta...nek je sretno i dalje... :Smile:

----------


## LemonK

Fuksija čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubicazubica

Fuksija-čestitam na super beti!!!!!!
Pak-sretno do neba!!!!!!
I svim ostalim u isčekivanju neka bude pozitivno isčekivanje!!!!
Ja se selim na pdf nakon transfera-jučer jedna 4stanična i jedna 8.stanična kod mene!!!

----------


## tal

Bravo za mrvice i vibre za big big betu  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Evo da se pribiljezim.
>  Kako je upitno dali ćemo stići dalje od ovog odbrojavanja prijavljujem odbrojavanje sati do punkcije. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


pak  :Smile:  ~~~~

----------


## pak

Kao što rekoh to je to od mene.
Negativna aspiracija 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala!!!




> Bravo za mrvice i vibre za big big betu

----------


## bubicazubica

:Taps: 
draga...ne znam što reć,osim ponuditi ti veliki zagrljaj i dati hrabrosti za novi postupak!!!!




> Kao što rekoh to je to od mene.
> Negativna aspiracija 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> draga...ne znam što reć,osim ponuditi ti veliki zagrljaj i dati hrabrosti za novi postupak!!!!


Hvala ti, ok sam. 
Navikla sam vec   :Wink:  

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Cure može mala pomoć ako tko zna. .. danas sam imala punkciju i sestra mi je dala onaj papir za ljekove..piše folacin, duphaston i andol. E sad ja je nisam čula kad mi je govorila ( osamucena od anestezije ) jel to pijem sve do transfera??? Gore sad više nikoga nema da pitam

----------


## kristinica

Dalmatinka, ne znam kod koga si. Ja sam kod dr.Škvorca, i pila sam utrogestan, folacin i aspirin do transfera, a poslije isto to samo što je utrogestan onda išao vaginalno, i tako sve do 11 tjedna trudnoće(ako bude trudnoće)

----------


## kristinica

Jesi dobila kakav papir, tamo bi ti trebalo pisati sve..

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Hvala na odg. Da da na papiru samo piše molimo ordinarij sve navedeno

----------


## pak

Čuvaj mrve, držim fige na najjace

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jolica30

Cure dali je normalno da nista ne osjecam od stimulacije? Znaci ne osjetim ni jajnike, ni napuhnutost, nista.... Bojim se da necu imati folikule i da nece uspjeti a jos nismo ni poceli posteno???

----------


## Buba38

> Cure može mala pomoć ako tko zna. .. danas sam imala punkciju i sestra mi je dala onaj papir za ljekove..piše folacin, duphaston i andol. E sad ja je nisam čula kad mi je govorila ( osamucena od anestezije ) jel to pijem sve do transfera??? Gore sad više nikoga nema da pitam


Mislim da ti je najbolje nazvat i pitat kako šta da piješ ili pikaš neznam šta već imaš u protokolu ja sam 3 x pitala to je treći put sve pisala sebi kako i šta moram od svega toga sam se smijala jel nisam mogla zapamtit

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Zvat ću ja njih Al rade tek u ponedeljka

----------


## Buba38

> Zvat ću ja njih Al rade tek u ponedeljka


Rade i subotom ja sam juče bila zato znam

----------


## Inesz

Vinogradska radi subotom, nedjeljom i praznicima. Rade svaki dan.

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Ja sam izvadila betu! 1288 IU/L!!!! 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> Ne mogu nista drugo suvislo reci


Wauuuuu...cestitke i sretno dalje..

----------


## saraLaughs

> Kao što rekoh to je to od mene.
> Negativna aspiracija 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


"Idemo dalje,sve do medalje " ♡

----------


## bubicazubica

Pak i tal- :Love: 
Jolica-svaka je od nas individua,različito osjeća i podnaša stimulaciju..vjerujem da je to sve samo tvoj neki podsvjesni strah od neuspjele stimulacije.I ja sam se to pitala"kad ću ih osjetiti,da li će što biti od njih,zašto me ne bole,zašto tako jako bole" :Smile: ..Bit će sve ok,držim  :fige:

----------


## lberc

Pozdrav!
Ja sam jedna stara članica koja je imala težak put u mpo i evo nakon svega ostala trudna prirodno,za sad 4 mjeseca trudna
Želim vam svima što manje postupaka i puno bebica

----------


## Zenii

Iberc, prekrasno...cestitam

----------


## željkica

Aaaaa Iberc čestitam od srca! !!!!

----------


## kristinica

Iberc, čestitam! 
Ja jutros rozi iscjedak, lagani menstrualni bolovi, moj ciklus je kratak i taman je to to izgleda.
Ne mogu vjerovati, place mi se..

----------


## nirvana

> Iberc, čestitam! 
> Ja jutros rozi iscjedak, lagani menstrualni bolovi, moj ciklus je kratak i taman je to to izgleda.
> Ne mogu vjerovati, place mi se..


Ne znam šta bi ti rekla...šaljem  :grouphug: i šaljem vibre da to ipak nije kraj!

----------


## Zenii

> Iberc, čestitam! 
> Ja jutros rozi iscjedak, lagani menstrualni bolovi, moj ciklus je kratak i taman je to to izgleda.
> Ne mogu vjerovati, place mi se..


Kristinica, to 4 je dnt? Čini mi se dosta rano, možda je ipak implantacijsko  :Love:

----------


## Mury

Iberc,vauuuuuu iskrene cestitke!!!!! Ja te se itekako sjecam  :Smile:  sretni do kraja!!!

----------


## nina977

Iberc, i ja te se dobro sjećam..Ajme koje divne vijesti,čestitam ti od srca!
Izgleda da sam još jedino ja ostala u borbi iz onog vremena  :Sad:

----------


## Šiškica

Iberc čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## gipsy

Nažalost moram kao i Laura33 javiti tužnu vijest, prije tri dana išla sam na redovnu kontrolu i onda sok. Dovoljan mi je bio izraz lica doktora dok je gledao u monitor, automatski sam se počela tresti. Malo srce vise nije kucalo. Isto kao i Laura33 imala sam los osjećaj već tjedan dana prije, nekako se nisam osjećala trudna, stomak vise nije bio napet već nekako puno mekši. Sve mi je to bilo sumnjivo al čovjek se uvijek nada najboljem. Sestra i prijateljica su me uvjeravale kao ma to se meni samo čini.

Nažalost nije bilo tako, odmah sam ostala na kiretaži. Osjećala sam se kao da mi se cijeli svijet srušio.
Nedostajala su mi dva dana za 12 tjedana, svi su govorili prošla si najkritičniji dio...

Veliko hvala doktoru i sestrama u klinici i njihovoj podršci.

----------


## saan

Iberc

----------


## Zima77

Cure cestitam na lijepim betama, ...a ostala velik zagrljaj

----------


## kristinica

Zenii, danas mi je 7dnt.. Kada je implantacija blastociste? Stalno me probada dole nisko.. Nisam danas više imali rozi neko krem (utrogestan i krv).. Nirvana,hval na podršci..
Bojim se  :scared:

----------


## sara10

*Iberc* i ja te se sjećam dobro, prekrasne vijesti i od srca čestitam!!

*gipsy* jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Zenii

> Zenii, danas mi je 7dnt.. Kada je implantacija blastociste? Stalno me probada dole nisko.. Nisam danas više imali rozi neko krem (utrogestan i krv).. Nirvana,hval na podršci..
> Bojim se


Kristinica, ja sam imala rozi iscj. 6dnt. Poslije toga u više navrata smeđi iscjedak. E sad može biti implantacija, a može i biti M koja nikako da krene zbog utrogestana. Držim fige da je ovo prvo, pričekaj dan, dva i pišni test. Meni je 9 dnt pokazalo svijetlu crtu.

----------


## id20

gipsy, prosla sam istu pricu, samo sam ja bila 10tt.. Odtuguj, i jako mi je zao..

----------


## kristinica

Zvala sam doktora, rekao mi da sad mirujem par dana i odmaram, sutra ne idem radit, mislim i da ne bi mogla, stalno me probada dole, i spojim s vikendom. Rekao da mu se javim sutra kako sam. Super mi je doktorić moj  :Smile:  Sad imam nekakvu nadu, pogotovo jer nemam zasad nikakav iscjedak. A i tvoja priča Zenii mi daje nadu  :Love:

----------


## nirvana

kristinica, kakva je danas situacija?

----------


## kristinica

Nirvana, jučer popodne sam imala i jake bolove nisko.. Danas su bolovi prestali al ne smijem se zakasljat ili nagle pokrete radit jer opet zaboli.i hvala bogu danas nemam nikakav iscjedak, osim utrogestana, ali doslovce stalno lezim.. nadam se da ću u ponedjeljak moć na posao.. kako si ti? Kada ćeš betu vaditi?

----------


## kristinica

Cure, moze pitanje, kakvo bi ja bolovanje mogla uzeti a da ne piše mpo, jer skrivamo zasad, ima zatucanih ljudi ko u priči.. ako ne budem bila sposobna za rad, možda nekih tjedan dana bude dosta.. sutra mi je 9dnt i pišnit ću gravignost mini..

----------


## laura33

*Kristinica* na doznaci ti se ne može razaznati radi čega je bolovanje, kamoli da je radi MPO-a, ne piše ti po novome nigdje šifra dijagnoze, tako da oko toga ne moraš brinuti.
Ista stvar je bila kod meni...dobila 3 tj nakon transfera, nitko nije znao o čem se radi.
Jedino ima na doznaci faksimil ginekologa, jer oni sada izdaju doznake, ne više opća praksa.

*Gipsy* - jao mila.... :Sad:  
Strašno mi ja žao zbog ovog što se dogodilo, što da ti kažem...sve znaš i sama, eto nažalost imale smo identičnu situaciju.  :Sad: 
Uzasna nelagoda mi i sad dođe kad se sjetim tog osjećaja koji me stalno pratio to da nešto nije u redu...iako su svi govorili da umišljam...
Neke utjehe nakon svega baš i nema,i iza tebe je hrpa postupaka,  ali eto vrijeme ipak čini svoje pa postaje malo lakše živjet s time i treba to odtugovati, preboljeti i onda si uzet vremena koliko trebaš i krenuti hrabro dalje, nažalost to je bilo nešto na što nikako nismo mogle utjecati.

----------


## cvijetic555

> Cure, moze pitanje, kakvo bi ja bolovanje mogla uzeti a da ne piše mpo, jer skrivamo zasad, ima zatucanih ljudi ko u priči.. ako ne budem bila sposobna za rad, možda nekih tjedan dana bude dosta.. sutra mi je 9dnt i pišnit ću gravignost mini..


Ja sam bila na bolovanju od punkcije do vađenja bete i pisalo mi je bolest na doznakama.

----------


## gipsy

Hvala draga, znam da je nazalost puno clanica ovo proslo, tek sad znam sto su prolazile

----------


## gipsy

Id20, Sara10 hvala na potpori. Laura33 vidim da ti je i samoj kao I meni ali da si I dalje hrabra I da spremas za fet. Ja isto imam 3 smrzlica ali ne znam koliko moram cekati zbog kiretaze?
To mi je trenutno jedina utjeha ti mali eskimici.

----------


## id20

Meni je doktor rekao nakon 3 ciklusa u FET mozemo, tako da mi idemo u 4 ako budu svi nalazi ok, a ti laura vidim da idete u 6.?!

----------


## laura33

*gipsy*- draga nema nam druge nego hrabro dalje, loše stvari se jednostavno događaju, obećala sam sama sebi  da se neću samosažaljevati niti očajavati zbog svega ovog što mi se izdogađalo. Valjda će se jednom poklopiti konačno sve, pa ćemo imati pozitivan ishod. 
Valjda treba i taj faktor sreće u svemu tome, izgleda da nam baš to fali...

*id20* - meni je isto doktor rekao da mogu već u 4- 5 mjesecu ako želim, nema nikakve zapreke,  ali jednostavno nema mi smisla ni ići iz postupka u postupak bez pauze, odlučila sam dat tijelu vremena da se oporavi i hormonski uravnoteži pa ćemo onda u fet.

----------


## kristinica

Drage moje, jutros test pokazao 2 stupića !!  Samo da ne krvarim više i da bude sve u redu. Betu ću vaditi u utorak, to ce biti 12 dnt..
Raspisala sam se po svim temama :Grin:

----------


## Zenii

Kristinica, super, super, drzim fige za veliku betu!

----------


## laura33

Kristinica cestitam i drzimo  :fige:  za utorak i veliku betu!  :Smile:

----------


## nirvana

Ajme Kristinicaaa!!! Cestiiitaaam!!! Samo miruj i dalje i uzivaj! I ja cu u utorak vaditi betu pa cemo vidjeti, za test nemam hrabrosti!

Poslano sa mog GT-I9505 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kristinica

Hvala vam :grouphug: 
Nirvana, nisam ni ja mislila se testirati prije bete, ali kad sam počela kvariti, htjela sam se pripremiti da menga dolazi, kad ono  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## kristinica

Hvala vam :grouphug: 
Nirvana, ni ja se nisam htjela testirati prije bete, ali kad sam počela kvariti, htjela sam se pripremiti psihički da to menga dolazi, već sam isplakala suza i suza, kad ono  :Very Happy:

----------


## kristinica

Ups, mislila sam da nije primio prvi tekst, sorry ..

----------


## bubicazubica

Čestitam od srca!!!!!
Ovakve priče me uvijek posebno razvesele!!




> Pozdrav!
> Ja sam jedna stara članica koja je imala težak put u mpo i evo nakon svega ostala trudna prirodno,za sad 4 mjeseca trudna
> Želim vam svima što manje postupaka i puno bebica

----------


## bubicazubica

Ne znam kako olakšati,koje riječi napisati jer sam to i osobno prošla(2x) osim budi hrabra ,odtuguj i kad budeš spremna,a biti ćeš želim da kreneš u nove hrabre pobjede!




> Nažalost moram kao i Laura33 javiti tužnu vijest, prije tri dana išla sam na redovnu kontrolu i onda sok. Dovoljan mi je bio izraz lica doktora dok je gledao u monitor, automatski sam se počela tresti. Malo srce vise nije kucalo. Isto kao i Laura33 imala sam los osjećaj već tjedan dana prije, nekako se nisam osjećala trudna, stomak vise nije bio napet već nekako puno mekši. Sve mi je to bilo sumnjivo al čovjek se uvijek nada najboljem. Sestra i prijateljica su me uvjeravale kao ma to se meni samo čini.
> 
> Nažalost nije bilo tako, odmah sam ostala na kiretaži. Osjećala sam se kao da mi se cijeli svijet srušio.
> Nedostajala su mi dva dana za 12 tjedana, svi su govorili prošla si najkritičniji dio...
> 
> Veliko hvala doktoru i sestrama u klinici i njihovoj podršci.

----------


## bubicazubica

Kristinica-čestitam od srca i želim ti da tvoja beta bude troznamenkasta(i ja sam si mislila sutra vaditi,ali ne želim si pokvariti rođendan :Smile: ,a danas mi je tek 10dnt.Bit ću hrabra ,čekati ću do petka i ponašati se kao prava trudnica.

----------


## kristinica

Hvala bubicezubice, vadim sutra na 12dnt i na 14dnt...

----------


## PeppaPig

Kristinica,čestitke!  :Smile: 
Koji dnt si radila test? Kakav je bio transfer (koliko/čega)?

----------


## kristinica

Peppa, radila sam test na 9dnt. Blijeda crta ali se vidi... radila sam transfer 2 blastociste.. sutra je dan D i sada me frka hvata, šta ako beta bude mala :cupakosu:    ne znam ni kolika bi trebala biti na 12dnt...zna li netko?

----------


## PeppaPig

Držim duple fige sutra!  :Smile:  samo bez panike i pozitiva!  :Wink:  javi nam se sa lijepim vijestima.

----------


## nirvana

Moja beta 3.6

----------


## kristinica

Nirvana, jesi javila doktoru? Jel ima šanse? Ja svoju još čekam :scared:

----------


## nirvana

Nisam jos, budem kasnije! Nema sanse da bude nesto od toga! Jedva cekam tvoju!

Poslano sa mog GT-I9505 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kristinica

Žao mi je draga,jako  :Love:  A tako je sve dobro izgledalo..
Mislim da imaš smrzlića? Ali mora biti pauza jel?

----------


## Inesz

> Peppa, radila sam test na 9dnt. Blijeda crta ali se vidi... radila sam transfer 2 blastociste.. sutra je dan D i sada me frka hvata, šta ako beta bude mala   ne znam ni kolika bi trebala biti na 12dnt...zna li netko?


Sretno cure~~~~~ 
Tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj. 

Kristinica,  je li ovo bio 1. postupak?

----------


## kristinica

da, prvi... oko 12h bude mm pokupio nalaz pa će mi javit... uf uf ...

----------


## PeppaPig

Ajde ajde Kristinica! <3

----------


## kristinica

Beta 613,40 , u intervalu za 4-7 tjedna trudnoće... jel to ok? jesu mogući dvojčeki? joj,sretna sam a opet se sekiram za iduću betu  :Shock:

----------


## nirvana

Cestitam!!! Beta je super! 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9505 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## PeppaPig

Beta je top! Bravooo i cestitam!  :Smile:  moguce je al nemora biti..kad je slijedeca?za 2 dana? Jos malo i ja sam na reduuu.. :/

----------


## Zenii

Kristinica, bravo, odlična beta!!!

----------


## antony34

Bubicazubica sretan ti rockas i da dobijes najljepsi poklon za rockas a to je pozitivna beta :Wink:

----------


## tanatana

Bok cure  :Smile: 
Evo liste napokon. Ako ima grešaka javite se da ispravim, nadopunim... 
Čestitam svima na pozitivnim betama  :Smile: 

*STUDENI 2014. (5)*
sara10, FET, Cito (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
ivana.sky, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
Sanjolina, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
littlemouse1, 1.IVF
Angely4you, PFC, FET (nakon 1xIVF) - GEMINI

*PROSINAC 2014. (4)*
Twinolina, Petrova, IVF, trudilica za treću bebu - GEMINI
vita22, spontana trudnoća
malena19, VV, FET, trudilica za drugu bebu
geta, IVF, Belgija trudilica za drugu bebu

*SIJEČANJ 2015. (3)*
MallaPlava, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
vojvodjanka, FET, Norveška (nakon 1xIVF)
micamaca30, poliklinika IVF

*VELJAČA 2015. (4)*
dunja12, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon1xIVF) - GEMINI
PinaColada, IVF
manola, IVF
Muma, spontana trudnoća

*OŽUJAK 2015. (3)*
zelimo_bebu, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
eryngium, KBC Ri, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
kudri, spontana trudnoća

*TRAVANJ 2015. (5)*
žužy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 3xFET)
Bananka, IVF
mona22, VV, IVF (nakon3xIVF, 2xFET, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu);
Icsi, Cito, 1. IVF/ICSI
circus, Maribor, FET (nakon?)

*SVIBANJ 2015. (5)*
Njuskalica, Poliklinika Škvorc, IVF
tinica8 , IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Medeja, IVF
plavo oko, IVF (nakon 7xIVF)
Frćka, FET, (nakon 4XAIH, 6xIVF)

*LIPANJ 2015. (9)*
darmar, MB, IVF (nakon 6xklomifen, 5xIVF, 1xFET)
maris1980, ICSI
ljube555, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Leelooluna, IVF
sisak, IVF
orange80, IVF
orhideja, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
zdravka82, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 2xFET)
perlica55, IVF

*SRPANJ 2015. (1)*
strijelac, VV, ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu ( nakon 3 x ICSI stimulirani i 1 x ICSI klomifen)

*KOLOVOZ 2015. (2)*
Mury, spontana trudnoća
LadyB,

*RUJAN 2015. (2)*
zelimo_bebu, VV, FET (nakon 4xICSI)
Lunale,

*LISTOPAD 2015. (5)*
Lagunas,
Zima77,
vojvodjanka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET);
Tigo
Leon@, IVF

*STUDENI  2015. (8)*
norma jeane, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
laura33, IVF, (nakon 3xIVF)
kiki30, FET, (nakon 14x IVF)
id20, IVF
mery87, IVF
tina1993, VV, IVF, (nakon 1xAIH)
Marinab1304, IVF,(nakon 4XAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF)
mikipika32, PRFC Prag, FET, (nakon 5xIVF, 1xFET)

*PPROSINAC 2015. (6)*
mila2, IVF
gipsy, IVF, CITO, (nakon 5xIVF)
antonija15, FET, (nakon 4xIVF)
vucica
Bond, FET, Vinogradska, (nakon 6xIVF)
MmEeGgIi

*PSIJEČANJ 2016. (5)*
Grickavjestica, FET, Goldenes Kreuz Beč, (nakon 1xIVF)
tweety55, AIH, VV, (nakon 1xAIH)
Zenii
Fuksija, ICSI, klinika Podobnik
Kristinica, IVF


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Bubicazubica
zongooni
mala11111
dalmatinka1983 08.03.
GdjaZ

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~


 ON-GO!  01.2015/02.2016 ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
mala11111
Mati10
GdjaZ
bubicazubica
zongoloni
Jolica30
dalmatinka1983



Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507, Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, antony34 , arlena, artisan, baby14, Bananka, barkica, Bea, bebushkica, bernica, beti79, BigBlue, biska, BlueI, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubicazubica, Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet, Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, dalmatinka1983, Darkica, daxy, dazler, dea84, Deamar, dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, dunja12, edina, ELA28, Elena 85, emiro, Enrika, florjan, Frćka, fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo, giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me, ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena, ivka, jadro, JelTom, Joss, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kik@, kiki30, kikolina, kitty, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija, kokos, koraljka, kriistiina, krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, lemmingsica, Leva, Lexus, libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79, luna2, ljube, ljubi, maca2, Maybe baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28, malenna88, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marias, marinab1304, marincezg, Marlen, Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01, Medeja, meki, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, miuta821, mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, mura, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva anka, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, ninanina35, nina32, nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak, PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko, prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy, ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara38, sara69, serenity1, sissy75, skandy, Skura, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna 1506, Strašna, sushi, s_iva, *sunisshining*, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot, theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005, tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica, vatra86, vedre, venera82, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda, zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zadnjivoz, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28, Želim bebu, 1 zelja,

----------


## kristinica

Peppa, bubicezubice, držim fige za super betu  :fige:

----------


## Ives000

> Beta 613,40 , u intervalu za 4-7 tjedna trudnoće... jel to ok? jesu mogući dvojčeki? joj,sretna sam a opet se sekiram za iduću betu


To je odlična beta..ma šta beta..beturina  :Zaljubljen:  !!! ČESTITAM!!!  :Very Happy: 
 :fige:  da se nastavi pravilno duplati  :Love:

----------


## PeppaPig

Hvala Kristinica!  :Kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

Čestitam draga!!!!!!!
Super beta!!



> Beta 613,40 , u intervalu za 4-7 tjedna trudnoće... jel to ok? jesu mogući dvojčeki? joj,sretna sam a opet se sekiram za iduću betu

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: Hvala ti!!!
...jučer sam se svakom tko mi je to zaželio rasplakala ko malo dijete pa su me u čudu gledali :Smile: 



> Bubicazubica sretan ti rockas i da dobijes najljepsi poklon za rockas a to je pozitivna beta

----------


## zongoloni

Ja se nazalost selim iz cekalica u tuznice  :Sad: 

Za nas je ova prica za sada gotova, a kada skupimo snage, zdravlja i sredstava selimo se na Češku temu, mozda nam se tamo osmjehne sreca. Svima ostalima zelim uspjeh sto prije!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Taps: ...grlim jako!



> Ja se nazalost selim iz cekalica u tuznice 
> 
> Za nas je ova prica za sada gotova, a kada skupimo snage, zdravlja i sredstava selimo se na Češku temu, mozda nam se tamo osmjehne sreca. Svima ostalima zelim uspjeh sto prije!

----------


## Bond

Evo da se i ja javim, mozete me izbrisat sa liste trudnica iz 12/2015 jer je bila biokemijska trudnoca. Nisam imala snage pisat ali vas pratim stalno. 
Eto sad opet mirujem, danas mi je 7dnt,bile su mi vracene 2 odmrznute blastice. I danas idem na wc i na papiru malo smeđe i probadao me trbuh ko da cu svaki cas procurit. Odmah sam si popila normabelcek za smirenje  :Wink:  kaj vi mislite da li je to dobro ili lose?? Stvarno sam u komi jer mislim da opet nece uspjet  :Sad:

----------


## evella

> Ja se nazalost selim iz cekalica u tuznice 
> 
> Za nas je ova prica za sada gotova, a kada skupimo snage, zdravlja i sredstava selimo se na Češku temu, mozda nam se tamo osmjehne sreca. Svima ostalima zelim uspjeh sto prije!


Zongoloni  :Sad:  .. Stvarno mi je zao..Ali Ceska ce biti pun pogodak! ..Stvarno vjerujem da hoce! 
Drzi se draga..  :Love:

----------


## Zenii

*Zongoloni* žao mi je... :Love: 

*Kristinica* jesi ponavljala betu?

----------


## sara79

*kristinica* cestitam  :Smile:  
*bubica* cekamo tvoju betu  :Kiss:  
*Zenii* jesi ti svoju ponavljala???

----------


## sara79

*Bond* sutra vec mozes test napraviti.
A za normabel kontaktiraj svog dr.

----------


## Zenii

> *kristinica* cestitam  
> *bubica* cekamo tvoju betu  
> *Zenii* jesi ti svoju ponavljala???


Sara, ponavaljala sam, ali treći dan, bila je 433 (1. put je bil 101)
Sutra sam točno 7+0, u ponedjeljak prvi uzv

----------


## Zenii

Bubica :fige:

----------


## PeppaPig

Dobro si napravila kad si popila Normabel,meni ih je doktor isto preporučio po potrebi. Meni je danas 10 dnt,u subotu je big day. I mene danas dole nekako počelo probadati,kod dizanja al u mirovanju ne. I to više sa desne strane. :/

----------


## kristinica

Nisam se mogla sinoć javiti,zeza me tablet..
Jutros vadila krv, čekam rezultate ..

----------


## PeppaPig

Kristinica,držim fige!  :Wink:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure punkcija obavljena, od 5 folikula dobili smo 2 stanice, sutra cemo znati jesu se oplodile.

----------


## sara79

> Sara, ponavaljala sam, ali treći dan, bila je 433 (1. put je bil 101)
> Sutra sam točno 7+0, u ponedjeljak prvi uzv


Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Cure punkcija obavljena, od 5 folikula dobili smo 2 stanice, sutra cemo znati jesu se oplodile.


Jolica vibram da se obe oplode ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kristinica

beta na 14dnt je 1211 ! na 12dnt je bila 613, jel to ok?

----------


## PeppaPig

Odlično! Bitno da se dupla.. Supeeer! Čestitam!

----------


## Zenii

Kristinica, super beta, cestitam!!!

----------


## Inesz

> beta na 14dnt je 1211 ! na 12dnt je bila 613, jel to ok?


Super je beta. ~~~~~
Imala si transfer 2 blastociste?  Možda su implantirana 2 embrija. Kristinica,  koliko imaš godina?

----------


## kristinica

Imam 38 god. u braku 5 god.nikad bila trudna,ovo mi je prvi put u životu.. htjela sam 2 blastociste,volila bih blizance.. jel beta premala za dvojčeke? 
hvala vam na čestitkama  :grouphug:

----------


## nirvana

Kristinica beta je prava skolska! Sve je moguce morat ces se strpiti do prvog uzv ali to su vec slatke brige

----------


## kristinica

Nirvana  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

Kristinica dobra je to beta...samo hrabro naprijed  :Smile:  

Ja osobno mislim da nije viseplodna trudnoca al s betom nikad nemozes znati dok se nenapravi prvi uz.
Jedan primjer...moja frendica. Vratili joj 2 trodnevna embrija i beta na 16 dnt je bila 3950....rezultat jedna beba djevojcica  :Smile:

----------


## Bond

Kristinica cestitam na super beti! 
Danas mi je 8dnt i ujutro opet smede na papiru i sad poslje nista,al imam pritisak ko da cu svaki cas dobit m. Malo me i grudi zatezu i imam valunge takve da se oznojim ko da sam se tusirala,i wc svaki pol sata,cak mi i urin ima neki jaki miris. Radila sam i test al ne sa jutarnjim i negativan. Sutra cu ujutro opet radit al sa prvim jutarnjim. A betu vadim tek u ponedjeljak. Nervozna sam kaj ce bit iz ovog!?

----------


## Inesz

Jasno,  ne može se po visini bete procjenjivati,  i mada Kristinice ima 38 godina, ipak su to bile 2 blastociste.
Sretno!

----------


## kristinica

Hvala vam curke, nema druge nego strpiti se još 2 tjedna pa ću znati više .... velika pusa svima i da se svima ostvari najveća zelja  :mama:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Danas mi je 7dnt , 2 blastocite  vraćene. .i upravo sam počela kvariti. Jel mogu sutra 8dnt radit Betu da sam sigurna i da mogu prestati koristiti propisane tablete??

----------


## Jolica30

Cure ja sam za terapiju dobila folacin, duphaston i andol. Vidim da svi vecinom dobivate utrogestan, dali je ovo moje ok ili?

----------


## dalmatinka1983

E to sam ti i ja sad koristila.

----------


## Bond

Dalmatinka1983, ja sam samo 1dan razlike od tebe,meni je sutra 9dnt i idem vadit betu jer me jako grci u trbuhu i prvo mi je bio smeđi iscjedak a sad vec i rozi. Odi vadit betu pa ces vidjet,glavno da nebude 0. 
Jolica30,imam istu terapiju ko i ti.sve ti je to isto,ako ti je dr tako dao vjeruj mu. Barem ja tako mislim  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Aha a bitno da je to ok, vidim da većina cura dobiva utriće za pomoć u trudnoći a znam da duphastone uvijek koristim kada ne dobijem menzes da izazovem ciklus pa sam se zabrinula.

----------


## PeppaPig

Jolica; ja uz to isto imam još i Utrogestan jer moji vjeruju da je bitna visoka doza progesterona na početku. U ovom slučaju Duphaston koristimo kao progesteron.

Dalmatinka; ja na tvom mjestu,bez obzira na krvarenje,nebi prestala sa terapijom dok nebi imala nalaz bete.

Bond; držim fige!

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala svima, malo sam se uspanicarila kada sam dosla kuci i vidjela duphaston a tamo sam jos bila osamucena od svega i nisam pitala.

----------


## Jolica30

Curke moje drage, imamo jednu mrvu koja se pravilno dijeli. Sutra u 9:15 je transfer...ajmeee srce ce mi puknut  :Smile:

----------


## kristinica

Jolica, držimo fige  :fige:

----------


## mala11111

Samo da javim neg beta

----------


## Bond

Eto i ja javljam negativna beta na 9dnt.

----------


## bessoi

pitanje 12 dnt transfer 4 dan 2 morule beta 32. misljenje... je li preniska

----------


## dalmatinka1983

I moja beta negativna 8dnt. Više sreće će valjda biti u 9 postupku  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Joj cure zao mi je zbog svih...kod mene tek slijedi cekanje...daj boze da se moja mrva izbori.

----------


## gipsy

tanatana - možeš I mene skinuti sa liste trudnica 12/2015, ja sam bila prijavila kiretažu 23.02.2016., sad sam čekalica za FET 5.-6. mjesec

Svima curama sa negativnim betama veliki  :Love: 

Zenii, Kristinica velike čestitke, Kristinice mogu mislit kako se osjećaš jer je i meni bila u prosincu prva trudnoća, neopisiv osjećaj i strah u jednom, čekanje druge bete, pa UZV, al sve je to pozitivno iščekivanje, cure samo se opustite I uživajte u svakom danu koji vam trudnoća donosi

Bond draga jako mi je žao za tvoju biokemijsku i za negativnu betu poslije FET-a.

Bubicazubica hvala na podršci, vidim da si ti isto prošla dvije kiretaže i da isto imaš trombofiliju kao i ja. Želim ti sretan rođendan sa zakašnjenjem i nadam se dobrim vijestima uskoro od tebe.
Ja sam danas bila na kontroli, 10 dana iza kiretaže i sve je u redu. Krajem petog, početak šestog idemo po smrzliće.

----------


## bessoi

12 dnt. Beta 32. Transfer 4 dan 2 morule. Cure sto mislite?

----------


## kristinica

Gipsy, žao mi je zbog tvoje mrvice  :Sad:  
Drage, žaloste me negativne bete, nadam se da ce idući postupak biti dobitni za sve  :fige:   Ja sva neka shebana,nisam sretna nego se sekiram. Sad i za posao, moj ginic me šalje odmah na bolovanje, ne znam kako ce to primiti na poslu.. Rastuzilo bi me da mi zamjere neki od njih  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nirvana

baš se zaredale loše vijesti...bit će bolje cure, mora biti... :grouphug:  Kristinica nemoj si to raditi, nije tvoj problem kako će to netko primiti, naravno da ćeš biti tužna ako ti netko zamjeri ali nitko nije bitniji u ovom trenu od vaše bebe ili beba! Samo ti uživaj bez grižnje savjesti i budi  :Cool:

----------


## Anci272

> Ja sva neka shebana,nisam sretna nego se sekiram. Sad i za posao, moj ginic me šalje odmah na bolovanje, ne znam kako ce to primiti na poslu.. Rastuzilo bi me da mi zamjere neki od njih


Kristinica, čestitam na lijepoj beti. Meni je moj socijalni ginekolog isto napravio frku kad sam ostala trudna i cijelu trudnoću me je tjerao na čuvanje trudnoće, ali ja sam se super osjećala pa nisam htjela. Tako da sve ovisi kako se ti osjećaš. Ako krvariš ili imaš bilo kakve bolove, ili ako ti je radno mjesto stresno ili fizički naporno bolje ti je da odeš na čuvanje trudnoće nego da riskiraš bebicu.

----------


## bessoi

12dan beta 32 transfer 4 dan 2 morule... sto mislite cure? Ponavljam naravno sutra...

----------


## kristinica

Anci, nikad u životu nisam bila na bolovanju, i stvarno me iznenadio. I uplašio, da nisam više mlada rosa i da mi je to najvjerovatnije jedina prilika  i da ne smijem to riskirati.. ako ga ne poslušam, a nesta se desi ne bi si nikad oprostila..

----------


## Zenii

Cure žao mi je zbog negativnih beta i izgubljenih trudnoća.. :grouphug: 

Kristinica, sretno na pregledu za dva tjedna i nek te dočeka  :Heart: junačko.

----------


## PeppaPig

12 dnt imamo + i betu 197!  :Smile:

----------


## *sunisshining*

PeppaPig cestitam! 
I mi odbrojavamo again. Prijavljujem 7dnt 2 blastice... Full stim u CITA nakon 4xAIH i 1xIVF i 1xFET u KBC Split.
Svima zelim puno srece u njihovim ciljevima ❤️

----------


## bessoi

12 dan beta 32.. transfer bio 4 dan. cure sto mislite? ponavljamo u ponedeljak i drzimo fige

----------


## Anci272

> Anci, nikad u životu nisam bila na bolovanju, i stvarno me iznenadio. I uplašio, da nisam više mlada rosa i da mi je to najvjerovatnije jedina prilika  i da ne smijem to riskirati.. ako ga ne poslušam, a nesta se desi ne bi si nikad oprostila..


Kristinice, i ja sam bila starija trudnica... zatrudnila sa 39, rodila sa 40g. Ali dobro sam se osjećala pa mi je bilo bezveze da idem na čuvanje trudnoće + radim u privatnoj firmi i imam kredit za stan, a naknada za očuvanje trudnoće bi mi bila puno manja od plaće. Ali sam si rekla ako osjetim bilo kakve probleme otići ću na čuvanje trudnoće bez obzira na posao i na kraju je sve bilo ok, radila sam do porodiljnog. I da, cijelo vrijeme sam nastojala biti totalno opuštena, nisam dozvolila da me bilo što uzruja, i otvoreno sam rekla šefici da ne želim raditi na stresnim projektima koji bi zahtjevali brdo prekovremenih. 
Inače, i ja sam u 15 godina staža bila samo 3 dana na bolovanju, kada sam slomila ruku. I tih 3 dana me šefica stalno zvala kada ću se vratiti na posao jer je gužva s poslom. :Undecided: 

Ali ti najbolje znaš kako se osjećaš, i ako ti nije nikakva frka na poslu i ako si možeš priuštiti, bolje odi na čuvanje trudnoće i uživaj laganini do poroda. :Wink:

----------


## Anci272

> 12 dan beta 32.. transfer bio 4 dan. cure sto mislite? ponavljamo u ponedeljak i drzimo fige


Bessoi, čini mi se da je beta malo preniska za 12 dan... mogla bi biti biokemijska, ali pričekaj vađenje druge bete da vidiš da li se dupla. Bilo je par slučajeva kada su cure imale niske bete jer je bila kasnija implantacija.
Držim fige.

----------


## nirvana

> 12 dnt imamo + i betu 197!


čestitam, lijepa beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure neznam gdje bih ovo pitala pa cu ovdje, s obzirom da jucer nije obavljen transfer, obzirom na sve sto sam jucer prosla nemam se snage vratiti u moju bolnicu, embrij je ostavljen do 5- og dana i ako opstane dat cu ga smrznut jer se psihicki moram oporavit nakon svega, postoji li mogucnost prebacivanja u drugu bolnicu tog smrznutog zametka i da tamo odradim transfer ili mora biti bas u klinici u kojoj je zamrznut?

----------


## Inesz

Jolica, 
žao mi je radi događanja u tvojoj klinici koji su te tako ožalostili i uzrujali. 
~~~~ da embrij dođe do 5. dana i za zamrzavanje. 

Ako postoje opravdani razlozi za prijenos zamznutog zametaka u drugu kliniku,  možete uputiti zahtjev Nacionalnom povjerenstvu za mpo.

----------


## Romeo85

Jolica, zasto nije doslo do transfera?
Cestitke curama s pozitivnom betom. Ja svaki dan cekam m i krecem u postupak.

----------


## Jolica30

Do transfera nije doslo jer je dr rekao da nemoze dohvatiti ulaz u maternicu i rasiriti ga, nakon sto je pokusavao vise puta, ubacivao neke kuglice da ga dohvati, raskrvario me, zaglavila mu se na kraju i kljesta u meni ja vise nisam mogla podnijet jer me uzasno boljelo i transfer nije napravljen.

----------


## Romeo85

Ajmeeee, pa ja ne vjerujem...pa sta se i to moze desiti u postupku...stvarno sam u soku...zao mi je stvarno  :Sad:  ....drzi se, zelim ti brzi oporavak i srecu u iducem postupku...a i ja bi se na tvom mjestu maknula iz te klinike, jos ne mogu vjerovati  :Undecided:

----------


## Anci272

Jolica, ni ja ne mogu vjerovati da se to može dogoditi. Prvi put čujem za tako nešto  :Shock:  ... A o kojoj je klinici riječ, ako se smije znati? Jel to neki mladi neiskusni doktor?
Transfer je obično najbezbolniji dio postupka. 
Zbilja mi je žao što si to morala proći.  :Love:

----------


## sara79

*Anci272* nije to bas tako kak ti mislis. Nekim zenama je vrlo tesko napraviti transfer zbog polozaja maternice i ulaza kroz cerviks. Nije Jolica prvi slucaj i nemora biti mlad i neiskusan dr.

*Jolica* za mrvicu za peti dan i za transfer ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Anci272

Sara, palo mi je i to na pamet da je možda zbog položaja maternice, ali nisam do sada nikada čula da se nekoj curi to desilo.

----------


## PeppaPig

Hvala na čestitkama! Sutra nas čeka kontrolna beta.  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Anci,
Nazalos al ima i nedaj boze nikome. Onda moraju kljesta koristiti.
Nekome prodje glatko, nekome malo teze pa malo zagrebe pa bude par kapljica krvi.

----------


## Emilly35

Pozdrav cure! Redovno sam vas pratila ali eto prvi put da i ja pisem... I ja sam trenutno jedna od cekalica bete koja je 11.03. Imala sam Et 29.02.(dvije blastociste)... Prvi Icsi je bio neuspjesan,onda Fet sa betom 27,takodje neuspjesan i evo jos jedan pokusaj... Nakon prvog razocarenja-htjela sam odustati,ne znam zasto sam mislila da je sve tako jednostavno... Onda sam pocela da pratim ovaj forum,plakala sam s vama ali se i smijala vasim duhovitim izjavama... Vi ste mi dale snagu za dalje i zato hvala vam sto postojite... Svima vama zelim svu srecu svijeta i da sve mi docekamo ostvarenje naseg najljepseg sna...

----------


## Emilly35

Pozdrav cure! Redovno sam vas pratila ali eto prvi put da i ja pisem... I ja sam trenutno jedna od cekalica bete koja je 11.03. Imala sam Et 29.02.(dvije blastociste)... Prvi Icsi je bio neuspjesan,onda Fet sa betom 27,takodje neuspjesan i evo jos jedan pokusaj... Nakon prvog razocarenja-htjela sam odustati,ne znam zasto sam mislila da je sve tako jednostavno... Onda sam pocela da pratim ovaj forum,plakala sam s vama ali se i smijala vasim duhovitim izjavama... Vi ste mi dale snagu za dalje i zato hvala vam sto postojite... Svima vama zelim svu srecu svijeta i da sve mi docekamo ostvarenje naseg najljepseg sna...

----------


## Jolica30

Tako je sara upravo zbog tih razlog nije mogao napraviti transfer, onda su mu se klijesta zaglavila pa ih je cupao iz mene...uglavnom ono sto bi trebao biti nakon svega u mpo secer na kraju meni je bio pakao.

----------


## *sunisshining*

Jolica30 drzi se! Ovo je tezak put do nase srece pa nemoj da te obeshrabi.
Meni je dr. Poljak reka da je transfer najbitniji dio postupka tako da bolje da nije doslo do njega nakon svega sta si prosla. Drzim fige za mrvu!

----------


## kristinica

Jolica, razumijem te..i ja sam imala otežan transfer, probao je 2 puta proći kateterom ali nije uspio zbog cerviksa i zavaljene maternice, onda je s hvataljkama (vi kažete klijesta) pomaknuo cerviks , sve sam zvijezde prebrojila, ali je kateter prošao,.. nisam ni znala da imam takvu maternicu.. i evo ipak je uspješno bilo..

----------


## micamaca30

Pozz svima.
Za drugu mrvicu kada smo isli u postupak kod transfera je moj mpo dr. Koristio kljesta radi anatomije cervixa.Isto je bilo neugodno i bolno.Dr odustao i dosla sam 5 dan dr je stavljao neke stapice koji su se napuhnuli i rasirili cervix sve proslo uredu bez bolova.Svu srecu ti zelim

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala cure, da dr je rekao da zbog mog položaja maternice nemože dohvatiti ulaz i bilo je koma, sve bi ja predurala za svoju mrvu da nije pokušavao tri puta sa raznim kliještima, onda taj treći put su mu se i zaštekala pa ih je čupao iz mene...zašto kad je vidio prvi put da nemože dohvatiti nije stao i rekao odmah da moramo pod anestezijom kao što je sada napisao u otpusnom pismu nego me mučio tamo na stolu?? A ja bi sve predurala za svoju mrvu i samo sam čekala kad će ju napokon vratit dok je on histerizirao jer je uz sve bila i gužva i morao je na odjel...

----------


## RockOn

> Hvala cure, da dr je rekao da zbog mog položaja maternice nemože dohvatiti ulaz i bilo je koma, sve bi ja predurala za svoju mrvu da nije pokušavao tri puta sa raznim kliještima, onda taj treći put su mu se i zaštekala pa ih je čupao iz mene...zašto kad je vidio prvi put da nemože dohvatiti nije stao i rekao odmah da moramo pod anestezijom kao što je sada napisao u otpusnom pismu nego me mučio tamo na stolu?? A ja bi sve predurala za svoju mrvu i samo sam čekala kad će ju napokon vratit dok je on histerizirao jer je uz sve bila i gužva i morao je na odjel...


To što ti se dogodilo, a čula sam i par detalja je užasno. Prvo iskustvo s potpomognutom i ajd ti sad dalje. No ja znam da hoćeš jer si hrabra i nemoj zbog jednog doktora odustati od svoje mrve. Nikad.

----------


## Anci272

> Pozz svima.
> Za drugu mrvicu kada smo isli u postupak kod transfera je moj mpo dr. Koristio kljesta radi anatomije cervixa.Isto je bilo neugodno i bolno.Dr odustao i dosla sam 5 dan dr je stavljao neke stapice koji su se napuhnuli i rasirili cervix sve proslo uredu bez bolova.Svu srecu ti zelim


Micamaca30, kako to da kod prethodnih transfera dr. nije koristio klješta? Jel došlo do kakve promijene nakon rođenja prvog djeteta? 
Vidim da ipak ima dosta cura sa sličnim iskustvom.

----------


## Jolica30

eto cure ja danas zvala biologa i imamo morulu..s obzirom na događaje od subote ja sam rekla da smo se odlučili smrznuti embrij ali etooo ipak se doktor potrudio i kada sam ja već digla ruke rekao da ipak dođem da čemo napraviti transfer pod anestezijom... Kada sam digla ruke od svega moja mrva je pokazala da je borac i opstala...danas joj je 4-ti dan...

----------


## micamaca30

> Micamaca30, kako to da kod prethodnih transfera dr. nije koristio klješta? Jel došlo do kakve promijene nakon rođenja prvog djeteta? 
> Vidim da ipak ima dosta cura sa sličnim iskustvom.


Da kod prvog hitnog carskog su mi nesto zeznuli.Bilo je bolno no dr nije bio nasilan ni uporan zelio je pokusati bolilo je i bilo neugodno.Peti dan stavio stapice neke i proslo sve pet

----------


## bessoi

Bravo za mrvicu

----------


## nina977

Bessoi,jesi ponovila betu?

----------


## bessoi

Cekam rezultate

----------


## nina977

Držim palčeve :fige:

----------


## nina977

> eto cure ja danas zvala biologa i imamo morulu..s obzirom na događaje od subote ja sam rekla da smo se odlučili smrznuti embrij ali etooo ipak se doktor potrudio i kada sam ja već digla ruke rekao da ipak dođem da čemo napraviti transfer pod anestezijom... Kada sam digla ruke od svega moja mrva je pokazala da je borac i opstala...danas joj je 4-ti dan...


Jolica,lijepe vijesti nakon svega  :Smile:

----------


## bessoi

Transfer 4 dan 2 morule
12 dan 32.33beta
15 dan 67.43beta
Drzimo palceve za dalje

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala nina, bessoi puno sreće,  i ja sutra idem po svoju morulu, nadam se da ću dočekati nakon svega pozitivnu betu..

----------


## nina977

> Transfer 4 dan 2 morule
> 12 dan 32.33beta
> 15 dan 67.43beta
> Drzimo palceve za dalje


Sretno dalje  :Heart:

----------


## bessoi

Sretno Jolica... ma sretno nam svima

----------


## *sunisshining*

Meni sutra 10dnt pa cu vadit betu...prvi put da nisam radila test nikako. 
Besoi i Jolica30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kristinica

Bessoi, Jolica i ostale curke  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## bessoi

> Bessoi, Jolica i ostale curke


Thx. Ti mislis jos ponavljat betu ili ultrazvuk cekas?

----------


## Anci272

> Da kod prvog hitnog carskog su mi nesto zeznuli.Bilo je bolno no dr nije bio nasilan ni uporan zelio je pokusati bolilo je i bilo neugodno.Peti dan stavio stapice neke i proslo sve pet


Ufffffff, sad me malo frka da tako i meni ne bude. Ja sam imala vaginalni porod, ali mi je malac glavat pa me fino udesio na izlasku... tako da su mi morali šivati i grlić maternice.

----------


## Anci272

Jolica30, bessoi, sunisshining.... sretno  :fige:

----------


## kristinica

Bessoi, radila sam 2 bete, na 12dnt je bila 613, 40 a na 14dnt  1211.. sad čekam uzv kod dr.Škvorca 16.3.  Bit ću ravno 6 tjedana od zadnje menge, bojim se da je to rano da bi se čulo srce.. ma samo da mi kaze da je sve u redu  :fige:

----------


## id20

kristinica, meni se sa 6+1 culo srce, tako da je moguce! Sretno!!

----------


## bessoi

> Bessoi, radila sam 2 bete, na 12dnt je bila 613, 40 a na 14dnt  1211.. sad čekam uzv kod dr.Škvorca 16.3.  Bit ću ravno 6 tjedana od zadnje menge, bojim se da je to rano da bi se čulo srce.. ma samo da mi kaze da je sve u redu


Drzim fige to je krasna beta i vjerujem da je sve u redu. Mene je moj doktor jucer zvao da nije zadovoljan kako se duplira i da ponovim u petak...ali da ne ocekujem puno... vjerovatno cu poc i sutra na svoju ruku jer sam nervozna. Po nekim internet tablicama vjeme dupluranja je do 72 sata a meni se 110posto povecalo u 72 sata. Cure imate li vi kakvo misljenje?

----------


## bubicazubica

Svim tužnicama veliki zagrljaj!!!!!!
Čekalicama bete,pogotovo one druge dajem sve svoje najbolje vibre za što veću betu!!!!!!!
I na kraju zaboravila sam-hvala vam svima na podršci,vibrama ...najbolje ste :Heart:

----------


## *sunisshining*

Moja beta je napokon veca od 1,2 i iznosi 141,2 na 10dnt!

Ne mogu virovat da se ovo meni dogada.
Sretan vam Dan Žena!

----------


## bessoi

Super... cestitam

----------


## *sunisshining*

Jel moze inekcija choragona koju sam primila prije 5 dana utjecat na ovu moju brojku? 
Sad sam se malo zbunila.

----------


## kristinica

Sunisshining, poslije transfera nisam dobila inekciju pa ne znam..ali beta mi zvuči dobro za 10dnt.. vaditi ćeš i drugu na 12dnt? Javi doktoru pa vidi šta ce reći..

----------


## *sunisshining*

Kristinice zelim ti sricu na uzv!
Ponovit cemo za 2 dana i to je to.
Mislim da je dobro za sada.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure prijavljujem transfer jedne blastice. Sve je super proslo, zahvaljujem svima na podrsci a najvise ivf timu iz vinogradske. Sad sljedi 12 dana cekanja.

----------


## nina977

Jolica ,super...Želim ti lijepu betu za 2 tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> Moja beta je napokon veca od 1,2 i iznosi 141,2 na 10dnt!
> 
> Ne mogu virovat da se ovo meni dogada.
> Sretan vam Dan Žena!


Super beta,čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

> Moja beta je napokon veca od 1,2 i iznosi 141,2 na 10dnt!
> 
> Ne mogu virovat da se ovo meni dogada.
> Sretan vam Dan Žena!


 Super, odlična beta!!

----------


## PeppaPig

Čestitke curama na betama, Jolici strpljenja i dobrih živaca. Meni jučer kontrolna beta 488, u ponedjeljak prvi ultrazvuk.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure drage zelim nam svima puno puno srece..

----------


## LemonK

Evo pridružujem se i ja čekalicama....u petak imala prvi AIH, sad čekamo 18.3. i nadam se plusić  :Smile:  Svima koje čekaju želim puno sreće i strpljenja!!!!! Čestitam curkama s lijepim betama, a žao mi je za sve kojima još nije uspjelo!!!!! Nadam se čim prije lijepim vijestima za sve nas!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## maalena88

Pozdrav svima. Nisam pisala nista nekoliko mjeseci al sam vas redovno pratila. Svima koje čekaju želim puno sreće i strpljenja. Čestitam curkama s lijepim betama, tuznicama veliki zagrljaj.
Pridruzujem se i ja cekalicama bio FET..test radim 21 marta. Uzimam Lutinus 3x dnevno i Progynon 3 tablete navecer. Jel ih neka od vas koristi ?

----------


## bessoi

Dobri linkovi za bete

http://haveababy.com/fertility-infor...y-test-results

http://www.wantbaby.info/calculators...43&pregnancy=1

----------


## maalena88

Jel mogu jest ananas dok cekam betu?

----------


## *sunisshining*

10 dnt 141,2
12 dnt 277,8
Sad me strah da nije vanmaternicna...kad se to moze vidit na uzv?

----------


## Inesz

zašto misliš da je VM?

ovo je uredna visina i porast bHCG-a.


cure puno sreće svima~~~~~~

----------


## *sunisshining*

Bojim se jer mi je s desne strane gdje bi trebao bit jajnik kao zadebljano, kada lezim osjetim tu nesto, s lijeve nista, doli nista...bas sam se isprepadala...neznam kad bi mogli to vidit na uzv? Najrade bi odma otisla u polikliniku...

----------


## Ginger

Porast bete ti je uredan
Na uzv se vidi kad je beta oko 1000
I tako mala trudnoca se fizicki ne osjeti

----------


## *sunisshining*

Hvala vam puno na brzim odgovorima. Nema mi druge nego cekat ponedjeljak. Osjetim ja s desne strane kao mali balun pod rukom al dobro mozda je jajnik napuhan od stimulacije i svega, ipak sam imala 17 jajnih stanica. Jos jednom vam hvala!

----------


## *sunisshining*

Uglavnom, radi se o hiperstimulaciji...zato osjecam jajnik pod rukom. Mirovanje, mjerenje struka, mokrace i sve tw lijepe stvari...al isto mi je lakse...

Svim curama puno srece u svemu sto cekaju i pokusaju ~~~~~~

I LemonK dobro nam dosla!

----------


## black_woman

evo da i ja prijavim svoju betu koja iznosi 219 na 11 dan od transfera. :D

----------


## *sunisshining*

Bravo black women! To je odlicno!

----------


## nina977

Black woman,čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## maalena88

Black woman,čestitam

----------


## maalena88

Jolica30 kako se ti osjecas? Primjecujes li neke promjene?

----------


## maalena88

Black woman,čestitam

----------


## maalena88

> Cure prijavljujem transfer jedne blastice. Sve je super proslo, zahvaljujem svima na podrsci a najvise ivf timu iz vinogradske. Sad sljedi 12 dana cekanja.


Jolica30 kako se osjecas`?

----------


## Jolica30

> Jolica30 kako se osjecas`?



jooj prva dva dana me kao nešto pikalo u maternici, imala crvenkasto-smečkasti iscjedak a danas ništa a neznam dali je moguće da je implantacija već bila ili tek bude?? ...kao da se ništa ne događa a beta tek 21.3. mislim da ću poludjeti do tada.. 
Čestitam svim curama sa pozitivnim betama.

----------


## maalena88

I ja radim test 21.3, ovdje nerade betu. Mene stalno nesto probada pa trcimm u wc a ono nista

----------


## Jolica30

Joj i sama sam takva, doduše ja stalno imam neki smeđe-crveni iscjedak jer sam imala i otežan transfer...ma joj tko će izdržat još cijeli tjedan...

----------


## maalena88

Bice sve ok, a taj iscjedak moze da bude upravo zbog toga. Ja pokusavam da nemislim puno o svemu, al jako tesko i usput samo jedem. Mislim da cu za ovih 12 dana dobit 2-3kg  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

malena isto je i meni...od živaca samo trpam u sebe...ono šta sam jučer sve pojela netko bi jeo 2 dana hahaha, danas sam se pokušala sabrat jer inaće odoše kile u nebesa..

----------


## maalena88

Jolica30 hoces li radit test prije ili ces cekat betu? Kako se osjecas?     
Mene desni jajnik boli i hladno mi je, nadam se da to nije znak da vjestica dolazi 23 -inace nekoliko dana prije nego sto dodje bude mi hladno  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

cure sretno!

*Jolica*, jesu ti 2. put radili transfer uz anesteziju?

~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jolica30

> cure sretno!
> 
> *Jolica*, jesu ti 2. put radili transfer uz anesteziju?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~



Jesu da, rekao je dr na kraju da mi je ulaz u maternicu kao sljepljen i jedva ga je raširio da vrati embrij.

----------


## black_woman

Beta raste, danas 949! :D

----------


## *sunisshining*

black-women super beta! Kad ces na uzv?

Moja danas 16 dnt 1157! Bas se pravilno dupla nema "viska" 

Moj uzv 29.03.

----------


## Zenii

Cure, odlične bete, čestitke i želim vam školske trudnoće  :grouphug:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure cestitam vam  :Smile:

----------


## black_woman

> black-women super beta! Kad ces na uzv?
> 
> Moja danas 16 dnt 1157! Bas se pravilno dupla nema "viska" 
> 
> Moj uzv 29.03.



u srijedu na 16 dan idem još vaditi betu pa ćemo vidjeti. al mi je danas dr. rekao da mozda bude idući tjedan uzv. što je nekako prerano u usporedbi sa tobom. a vjerojatno to ovisi o visini bete, ne znam.

----------


## bessoi

> Bessoi, radila sam 2 bete, na 12dnt je bila 613, 40 a na 14dnt  1211.. sad čekam uzv kod dr.Škvorca 16.3.  Bit ću ravno 6 tjedana od zadnje menge, bojim se da je to rano da bi se čulo srce.. ma samo da mi kaze da je sve u redu


Kristinica kako se osjecas. Ja cekam uzv 18og...i cesto imam laganu bol ... ne znam je li mi draze kad boli ili kad ne boli. Drzim nam fige. To je prerano za srce malo prema svemu sto sam procitala za jos dva tjedna

----------


## *sunisshining*

Bessoi drzim fige!

----------


## kristinica

Bessoi, stalno me nesta boli i probada, već sam navikla.. al sinoć sam se previše rastegla dok sam pokušavala nešto dokučiti, i tako me jaka bol presjekla s desne strane, užas.. jutros se probudim a ono krvavo-smeđi iscjedak, tako sam uplašena, sutra popodne mi je pregled.. :fige:

----------


## bessoi

> Bessoi, stalno me nesta boli i probada, već sam navikla.. al sinoć sam se previše rastegla dok sam pokušavala nešto dokučiti, i tako me jaka bol presjekla s desne strane, užas.. jutros se probudim a ono krvavo-smeđi iscjedak, tako sam uplašena, sutra popodne mi je pregled..


To je uobicajno.. ne brini...a jajnici jos bole jer su stimulurani i treba im vremena. ne moze nista drugo jace zaboliti...osim sto se i maternica lagano namjesta. Javi se sutra.
I ja sam skroz uplasena a nisam uopce takva osoba uvjek sam pozitivna ali ovo je bas tesko. MM je totalno pozitivan i to pomaze
.. :fige:

----------


## gipsy

Jolica30 baš mi je žao za tvoje ružno iskustvo sa transferom, želim ti veliku betu za 2 tjedna.

Kristinice nemoj se brinuti, ja sam isto imala smeđkasti iscjedak prije prvog UZV-a pa je sve bilo ok, držim ti fige draga. I isto bi mi se znalo dogoditi da se ujutro rastegnem u krevetu kad se probudim i strašno bi me zabolilo da bi se cila zgrčila, ali ta bol su bili još uvijek jako veliki jajnici.

Sunisshining i black_woman čestitam na lijepim beticama, bravo curke, a tebi bubicazubica jedan veliki hug, za tebe sam se nekako najviše nadala, baš mi je žao, samo glavu gore draga i nemoj odustati

----------


## gipsy

Kristinice ja sam radila prvi UZV 6+1 i već se je bilo čulo srce tako da mislim da bi i ti sa dan manje od mene već mogla čuti

----------


## kristinica

Gipsy, Bessoi, hvala , samo da mi kaze da je sve u redu :scared:

----------


## bubicazubica

Čestitke od srca sretnicama s velikim betama i dobrim prvim pregledima!!!!!!!!
Neću vas poimenice nabrajati jer sigurno bi neke od vas zaboravila jer ima vas-super!!!neka tako i ostane!!!!!!!
Tužnicama jedan veliki zagrljaj s iskrenom nadom i željom da nećete odustati nego krenuti u nove pobjede!!!
Gipsy-hvala ti,nema odustajanja,samo mali predah i okretanje drugim aktivnostima,a ne da mi mpo bude središte mog života 24h dnevno(ma koliko bi ja možda drugačije htjela,jer kad sam u tome onda imam osjećaj da nešto radim,da sam posvećena tome...tad sam bila sretna jer -nešto se događa)...Treba malo skrenuti misli,opustiti se,posvetiti sebi!
Tebi također želim nakon što se oporaviš,psihički i fizički s novom snagom i hrabrosti krenuti dalje!!!Jer znam da hoćeš!!!

----------


## Zenii

> Gipsy, Bessoi, hvala , samo da mi kaze da je sve u redu


Kristinica držim  :fige:  na najjače!!

----------


## nirvana

Kristinica, cekamo nove vijesti!

Poslano sa mog GT-I9505 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kristinica

Evo me, imamo dvojčeke! I čuli smo dva srčeka  :Zaljubljen: 
Doktor kaze da je sve u redu i da dalje mirujem.. još ne mogu vjerovati  :No-no:

----------


## bessoi

> Evo me, imamo dvojčeke! I čuli smo dva srčeka 
> Doktor kaze da je sve u redu i da dalje mirujem.. još ne mogu vjerovati


Cestitamo ... izvrsno

----------


## nirvana

Ajme, prekrasno! Bas kako ste zeljeli! Uzivajte i dalje!

Poslano sa mog GT-I9505 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kristinica

Hvala vam drage moje, i držim fige svim cekalicama bete !!

----------


## Jolica30

Ajme čestitam kristinica.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## black_woman

> Evo me, imamo dvojčeke! I čuli smo dva srčeka 
> Doktor kaze da je sve u redu i da dalje mirujem.. još ne mogu vjerovati


suuuper! čestitam od srca! :D

----------


## bessoi

Obavili UZV. Vidljiva jedna gestacijska manja za 3 dana nego ocekivano. Mozda je jednostavno kasnija implantacija pa je i prva beta bila niza. Ponavljamo UZV za koji dan i vjerujemo da ce ljepo narasti. Drzite nam fige i ako netko je imao slicnu situaciju bilo bi nam drago cut nesto o raslozima kasnije implantacije i vasem iskustvu

----------


## cvijetic555

> Evo me, imamo dvojčeke! I čuli smo dva srčeka 
> Doktor kaze da je sve u redu i da dalje mirujem.. još ne mogu vjerovati


  Cestitam!!!!! To je predivno, bas sam sretna zbog tebe. Veseli me svacij uspjeh! Sretno svim cekalicama i trudilicama!

----------


## Zenii

Kristinica, bravo, prekrasne vijesti. Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu!!

----------


## Zenii

Bessoi, sretno i drzim palceve da je bila kasnija implantacija..

----------


## nina977

> Evo me, imamo dvojčeke! I čuli smo dva srčeka 
> Doktor kaze da je sve u redu i da dalje mirujem.. još ne mogu vjerovati


Bravo kristinica,čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## nina977

> Obavili UZV. Vidljiva jedna gestacijska manja za 3 dana nego ocekivano. Mozda je jednostavno kasnija implantacija pa je i prva beta bila niza. Ponavljamo UZV za koji dan i vjerujemo da ce ljepo narasti. Drzite nam fige i ako netko je imao slicnu situaciju bilo bi nam drago cut nesto o raslozima kasnije implantacije i vasem iskustvu


Držimo fige za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

Kristinica-super!!!!!!!!
Čestitam za dvojčeke!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LemonK

Kristinica čestitam, predivne vijesti!!!! 
Moj AIH nije uspio, sad jedan mjesec pauza i onda krećemo na ivf.... sretno svima!!!

----------


## kristinica

Hvala vam  :grouphug:  Bessoi, držim fige za idući uzv  :fige:

----------


## maalena88

kristinica cestitam, predivne vijesti da do kraja bude skolski

----------


## maalena88

SAMO sa prijavim da sam radila test 21.3 i da je pozitivan, ultrazvuk imam 14.4  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Nije me bas cesto ovdje, vidjela sam da imamo opet listu..  :Very Happy:  
E pa biljezim se u cekalice.. Transfer bio 26.3., 4- stanicnog embrija,2. Dan.  nisam jos datum odredila ni za test ni za betu..  :Smile:  
Vidim da ima dosta pozitivnih testica pa bi rado ubacila u taj klub..  :Wink:  
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sta treba

Jos bi pitala kad bi mogla napraviti test, da li ima neka iskustva s 4- st.embrijem a da ima pozitivan ishod? Hvalaaaaa

----------


## željkica

Vatra lipo te vidit opet tu!!! I naravno sretno!

----------


## kristinica

Maalena, čestitam! Sigurno jedva čekaš betu, držim fige  :fige:  
Jedno pitanje, koliko treba jajnicima da se vrate u normalnu veličinu? Vidim da mi je desni duplo veći, a sutra ću biti 8 tjedana trudna..

----------


## AMH

> Maalena, čestitam! Sigurno jedva čekaš betu, držim fige  
> Jedno pitanje, koliko treba jajnicima da se vrate u normalnu veličinu? Vidim da mi je desni duplo veći, a sutra ću biti 8 tjedana trudna..


Meni je dr. Škvorc rekao da se vrate na normalno nakon prvog tromjesječa. Meni je sad 18 tjedana i jos uvijek su oba jajnika na 6cm i stalo probadanje osjećam. Kod trudnoće im treba duže vrijeme da se vrate u normalu.

----------


## maalena88

Hvala svima
Jucer i danas mi se pokazuje trag krvi na papiru kad se obrisem. Ultrazvuk mi je tek 14.4  i bas se brinem, jel se nekom slicno desavalo? Koristim Lutinus pa mi muz govori da je sigurno od njega a ja vise neznam sta da mislim

----------


## maalena88

Jel imao neko slicno iskustvo i daje poslje bilo sve ok

----------


## vatra86

Maalena88 cestitam na T!!
Moguce da je koja ranica od aplikatora pa  otuda krvi, jel svjeza krv ili smeđa?
Svakako malo miruj

----------


## Destiny child

Ja sam prvu trudnoću ostvarila sa 4staničnim embrijem...i presavršen je i još ne mogu vjerovati da pored mene spava. Test sam radila 8dnt i bio je negativan, a 11dnt sam imala plus.    Tako ću i ovaj put...test radim 11dnt da se ne živciram prije bez razloga. Inače transfer bio 23.3., a beta bi trebala biti 8.4.  Od simptoma i prvi put , a i ovaj put(iako ovaj put ne znam da li će nešto biti) probadanje kao da ću dobiti 5 i 6 dnt, a cice su mi tek danas postale nešto bolnije(prvi put su bile bolne od prvog dana). Prvi put sam imala i osjećaj da mi  ubrzano kuca srce i bilo mi je toplo (inače se smrzavam)....ali tko će ga znat. Prvi put sam bila blago hiperstimulirana pa moguće da je bilo i od toga.

----------


## cvijetic555

Ovako, kroz nekih 4 dana bi trebala dobiti M i danas dam bila na UZV prije postupka i evo je, cista! Dr mi je dao proveru da pijem 3X1 10 dana.( ako M dođe prije prestati s terapijom i cekati sljedeci ciklus.) Da li ima koja iskustva s tim? Koliko je realno da M ipak ne dođe jos i da ta cista nestane u tih 10 dana?

----------


## sandy0606

Cvijetic555 ja sam 3mj cekala da cista nestane. Pila sam duphaston. Doduse moja je bila velika kao saka.

----------


## cvijetic555

16.03 sam bila na UZV i nije je bilo sad je 45,8x32,1x29,4 mm. Radi se o cisti zutog tijela.

----------


## vatra86

Destiny child drago mi je cuti da je bila T od 4-stanicnog.. Nadam se da ce i meni biti poz test 11 dnt. Koji dan je sad bio et?

Cvijeric555 pa cista bi trebala otici s M, znaci nije bas realno da nestane prije..
Bas mi je zao....ali uvijek nesto iskrsne.. Nevjerovatno.. Brzo ce proci ciklus

----------


## Destiny child

Ovaj put isto vraćen 4stanični, 2 dana nakon punkcije.    Meni je danas 9dnt i imam grčeve kao da ću dobiti, cice osjetljive, neki naleti vrućine...Test ću raditi u nedjelju, tada će biti 11dnt....jedino ako prije ne dođe M

----------


## maalena88

Evo da se i ja javim. Jucer sam oko 14 sati imala obilno krvarenje i otisla u hitnu gdje sam cekala 4 sata da me doktor pregleda-skoro pa poludila. Na pregledu ustanovljeno da je mrvica jos uvjek u materici i culi se otkucaji srca. Doktor nije znao zasto sam imala toliko krvarenje. Dobila da pijem tablete za zaustavljanje krvarenja. Bili sve ok do 4 sata jutros. Opet ista stvar stim da sam se onesvjestila u wc  od bolova i ono bas rasjekla usnu. 
Od 2 do 7 sam imala bas obino krvarenje sa velikim komadaima(izvinite na detaljima). U ponedjeljak vadim betu pa ce mo vidjet jel se dupla

Jel neko imo slicnu situaciju a da je na kraju bilo sve ok, da nije doslo do spontanog?

----------


## mikipika32

Malena imala sam krvarenje u obliku velikog ugruska i na kraju iz silno mirovanje i terapije bilo je sve ok. Uglavnom lezi i ne mrdaj. Popij normabel i magnezij i lezi na bok. Drzim fige da sve bude ok i da se mali borac izbori  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vatra86

Destiny Child onda ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nase 4-stanicne

Maalena88 ima puno takvih slucaja, moguce da imas hematom koji izaziva takva krvarenja, mozda ga nije vidio jer se ispraznio dok si dosla do hitne.. Terapija je, strogo mirovanje,mozes eventualno do wc, nije preporucljivo sjediti, urogestane ili Duphanston i to je to.. Bit ce sve ok..

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo da se i ja javim. Jucer sam oko 14 sati imala obilno krvarenje i otisla u hitnu gdje sam cekala 4 sata da me doktor pregleda-skoro pa poludila. Na pregledu ustanovljeno da je mrvica jos uvjek u materici i culi se otkucaji srca. Doktor nije znao zasto sam imala toliko krvarenje. Dobila da pijem tablete za zaustavljanje krvarenja. Bili sve ok do 4 sata jutros. Opet ista stvar stim da sam se onesvjestila u wc  od bolova i ono bas rasjekla usnu. 
> Od 2 do 7 sam imala bas obino krvarenje sa velikim komadaima(izvinite na detaljima). U ponedjeljak vadim betu pa ce mo vidjet jel se dupla
> 
> Jel neko imo slicnu situaciju a da je na kraju bilo sve ok, da nije doslo do spontanog?


Ukoliko su na uzv već vidljivi plod i otkucaji, ponovno vađenje bete baš i nema puno smisla. Više bi smisla imalo ponoviti ultrazvuk da se vidi odgovara li veličina ploda tjednima trudnoće, te raste li i razvija se kako treba. 
Do tada, miruj i pij terapiju koju su ti liječnici prepisali.
Sretno!  :fige:

----------


## maalena88

Hvala vam svima na podrsci. 
Danas cu opet u hitnu krvarenje imam i danas ali manje u odnosu na jucer kad su bili komadi kao dzigerica-izvinite na detaljnom opisu. Nadam se da je mrvica jos uvjek tu

----------


## maalena88

Moja mrvica otisla na neko bolje mjesto. Nadam se da se ovako nesto nece ponovit. Sad cu malo odmorit i skupit snage za dalje. Imamo jos 4 smrzlica i vec za 2 mjeseca mozemo u novi postupak

----------


## maca papucarica

Jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Zhuta

Jako, jako mi je žao

----------


## vatra86

:'( zao mi je

----------


## Destiny child

Žao mi je maalena88 :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Cure jel ima koja jos da je cekalica bete?

----------


## nina70

Hej vatra86, uletila sam tu, van svih tokova i vidim tebe  :Smile:  Šaljem vibrice do neba  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Hvala Nina70  :Kiss:

----------


## niki78

Pozdrav svima! Dugo nisam bila na forumu pa će mi trebati malo vremena da sve pohvatam...uglavnom, mi krećemo po drugu bebu, jučer sam krenula sa pikanjem pa ćemo vidjeti...dok sve ne polovim, sretno svima koji su u postuku, čekalicma beta...  :Smile:

----------


## jelena30

evo cure da se javim imala transfer 21.03. jedan osmostanićni embrij i beta 0

----------


## lola32

:grouphug:

----------


## vatra86

Niki sretnooo ~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude odmah dobitan
Jelana grlim.. Koji postupak po redu je bio? Imas smrzlica?

Evo da jos javim da sam ja jutros napravila test i pozitivan je..  :Very Happy:  
Ukratko, ovo je bio zadnji hzzo postupak, transfer 2.dan, 4-stanicni embrij,12 dnt test pozitivan, u utorak vadim betu, inace imam jednu izgubljenu T u 21 tt iza sebe i trombofiliju pa sam nakon et odmah presla na Fragmin..

----------


## lasta

Vatra  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zhuta

Vatra, čestitam od sveg srca, neka ovaj put bude sretno do samog finiša!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Lastaaaaa tebe nisam vidjela 100 godina, sta ima kod tebe?
Hvala vam cure!!

----------


## lasta

Odbrojavam do punkcije :Grin:

----------


## niki78

Vatra86, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  Jelena30, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Destiny child

Ja se odjavljujem sa odbrojavanja danas...beta manja od 1,2.... Sada skupit snage preko ljeta i na jesen u novi postupak, a znam sigurno da će to biti kada mi ovulacija neće padati na nedjelju jer ovaj put sam štopericu dobila na 20mm i punkcija za 2 dana jer je ne rade nedjeljom...tako da ih je masa popucala i prije punkcije i od svega uspili uhvatiti 1js. 

Vatra čestitam...sretno do kraja :Love:

----------


## maca2

Vatra-čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Destiny - baš mi je žao  :Sad: ...samtram da je krajnje neodgovorno i neprofesionalno da jedna MPO klinika (posebice državna) ne radi nedjeljom! Pa zna se da je i par sati vrlo bitno za kvalitetu i stadij js, a kamoli 24 sata - strašan slučaj nebrige za pacijente! :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ooleot

ola!

ja bi se upisala ne neznam neko odbrojavanje.
brojim 7 dana ciklusa, peti postupak...

I moram priznati drzi me panika malo više ovaj puta..
Možda jer sam naučila (koliko sam mogla jer je svaki bio barem malo drugačiji) kak reagiram na klomifene,a puregone prvi puta koristim....

Uglavnom panicarim oko toga da su folikuli preveliki za ovaj dc ( 13/14 a tek sam na 7 dc ), da će stoperica koja je valjda u pon biti prekasno, pa će do valjda srijede svi folikuli pobjeci...
Štoperica na 19/20 mm nije prekasno jel tak?

Ispizdit cu prek vikenda majke mi  :facepalm:

----------


## niki78

Destiny   :Sad:

----------


## jelena30

vatra86 nemam smrzlica imala 1JS. Po ovom zakonu 2 a ukupno 6 postupak.
Pošto MM ima azoo bio na TESE na Merkuru i imamo smrznuto još 7 slamčica.
Čestitam na + na testu

----------


## vatra86

Destiny definitivno za prijavu nadleznima i ja bi trazila da poniste postupak jer je njihovom krivicom bilo los ishod.. Bas mi je zao i jako se ljutim na te neradnike nedjeljom

Ooleot... Meni su uvijek folikuli preveliki u simulaciji, vec na 6 dc znali biti 16 mm pa sam znala stopericu dobiti 7 dan.. Sad su zadnjem su bili kao tebi malo manji.. Nemoj se bojati... Neka bude sve super ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jelena ma neka bude 3. sreca..  :Smile:  

Hvala cure na cestitkama  :Kiss:

----------


## ooleot

Ma brine me vikend.
Mislim da će u pon biti prekasno za štopericu jer neka narastu 2 mm dnevno u pon su već na 20.
S obzirom koliko su brzo došli do 14 sumnjam da će sad odjednom usporiti i za 3 dana biti tek na 16.

----------


## vatra86

Ooleot ja sam sad na zadnjem dobila stop i bili su i preko 20, pa su mi sve js bile taman zrele za oplodnju. Nemoj brigati, nista sad ne mozes, ajde se lipo skuliraj i razmisljaj da ce sve bito ok...  :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

Hvala Vam cure...što je tu je...razmišljam o još jednom prirodnom klomifenskom eventualno u 5.mjesecu ako neće biti cisti, a onda najesen u stimulirani, ali negdje gdje rade punkcije pod anestezijom jer nemam snage za punkciju više jajnih stanica na živo jer mi je i ovih 3 na tom jajniku bilo strašno bolno i ne mogu se kontrolirati da se ne trznem. 

Inače, menga mi je krenula malo nakon što sam vadila betu...u subotu je iz mene izašao nekakav komad tkiva, poput opne...nadam se da je to samo čišćenje i da se ne trebam zabrinjavati...nisam to još nikada vidjela...

----------


## una99

Pozdrav mojim suborkama, čestitam curama koje su uspjele, držim  :fige:  onima kojim treba i šaljem veliki zagrljaj tužnicama.
Nisam dugo boravila na ovoj temi, te se samtram dužnom javiti da sam nakon odustajanja od postupaka ( moj dr. smatra da nisam više za postupke te da ponovo moram na operaciju što naravo sa moje strane više nije dolazilo u obzir ) ostajem u 02/2016 totalno neočekivano prirodno trudna. Priznajem da nakon višegodišnjeg boravka na raznim temama ovog foruma ja  una99 nisam prepoznala ni jedan simptom kao moguću trudnoću. Nakon višednevnih mučnina, kašnjenje menge, podrigavanja, bolnih grudi i ostalog jedva sam se prisilila popiškiti testić i skoro si priuštila infarkt.  2 testa sa 2 debela plusa, beta 2000, pa nakon par dana 18000, pa 24000 te sa 6 tt otkucaji naše bubice, suze  još idu dok mazim svoju već pomalo istknutu bušicu, sada sam 8 tjedana trudna  i napokon  sam skupila hrabrosti da to javno objavim  :grouphug:

----------


## niki78

Una99, čestitam!!  :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## una99

Hvala niki78  :Shy kiss:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ajme una cestitam od srca
uzivaj u svakom trenu i mazi busu

----------


## una99

:Shy kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Cestitke una99!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## una99

:Shy kiss:

----------


## Destiny child

Čestitke Una99!!!!  Meni su takve priče posebno drage i odmah mi zasuze oči kada vidim da je netko nakon toliko muke ostao prirodno trudan.... To samo ide u prilog mojoj teoriji da ako je suđeno bit će...  Mazi bušu i uživaj u tih 9.mjeseci....jer to je poseban osjećaj...

----------


## mare157

Ajmeeeee Una99 ovo me rasplakalo!! Divno!! Čestitam od srca!! Želim savršenu trudnoću i jednu malu savršenu bebicu!! Baš sam sretna!!

----------


## id20

Una, diiivna prica! Cestitam i uzivaj svakim danom sve vise

----------


## maalena88

una cestitam od srca

----------


## una99

Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Una prekrasno! Od srca cestitam

----------


## Argente

alo cure...evo navratila da okrenem jednu jutarnju  :pivo: za svih
una, savršeno  :Smile:  sretno do kraja

----------


## Argente

čitam unazad...vatro  :rock: pratim te i tamo i čekam update

----------


## nina70

Vatro, radujem se jaaaakooooo. Sretno do kraja <3

----------


## nina70

Una99, čestitke i sretno do kraja....sličan bio i moj scenarij samo što su od mene odustali zbog godina  :Wink:

----------


## una99

Hvala ☺

----------


## vatra86

Evo me beta 1346,5  :Very Happy:

----------


## pak

> Evo me beta 1346,5


 :Klap:  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:

----------


## eryngium

> Evo me beta 1346,5


Wuuhuu! Čestitam! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## niki78

> Evo me beta 1346,5


Cestitam!!!!!!

----------


## una99

Vatra86 čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Vatra čestitam i neka bude sve školski do kraja!!!!!

----------


## Mury

Vatra,i ovdje cestitje i sretno do kraja!!!!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Hvala moje stare i nove rode!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## nina977

Vatra,čestitam!! :Smile:

----------


## bessoi

Vatra.. Una... cestitam..i najsretnije

----------


## chiara

Evo da se i ja prijavim na ovu temu...od danas čuvam dvije mrvice jedan 7-staničnii jedan 8-stanični embrij na 3. dan...malo mi je čudno kako mogu biti neparno stanični embriji? ima ih još koje su ostavili do 5.og dana da vidimo hoćemo li imati što za zalediti...

----------


## una99

Chiara sretno

----------


## jejja

Chiara ti neparnostanicni su fragmentirani,  to znači da se embrij ne dijeli kako treba pa se zato događa da tokom dijeljenja gubi stanice pa dobijes trostanicnog, petostanicnog ili 7stanicnog.. sto je vise fragmentacija manja je sansa da ce embrij opstati.. iako se i iz takvih znalo potrefiti..

----------


## chiara

> Chiara ti neparnostanicni su fragmentirani,  to znači da se embrij ne dijeli kako treba pa se zato događa da tokom dijeljenja gubi stanice pa dobijes trostanicnog, petostanicnog ili 7stanicnog.. sto je vise fragmentacija manja je sansa da ce embrij opstati.. iako se i iz takvih znalo potrefiti..


al ne kužim zašto su ih onda ocijenili kao grade A rekli su da su odlični...zar onda to ne bi trebao biti manji razred zbog te fragmentacije...ništa mi sad nije jasno... :Sad:

----------


## jejja

Nisam nikad pratila to ocjenjivanje, iskreno ne znam jesu li ih ikad i ocjenjivali na klinici di sam ja bila.. 
Po mojoj logici 7stanicni ne moze biti jednako dobar kao i 8stanicni na 3dan, ovaj 8stanicni je bas kako treba ali kazem, to ne znaci da ovaj drugi ne moze uspjeti, samo je mrvu manja sansa eto jer je doslo do fragmentacije u nekom trenutku.
Nemoj sada razbijati glavu jer su dobre sanse da jedan od ta 2 upali  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Zar ne moze sedmostanicni embrij nastati ako se 3 stanice podijele, a cetvrta jos ne - ulovljen je bas u tom trenutku da jedna kaska?

----------


## Inesz

> Evo da se i ja prijavim na ovu temu...od danas čuvam dvije mrvice jedan 7-staničnii jedan 8-stanični embrij na 3. dan...malo mi je čudno kako mogu biti neparno stanični embriji? ima ih još koje su ostavili do 5.og dana da vidimo hoćemo li imati što za zalediti...


Chiara, ne brini. Bubekica ti je napisala. 7-stanični na 3. dan je uobičajeno u jednom trenutku. Rezultat je asihronog dijeljenja blastomera u embriju.

Jesu li ti opisali izgled embrija? Ono tipa-oblik blastomera, stupanj fragmentacije...? 
~~~~da bude blastica od ostalih. i sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Cure, sretno svima!

Možete li mi napisati koliko se sad u bolnicama čeka na stimulaciju od časa kad se imaju svi potrebni nalazi?

Hvala!

----------


## mikipika32

Prijateljica je bila prosli tjedan na 1. konzultacijama u Petrovoj. Treba napraviti samo nove nalaze hormona i na listi je za ljekove sad u 6.mj ;'(tad bi i krenuli sa stimulacijom).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

> Zar ne moze sedmostanicni embrij nastati ako se 3 stanice podijele, a cetvrta jos ne - ulovljen je bas u tom trenutku da jedna kaska?


E tog scenarija se nisam sjetila :sramise:

----------


## Ginger

Moja najstarija je 7-stanicni treci dan  :Smile:

----------


## chiara

> Moja najstarija je 7-stanicni treci dan


ovo me utješilo...hehe

jedva čekam sutra da vidim šta je sa ostalim zametcima hoce li biti što za zamrzavanje...
kad bi trebala biti otprilike implantacija ako su vraćeni 3. dan...? 6ili7 dan...

inače nemam nikakvih simptoma...osim što piškim često...

----------


## ooleot

ola curke.
Daj mi recite jel netko od vas nedavno tj. ove godine uzimao bolovanje po šifri Z31?
Imala sam malu svađu s giničkom koja tvrdi da po toj šifri se može maksimalno 4 dana. Koliko mi je i dala.
Što je baš jedan dan manje od 5 dana. Što mi i treba zbog transfera jelte peti dan.
A koliko ja znam to je šifra za bolovanje do 7 dana. Osim ak se nešto nije promijenilo u zadnje vrijeme.
S obzirom da će mi na transferu biti relativno grozni i namrgođeni doktor nisam sigurna da li će htjeti napisati preporuku mirovanje taj dan transfera.
Znam da mi ne treba mirovanje nakon transfera i nije poanta u mirovanju, ali transfer je predviđen u 12 sati što je taman lijepo u sred radnog vremena tako da baš ne mogu na 4 sata otici s posla jer *nešto*.
A dobiti bolovanje je očito postala znanstvena fantastika.

----------


## laura33

Joj...znam kako ti je...imam istih problema sa svojom socijalnom ginekologicom.
Nemaju one razumijevanja za ista...:/
Ja ti se kod nje redovito moram pozvat na zakon po kojem imam pravo na to i to, drugacije ne ide.
Tako mi je na jedvite jade dala bolovanje nakon trasfera kad sam bila u jakom hiperu.
A nakon spontanog kad sam trebala ici na kiretazu mi je rekla da je to rutinski zahvat nakon kojeg se neke zene isti dan vracaju na posao.
Srecom da sam prokrvarila spontano i da nisam ni morala ici.
A bolovanje je pisala jer sam rekla da imam pravo na njega onoliko dana koliko je tjedana trajala trudnoca.
I dobila sam 12 dana...
Ma fuj, odvratna je.
Zalosno je sto su takvi ljudi doktori...a jos je i zena....ma strasno.

Uglavnom pozovi se na zakon po kojem imas pravo na odredjeni dan bolovanja i morat ce ti dati.
A i mpo dr bi ti trebao napisati preporuku, ma pitaj ga, sta te briga, mozda napise bez nepotrebne rasprave.
A gdje si u postupku?

----------


## ooleot

Vinogradska. 
S obzirom da sam tamo vec malo duze, znam ih sve, znam im rasporede, znam tko me ocekuje koji dan. :D
Zadnji puta sam istom doktoru ponovila 5 puta jel mi može napisati mirovanje jer *ispricam razloge* i svejedno ne dobijem niš.
Onda mi ne napišu folacin u otpusnom pismu pa moram doslovno molit gin da mi to ipak napiše jer čujte zaboravili su. A ne ne, možda ne trebate piti to.
Ne, moj deda ne treba piti to.
Sad sam se skompala s jednom tetom u lokalnoj apoteci i onda mi ona da na lijepe oci i upiše sve kaj trebam po preporuci *ime doktora*. Doduše to moram platiti, al bar se ne živciram  :Smile: 
Sad nakon punkcije sam poslala muža s papirom od vg. i od 5 redova na tom papiru 4 glase: 
Molim ordinirati: 
duphaston
folacin
andol
I šta sam dobila? Ništa. Žena mi za stvarno nije ništa od toga napisala. Ajd za andol koji nije na recept.. al ostalo?
Onda drugi dan zovem. Nitko se ne javlja...
Treci dan ih napokon dobijem. Kazem kak sam, da boli tak i tak, jel to normalno, pitam za papire za bolovanje i to. Žena mi odgovori, a kaj vi to meni pricate? Zovite ove u bolnicu.
 :Shock:  :Rolling Eyes:  
Sva sreca da me u apoteci spašavaju.

Idem iskopati zakon. To je ono nesto bilo u narodnim novinama, jel.

----------


## laura33

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/pravilnici/18_01.pdf

Probaj si pogledati tu....ovo je pravilnik HZZO-a.

----------


## laura33

Ma prestrašno kak se ponašaju, sramota!!!!
Ja sam u Vinogradskoj bila na hitnoj zbog krvarenja i tad sam imala "čast" upoznat dr. Tomića, uglavnom on je vidio da više nema otkucaja i samo je to rekao, digao se i na izlasku prema vani me samo pitao da kad sam zadnji put bila na pregledu jer se radilo o missed ab i izašao vani iz one sobice za uzv.
Kasnije sam na faksimilu vidjela da je on MPO dr....strašno, nadam se da svi nisu takvi, da su bar komunikativniji, ovaj nije 3 rečenice izgovorio. :/

----------


## ooleot

E da  :Smile: 
Jednom se čak i našalio samnom.
Bila sam u šoku i zbunila se i nisam znala kak da reagiram.
Pazi razgovor prošli tjedan s biolozima.
Dan 0: _Dobar dan, kak ste, kak se osjecate, evo samo da vam kazem da smo dobili 6 JS i sutra nas nazovite oko 10 da čujete dalje kako napredujemo. Ajde sad se odmorite i čujemo se sutra_
Dan 1: _Dobar dan, da da evo ovako 4 ih se oplodilo od toga se jedna već i razdjelila, a ostale smo prebacili na novu kulturu jutros pa ćemo i njih pratiti. U svakom slučaju svi su na broju i pazimo na njih. Čujemo se sutra u 10 da vidimo koje su kvalitete i kad će biti transfer i to._
Dan 2: _Dobar dan, imate 5 JS u diobi, transfer ce biti 5 dan i to je sve što trebate znati._ - Ali ja želim znati viš..- _Doviđenja._ KLIK poklopljena slušalica.
 :Unsure: 
 :gaah:

----------


## Majjaa

Chiara, meni je na isti dan kao i tebi vraćen 3.dan 6-stanicni.....čekati ćemo betu pa vidit ćemo ishod. Pozitiva u svakom slučaju

----------


## chiara

> Chiara, meni je na isti dan kao i tebi vraćen 3.dan 6-stanicni.....čekati ćemo betu pa vidit ćemo ishod. Pozitiva u svakom slučaju


ajde super drago mi je da ima još netko da se pratimo...
joj tek je 2dnt para mi da je 5 prošlo....uffff

----------


## laura33

*ooleot* -zar se on zna i šalit... :Laughing:  teško mi je to uopće zamislit....  :Unsure: 

A što se tiče traženja informacija o tijeku postupka...strašno, kad te danima drže u neizvjesnosti zbog uskraćivanja informacija, to mi je zaista neprofesionalno i nekorektno.
Ajde bar što se tiče toga mi koji smo u privatnim klinikama u postupcima dobivamo detaljne informacije.
Mene je moj biolog svaki dan zvao i javljao napredak zametaka i zaista je odgovarao na sva pitanja i objašnjavao sve i odmah rekao što možemo očekivati. Nisam zaista imala nikakvih upitnika iznad glavu.

----------


## jejja

Ooleot mislim da se pravilnik nije mjenjao tako da z31 je 7 dana.. ako treba nek ti da n97 14 dana ili n98 21 dan.. mislim zafrkavaju bezveze...

----------


## Majjaa

> ajde super drago mi je da ima još netko da se pratimo...
> joj tek je 2dnt para mi da je 5 prošlo....uffff


Chiara, kako su tvoje blastice jesi li zvala? 
I meni vrijeme presporo prolazi....

----------


## chiara

> Chiara, kako su tvoje blastice jesi li zvala? 
> I meni vrijeme presporo prolazi....


jutros me zvao biolog i rekao da su jučer popodne zamrznute 2 blastociste...ja kažem jel to znači da su dobre on kaze naravno ne bi ih inače zamrzavali...
smatram da nisu dobre ne bi se ni razvile do tud...kod tebe?

zanima me kako se vi ponašate nakon transfera da li strogo mirujete određeno vrijeme i ako da koliko...?

----------


## Majjaa

> jutros me zvao biolog i rekao da su jučer popodne zamrznute 2 blastociste...ja kažem jel to znači da su dobre on kaze naravno ne bi ih inače zamrzavali...
> smatram da nisu dobre ne bi se ni razvile do tud...kod tebe?
> 
> zanima me kako se vi ponašate nakon transfera da li strogo mirujete određeno vrijeme i ako da koliko...?


To je odlična vijest za smrzliće

----------


## Majjaa

> To je odlična vijest za smrzliće


Ja mirujem oko pola dana, ostatak kuham, čistim ono što moram, danas sam krenula lagano šetati vani i tako....koliko ti mirujes? Jesi li nervozna?

----------


## chiara

> Ja mirujem oko pola dana, ostatak kuham, čistim ono što moram, danas sam krenula lagano šetati vani i tako....koliko ti mirujes? Jesi li nervozna?


Ej draga nisam stigla prije pisat... Taman stigla doma... Jedva sam cekala... Ja sam mirovala prva 3 dana skroz ono lezala isla na wc i jela... Onda krenula lagano sto sam imala za obaviti i kupit jer sam bila u zg i maloprije dosla avionom doma... Neznam vazda strahujem da moram lezat iako dr kazu da to nema veze zato sam pitala iskustva i misljenje drugih cura... Kad sam ostala trudna prvi put lezala sam prvih 7 dana pa neznam nadam se da nece to sad toliko stetiti iako nisam nista fizicki radila osim setala...
Danas 5dnt osjecam se super nemam nekih simptoma osim sto tu i tamo osjetim neko probadanje malo bole leda u dnu sise su napete i bole i podrigujem sto inace ne... Ali sve to pripisujem utrogestanima...
Sto se tice nervoze ovaj out sam skroz ok jedino sto mi vrijeme ide na zivce jer sporo prolazi...ti kako si ima li kod tebe kakvih slutnji?

----------


## Majjaa

> Ej draga nisam stigla prije pisat... Taman stigla doma... Jedva sam cekala... Ja sam mirovala prva 3 dana skroz ono lezala isla na wc i jela... Onda krenula lagano sto sam imala za obaviti i kupit jer sam bila u zg i maloprije dosla avionom doma... Neznam vazda strahujem da moram lezat iako dr kazu da to nema veze zato sam pitala iskustva i misljenje drugih cura... Kad sam ostala trudna prvi put lezala sam prvih 7 dana pa neznam nadam se da nece to sad toliko stetiti iako nisam nista fizicki radila osim setala...
> Danas 5dnt osjecam se super nemam nekih simptoma osim sto tu i tamo osjetim neko probadanje malo bole leda u dnu sise su napete i bole i podrigujem sto inace ne... Ali sve to pripisujem utrogestanima...
> Sto se tice nervoze ovaj out sam skroz ok jedino sto mi vrijeme ide na zivce jer sporo prolazi...ti kako si ima li kod tebe kakvih slutnji?


Kod mene nema nikakvih simptoma, već sam se pomirila s tim što će biti, biti će...imam dvije trudnoće iza sebe i simptomi su se počeli javljati tek za vrijeme menstruacije tako da još ima dana do tada...i ne mirujem uopće, sve normalno radim kao i prije koliko je to ispravno ne znam...

----------


## Katjuša

Evo da se prijavim da sam danas krenula sa pikanjem (Menopur).
Sad krece odbrojavanje.. 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

Cure malo offtopic, ajde skoknite na temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90032-P...diplomski-rad-) i popunite anketicu da cura zavrsi svoj diplomski  :Smile:

----------


## Buba38

> Evo da se prijavim da sam danas krenula sa pikanjem (Menopur).
> Sad krece odbrojavanje.. 
> 
> Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk


Sretno Katjuša da bude sve kako treba

----------


## Majjaa

Katjuša sretno i samo hrabro!!

----------


## Katjuša

hvala cure!  :grouphug:

----------


## Yarmmai

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam ovdje iako vec danima citam razne teme po ovom forumu. Nakon stimulacije Menopurom dobili smo 3js - 1 cetverostanicna i 2 sesterostanicne i sve 3 vracene 3. dan zbog godina (41). Cekamo betu!

----------


## chiara

Evo ga plusic na 10dnt... Presretna sam aujedno me ulovio strah bete da ne bi bilo padanja...  Uf stalno neka panika i cekanje...
Sretno i drugim curamaaaa

----------


## Yarmmai

Cestitam Chiara i cekamo i dalje lijepe vijesti!

----------


## chiara

> Cestitam Chiara i cekamo i dalje lijepe vijesti!


Hvala sutra idem vadit betu pa cemo biti sigurniji... Nadam se nekom lijepom broju iako me strah lovi...

----------


## Yarmmai

chiara ima li novosti?

ja idem u petak vaditi betu. Meni je ovo prvi postupak al zbog godina (skoro 41) nemam baš puno vremena. Vraćene su mi 3 oplođena embrija na 3. dan (jedan četverostanični i dva šestostanična). I nemam nikakvih simptoma... samo sam nervozna al to razumljivo.

----------


## chiara

12dnt beta 213,50 jeeeee

----------


## Yarmmai

uhu! bravo!

----------


## mare157

Ajde da pitam i ovdje. Cure, poluditi ću. Čitam sad upute i piše da se gonal pen može čuvati van frižidera do 28stupnjeva max 3 mjeseca i da ga se onda treba baciti iako je unutar roka. Ja sam ga kupila 2.12.2015. i cijelo vrijeme je vani jer mi je u apoteci rekla da ga mogu držati vani, ali nisam znala da će mi odgoditi postupak i da će mi trebati tek sada.
Šta da radom? poluditi ću ako ga moram baciti, toliki novci bačeni u smeće...

----------


## Snekica

mare157 mislim da tu ne bi trebalo biti problema, ionako je hladno. Sretno! p.s. nisi mi to prijavila  :Razz:

----------


## Inesz

Mare, kaže naša stručnjakinja s područja farmacije i  mpo maratonka da gonal Pen možeš koristiti.

----------


## maca2

Drage moje suborke...evo me opet na ovoj temi, iako sam već nekoliko puta (svaki put nakon neg.bete) najavila da se poraštam od MPO priče...pa eto, posrala se opet sebi u usta  :Razz:   :Grin: !
Danas krećem s decapeptylima...ovaj put dugi protokol, takav mi je bio jedini uspješni pa eto da ga zavrtim za zadnji put (svakako zadnji preko HZZO-a).
Čitam vas redovno i pratim, pa evo da iskoristim priliku čestitati svima na poz.testićima i betama zadnjih par mjeseci  :Very Happy:

----------


## ooleot

Moram se pohvaliti da sam (ne)uspješno završila i svoj prvi stimulirani s betom tocno na 0.
Zanimljivo i bolno iskustvo. 
Ono što mi nitko nije rekao je da trbuh toliko boli nakon punkcije.
Ok prvi dan razumljivo, ali drugi dan sam mogla samo lezati i stajati. Micanje i sjedenje je bilo pre bolno. Treci dan sam teoretski mogla i sjediti ali micanje je i dalje bilo bolno.
Ne znam jel to ima veze s pristupom punkciji ili broju uboda ili kajtijaznam cemu. Ali dobro je znati da za drugi puta racunam minimalno tjedan dana bolovanja ( taman do transfera :D )
I još nešto čudno mi je ovaj ciklus - prvi puta sam full prokrvarila dok sam bila na duphastonima. Inace zna se dogoditi par zadnjih dana full lagano krvarenje, al nikad bas ovak skroz.
Uhvatilo me nespremnu i s dnevnim uloskom.  :Unsure: 

S obzirom da sam imala i malo blastica i za smrzavanje sad planiram FET nekad prije ljeta valjda.
Koja je preporuka za čekanje nakon stimulacije? Ciklus dva?

Do iduce stimulacije je i dalje 6 mj? Ili i manje? Jer vidim da neki imaju razmake po 2 ili 4 mj. izmedju stimulacija...
Imam već godina i načekala sam se svega i svačega pa ne želim više ni jedan mjesec čekati više nego što je apsolutno minimalno potrebno.

----------


## mare157

> Mare, kaže naša stručnjakinja s područja farmacije i  mpo maratonka da gonal Pen možeš koristiti.


Hvala!! I doktorica je potvrdila da ga slobodno koristim. Jesam isplakala noc za nista, ali neka, ovo je super varijanta  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

> mare157 mislim da tu ne bi trebalo biti problema, ionako je hladno. Sretno! p.s. nisi mi to prijavila


To je tajna, nitko ne zna  :Razz:

----------


## LemonK

> Ono što mi nitko nije rekao je da trbuh toliko boli nakon punkcije..


Ooleot, ista stvar kod mene, jučer bila na punkciji i jedva dočela otpusno pismo, dok su druge cure stajale u hodniku, ja sam jedva sjedila (doduse, one su sve imale do 2 js, a ja 8 pa je mozda stvar toga), dok sam dosla doma jedva izisla iz auta do kreveta, i danas tek nesto bolje.... mislim da svatko drukcije reagira i podnosi to... 
nisam sigurna koliko bi trebala bit pauza do feta, cini mi se dva, tri mjeseca...ali ovo i moj prvi ivf pa će ti druge curke znat reći bolje....ulg ja bi čekala dva, do tri mjeseca, jedino ako dr ne kaze duze iz nekog razloga..

----------


## ooleot

da, ja sam ih imala 9 pa je to valjda tak s većim brojem.
Za pauzu za FET su mi rekli da ne treba postojati.
Al i ovako ću propustiti jedan ciklus zbog čisto organizacijskih razloga.
Pa budemo vidjeli kak bu i to ispalo.

 :Smile:

----------


## LemonK

Želim ti više sreće ovaj put!!! Koliko imaš smrzlića?

----------


## antonija15

> Moram se pohvaliti da sam (ne)uspješno završila i svoj prvi stimulirani s betom tocno na 0.
> Zanimljivo i bolno iskustvo. 
> Ono što mi nitko nije rekao je da trbuh toliko boli nakon punkcije.
> Ok prvi dan razumljivo, ali drugi dan sam mogla samo lezati i stajati. Micanje i sjedenje je bilo pre bolno. Treci dan sam teoretski mogla i sjediti ali micanje je i dalje bilo bolno.
> Ne znam jel to ima veze s pristupom punkciji ili broju uboda ili kajtijaznam cemu. Ali dobro je znati da za drugi puta racunam minimalno tjedan dana bolovanja ( taman do transfera :D )
> I još nešto čudno mi je ovaj ciklus - prvi puta sam full prokrvarila dok sam bila na duphastonima. Inace zna se dogoditi par zadnjih dana full lagano krvarenje, al nikad bas ovak skroz.
> Uhvatilo me nespremnu i s dnevnim uloskom. 
> 
> S obzirom da sam imala i malo blastica i za smrzavanje sad planiram FET nekad prije ljeta valjda.
> ...


ja sam nakon stimulacije imala pauzu jedan ciklus prije FET-a i bingo.u 4 prijašnja postupka sa svježim embrijima nikad nije došlo do trudnoće.vjerojatno je tijelo trebalo malo odmora od hormona,punkcije i svega ostalog

----------


## ooleot

> Želim ti više sreće ovaj put!!! Koliko imaš smrzlića?


3. 
Ne znam kak ni kad su smrznuti jer državna bolnica i informacije na kapaljku.
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Inesz

> 3. 
> Ne znam kak ni kad su smrznuti jer državna bolnica i informacije na kapaljku.


nazovi ih i pitaj. inzistiraj da ti daju sve informacije jer imaš rpavo znati sve o vašem biološkom materijalu. piše li ti u otpusnom pismu koji dan su zamrznuti embriji?

----------


## ooleot

> nazovi ih i pitaj. inzistiraj da ti daju sve informacije jer imaš rpavo znati sve o vašem biološkom materijalu. piše li ti u otpusnom pismu koji dan su zamrznuti embriji?


Na otpusno pismu piše samo da je zamrznuto 3. :/

Nažalost primijetila sam da se u to otpusno pismo možeš pouzdati samo načelno.
Imam osjećaj kao da napišu jedno pa samo mijenjaju imena.
Znala sam imati i krivo zapisanu terapiju, količinu lijekova, pojavljuju se podaci o debljini endometrija a da opce nisam ni bila na ultrazvuku....

A u zadnjoj interakciji s valjda biologom su mi doslovno rekli "Imate 7 stanica u diobi i to je sve što trebate znati."
Kad kad se stvarno pitam koji je tim ljudima...

----------


## Inesz

*ooleot*

ako otpusno pismo nije točno napisano, trebalo bi tražiti da se ispravi. a ako nepažljivo i netočno pišu otpusna psiam liječnici bi se trebala zabrinuti radi izdavanja nepotpune i netočne medicinske dokumentacije.
koma je sve to, znam...

ali ako ne reagiramo i dalje će nam davati c/p otpusna pisma s brdom netočnih podataka i uskraćivati pravo na informacije o tijeku liječenja.

smijem li znati gdje se liječiš?

----------


## jejja

Odbrojavam do FET-a.. 15dc, vodeci folikul 18mm , endometrij 9mm-to mi se cini super  , u srijedu nova fm.. sumnjam da ce puknuti do tada, totalno sam izasla iz onog koliko mm dnevno raste, u glavi mi je da je cca 1mm dnevno.. prije 18dc do sad ni jednom nije bila O.. 
Ono sto me zanima, jel po defaultu ide fet bez stoperice? Prosli fet smo isli s estrofemom pa nije ni bilo O, tako da sam mrvu zbunjena.

----------


## vatra86

Meni je bila bez stoperice, puknuo folikul i dosla za 3 dana, jer je bio trodnevni zamrznut.

----------


## jejja

Hvala draga  :Kiss:  vjerojatno ce tako i biti

----------


## fuksija

Curke, molim pomoc..
Čekam M da krenemo u postupak ali ona nikako da dođe..stvar je u tome što sam imala spontani početkom 4.mj., zavrsila na kiretazi i nakon nekih 25 dana dosla je prva M..tako mi i inace dode..25.-28.dc..ali sad čekam ovu drugu M i nema je i nema..već mi je 37.dc..radila test prima stick 29.dc i gravignost mini negdje 33.dc i oba negativna..je li moguce da sam trudna prirodno (nemamo dijagnoza) a da testovi to nisu pokazali? Ili mi se sve zbrckalo nakon kiretaze? U pon idem na pregled kod ginića a do tad mogu samo čekati..ne da mi se vise testirati da ne trosim novce bezveze a i da se ne bediram kad vidim minus..

----------


## Ginger

moguce da ti se zbrckalo
vrlo moguce da je primastick u krivu (to nemoj kupovati, uvijek je negativan)
ali, gravignost obicno ne grijesi, ako nije prerano
znas li kad je bila O?
izvadi betu ili piski opet za dan-dva

----------


## laura33

Fuksija moguće da ti se zbrčkalo nakon spontanog....tako je i meni sada....prvi ciklus nakon 38 dana pa nakon 30 pa nakon 35....a uvijek dotad imala uredne cikluse 31/32 dana. 
Ali naravno ponovi i test. 
Uzmi neki od ovih osjetljivijih tipa Gravignosta ultra ili Cyclotesta, oni su osjetljivosti 10ui i trebali bi pokazat.
Za taj primatest sam čula sa vise strana da je trudnicama bio negativan....tak da njega ne uzimat kao pokazatelja ičeg.

----------


## id20

fuksija, meni je prva menstruacija poslije kiretaze bila 43.dan, pa druga 35., sad ova 37.! Moguce je sve..

----------


## fuksija

Ajoj  :Sad:  kak mi to ide na živce...samo čekam da krenemo već jednom...

----------


## mare157

> Ooleot, ista stvar kod mene, jučer bila na punkciji i jedva dočela otpusno pismo, dok su druge cure stajale u hodniku, ja sam jedva sjedila (doduse, one su sve imale do 2 js, a ja 8 pa je mozda stvar toga), dok sam dosla doma jedva izisla iz auta do kreveta, i danas tek nesto bolje.... mislim da svatko drukcije reagira i podnosi to... 
> nisam sigurna koliko bi trebala bit pauza do feta, cini mi se dva, tri mjeseca...ali ovo i moj prvi ivf pa će ti druge curke znat reći bolje....ulg ja bi čekala dva, do tri mjeseca, jedino ako dr ne kaze duze iz nekog razloga..





> Hvala!! I doktorica je potvrdila da ga slobodno koristim. Jesam isplakala noc za nista, ali neka, ovo je super varijanta


Evo update. Izgleda da je Gonal ipak bio za baciti jer nije bio na odgovarajućoj temperaturi. Od 6 antralnih folikula i bar 5 očekivanih js sad imam samo jednu js, kao u prirodnjaku sa svih 225 jedinica Gonala i suprefact sprejem. Malo je reći da sam u komi, ali šta je tu je. Idemo dalje s tom jednom, ako dođemo do transfera to će biti svjetsko čudo.

----------


## mare157

> Mare, kaže naša stručnjakinja s područja farmacije i  mpo maratonka da gonal Pen možeš koristiti.





> Hvala!! I doktorica je potvrdila da ga slobodno koristim. Jesam isplakala noc za nista, ali neka, ovo je super varijanta



Evo update. Izgleda da je Gonal ipak bio za baciti jer nije bio na odgovarajućoj temperaturi. Od 6 antralnih folikula i bar 5 očekivanih js sad imam samo jednu js, kao u prirodnjaku sa svih 225 jedinica Gonala i suprefact sprejem. Malo je reći da sam u komi, ali šta je tu je. Idemo dalje s tom jednom, ako dođemo do transfera to će biti svjetsko čudo.

----------


## mare157

Slučajno mi uletio ovaj citat od Lemon K...

----------


## fuksija

Mare, jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Sta od 5 mj. nitko ne odbrojava??? 
Mi odbrojavamo na trudnickom pdf..  danas 16+1

----------


## 1latica

Podižem malo temu, sve je pusto i tiho na odbrojavanju  :Undecided: 
Cure, sprema li se koja u postupak uskoro????
Ja čekam ciklus u četvrtak ili petak, pa krećemo.. Jedva čekam  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Latice ako sam dobro zapamtila ti ćeš u Cita u postupak, kod kojeg dr?

----------


## 1latica

Željkica, idem kod dr. Poljaka (ne bi ga mijenjala ni za kog drugog, osim ako me financijska situacija ne prisili da se prebacim u KBC).
Ovaj put mi je promijenio protokol, krećem s Letrilanom 3x1 od 2-6dc,
5dc UZV pa će mi uključiti Gonale. 
Ti?

----------


## željkica

> Željkica, idem kod dr. Poljaka (ne bi ga mijenjala ni za kog drugog, osim ako me financijska situacija ne prisili da se prebacim u KBC).
> Ovaj put mi je promijenio protokol, krećem s Letrilanom 3x1 od 2-6dc,
> 5dc UZV pa će mi uključiti Gonale. 
> Ti?


I ja sam kod njega ni ja ga nebi minjala , Al on nije na go?

----------


## 1latica

Stiže 29.8. u ponedjeljak. Taman na moj prvi uzv 5dc.  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Stiže 29.8. u ponedjeljak. Taman na moj prvi uzv 5dc.


Aaa super, ja početkom 9 trebam dobit Al neznam ocu moć u postupak zbog posla , baš sam ljuta.

----------


## 1latica

Strpljenja, šta drugo da ti kažem. A do tada uživaj u svojoj mazi  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Cure, pa di ste sve nestale?? Zar nema nikog u postupku  :Undecided: 
Sinoć stigla menga, sutra krećem s Letrilanom  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Cure, pa di ste sve nestale?? Zar nema nikog u postupku 
> Sinoć stigla menga, sutra krećem s Letrilanom


Sretno! Ja ipak možda početkom 9 mj krenem.

----------


## 1latica

Ajme super, onda ćemo se pratiti, javi obavezno kad kreneš. Naravno, šaljem natrag dobre želje  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

potonula ova tema pa da malo dignem...

evo, ja sam sa svojim odbrojavanjima ove vrste davno završila...
ali, život čudne priče piše...nakon 10 godine neplodnosti i troje čudesne dječice - evo iznenadjenja  :Shock:  :Laughing: 
prije tri tjedna dobili smo jedan neočekivani plusić  :Grin: 
kako, kada, ništa nam nije jasno...mm i ja smo zbunjeni ko dva glupava tinejdžera  :lool: 
uglavnom, danas brojimo punih 7 tt
eto, htjela sam samo javiti...
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## eryngium

Ajme!!!! Kakve vijesti!!! Čestitam od ❤ Ginger!!!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Ginger, 
pitaš kako,  kada? 
Pa, nije valjda bezgrešno!?  :Saint: 

Čestitam draga  :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

Ajme Ginger.... Čestitam....  :Smile:  
Bas si mi uljepšala ovo subotnje jutro

----------


## nina977

Ajme Ginger,prekrasne vijesti!!Baš si me razveselila.. :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Hvala cure moje  :Kiss: 
Mene tek sad poceo prolaziti prvobitni sok...jos sam zbunjena, lol
Ni betu nisam vadila  :Laughing: 
I samo dva testa sam napravila, hahaha

Inesz, a znas mene, sva sam kreposna, lol

----------


## Jolica30

Ginger divne vijesti...čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

Aaaa ginger zaaaakoooon!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 1latica

Ginger, pridružujem se čestitkama  :Very Happy: 
Život stvarno piše romane  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

I ja se pridružujem cestitkamaprekrasno!

----------


## piki

Ginger krasna vijest!!! Čestitke

----------


## Gabi25

Ginger diiiivno, čestitam vam!!! Kako volim pročitati ovakve lijepe vijesti!
Koja je oni bila vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## Argente

Jao Djindjo, kakve fantasticne vijesti!! Cestitaaaaam!!! I runda za sve!

----------


## Ginger

Hvala cure moje  :grouphug: 

Gabi dg je teska oligoastenoteratozospermija
uvijek su radi ICSI
i eto  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Ginger, čestitam, prekrasne vijesti!

----------


## Šiškica

Ginger čestitam!!!

Vauu.. stiže malo čudo!!!

----------


## Sybila

Ginger čestitke!  :Smile:  predivne vijesti  :Heart: 

Ima koga u postupku?
Ja sam jučer počela s Bemfolom, 2dc. Jajnik me već rastura kao da sam usred ovulacije (naravno, onaj iskasapljeni nakon operacije endom., ne razumijem zašto on je samo on aktivan), bila sam uvjerena da sam si ja to umislila, da bi mi rekli kad sam jutros nazvala javiti za 1.dc da je to navodno normalno  :Undecided:

----------


## Mury

Aaaaa Ginger,koje prekrasne vijesti :D!!! Cestitke od srca i sretno do kraja!!! 
PS, MM i ja se sada trenutno "cuvamo"  :Razz:

----------


## 1latica

Sybila sretno u postupku, nek bude lijepih js, pa embrija.
Kod mene danas 5dpt, još 8 dana do bete  :Smile:

----------


## lola32

Ginger cestitam!!!! Koje iznenadenje!!! Savrseno!!!!

----------


## laine

Sybila ja sam upravo završila s bemfolom i u sri punkcija. Ovo mi je treći stimulirani i prvi s bemfolom, prva dva su bila s puregonom. Ne znam što da kažem, na zadnjem uzv jučer bilo je manje folikula nego u petak a na jednom jajniku čak prestali rast, ne kužim, na puregonu nisam imala takvu situaciju. Ne preostaje mi drugo nego čekat srijedu da vidim koliko će jajnih stanica biti... Sretno svima u postupku i čekalicama bete.

----------


## Sybila

Hm, nadam se da će ih biti dosta.  :fige: 

Meni je ovo prvi postupak tako da stvarno ne znam razlike, niti u lijekovima, niti kako bih trebala reagirati. Imam dobar AMH i hormoni štitnjače su mi trenutno savršeni, tako da očekujem i nadam se da će js biti dosta. Idem na prvi UZV u petak, pa ćemo vidjeti kakvo će biti stanje.
Općenito, niti kada guglam bemfolu ne nalazim nešto puno kvalitetnih informacija, a vidim da se niti ovdje ne spominje puno. Nova je  :Undecided:  Užasna mi je za davati si injekcije, tako je tvrda i teško se stišće, danas sam se baš raskrvarila  :Sad:  Ne znam imaš li ti kakvih problema s tim?

1latica  :fige:

----------


## laine

A koja ti je dijagnoza? Meni su hormoni štitnjače super, amh visok ali zbog policističnih vjerojatno. Ja dobijem dosta stanica ali ih se malo razvije (npr od 12 samo 2). Ja sam se ispraksirala sa raznim injekcijama, vidjet ćeš ako dobiješ 7. dan sa neku supresiju te su još gore za davat, al sve se izdrži  :Smile:  Držim ti fige da od prve uspije!!

----------


## 1latica

Sybila, možda da si brzo bocneš iglu, manje boli. Sretno objema, za stimulaciju koju koristite nisam nikad čula. 
Pitanje jedno, da li u postupku tipkamo na ovoj temi stalno ili se nakon transfera trebamo prebaciti na istoimenu temu?? Nezgodno je pisati na dvije teme, na kraju ne znam tko je gdje i što sam gdje napisala.

----------


## laine

Pa iskreno ne znam  :Smile:  logično je da se prebaciš, ali nitko ti ne brani i tu pisati  :Smile: 
Ni ja nikad za ovo nisam čula, pročitala sam da je to jeftinija verzija gonala. Mene jako brine sutra, ja nisam ni napuhana više nit me žiga nit boli, ništa. Zar nije logično da ako imaš dosta folikula jajnici su veći i makar malo pikaju?
U prošla dva sa puregonom sam bila ko balon i baš sam osjećala jajnike, i kad sam imala 4js i kad je bilo 12js.
Tako me strah da sutra neće biti ništa ili malo pa da se ne oplode  :Sad:

----------


## 1latica

Laine, šaljem vibrice ~~~ da bude sve super sutra na UZV.
Znaš i sama da je jedan embrij dovoljan za +
Mene je ovaj put rasturao desni jajnik  na kojem je bio jedan folikul (1js),
a lijevi na kojm je bio 4 folikula (3js) nisam uopće osjetila. Kako?! Pojma nemam.

----------


## Sybila

Laine, ja sam endometrioza+hashimoto, muž oligoazoo. Endo mi je trenutno lagano krenula, uhvatila sam ju nakon dva mjeseca, pa ajde, ok je kao. Skoro godinu je mirovala.

Ja sam si sada pokušala dati injekciju. Moje je pokušavanje trajalo pola sata, uspjela sam se dva puta ogrebati, potrošiti dva alkoholna tufera, ali upiknula se nisam. Doslovno mi ruka stane kad dođe do kože. Ali što je nejgore - mene to zapravo ne boli. Sam ubod me nije bolio niti jednom. Nego jučer, nisam mogla stisnuti, ruka mi se počela tresti i završilo je u par kapi krvi, ništa strašno. Ali očito dovoljno da mi uzrokuje totalnu paralizu i paniku.
*beš mene kad se ni piknut ne mogu. Sad vrlo produktivno sjedim i plačem.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## laine

Nemoj plakati! A jel imaš nekog da ti to da? Muž, frendica ili netko? Ili da ideš u bolnicu? Ne znam gdje se liječiš ali na sv Duhu i u Petrovoj možeš dolazit kod njih.

----------


## Sybila

Dao mi je muž na kraju, ali sam ga morala čekati i kasnila sat vremena s injekcijom. I opet krv, i hematom. A plačem od činjenice da si nisam sposobna injekciju dati, a toliko me još toga čeka. Inače sam na glasu kao netko tko se ne boji takvih stvari  :Unsure:  
Sutra u nove pobjede. I to vrijedi za obje - laine, sretno sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Ima li tko punkciju uskoro? Meni večeras  stoperica i u petak punkcija, i od sutra sam na bromergonu.jednom sam ga bila i bas mi je tesko pada na zeludac.

----------


## 1latica

Željkice koliko imaš folikula? Nek bude lijepih jajnih stanica i embrija  :Smile: 
Pokušaj Bromergon uzimati prije spavanja, tada su manje nuspojave. A zašto se koristi Bromergon u postupku? Osobno sam ga uzimala nakon poroda. Sretno cure, meni dani kao da stoje.

----------


## željkica

Moram ga ujutro  i navečer  uzet po pola tabletice,ja sam ga jednom pila  da nebi dosli do hipera,al tad sam pila i estrofem pa vise neznam od cega sam imala nuspojave.Jesi ti imala nuspojave?

----------


## 1latica

Meni nije smetao uzimala sam 3x1. 
Jao uvažasavam se hipera, al imam mali AMH tako da kod mene nema opasnosti.

----------


## željkica

Mene ovaj bromergon bas muči evo sad citam uputu  o lijeku  i naravno nadem nesto sta me kopka,ne smije se uzimat ako se imalo problema s tlakom odnosno preklampsija, a ja sam nju dobila na kraju trudnoce!

----------


## 1latica

I ja sam imala preeklampsiju, al nakon poroda. Jao kad se sjetim, slabo mi dođe  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Jesi svejedno  pila bromergon?

----------


## 1latica

Da, niko mi ništa nije rekao.

----------


## Sybila

laine, kako je prošlo?

ja sam danas, 7.dc išla na uzv. inače, od prekjučer imam dosta nuspojavi - vrtoglavica, svaka aktivnost završi tak da hvatam stolicu da se ne srušim, mučnine, bolovi kao kod menge (sam bitno blaži, pogotovo meni s endometrizom). Napuhana sam toliko da si hlače jedva mogu zakopčati. Znojim se kao manijak i dehidriram u 10 minuta. Doktor je djelovao dosta zabrinuto, zapravo,  pitao me mogu li podnijeti to. 
Jajnici niš. Ful sitno. Uz te simptome sam očekivala da će biti ooogromi. Rekao dr da će mi morati produljiti stimulaciju. U nedjelju idem na novi UZV, sad sam dobila još bemfole 150 i orgalutran. Ne znam što bih mislila.   :Undecided:

----------


## laine

Ja sam pikala bemfolu 225. Na kraju sam dobila 5 jajnih stanica i 3 su se oplodile. Kažu da su jako lijepe i da imaju šansu preživjet do blastociste tako da će transfer biti peti dan (u pon). Drži fige da prežive. Ja mogu reći da mi je bemfola super, nikakve nuspojave, kad sam bila na puregonu bilo mi je ko tebi a psiha mi je otišla k vragu, plakanje, ridanje, depresija. Sad mi je kao da ništa nisam uzimala. Koju dozu ti uzimaš? Jesi imala koji folikul sada na uzv?

----------


## Sybila

Uuu super za js  :Very Happy:  držim fige, šaljem vibrice, sve što treba  :Smile:  još sitno do vraćanja  :Smile:  

Ja sam pikala 225 prva dva dana, od tada po 150. Ništa mi nije rekao za folikule, mislim da ih nema trenutno, jajnici su mi po 10/11 mm. Bio je zbunjen, tražio je da vidi amh, mislim da nije očekivao tako slab odaziv s obzirom da je amh 22. vidjet ću u nedjelju. ali, iz nekog razloga mi je bolje zadnja 2 sata i nešto mi se s grudima dogodilo, postale su vrlo vesele  :Laughing:  možda će sad krenut rast  :Laughing:

----------


## laine

Jajnici 10/11mm??? Jesi li ti sigurna, prije bi rekla da su folikuli toliki i to je normalno, takvi su i meni bili 7 dan. Vidjet češ u nedjelju, možda je dr zabrinut jer ih nemaš puno, al to ne znači da ih do nedjelje nečeš dobit  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

hmmm, vidiš, sad sam sjela i shvatila koliku sam glupost napisala  :Embarassed:   :Grin:  nisam uopće razmišljala, tek lagano dolazim sebi. da, onda imam ukupno 6 folikula, po 3 na svakom jajniku.  :Laughing:  tele  :Laughing: 
moguće, da, da je bio zbog toga zabrinut. ali ja sam stvarno bila prilično izvan sebe, tek mi sad dolazi što se događalo.

----------


## željkica

Moja punkcija prosla super dobili 11 js!Po prvi put pocinjem primat fragmin ,iskustva?

----------


## Sybila

Čestitam željkica!  :Very Happy: 
Nemam iskustva s fragminom, to me tek čeka  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Hvala!Cemu on uopce sluzi?sestra mi je govorila  al sam ja bila osamucena.

----------


## žužy

Ajme meni *Ginger*,ne vjerujem  :Shock: 
Čestitam vam od sveg srca! Zbilja veselje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*željkice*,pa i ti si u postupku  :Very Happy:  sretno,sretno!
Svima u bilo kojoj fazi sretno do neba!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 1latica

Zeljkica Fragmin je Heparin, ja koristim 5000 j. zbog trombofilije. Neki MPO ginekolozi ga uključuju nakon nekoliko neuspješnih ETa. Sretno dalje, nek bude puno lijepih embrija  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Hvala cure!Jesam  zuzy ja jos uvijek  ne odustajem!

----------


## željkica

Meni transfer sutra 3 dan,do sada mi je  uvijek bio 5 dan,pa me malo deprimiralo.

----------


## Zenii

Željkice, jesi dobila info koliko ih je oplođeno? Ne brini, moj trodnevni uskoro puno 3 godine, a blastice neuspjeh.
Sretno sutra!

----------


## Zenii

Žužy draga , lijepo te je citati.. Ljubi malog Edu i uživaj

----------


## željkica

Sutra ce mi reci tocan broj i hoce li bit za zamrznut,nisam ovo ocekivala pa me malo sokiralo.

----------


## laine

Sybila kak je prošao uzv? Željkica ne brini, ja znam dosta plusića sa trodnevnim. Ja čekam sutra da vidim kolko ih je došlo do blastice, nadam se da makar jedna je.

----------


## Sybila

Nemam iskustva osobnog, ali koliko vidim po drugima ne mora to značiti ništa  :Smile:  Sretno sutra!

Ja sam bila na UZV danas, 8+ folikula, još rastu i množe se, sad smo na 13-15mm  :utezi:

----------


## željkica

Ma znam da to nista ne znači, do sada sam uvijek imala savrsene blastice i imam jedno dijete,ovo ce mi biti 8 transfer!

----------


## 1latica

Željkice, znaš da blastica nije garancija za +. Tu na forumu bilo je trudnoće i sa dvodnevnim i trodnevnim embrijima. Samo pozitivno  :Kiss: 
Sybila, super reakcija, nek se množe i dalje.
Kod mene spotting na 11dpt, nikad do sada nije stigla menga preko Utrogestana, al za sve postoji prvi put  :Undecided: 
Sutra test, al bojim se da ništa od mene ni ovaj put  :Sad:

----------


## D&D

Latica, mislim da ce sve biti ok.

----------


## Sybila

Spotting ne mora značiti mengu  :Undecided:  neću ti govoriti da mi je žao prije nego što sutra napraviš test da znaš sigurno i još uvijek se nadam za tebe  :Smile:  tako da mislim na tebe i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 1latica

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 
Javim ujutro novosti, iako se stvarno ne nadam.

----------


## Sybila

Javi, držim  :fige: !

----------


## žužy

> Žužy draga , lijepo te je citati.. Ljubi malog Edu i uživaj


 :Kiss:

----------


## 1latica

Cure, evo i ovdje da pitam, vidite li i vi na avataru stupiće??? 
Drugi stupić je jako sramežljiv.
Sretno nam svima i dalje  :grouphug:

----------


## Katjuša

Vidi se, vidi!!  :Very Happy:  i to bez škiljenja  :Smile: 
Sretno sutra i sa betom  :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

1latice, bome se vidi, to je to, sretno i želim veliku betu!

----------


## Sybila

Vidi se latice, cestitam!  :Very Happy:  sretno s betom!

Curke, jel imao itko polip na grlicu i isao u MPO? Do sada ga nitko nije vidio niti spomenuo, a sad odjednom eto ga 12x4mm.  :Sad:

----------


## 1latica

Uh, hvala vam od  :Heart:  na podršci,
sad su mi suze radosnice krenile. Javim sutra
kolika je beta. 
Sybila nemam iskustva s polipima, šta kaže MPO gin??
Da li to može biti problem?? Možda će neka od  cura znati.

----------


## Sybila

Kaze da je problem pri transferu. Dobila sam slikicu, moram ju imati sa sobom dalje  :Undecided:  Guglala, citala, polipi djeluju kao spirala. Dobiju se cesce na klomifenima, ali idu i uz gonale/bemfolu, sto objasnjava zasto ja nikad nista takvoga nisam imala i onda se stvori u kratkom roku  :Undecided:  Obeshrabrujuce, sopaju te hormonima da bi mogla ostati trudna i onda te upravo ti hormoni zeznu i uzrokuju da mozda to ipak mozda ne mozes  :Sad:  katastrofiziram, znam, ali bas me spustilo  :Sad:  

Ali ful me obradovao tvoj +, sinoc sam muzu pricala kak cekamo tvoj test ujutro  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

Super latice!!!!koji ti je danas dan jel mozes danas vadit betu?

----------


## mare157

Cure ulijecem kao padobranac ali da ne zovem dr, kada se uzima estrofem? U neko posebno doba dana ili je svejedno? Samo mi je rekla da pocnem od 18.dana ciklusa uzimati, a nije rekla vrijeme

----------


## 1latica

Sybila, ma nadam se da će glupi polip otići kak je došao.
Pozdrav TM  :Razz: 
Željkice, ipak ću sutra raditi betu 13dpt (trodnevnih).
Stvarno se nisam nadala ovom, svjesni smo da smo tek na početku,
al super je vidit pozitivan test  :Very Happy: 
Mare nemam iskustva, al kad dr nije naglasila vrijeme, vjerojatno nije bitno.

----------


## željkica

Latice sretno drzim fige za veliku betu.Meni transfer prosao dobro vracene dvije mrvice i sad cekanje.

----------


## Sybila

Hej željkica, super za dobar transfer  :Very Happy:  sad vibrice za +  :Smile:  
Znam da si imala dosta js, koliki je bio konačan broj oplođenih, jesu ti rekli? Smrzlići?

----------


## laine

Željkica evo i meni bio transfer dvije blastice, jedna lijepa druga malo manje. Skupa odbrojavamo do testa/bete  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Laine pa sretno nam!!! Sybila imam 3 smrzlica sve skupa 5 oplodenih.Nisam ni pitala u kojoj si ti sad fazi kad su otkrili polip?

----------


## Sybila

Laine, pa čekam da se javiš - sretno dalje!  :Smile: 
Željkica, super na kraju broj oplođenih  :Smile:  

Ja sam sada 10dc, danas dr. vidio polip. Imala sam neko krvarenje u petak, rekla dr. (drugom) i on je i u petak i jučer vidio da je bilo krvarenje baš s grlića, ali nije vidio polip. Danas je i spotting prestao i eto njega na UZV  :Undecided:  Idem dalje kao normalno, a sad kako će proći transfer, to nitko ne zna, pitanje je hoće li polip još rasti i koliko  :Undecided:  
Danas smo sve iz ordinacije izlazile s kiselim izrazom lica  :Sad:

----------


## 1latica

Laine i željkice sretno vam cure, da nam za 15-ak dana prijavite visoke bete  :Very Happy: 
Sybila, samo hrabro naprijed, vibram da sve prođe dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Željkice, super vijesti, sretno!

----------


## željkica

Latice ~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu!

----------


## Sybila

curke, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za + i latici za veliku betu  :Smile:  

Moja priča se još zakomplicirala. Onaj dr koji me pregledao ranije još uvijek misli da se radi o ugrušku, a ne o polipu, pa eto, se njih dvoje ne slažu. No, čak bez obzira na to, problem je u tome što je danas vidljiva tekućina u maternici i dobra je šansa da ćemo morati čekati da se situacija smiri prije nego se radi transfer.  :Sad:  A i dr je zabrinut zbog hipera tako da stvarno ne očekujem da će do transfera doći.  :Sad:  
Večeras ide štoperica, punkcija u četvrtak.
I imam jedno pitanje, samo da potvrdim što mislim, nikako da pitam - ako imam smrzliće iz jednog postupka, FET se broji pod taj isti postupak, a ne kao novi postupak, jel tako?

----------


## željkica

Cure moze pomoc ,meni je od ovih pustih ljekova probava stala imam osjecaj da cu puknut,sta se smije u ovaj fazi uzimat? (jucer mi je bio transfer )

----------


## 1latica

Sybila žao mi je, možda ipak bolje ne srljati, ako nije sve kako treba biti.
FET spada u postupak u kojem je bila stimulacija, pa koliko god da ih ima.
Željkica, u trudnoći sam povremeno koristila Portalak sirup, jednu veliku žlicu i nakon toga punooo vode. Super mi je pomagalo.
Čekam nalaz, rekli su oko 14 sati da će biti gotov. Uh, panikaaa u glavi.

----------


## D&D

Drz'se latica! Sve ce biti ok.

----------


## željkica

Ja svako malo cirnem jesi se javila,brzo ce 14 sati!

----------


## D&D

I ja isto...

----------


## laine

Sybila ako te išta tiješi sa više strana sam čula da je oplodnja bolja iz zamrznutih, tako je i meni liječnica u prošlom postupku rekla, nije svako zlo za zlo  :Smile: 
Latice bit će lijepa i velika beta!
Željkica ja sam ko balon al jučer sam se najela jogurta, možda i previše pa me jutros potjeralo  :Smile:  al nadutost se nije smanjila.

----------


## D&D

Isto i kod mene. Stomak je napuhan,osjetljiv na dodir. Sve znam osim konacnog rezultata...

----------


## 1latica

Cure, na 13dpt beta je 400,2  :Very Happy:

----------


## laine

D&D koji je tebi dan?
Latica jeeeeeeej!!!!! Nek je školska do kraja!!

----------


## željkica

Bravo latice!!!!!čestitam! !!!!!jesi zvala doktora?

----------


## Sybila

latice bravo! još jednom čestitam! a ti si se brinula...  :Wink:   :Kiss: 
željkica, ja nažalost imam suprotnih problema pa ne znam kako ti pomoći  :Undecided:  ali i kod zatvora i kod proljeva možeš probati s 1 do 3 dnevno Linex forte, meni zapravo s ovim mojim pomaže na duge staze.

i ja se nadam da bude sve ok kad se situacija smiri samnom, još nisam otrčala utrku, a da nije bilo prepreka, ali uvijek nekud dođem. Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Koji dan bude implantacija kad je transfer  3 dan?

----------


## D&D

Latica...sve naj naj....

----------


## D&D

8 dnt

----------


## D&D

Implatacija je 6-9, ako sam pogrijesila, neka me iskusnije cure isprave.

----------


## D&D

Top!

----------


## Lara-st

Zar se implantacija ne dogadja ranije, vec oko 5. dana?

----------


## D&D

Da to je sami pocetak. U pravu si.  5 dnt....

----------


## Anci272

> Cure, na 13dpt beta je 400,2


1latica, cestitam!  :Very Happy:  Bas mi je drago zbog tebe!

----------


## željkica

Latice oces ponavljat betu?koji dan ti je bio transfer?

----------


## 1latica

Hvala cure svima  :Kiss: 
Željkica, dr mi je čestitao mailom, nismo se čuli. Sutra ponavljam. 
Na ETu su mi vratili dva osmostanična 3. dan. 
Kako si ti?

----------


## željkica

> Hvala cure svima 
> Željkica, dr mi je čestitao mailom, nismo se čuli. Sutra ponavljam. 
> Na ETu su mi vratili dva osmostanična 3. dan. 
> Kako si ti?


Ma nervozno jako ubija me ovo čekanje i neizvjesnost!
 :fige:  da se beta lipo podupla!

----------


## Sybila

Curke na Euthyroxu, jeste pile tabletu ujutro prije punkcije u anesteziji? Ja sam totalno smetnula s uma nazvati i pitati, a sad mi je kasno.  :Undecided:

----------


## željkica

Ja jesam sa vrlo malo vode.

----------


## Sybila

hvala željkica  :Smile:

----------


## cvijetic555

Cure cestitam od  :Heart:  svima na plusicima i pozitivnim betama :grouphug: . 
Sybila nemoj biti razocarana ako nebude transfera. Moj transfer je isto bio odgođen i bas sam bila tuzna, ali eto isli smo u FET, vratili dva smrzlica i oba su se primila i sad zivahno masu rucicama i nozicama. Samo pozitivno i sretno! Puse svima!

----------


## željkica

Latice jesi ponovila betu?

----------


## 1latica

Nikako  uhvatiti vremena,beta danas 15dpt 980  :Very Happy:  UZV za dva tjedna
Hvala svima, čekalicama sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## D&D

Predobro! Bravo!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cure oprostite kaj upadam ali:

Latice cestitaaaaam! 
Nek si nas ostavila na onom odbrojavanju ak je ovo ishod! Vidim fino se dupla! Ma ludilo!
Vec je stigla vijest do nas "starih" odbrojavalica hahaha!

Curke sretno svima!

----------


## Sybila

jeeeej latice, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  
Hvala cvijetić, čestitam na srčekima!
željkica, laine, držite se, brzo će dan D!

Ja sam danas obavila punkciju, dobila sam 6 js od na kraju ipak 8 folikula, sutra ujutro zovem da vidim kako se drži tih 6. A onda ću saznati ima li transfera ili ne. S jedne strane bi htjela odraditi sve odjednom, jer mi iskreno ideja vraćanja na posao sad pa opet bo kad bude transfer izrazito stresna, jer mi je i posao izrazito stresan. Ali onda opet, znam da ako ga bude, to znači da mi nisu zametci baš nešto kad ih ne žele riskirati zamrzavanjem. kak bude, bit će, nema smisla sada se zamarati time.

Moram vam priznati da mi je ta punkcija još uvijek tako nadnaravan doživljaj. Dođeš tamo, legneš, rašire ti noge, 5 ljudi razvlači cjevčice oko tebe, doktor sjedi tamo u kutu i čeka, ti onako otkrivaš da si sramežljivija nego što si mislila  :Embarassed:  i onda se budiš na krevetu i sve se već izdogađalo...sve to super i radije anestezija nego bez nje, samo ne mogu prestat misliti o tome  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  ali to je jednim dijelom zato kaj sam ja kontrol frik i izluđuje me pomisao da je netko nešto samnom radio dok sam ja spavala, a drugim dijelom zato što me još pere anestezija  :Laughing:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure čestitam svima sa pozitivnim betama...a nama koji smo startali po jesenske bebice želim puno sreće... Sybila potpuno te kužim za sve ovo dolje napisano...i potpisujem da sam apsolutno za anesteziju...da nema anestezije neznam kako bi odradila punkciju...ja eto još brojim isto sitno, nalazi prikupljeni i čekamo mengu u 10.mj i krečemo  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Latice čestitam  i neka sve bude lipo uredno do kraja!!!!

----------


## Sybila

Jolica, dobro došla i nadam će biti lijepih stanica i blastica, pa onda i beta  :Smile: 
Od mojih 8+, preko 6, pa 4 ok js, ostali smo na 2 oplođene  :Undecided:  ja sam se stvarno nekako nadala većem uspjehu i smrzlićima s obzirom da bi po svim nekim pravilima trebala imati zapravo ok js i očekivan je bio jači odaziv  :Undecided:  krećem s lijekovima pa ćemo u nedjelju vidjeti što će biti s transferom, ovisno o uzv. Ubit će me ovo hoće-neće. Idem gledati Harry Pottera.

željkica drži se, navijamo, sve bude ok  :fige:

----------


## laine

Sybila to ti je nekako normalno, ja sada kad sam bila, bile su cure sa 7 i 8 js, ja 5 i svi smo ostali na 2 koje su vratili. Nemoj se sekirat, bitno da imaš makar i jednu, to ti je dovoljno  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

A nadam se  :Smile:  Ja se stalno nadam da će ih biti više jer nam je dogovor da iznad 4 zakonska postupka ne idemo. Kod mene prirodni nisu opcija ako mogu dobiti više od jednog transfera po postupku, to bi bilo super. Hope for the best  :fige:

----------


## Ginger

Cure, drzte se
I jedna dobra je dovoljna

----------


## 1latica

Sybila ne trči pred rudo, možda ti uopće neće trebat novi postupak.
Vibram da ET bude odmah i da nam i ti prijaviš visoku betu  :Smile: 
Jolica sretno u postupku, nek menga požuri ako treba  :Wink: 
Željkice kako si danas? 
Hvala još jednom svima  :grouphug:

----------


## željkica

Latice,guram nekako, bas sam sad bila do Cita da primim choragon al je dr rekao bolje ne jer me jajnici jos bole i imam tekućine.

----------


## 1latica

Onda bolje da je nisi primila, samo pazi koliko piškiš, odmaraj još malo.
Kad nema drugog boostera, može i testić ranije pasti  :Grin: 
nije da nagovaram  :Kiss:

----------


## Sybila

željkice drži se!  :Smile:  čitala sam i ovdje negdje i drugdje, a i iz vlastitog iskustva - bolje piti one odurne sportske sokove od obične vode kad krenu nuspojave hormona, hiper ili ne. Mene je stvarno spasilo kad sam se krenula rušiti prošli tjedan. Mrzim ih jako, ali pomažu jer nadoknađuju hrpu toga kaj se ne rješava dok smo napuhane i pune tekućine.
latice i curke - hvala na ohrabrenju. nije mi baš nešto dan danas, ali puno mi znači čitati vas 

Sad sam malo guglala, nisam zapravo ranije istraživala. Užasno sam ljuta na naš MPO zakon, sulud je (dobro jutro, sybil!  :Rolling Eyes: ), mislim u SAD-u se manje od 10 js smatra lošim ishodom, prosječno žene imaju po 15-20 js i zametaka često i po 10. Ono što mi dobijemo u 4 postupka, one dobiju u 1, bez dodatnih pikanja, bez nekoliko tura hormona. Ali stvarno, ova zemlja....  :cupakosu:  :facepalm:

----------


## željkica

Piskim normalno i pijem Bromergon, ovako mi je bilo i u dobitnom postupku mozda se proslost ponovi ha ha!

----------


## Sybila

Onda neka je tako do piškenja na štapić  :Grin:

----------


## laine

Sybila ne dao Bog da ostaneš u mpo vodama (da ti ovo bude dobitni) svašta češ pročitat i shvatit da je dosta toga kod nas "loše" al ne zamaraj se time. Dovoljan je 1 dobar embrij i to je sve što ti treba, može ih biti i 1000 ali ako se ne primaju što ti vrijedi? Neka tvoje dvije oplođene rastu i razvijaju se!

----------


## Sybila

Bila u MPO vodama ili ne, kako i ranije, tako i dalje, u svakoj sam akciji i na svakoj peticiji - jer 'rvacki moral i znanost jednostavno ne idu ruku pod ruku  :Nope: 

hehe, baš si razmišljam kak ću djeci govoriti "Nemoj mi se bahatiti, sjećam te se dok si dvostaničan bio!"  :Grin:

----------


## Sybila

Današ išla na UZV da vidimo jel idem na transfer. Uglavnom, moji trodnevni zametci se zamrzavaju, ja čekam sljedeći ciklus kad idem na UZV i najvjerojatnije histeroskopiju. Heh, polako ali sigurno.

----------


## 1latica

Željkice, laine kako ste cure? Hoće pasti test prije bete?
D&D sretno, nek te sutra iznenadi visoka beta!
Sybila, šta se mora, nije teško.. Idući ciklus odradi histero, pa možeš mirna po smrzliće.
Držim vam fige  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Ja bezveze od simptoma nistaaaaaa!jedva cekam vikend da mogu prestat sa svim ljekovima!

----------


## sljokicaa

Cure trebala bi hitno savjet, ne znam na koju temu da pitam... Dobila sam duphastone 2*7 dana kako bi potakla menstruaciju i nakon što dođe išla na svoj prvi ivf.
Danas mi je 6. dan uzimanja jutros sam uzela tabletu i sada mi je već došla mensturacija, ne znam da li da popijem još ove 3 što sam trebala ili pošto je došla trebam prestati?

----------


## 1latica

Sljokica  mislim da ne treba uzimati više Duphastone kad ti je došla menga. Možda se javi cura koja je imala iskustva, ja pišem onako, laički.

----------


## sljokicaa

Da i ja mislim pošto mu je svrha bila da dođe do menstruacije. Hvala na odgovoru.
Eto onda kreće moj prvi ivf ciklus.

----------


## Sybila

dobro nam došla šljokice i kratko se zadržala  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Sljokice sretno  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

94,5 je beta!mislim da je mala.

----------


## mare157

Prijavljujem punkciju za danas. Svecano se radtajem od svoje 3 js s zeljom da bar jedna bude polovica naseg buduceg djeteta

----------


## Ginger

> 94,5 je beta!mislim da je mala.


jesi ponovila?
nije to nuzno niska beta, bitno je da se dupla
ja sam imala puno nize  :Grin:  sa savrsenim ishodom

----------


## željkica

Evo cekam nalaz....da znam tvoj slucaj.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ginger jesi li ti to opet trudna? :Very Happy: 

Nije me dugo bilo na forumu ali evo jedna lijepa vijest i od mene nakon našeg 3 godišnjeg djeteta dobivenog nakon puno MPO postupaka, ostala trudna prirodno, sad ulazim u 7 tt. :Yes:

----------


## bubekica

Aaaaa pa kakve su ovo vijesti?!?!
Mali Mimi cestitam od srca! Tako mi je drago za svaku od vas  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

hvala bubekice, vi ste dobro?

----------


## željkica

Mala Mimi čestitam  od srca!!!

----------


## bubekica

MM jesmo draga, hvala na pitanju. Sreca velika svaki dan  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

hvala željkice i tebi sretno kakvi su ti rezultati?

----------


## Inesz

Mali Mimi... Čestitam!

----------


## željkica

14 dnt beta 95,danas 169 u petak ponavljam.

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger jesi li ti to opet trudna?
> 
> Nije me dugo bilo na forumu ali evo jedna lijepa vijest i od mene nakon našeg 3 godišnjeg djeteta dobivenog nakon puno MPO postupaka, ostala trudna prirodno, sad ulazim u 7 tt.


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
pa cestitam draga!!!! bas mi je drago!!!

je, je, trudna sam  :Grin: 
zalomilo nam se  :Laughing: 
sad sam u 11 tt

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Mali Mimi, Ginger - baš ste me razveselile! :Very Happy:  :Bouncing:  Čestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Pozdrav, 
Prijavljujem da imam aspiraciju sutra ujutro, prvi puta! Bojim se hoće li dobro proći i biti stanica, kakvih i koliko...

----------


## mare157

Kako volim ove prirodne teudnoce, dokaz da uvijek ima nade! Sretno cure. 
Ja imam sutra transfer, 2.dan od oplodnje. Samo jedna se oplodila tako da se ne nadam pretjerano.

----------


## Jolica30

> Pozdrav, 
> Prijavljujem da imam aspiraciju sutra ujutro, prvi puta! Bojim se hoće li dobro proći i biti stanica, kakvih i koliko...


ZagrebZagreb dali je aspiracija uz anesteziju?

----------


## Ginger

> Kako volim ove prirodne teudnoce, dokaz da uvijek ima nade! Sretno cure. 
> Ja imam sutra transfer, 2.dan od oplodnje. Samo jedna se oplodila tako da se ne nadam pretjerano.


moje dvije su iz prirodnjaka, znaci jedne oplodjene  :Wink:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> ZagrebZagreb dali je aspiracija uz anesteziju?


Da, uz anesteziju, u Petrovoj sam

----------


## Mali Mimi

i moja prva trudnoća je iz prirodnog ciklusa i što je još zanimljivo nikako mi nije polazilo za rukom ostati trudna u mlađim danima, krenulo me tek u 35-toj

----------


## žužy

*Mali Mimi*,čestitam od srca :Very Happy: 

*željkice*,sretno draga!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sljokicaa

Cestitke svim trudnicama!
Ja sam danas 7dc za ivf i bila na prvoj folikulometriji i ima 5 vecih folikula velicine 8-10 i jos nesto manjih, doktorica je bila jako zadovoljna. Sad mi je malo laknulo neka samo tako nastave  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Hvala zuzy! Za 10 dana imam uzv pa cemo vidit jel sve ok.

----------


## Muma

*željkica*, *Mali Mimi* čestitam cure!!! Divno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *željkica*, *Mali Mimi* čestitam cure!!! Divno


Hvala Muma prekrasna ti je cura :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Muma hvala jos sam sva pod rezervom zbog manje bete...kako ste vi?

----------


## Bluebella

Mali Mimi i Gabi25 čestitam... koliko lijepih vijesti  :Very Happy: 

željkice sretno...  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Mala Mimi,pa cestitke i tebi!!!! Prekrasna vijest  :Smile: 
Blubella,vidim tvoj potpis, bas mo je zao mi je za ishod  :Sad:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure kada sam zvala sestru u svojoj bolnici rekla je da mi sad ne treba nikakva uputnica...dali ste i vi tako? Znaći rekla je da vrijedi ova iz 3.mj ove godine.

----------


## mimsi

Čestitke svim novopoečenim trudnicama i puno sreće svima nama koji krećemo u nove postupke!  :Smile: 
Ja čekam da dobijem M, pa krećemo u 2. postupak.

Jolice, uputnica D1 ti vrijedi godinu dana  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bluebella žao mi je za tvoj gubitak, što se dogodilo ako mogu pitati?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella žao mi je za tvoj gubitak, što se dogodilo ako mogu pitati?


Trudnoca je bila uredna, super sam se osjećala bez i jedne komplikacije, sa 16tt sam pocela osjećati lagana nepravilna stezanja,ali mi se mali razbolio i vodila sam ga doktoru, pa vaditi krv, bris grla i cijeli dan brinula o njemu i skidala mu temp. Nekako sam zanemarila bolove koji su se pojavljivali povremeno jer sam dva dana prije bila na pregledu i sve je bilo ok. Oko 3 ujutro sam se pobudila, stavila mu cepic jer je gorio od temp i otisla na wc, kad sam sjela odjednom je pocela ici krv skupa s plodnom vodom. Kad sam dosla na hitnu bebi je jos srce kucalo, phd nalaz koji sam dobila prosli tjedan je pokazao da je beba bila bez malformacija. Brisevi su svi bili cisti. Curicu smo trebali dobiti. Nema odgovora zasto se desilo to sto se desilo  :Sad:  
Pisala sam tu na temi trudilice za drugu bebu sta je sve bilo...

Sad pokušavamo opet prirodnim putem, pa mozda uspijemo. Ovaj tjedan idem raditi pretrage koje su mi preporučili, iako sve te pretrage sam u sklopu mpo-a vec radila (trombofilija, imunologija, koagulacija)..

Tebi draga zelim sreću do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## mimsi

Bluebella, jako mi je žao... Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je to sve proći...  :Sad: 
Sretno dalje!

----------


## Cosmo90

Cure, molim pomoć. Pratim vas na forumu i stvarno ste mi do sad dale dosta odgovora čitajući, obzirom da se nalazim prvi puta u postupku. Danas mi je 7dnt,vraćene 2 blastociste-5dan- Fet.Kada mogu najranije izvaditi betu? Rekli su mi cca 14 dana. Sto mislite dali bi bilo pametno ici vaditi 9dnt-10dnt?

----------


## sljokicaa

Hej! Ja sutra idem na punkciju, pa me malo strah, ne toliko bola vec kako ce to sve uspjeti. Jer od pocetnih 5 folikula sam jucer imala samo 1 koji je narastao na 17 i jos 2 manja od 12 i 13 na koja bas ne racunamo. Doktorica je rekla da zbog tog jednog moramo sad da ne bi pukao, jucer sam u 21:30 uzela stopericu.

----------


## mimsi

Sljokice kako to da se folikuli nisu razvili? Sta si uzimala za stimulaciju?

Ja sam danas dobila M, tako da krece moj 2. ivf...sutra cu si dat elonvu, pa da vidimo...

----------


## sljokicaa

Uzimala sam klomifen po 2 tablete 3-7 dan, pa nakon toga menopur 2 ampule 8-9 dan, pa 10. dan 3 ampule i nakon tog je bilo ovo stanje sto sam pisala. Ne znam zasto kod mene je uvijek tako problematicno postici zrele folikule.
Sretno mimsi u tvom postupku!

----------


## fuksija

Mimsi, ja sam uzimala elonvu u dva postupka i dok je odusevljen njom..a i ja  :Smile:  piknes se samo jednom a djeluje nekoliko dana..izlucuje se postepeno (odnosno njeno djelovanje se povecava..kako da objasnim?)..to mi je super, da se ne moram pikati svaki dan..a na kraju je rast js ujednačeniji jer nema oscilacija kao što ima sa drugim injekcijama..

----------


## mimsi

Sljokice, da, steta... Nemam bas iskustva s takvom vrstom stimulacije, no iskreno se nadam da ce ta jedna koju imas biti dobitna!  :Smile: 

E da,da, Fuksija, zato mi je dr.i dala sad elonvu. U prvom ivfu sam imala gonale koje sam pikala svaki dan, bilo 6 stanica al ocito nisu bile ujednacene (oplodilo se 4, dva trodnevna vracena, dva nazslost propala jer nisu bili za zamrzavanje). Nadam se da ce sad bit bolje!  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Mimsi, bit ce sigurno! Drzim fige  :Wink: 

Jedino sto ju ja kupujem a dosta je skupa (oko 3000kn)  :Sad:  Ne znam da li ti dobivas od bolnice ili kako?

----------


## mimsi

Hvala ti! Sretno i tebi!  :Smile: 
Ja ju dobivam od bolnice jer sam u postupku preko hzzo-a.

----------


## mimsi

Danas prva fm na 6.dc. Imam 3 folikula (dva od 14mm i jedan od 11mm). Malo sam u bedu jer sam ocekivala ujednaceniji rast (elonva)...i da li to sad znaci da je to to ili ima sanse da ih bude jos? Ja sam nekak shvatila da ih elonva u isto vrijeme potakne i da ravnomjerno rastu, zato pitam.  :Undecided: 
Fuksija? Ostale cure s iskustvom? Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Prema svom iskustvu, ne bude ih vise..kako ti kaze na pocetku,to je to..mozda jos koji stigne al kod mene to bas i nije bio slucaj..ja sam ih znala imati 4-5 tako da ti to ni nije jako strasno..meni doktor uvijek kaze da je potreban samo jedan, onaj pravi i da nije bolje ako ih ima 10-15 svakakvih, potreban je samo jedan dobar  :Wink:  drzim fige!
Mimsi, a gdje ti ides?

----------


## mimsi

E...da, tak sam i mislila. Idem na Sv.Duh. danas mi je uveden cetrotide, al dr.  je spominjala jos nesto od preksutra, mozda puregon il tak nest, nisam sigurna.

----------


## fuksija

Mislim da je elonva meni bila umjesto puregona..ali sam uz puregon znala dobiti orgalutran, pa ces mozda to dobiti?

----------


## mimsi

Stvarno ne znam....sve je islo nekak na brzinu i nisam uopce skuzila sto su mi rekli. Vidjet cu preksutra.

----------


## Jolica30

Evo i mene, podigla lijekove...dobila novi protokol..u ovom ciklusu startam sa bemfolom. Prije toga sutra moram ponoviti tsh jer mi je 3,77 iako u prvom postupku nitko nije obraćao pažnju na to. Ovaj put mi je dr rekao da mora biti ispod 3 za postupak. I tako nadam se da će sutra nalaz tsh biti ispod 3 da mogu krenuti čim dođe menga sa bockanjem.

----------


## laine

Jolica, baš čudno da nitko nije reagirao na tsh, ja sam imala 2,50 pa su spuštali ispod 2.  Meni je bilo mrsko pit opet hormone pa sam googlala i išla po drugo mišljenje i ispalo je  je zaista najbolje za trudnoću imat tsh ispod 2. ( što ne znači da ne možeš ostat trudna sa više). Držim fige da možeš što prije krenut u postupak. Btw meni je uspjelo s bemfolom  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Drage sve,

nakon što keksanje nije urodilo malim keksima, došlo vrijeme da vam se i ja nakon dugotrajnog virkanja pridružim. Obavili smo sve pretrage (ja povisen AMH i androgeni hormoni što upućuje na PCOS, MM sve ok), doktor nam je preporucio klomifene i ciljane odnose sljedeća 3 ciklusa pa ako to ne upali mijenjamo taktiku. Upravo sam počela piti clomid i pokušavam se nadati najboljem. Doktor je izuzetno optimističan što se za mene ne bi moglo reći  :Smile:  Moje prvo odbrojavanje samo što nije počelo.

----------


## Jolica30

Jedva čekam 16h da vidim nalaz...nadam se da je tsh bolji i da ću moći u postupak. Laine drago mi je ćuti da si uspjela sa bemfolom, znam još par cura kojima je uspjelo...e sad dali je do lijeka ili se eto baš tako poklopilo...kako god držim fige i sebi da upali sa bemfolom.

----------


## Sybila

Jolica, što kaže nalaz? 

Ja sam bila na bemfoli. Nisam baš nešto zadovoljna brojem js u odnosu na moj AMH, ali mislim da je protokol bio dosta blag. Dobila sam 2x225, onda u sredini 150 i zadnja dva po 75. 
Uglavnom, ja sam imala užas nuspojave, koje su trajale cca 5 -7 dana, da bi onda samo nestale odjednom - odnosno, nestale su kad sam počela manijakalno piti sport sokove i valjda nadoknadila nešto što mi je nedostajalo.
Uglavnom, vidjelo se 8 js, dobila 6, 4 valjale, 2 oplođene. Ali, ono što moram reći je da su vrlo ujednačeno rasle i mislim da bi stimulacija bila ful lakša da sam odmah krenula sa tim sokovima  :Grin:  užasni su i mrzim ih, ali eto.

----------


## Jolica30

> Jolica, što kaže nalaz? 
> 
> Ja sam bila na bemfoli. Nisam baš nešto zadovoljna brojem js u odnosu na moj AMH, ali mislim da je protokol bio dosta blag. Dobila sam 2x225, onda u sredini 150 i zadnja dva po 75. 
> Uglavnom, ja sam imala užas nuspojave, koje su trajale cca 5 -7 dana, da bi onda samo nestale odjednom - odnosno, nestale su kad sam počela manijakalno piti sport sokove i valjda nadoknadila nešto što mi je nedostajalo.
> Uglavnom, vidjelo se 8 js, dobila 6, 4 valjale, 2 oplođene. Ali, ono što moram reći je da su vrlo ujednačeno rasle i mislim da bi stimulacija bila ful lakša da sam odmah krenula sa tim sokovima  užasni su i mrzim ih, ali eto.



Hvala Bogu pao je tsh na 3,0 tako da ću krenuti u postupak...sad samo da menga dođe.. Ja sam dobila za početak 300 jedinica. Nadam se boljem rezultatu nego sa gonalom. Od gonala sam dobila 7 folikula-2 jajne stanice-1 odmah odumrla a jedna se oplodila. Sybilla ti si isto u vg ako se ne varam  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Super Jolica, baš mi je drago  :Smile:  kad otprilike očekuješ mengu?
Jesam, jesam, i ja sam u vg  :Smile:  možda se i vidimo tamo!

----------


## Jolica30

> Super Jolica, baš mi je drago  kad otprilike očekuješ mengu?
> Jesam, jesam, i ja sam u vg  možda se i vidimo tamo!


Menga bi trebala sad kroz 2-3 dana... Nadam se da će biti točna pa da krenem u drugi postupak  :Smile:  . Daj mi reci kakve si to sokove pila dok si bila u stimulaciji?

----------


## Sybila

mislim da ne smijem reklamirati pa reći točno, ali radi se o izotoničnim napitcima koji nadoknađuju elektrolite nakon sporta. meni je ful tlak padao, konstantno sam se znojila, dehidrirala bi 10 min nakon što sam se napila vode, ova čuda su me spasila. ideju sam dobila slučajno - ovdje na forumu sam naletjela na nekog tko je to spomenuo, i na stranim forumima vidjela da žene spašava.

----------


## Jolica30

Sybilla možeš slobodno i u inbox, čisto da znam ako mene uhvati...iako obzirom na moj nizak amh mislim da je to nemoguća misija..

----------


## Sybila

Imaš i pp  :Wink:  znam da je niski amh loša vijest, ali to ne mora značiti da se ta jedna ili dvije neće primiti  :Wink:

----------


## mimsi

Danas na fm 8 dc i dalje su tri folikula (dva su narasla za 1-2mm a jedan je isti kao i prekjucer 14mm). Od sutra pikam puregon. Jel to znaci da bi ih moglo bit jos? Stalno se tome nadam...

----------


## Sybila

mimsi - Ne možeš znati točan broj do samog dana punkcije. Može biti 1-2 gore i dolje. 

Ja sam 14dc, moj folikul 26mm i ne puca, sunce mu! slušam "ma danas će ovulacija" od ponedjeljka  :oklagija:

----------


## mimsi

Uh...nadam se da ce biti gore ili bar isti  :Smile: 

Sybila, bome dobra igra živaca..držim fige da bude što prije!  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Stigla i moja menga..od sutra startam sa bemfolom..nadam se boljem uspjehu nego zadnji put  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

na svu sreću nisi predugo čekala  :Smile:  doći će punkcija brzo, vidjet ćeš.

u međuvremenu ja sam se nečega sjetila. Moja priča polip-ugrušak-polip-ne znamo...sjetila sam se da sam prije cca 8-9 godina bila na UZV na sv.Duhu, išla sam na c.doppler. Oni su tada napravili neku frku jer su nešto vidjeli na cerviksu, skupilo ih se 5 oko mog uzv, doslovno su telefonima zvali kao "dođi vidjeti". Kao nikad tako nešto nisu vidjeli (to prečesto čujem kod doktora  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Zaključak je bio da je nekaj čudno s cerviksom, napravit papu da se vidi jel u pitanju rak, a ako nije onda sam imam čudan cerviks koji će otežavati stvari u budućnosti. Nitko to nikada ni prije ni poslije nije vidio, pretpostavljam da se vidi baš na c.doppleru. Ja sam na to u potpunosti zaboravila, sad me samo prosvijetlilo  :Grin:  mislim da će na transferu biti zabavno.

----------


## fuksija

Uh Sybila, to bi svakako trebala napomenuti doktoru..

----------


## Sybila

Da, planiram sutra doći ranije i tražiti razgovor s doktorom prije transfera, ispričati, pokazati slike i nalaz taj (iskopala sam ga negdje). Za svaki slučaj postim od večeras ako će biti anestezije  :Grin:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure mene zanima kada dođe dan punkcije i transfera dali imamo pravo tražiti svog dr koji nas je vodio kroz postupak većinu folikulometrija ili mora to odraditi baš onaj koji se zatekne gore taj dan?

----------


## Sybila

Transfer nije uspio. Pokusali na zivo, nije islo, uspavali me...i opet nista. Cekam dr da mi dodje objasniti.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
Lezim i placem.

----------


## Jolica30

Ajmeeee draga Sybilla jako jako mi je žao... Drži se, šaljem puno  :grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## mimsi

Sybilla, zao mi je!!!  :Sad: 
Javi svakako sto kazu doktori...pa mora bit neko rjesenje valjda!jooooj

----------


## Sybila

hvala  :grouphug: 

ajme cure koliko je krvi bilo  :Shock: 
sad kad sam posve budna...prvo je krenulo na živo. doktor pokušavao, dilatirao, pokušao proći - ne ide. pa onda s novim kateterom. ne ide. sestra, biologinja idu uokolo, traže druge katetere, ne ide. niti s najmanjim. mene svo to vrijeme boli i postaje bol sve jača, zgrčila se ali čitava. toliko me boljelo da me boljelo i vađenje spekuluma kad je odustao napokon.
čekala anesteziologa, pa ajde opet. buđenje u sobi, sestra kaže ništa. uzak i baloniran cerviks, a polip se ispriječio i ne ide. ne znam jel ga pokušao čupati van ili što, ali teklo je iz mene ful. sva sreća ponijela rezervne gaćice, vlažne maramice sve potrošila, prala se dodatno i vodom i maramicama  :Sad:  

iskreno mi je i drago da nije uspio kad je to toliko traumatično bilo, sumnjam da bi se primili na to. 
embrije će pustiti do blastociste i onda smrzavati, držite fige da se održe. 
idem sljedeći tj na dogovor, pa onda na histeroskopiju. ne znam znate li kolike su liste čekanja u vinogradskoj za histeroskopiju?

----------


## mimsi

Ajmeee, covjece...pa sta sve zena mora izdrzat i proc, uzas..
Nadam se da neces dugo cekat histeroskopiju i da ce embrijici bit jaki!
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Jooj Sybilla djelimo istu sudbinu. Sad sam ponovno u postupku i kad ovo citam sjetim se svog transfera. Iskreno ne pada mi na pamet dozvoliti ovaj put istu stvar. Transfer dolazi u obzir samo uz anesteziju. Moja mrva se nije zadrzala zbog soka i izmucene maternice od pokusavanja na zivo.

----------


## fuksija

Sybila i Jolica, tako mi je zao da morate to prolaziti  :Sad:  
Sybila, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je bilo..sve mi je cudno da nema nekog nacina da se to rijesi..zar je to tako tesko? Stvarno, koliko muke treba proci da se dode do djeteta  :Sad:

----------


## mimsi

Prijavljujem punkciju danas, bilo 4 stanice koje po rijecima dr. "nisu lose"... Ne znam kak bi to shvatila...al sta je, tu je

----------


## fuksija

Mimsi, to je ok  :Wink:  ja sam naucila kroz ove postupke da nista nije sigurno cak i  kad je sigurno, i kad mislis da ne bude ok, bude...tako da, hrabro naprijed!
Ja sam imala odlicne embrije, prekrasan endometrij, bez dijagnoza oboje pa nikako uspjeti..sad neki prosjecan embrij i uspjelo...eto..

----------


## Sybila

Hej curke, hvala na podrsci  :Smile:  zapravo mi tek danas sjeda na mjesto sto se izdogadjalo...ne osjećam se bas najbolje  :Sad:  kako ste vi? Jelice kako ide s pikanjem?

Jedna dobra vijest je da su moji graskici opet smrznuti, jedan je blastica, a drugi morula.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Yarmmai

Sybila- jesu li embriji došli do blastica? ako sam dobro pohvatala ti embriji su već bili smrznuti i sad kad dođu do blastica će ponovo biti smrznuti?

----------


## Yarmmai

ahahah, ja pitam a ti odgovaraš u istom trenutku  :Smile:   Bravo na malim borcima!

----------


## Jolica30

Sybila znam sve kako se osjećaš, prošla sam to prije pola godine... Pikanje za sada ide ok, sutra imam prvi uzv pa čemo vidjeti. Nadam se da se barem nešto događa... Kako postupak odmiće tako sve više razmišljam o transferu i užasno me strah da me nitko neće poslušati i uvažiti moju molbu za anestezijom a ja na živo više ne pristajem... Jednostavno mislim da maternica nije bila toliko izmućena da bi moja mrvica i prvi put ostala uz mene, ovako je sve otišlo k vragu...

----------


## Sybila

Yarmmai - da, tko bi rekao da je bila sreća da su ih prvo smrzavali na tri dana - sada su se mogli još malo razjačati do ponovnog smrzavanja  :Smile:  drže se mali, to su na maminu stranu obitelji  :Laughing:  

Jolice, žao mi je zbog svega što si i ti prošla. Reci odmah sutra na UZV što misliš i kako želiš da se postupa. Tebi nisu ponudili histeroskopiju da vide zašto je problem u transferu i eventualno malo očiste ako ima što za očistiti? 
Inače, imaš ovdje negdje temu o traumatskim transferima, ako ju već nisi našla. Ima nas više  :Sad:  ali ima i lijepih priča!

----------


## mimsi

Hvala ti na ohrabrenju, @fuksija!  :Smile: 
Ma malo me to zbediralo jer sam zadnja 3 i pol mjeseca trosila vise preparata za poboljsanje kvalitete jajnih stanica, pa sam ocekivala da ce biti bas, bas super...
Ali dobro,da,moram biti pozitivna i nadati se najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## sljokicaa

Mimsi puno srece na punkciji! Meni je samo 1 bila zrela, vratili su mi ju 3.dan 5st i sad cekam. Moramo misliti pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Hvala ti puno, sljokice! Sretno i tebi, neka se mrva dobro uhvati i ne mice 9 mj.  :Smile: 
Moja punkcija je odrađena, cekam sutra za vijesti o transferu.

----------


## mimsi

Cure, transfer u četvrtak. Oplodile se 3 od 4. Sretna sam i molim Boga da sada rastu i pravilno se dijele!  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure ja sam danas bila na prvom uzv. 6-ti dan ciklusa i dr vidi samo 3 folikula

----------


## mimsi

Jolice30, ne mora to biti krajnji broj. Ja sam u prošlom postupku krenula s 2-3, a završila na 6 jajnih stanica. Tako da...stigen još svašta biti  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Jolice - tek je krenulo, čekaj kako će dalje ići  :Smile:  kako je prošao razgovor? 
mimsi  :fige:

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala cure, vidjet cemo u petak sta ce biti. Sybila gore proslo sve ok, bio je dr.K i rekao da nema problema za transfer, kada se to priblizi da samo napomenem da idemo uz anesteziju.

----------


## fuksija

Sljokica, puno srece  :Wink: 

Mimsi, super postotak, drzim fige!

Jolica, drzim fige da ih bude jos  :Wink:

----------


## mimsi

Hvala cure! Nadam se da su svi još živi i jedva čekam sutra.  :Smile:

----------


## sljokicaa

Hvala!
Sretno sutra mimsi! Jolica sam nek rastu!
Ja sutra piskim test, bas me strah...

----------


## mimsi

Hvala šljokice, želim ti plus sutra!

Cure, mene nekak danas baš boli trbuh dolje...ne znam jel to ok. Jučer i prekjučer sam osjećala dos lijevi jajnik i ok, mislim da je to normalno nakon punkcije. Al danas tak neka tupa bol u doljnjem trbuhu..i dok hodam mi je onak osjetljivo i bolno. Zadnji put mi nije bilo tak. Nadam se da sutra neće biti problema na transferu...  :Cekam:  Šta mislite?

----------


## Stipka

Neće bit problema,ne brini.svee je to "normalno" :Joggler:

----------


## Sybila

Je, ja sam imala najčudnije senzacije i bolove, ne brini  :Smile:  sretno sutra i javi kako je prošlo!  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Sad sam stavljala utrogestan i napipala nesto jaaako nateceno! Upravo "to" me boli..kad sjedam, dizem se i hodam.

----------


## Sybila

Hmmmm...jel to možda neka cista ili hematom nastao na mjestu uboda za punkciju? jesi mjerila temperaturu?

----------


## Sybila

Mislim da ću vrlo brzo zaspati, ne znam hoćeš se javiti, vidjeti. Ajde molim te samo izmjeri temperaturu, i ako je visoka - pravac na hitnu, nemoj čekati jutro! Ako se bol pogoršava - isti postupka. Pogotovo ako to naotečeno tipa počne curiti, smrditi ili bilo što slično. Ja vjerujem da je možda samo neka čudna reakcija i da nije nikakva infekcija, ali znam kroz što sve prolazimo i koliko nam je tijelo izmoždeno, ništa nije isključeno.
A prije transfera sutra, to i sama znaš, prvo na pregled pa će oni vidjeti. 
Žao mi je što te boli  :Sad:   :grouphug:

----------


## sljokicaa

Test negativan  :Sad:

----------


## Stipka

:Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Yarmmai

sljokicaa, koji ti je to dnt? koji test ti radila? Kad je beta? Nemoj prerano brinuti.

----------


## Yarmmai

mimsi- kako si?

----------


## sljokicaa

11dnt 3-dnevne js, rekli su mi tak da testiram. A neki unitest sam radila. Al pila sam jako puno vode jucer pa ne znam jel mozda to utjecalo na urin. Budem zvala nakon posla da vidim sta dalje.

Mimsi ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## Sybila

Sljokica drzim fige da je lazno negativan  :fige:  javi popodne!
Mimsi di si nam?

----------


## sljokicaa

Evo cula sam se s njima, kazu da je sad vec trebalo biti pozitivno i da znaci nije uspjelo. Sad 1 ciklus pauze, pa ponovno.

----------


## mimsi

Evo me, cure, hvala vam na brizi, nisam stigla prije pisati.
Šljokice, jako mi je zao!  :Sad:  Odtuguj a onda glavu gore i u nove pobjede!
A ja...joj cure, znaci sinoc sam zaspala u tim bolovima (Sibila nisam vidjela poruku, sorry), jutros i dalje isto..otisla u Zg na transfer. Prvo me dr.pregledala, ja joj opisala bolove i kaze ona sve ok, ne vidi nist povecano ni zadebljano (a ja sam to osjetila opet ujutro dok sam stavljala utrice) i da smatra da moze transfer.endometrij prekrasan, imamo dva lijepa osmostanicna embrija. Ja onak nesigurna, reko dobro, vi znate najbolje i izadjem u cekaonu. Potom me zovu opet i dr.i biologica, opet detaljni pregled na kojem utvrdjuju povecane jajnike i neku tekucinu...i jos nesto mrmljaju. Predlazu ipak da sutra zamrznu embrije i da ja odmirujem te da transfer ostavimo za sljedeci ciklus. Odmah sam se slozila s tim jer se stvarno ne osjecam dobro. Kazu da sam trebala mirovat poslije punkcije (iako to nisu napisale u nalazu) a meni moj gin ne da bolovanje..kao moze tek poslije transfera..one valjda mislile da nema potrebe pisat, ne znam, gotovo sad. Uglavnom, molim se da moji borci prezive zamrzavanje i odmrzavanje, na bolovanju sam dva tj. I slj.ciklus transfer..ako bude sve ok.

----------


## Yarmmai

sljokica - zao mi je
mimsi - mislim da je to dobra odluka. Tebi želim brzi oporavak i da slijedeći ciklus, transfer i ishod budu uspješni.

----------


## Sybila

šljokice žao mi je  :Sad:  
mimsi - prvo - žao mi je zbog komplikacija  :Sad:  drago mi je da nije nešto opasnije i mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti, budu oni dobro. i ja sam bila tužna zbog smrzavanja, da bi čak i preživjeli smrzavanje, odmrzavanje, rasli i opet smrznuti - i mislim da će biti dobro i dalje. Mene su cure tu tješile da FET ima nešto bolju uspješnost, pa eto možeš se voditi i tom mišlju. glavno da se ti sad odmaraš i oporavljaš, a smrzliće će staviti u maternicu veselu i odmornu.

Što se tiče bolovanja - bullshit. Dakle, ja sam bila na bo od prvog dana injekcija, do dana transfera kad se odlučilo da ga neće biti. Moj gin ni a nije rekao, čak MPO doktori nisu pisali mirovanje, stvarno ga moram pohvaliti, a zakon bolovanje pokriva u potpunosti. Tako da - ako nedajbože budeš opet morala na punkciju (ali nećeš) - traži bolovanje i ne daj se!

Ja sam evo obavila pregled/dogovor za dalje. Dr.koji me vodi cijelo vrijeme (ne onaj koji je radio transfer) kaže da se ET treba raditi uz UZV, da on jako dobro zna kakav je moj cerviks, pokazivao mi je na ekranu kamo treba ići i on će raditi transfer. Radit ćemo prvo probni 10d sljedećeg c, pa ako bude sve ok onda idemo u normalni. Ne bi me na operaciju, smatra da ne treba. S obzirom da mi ovaj drugi dr.poslije transfera nije ništa došao reći, tek sam danas saznala da onog polipa definitivno nema unutra, to je samo moj cerviks. It's just me  :Grin:  
I tako se moja saga nastavlja  :Coffee:  

ps. moram reći jednu stvar, cure moje...uza sve te pretrage, uzv, pa onda naravno gljivice prije m (jer tako moje tijelo funkcionira)...nema hopacupa već dva mjeseca. činjenica da si nismo međusobno glavu odgrizli od frustracija me fascinira. to je jedna nuspojava na koju te definitivno ne pripreme  :lool:

----------


## mimsi

I ja mislim da je dobro da pricekamo, da. Hvala vam, cure. Sad cu odmarat i nesekirat se... 
I ja se tjesim nesto vecom uspjesnosti FETa, Sybila.  :Smile:  Ma ovi tvoji su stvarno pravi borci! To ce bit neki wunderkindi  :Very Happy:  Jako mi je drago sto ipak ne moras na operaciju, a sljedeci ciklus ce ubrzo i bit ce sve ok.
A bolovanje..ma sta da vam kazem, ovaj moj gin je bas neki....da ne kazem sta. Vec smo se jednom nest zakacili oko bolovanja. Al danas ga je dao bez beda, malo mu se upalila lampica,izgleda.
A hopacupa...da, razumijemo se u potpunosti!  :Wink:

----------


## fuksija

Joj, sto se tice tog hopacupa, mi postimo vec duuuugo  :Sad: 

A za transfer, pa meni ga uvijek rade uz uzv, zar moze drugacije?

Mimsi, dobra ti je odluka, odmori se i vidjet ces da ce ti se FET primiti  :Wink:  

Sljokice, zao mi je  :Sad:  ali bit ce!

----------


## Yarmmai

Sybila - koji ti je doktor bio na transferu a koji je ovaj drugi. Ja sam isto u VG.

----------


## mimsi

Meni danas puno bolje!  :Smile:  Jucer sam stvarno cijeli dan provela pred tv-om i isplatilo se. Danas vise nema jake boli u trbuhu, samo mrvicu boli. I lijevi jajnik dost osjetim. Doslo mi je da jutros zapalim za Zg na transfer, al reko ajd necu da me jos tam ne gledaju cudno,haha..a na bolovanju dva tjedna!  :Very Happy:  
Naravno da sad samu sebe mucim uspjesnoscu feta  :Undecided:  Imam sam ta dva smrzlica od 4 dana, valjda ce prezivjet odmrzavanje...joooooj, dajte mi koju pozitivnu, pliz!  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Mimsi, evo pozitive, vraćen mi je jedan smrzlić, u srijedu beta 470, danas 1270

----------


## željkica

> Mimsi, evo pozitive, vraćen mi je jedan smrzlić, u srijedu beta 470, danas 1270


Aaaaa bravo čestitam! !!!!!Da te pitam ti si nedavmo imala kiretazu jel bila u opcoj ili lokalnoj anesteziji?mene ceka u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Zenii

Željkice, žao mi je što nije uspjelo. Imala sam kiretažu s lokalnom anestezijom i bilo je bezbolno, a kraj mene je bila cura koja je inzistirala na općoj i dobila je.
Nadam se da će sve proći dobro, želim ti brzi oporavak.

----------


## mimsi

Jao Zenii suuuper!! Cestitam!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jolica30

Danas odradila uzv...nekako to sve kilavo ide...imam 3 folikula, narasli su sa 7 i 8mm na 9mm i jedan na 11mm... Šta uopće očekivati od toga svega??

----------


## fuksija

Zeni, na koji dan su ti te bete?

Mimsi, FET je puno uspjesniji..meni se od dva puta oba uspjela..

----------


## Zenii

[QUOTE=fuksija;2928686]Zeni, na koji dan su ti te bete?

...QUOTE]

12dnt i 14 dnt

----------


## željkica

> Željkice, žao mi je što nije uspjelo. Imala sam kiretažu s lokalnom anestezijom i bilo je bezbolno, a kraj mene je bila cura koja je inzistirala na općoj i dobila je.
> Nadam se da će sve proći dobro, želim ti brzi oporavak.


I meni ce bit u lokalnoj a tako me strah,nadat cu se tvojoj kiretaza.

----------


## mimsi

Jolice30 mislim da je najbitnije da oni rastu...a punkcija ce ocito biti nesto kasnije.

Ma sto se FETa tice, mene je samo strah tog odmrzavanja, da nece prezivjet. Ne znam jel to cest slucaj?

----------


## fuksija

Ja mislim da uopce nije..prije sam i ja sumnjala u to i bojala se hoce li prezivjeti ali mislim da to nije problem..

----------


## Sybila

Jolice - i ja sam imala ful spori rast folikula, moguće da neke žene tako reagiraju na bemfolu. One koje su krenule samnom su imale punkciju otprilike 2-3 dana prije mene. Meni je prirodno ovulacija 15dc, mislim da sva nešto kasnim  :Grin: 

mimsi - ma ne brini se za odmrzavanje. baš sam išla čitati zbog sebe ono neki dan, i našla da su ranije tehnike zamrzavanja dovodile do češćeg propadanja embrija, ali današnje (koje ih brže smrznu) su najčešće uspješne i ne propadaju embriji. bude sve ok  :Kiss:

----------


## Jolica30

sybila da nažalost kod mene se bemfola nije baš iskazala...em malo folikula em sporo rastu..nekako je na gonalima bilo bolje.

----------


## Sybila

hm...a kak ti je bilo u prvom - vidim da si vratila samo jednu blasticu?

----------


## Stipka

Meni je bemfola bila super..i reakcija super obzirom na niži amh.. valjda to sve od covika do covika.a i zar bemfola ne spada u gonale..?

----------


## mimsi

Pa to me i zbunilo,da. Citam na temi o uspjesnosti feta o dosta propalih embrija, al to je onda ocito ta zastarijela tehnika smrzavanja. Hvala vam na pozitivi, cure, sad je bolje!  :Wink: 

A sto se reakcije na stimulaciju tice, ocito nema pravila, kak koji ciklus uhvatimo.. Jolice, nek ih je 3, al nek među njima bude dobitna!  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Bemfola je generički gonal, koliko sam shvatila. A njena uspješnost nije statistički značajno drukčija od gonala, na velikom uzorku nema razlike - ali to ne znači da jedna osoba ne može drukčije reagirati na nju - bilo bolje ili lošije. 
Tko zna, možda ih kod tebe bude manje, ali budu kvalitetnije! Nikad ne znaš  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

U prvom postupku sam imala 7 folikula, 2 jajne stanice. Jedna je odmah odumrla a jedna se oplodila i došla silom prilike zbog transfera do blastice.. Moj amh je niži i zato odgovor na stimulaciju nije neki..

----------


## Sybila

Sad nemaš što nažalost nego čekati da vidiš što će biti na dan punkcije. Držim  :fige:  da budu sva tri folikula s js  :Smile:  I super transfer!

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala draga...i ja se nadam da će biti barem dvije stanice. A transfer hvala bogu ide u anesteziji.

----------


## Stipka

Ma bit će to sve dobro. Ja sam s bemfolom imala osam folikula,od toga osam jajnih stanica..7 zrelih,jedna nezrela,i od tih 7 6 se oplodilo. Sve ocjenjene ko odlične,pa ništa...tako da,zbilja nema pravila. Jedna ali vrijedna..glavu gore  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimsi

Kad je rijec o jajnim stanicama, jel vi bas pitate kakve su (zrele, nezrele, lijepe, lose i sl.) il vam sami kazu? Meni nitko nikad nist. I oba puta sam imala vise stanica nego folikula na zadnjoj fm. Zadnji put sam bas pitala pa sam dobila neki kiseli odg. da nisu lose i to je sve.

----------


## Sybila

Po tom pitanju sam ful zadovoljna vinogradskom. Odmah ti dodju reci koliko je js, daju broj telefona da ih zoves od sutra do dana prije transfera. Kazu kvalitetu, napredak, svoju procjenu. I mislim da bi tako trebali apsolutno svi, a ako nece sami od sebe - treba zahtijevati.

----------


## Stipka

Meni je isto odma rečeno koliko stanica i koliko zrelih tj.kvalitetnih

----------


## Stipka

A pri transferu ocjena embrija ..

----------


## Jolica30

Da apsolutno se slažem sa Sybilom što se toga tiče u vinogradskoj sve lijepo kažu..a na folikulometriji uvijek pitam koliko je folikula, kakvi su... Ja imam opet problem sa lijekom..ovaj puta orgalutran  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  igla mu je ubi bože...kako ste vi to rješavale najbezbolnije?? Neki dobar savjet...evo već dva dana imam podljeve kao da me netko namlatio. Igla mu je užasno tupa, jedva uđe pod kožu, onda se bojim da mi neide lijek van pa pokušavam što više ubost i nastaju masnice. Eto tko ga je koristio ima neki savjet?

----------


## mimsi

Ma kakvi, meni niko nist... Al sad cu ja malo vise ispitivat!!!
Jolice, ubodi se pod kutem od 90 i uvedi igli do kraja (prije toga stisni kozu na dijelu uboda palcem i kaziprstom). Ja sam tak i bilo je sve ok, bez podljeva i ikakvih problema.

----------


## Sybila

Nađi "sweet spot" :D Meni je to dio iznad kuka, salo točno iznad kosti. Najmanje boli i uopće mi tamo nisu ostajale masnice. A M je najbolje išlo kada bi ju upiknuo maltene svom snagom jako brzo u taj dio kože koji stisneš, ko pikado, do kraja, stisne, ostavi, pa van. Meni osobno, a ti ćeš sama vidjet, nije pasao kut od 90, tada bi mi redovno išla kap krvi van. Negdje oko 70 stupnjeva (na pola puta od 45 do 90) mi je bilo naj.

----------


## fuksija

Jolice, meni je isto orgalutran bio koma..igla neka tupa..pa kad god sam mogla sam dala med.sestri da me pikne jer sam ionak to koristila 3-4 dana..od toga bi me ona piknula dvaput jer sam dolazila svaki drugi dan a ostalo sama..ona mi je sama rekla da samo treba naglo i jako piknuti a ne onako pomalo..

----------


## Jolica30

Možda je u tome greška što ja to pomalo pa nikako zabiti...ali jednostavno imam neki strah od tog naglog uboda  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Sybila

uuuu vjeruj mi, njega nit ne osjetiš  :lool:  iznenadiš se kad vidiš da je igla unutra. Kako ide s pikicama?

----------


## Jolica30

Sybila evo danas prvi dan si dala orgalutran bez problema...malo sam ga brže piknula i super. Stvarno sam ovih dana muku mučila sa njim. Sutra uzv i nadam se da sam pri kraju sa bockanjem  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## Sybila

Hajde sretno sutra, javi!  :Smile: 

inače, moja menga je uranila debelo - 23dc, tako da me vrlo brzo čeka transfer.

----------


## Jolica30

Sybila super, baš mi je drago...kad bi onda trebao biti transfer?

----------


## Sybila

ja računam tamo negdje oko 15.-17.11. Probni oko 7. Ako se poklopi kak je ovulacija bila prošli mjesec. 
Nda, ko za vraga, ja ovaj mjesec idem na put, na konferenciju na kojoj izlažem rad. Sad se treba moći dogovoriti s dr. da to nekako izvedem, ne mogu ne otići.  :Undecided:

----------


## Jolica30

Držim fige da ovaj put prođe sve dobro i bezbolno  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mimsi

Sretno, Sybila!  :Kiss:

----------


## Munkica

Drage čekalice,

pridružujem vam se u odbrojavanju nakon prve ture klomifena, pregnyla i hopsanja. Samopikanje uopće nije strašno kao što sam mislila. Jedino mi se od hcg-a uzasno spava. Je li još netko imao takve nuspojave?

Želim svima svu sreću i što manji broj postupaka  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Kod mene se eto bliži kraju..moji folikuli su na 15mm i vjerojatno u petak aspiracija. usrijedu još uzv da se vidi definitivno. Sybila ako budeš 7.11 na probnom transferu možda se vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## klamerica

Bok cure! Evo, da se i ja prijavim u odbrojavanje 2016  :Smile:  Cestitam svim pozitivnim betama u ovoj godini i suosjecam od srca sa svim negativnim
 Imam 2 neuspjesna IVF postupka iza sebe. Trenutno sam u "Mariborskom" protokolu kod dr. V. Dakle, zapocela sam sa antibebi pilulama koje sam uzimala do pred 4 dana, danas apliciram 15-u injekciju Decapeptyla s time da bih danas trebala zapoceti i sa apliciranjem Gonala. Do sada mi je sve teklo skolski pa se nadam da ce tako teci i do kraja. Muci me jedino sto od prestanka uzimanja pilula do danas (4 dana) nisam dobila M. Valjda to nece predstavljati problem...

----------


## D&D

Samo provjere radi, u Cita (St) sam u novom postupku IVF....ovaj tjedan je aspiracija stanica, ima li jos tko?

----------


## Stipka

Ja sljedeći ciklus

----------


## fuksija

Kakav je to probni transfer?  :Smile:  nisam cula za to..

----------


## Sybila

hvala cure  :Smile:  Jolica, još ćemo se tipkati, pa se nadam da se možda stvarno i vidimo  :Smile:  

klamerica - to stvarno ne znam, makar znam da bi gonal trebao ići od 2dc. Da se počinje davati prije m nisam čula, ali relativno sam friška. Da ih nazoveš i pitaš? 

fuksija - rade kao transfer, ali bez embrija - sve isto, samo kaj nikaj ne ubace  :Grin:  radi se to kod problematičnih cerviksa, da znaju kamo će i da budu sigurni da mogu.

----------


## fuksija

Aha, ok  :Smile:  hvala na pojasnjenju  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

Klamerica sta ti pise u protokolu? U kom roku od anti bebi si trebala dobiti men.? Meni je pisalo da im se javim ukoliko u tom i tom roku ne prokrvarim. Mislim da ne bi trebala piceti s gonalima ako ne dobijes m. Obavezno im se javi.

----------


## klamerica

Pisalo mi da 31.10. zapocnem sa apliciranjem Gonala. Prosli tjedan na pregledu mi je dr. rekao da zapocnem unatoc tome da li M bude oskudna ili obilna ili bez obzira na to koji dan je dobijem da zapocnem sa pikanjem 31.10. Nazivala sam kliniku u pon. popodne no nitko se nije javljao. Ali procurila sam tocno 31.10. u 7 navecer a u pola 8 sam trebala uzeti Gonal. Sreca (valjda)! Uglavom, sad imam najnormalniju M. i nastavljam po protokolu sa Gonalom i Decapeptylom. U kojoj si i fazi?

----------


## klamerica

Mare157, sad citam po nekim postovima da je tebi uspjelo u B+. Koji protokol si imala? Isto si bila kod dr. V? Sorry na direktnom pitanju al nemam vremena pretrazivati postove...

----------


## Jolica30

Evo cure danas odrađen i zadnji uzv, večeras štoperica i petak aspiracija. Držite fige da bude barem 1-2 jajne stanice  :Smile:  . Doktor je danas gledao uzv-om i definitivno idem i transfer u anesteziji i zbog toga osječam olakšanje.

----------


## mare157

> Mare157, sad citam po nekim postovima da je tebi uspjelo u B+. Koji protokol si imala? Isto si bila kod dr. V? Sorry na direktnom pitanju al nemam vremena pretrazivati postove...


Jesam u B+ ali kod dr.D. U Mb sam bila kod vlaisavljevica prije 6 godina za 1.bebu. Neuspjesno. Sjecam se da je u protokolu bilo sve do u detalja opisano. Super da je stigla menga. 
Sad sam bila na elonvi i menopuru + decapeptyli.

----------


## kikica_87

Pozdrav svima, evo nova Sam na forumu I prvi mi je ivf postupak. Danas je treci Dan nakon  ET. Prva dva Dana san imala uzasne grceve I nadutost, danas nista, osjecam se sasvim normalno osim sta me cicke malo bole. Sad neznam da li je normalno osjecati se normalno   vracene su mi dvi stanice, beta 14.11 a tek je treci dan. Ali odlucila sam ne raditi nikakve testove ranije tako da sam se naoruzala strpljenjem i optimizmom 

I naravno sretno svima  i sta manje stresa

----------


## klamerica

Toliko se nadam da ce mi ovaj put uspjeti postupak da cu eksplodirati od nadanja! Cestitam ti od srca na plusu! Sigurna sam da je to predivan osjecaj! Nadam se da cu i ja uspjeti sa svojom terapijom...

----------


## mimsi

Izgleda da mi je stigla menga! Sinoc nakon odnosa lagana sukrvica i ujutro nest malcice. Preko dana nist i sad evo vidim bas svjeza krv na papiru...malo doduse al ono..nema sta drugo neg menga. A tek mi je 22.dc. Nikad tak rano nisam dobila...  :Undecided:  I ja cu pozurit s FETom izgleda...

----------


## klamerica

Osobno ne znam kakav je osjecaj nakon ET jer nisam jos dosla nikad do njega, no citajuci o simptomima drugih cura znam da je sasvim normalno sto se osjecas normalno!! Sretno!! I drzim fige za blizance!

----------


## Sybila

mimsi - eto, i ti i ja ovaj mjesec uranile, žuri nam se maternica na FET  :Smile:  
Ja sam se čula s bolnicom, 7.11. imam probni transfer, javim kako je prošao. 

sretno nam svima  :Kiss:

----------


## mimsi

Pa da, Sybila, joj te nase maternice, bas su nestrpljive!  :Very Happy: 
Sretno na probnom transferu, bit ce to dobro!  :Kiss: 
Jolice, Klamerice, Kikice, D&D, Munkice, sretno!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala cure na dobrim željama...što se više bliži punkcija samo me strah da neću dobiti ništa...Moj najveći strah je obzirom da imam samo 2 folikula da će se desiti da budu prazni  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, Mimsi  :Smile:  Nemam nikakve simptome (osim sto bih mogla prespavati cijeli tjedan), a do vađenja krvi još 10 dana. Ja sam u istom raspolozenju kao i klamerica - toliko sam optimisticna da uopce ne pomisljam na to da bi test mogao biti negativan. Svi doktori i sestre ovdje su toliko pozitivni od toga da je endrometrij prekrasan, folikuli divni. Osjecam se ko Mujo u Kanadi  :Smile:

----------


## kikica_87

Hvala mimsi takodjer I tebi sretno I svim ostalim,curama  :Smile: 
Uspila sam napokon dobiti bolnicu, nazalost od preostale 4 nista nije zamrznuto. Rekla Je da je krenila dvije zamrzavati Ali da nisu dobro reagirale I da je odustala, da im kvaliteta nije bas dobra.
Sad me je strah da ni ove vracene nece biti dobre  :Sad:  
Bas sam bila puna optimizma i sve, iako znam da je tek prvi put. Znam da to nemora nista znacit al sad sam bas nekako tuzna kako od 4 nijedna nije uspila.

----------


## mimsi

Jolice mislim da ce bit ok. I ja imam nizi amh (8.3) i oba puta je bilo cak i vise j.s.nego folikula na zadnjoj fm. Cure s jos nizim amh dobivaju po par stanica, tako da vjerujem da ce bit dobro.

----------


## Buba38

> Hvala cure na dobrim željama...što se više bliži punkcija samo me strah da neću dobiti ništa...Moj najveći strah je obzirom da imam samo 2 folikula da će se desiti da budu prazni  .


Ja imam jako loš Amh i ne mislim da neće uspjet,dr. su rekli da čak neću nit uspjet ja sam išla dalje nije mi bilo svejedno bilo je tu i suza al kod kog nije i ostala sam uporna u prvom stimuliranom imala sam 3 folikula od toga 1 js stim da su mi folikuli ispucali a ta 1 šta je ostala nije bila zrela i nije se oplodila. a onda sam napravila malu pauzu kratku pa prominila dr. onda krenuli u prirodne cikluse samnom koja imam ispod 4 amh i imala sam svaki mj 1 folikul al nije dočeko aspiraciju a onda sad u 10 mj je dr. odlučio da idemo probat u prirodnom sa klomifenom i dobili smo 3 folikula 2 js od toga se 1 oplodila, to ti je ukratko moja priča i to ublažena zato nesmiješ gubit nadu ako sad ne uspije postoji sledeći mj uvijek postoji dok postoji šansa i mala.

----------


## klamerica

Cure help! Da li se kojoj dogodilo da si je dala duplu dozu Gonala? Naime, protekla tri dana sam se pikala sa 225 ml a danas sam trebala krenuti na 125 ml, no zabunom sam piknula 225ml. Dali sam napravila veliko s.anje?!? Ima koja slicno iskustvo?

----------


## Jolica30

Buba hvala na tvojim riječima...sve ja to znam...iskreno prvi postupak mi je jako teško pao psihički...čak sam imala više folikula ali dobila samo 2 stanice od kojih jedna nije bila zrela a jedna se uspjela oploditi ali nije se primila... Sad uz promjenu lijeka imam 2 folikula i nadam se najboljem.. Samo me eto uhvatila neka tuga jer eto šanse su minimalne...ali ipak postoje...

----------


## Buba38

> Buba hvala na tvojim riječima...sve ja to znam...iskreno prvi postupak mi je jako teško pao psihički...čak sam imala više folikula ali dobila samo 2 stanice od kojih jedna nije bila zrela a jedna se uspjela oploditi ali nije se primila... Sad uz promjenu lijeka imam 2 folikula i nadam se najboljem.. Samo me eto uhvatila neka tuga jer eto šanse su minimalne...ali ipak postoje...


Draga dokle god ima šanse pa makar i one najmanje ipak su šanse i postoje nekad kod mali šansi uspije prije neg kod oni koje su full sigurne svi smo sami po sebi drugačiji i drugačije reagiramo a tuga i nesigurnost su normalni i cijelo vrijeme prati ono šta i kako evo ja npr.do aspiracije sam bila full ok al taj dan me ulovila nekakva panika da se nisam sutra ujutro usudila zvat i pitat jel se oplodila neg sam mužu uvalila mob da on nazove onda možeš zamislit koliko sam panična bila.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Cure help! Da li se kojoj dogodilo da si je dala duplu dozu Gonala? Naime, protekla tri dana sam se pikala sa 225 ml a danas sam trebala krenuti na 125 ml, no zabunom sam piknula 225ml. Dali sam napravila veliko s.anje?!? Ima koja slicno iskustvo?


Malo mi je isparilo gradivo, ali mislim da nisi, samo pripomeni doktoru i nastavi po rasporedu. Mililitara ili jedinica?  :Unsure:

----------


## klamerica

Konfuzija, hvala na odgovoru! Umirila si me...  I misla sam na jedinice!!! Pisala sam u zurbi  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Evo cure aspiracija gotova..imamo jednu stanicu  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  , sutra moram zvati da vidim dali se oplodila.

----------


## Sybila

Dobro je, dakle imamo jednu!  :Smile:   :fige:

----------


## Jolica30

Joj da Sybila...držim fige i na rukama i nogama da se oplodi...tko će dočekati jutro  :Nope:  :Nope:

----------


## kikica_87

Jolica sretno  :Smile:  neka bude jedna Ali vrijedna  :Wink:

----------


## fuksija

Drzimo fige!  :Wink:

----------


## Buba38

> Joj da Sybila...držim fige i na rukama i nogama da se oplodi...tko će dočekati jutro


Držim fige da se oplodi ma hoće mora jedna je ali vrijedna idemo naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Gotovo je  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  . Biolog kaže da ta jedna stanica na kraju nije valjala.

----------


## kikica_87

Jolice bas mi je zao, Ali NE daj se, glavu gore. NE odustaj!

----------


## D&D

Jolica, ne odustaj....

----------


## mimsi

Jolice, jako mi je zao!  :Sad: 
Vjerujem da su ti sad sve lađe potonule...otplači koliko moras, ali onda u nove pobjede! Tvoj amh nije taaako los i moze se tu dobit jos stanica. Ocito stimulacija, tajming i sto drugih stvari nije bilo pogođeno....
Uzimas li sto za kvalitetu jajnih stanica?

----------


## sanjka

> Jolice, jako mi je zao! 
> Vjerujem da su ti sad sve lađe potonule...otplači koliko moras, ali onda u nove pobjede! Tvoj amh nije taaako los i moze se tu dobit jos stanica. Ocito stimulacija, tajming i sto drugih stvari nije bilo pogođeno....
> Uzimas li sto za kvalitetu jajnih stanica?


Jolice a sto reci  :Sad:  
Potpisujem *mimsi* sve sto je napisala.

----------


## Sybila

Jao Jolice jako mi je žao  :Sad:  
isplači se, predahni malo, skupi vojsku natrag i ne gubi nadu! 
 :Love:

----------


## Jolica30

> Jolice, jako mi je zao! 
> Vjerujem da su ti sad sve lađe potonule...otplači koliko moras, ali onda u nove pobjede! Tvoj amh nije taaako los i moze se tu dobit jos stanica. Ocito stimulacija, tajming i sto drugih stvari nije bilo pogođeno....
> Uzimas li sto za kvalitetu jajnih stanica?



Ne uzimam ništa, šta vi cure koristite?

----------


## Jolica30

Jutros sam bila koma...odplakala sam...ionako sam od početka znala da nije sjajno no svejedno me šokiralo...  Sad sam se tek zainatila i već sam u pregovorima za dalje. Idem privatno na konzultacije, idem da pogleda moje nalaze detaljno i da mi netko napokon objasni zašto se to događa jer i u prvom postupku sam imala 7 folikula / 2 stanice, 1 loša i jedna se oplodila. sada 2 folikula / 1 stanica i to loša. Očito je negdje problem, a moje nalaze nikad nitko nije pogledao kako treba. Zanima me dali osim otpusnog pisma koje se nadam da ću dobiti imam pravo tražiti još nešto iz mog kartona? Sve nalaze od hormona i sve što sam vadila imam kod sebe, zanimaju me eventualno papiri sa folikulometrije i sl dali imam pravo dobiti?

----------


## mimsi

Imas na temi Kako smo popravili kvalitetu jajne stanice...jako puno korisnih savjeta i preparata.
Tako je, to je stav koji se trazi! Samo naprijed i ne odustaj! 
Nisam sigurna za dokumentaciju koju mozes traziti... Bitno je da imas sve nalaze i dobre strucnjake koji ce se detaljno posvetiti tvom slucaju.
Sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## mimsi

Ja uzimam coq10 od 600 mg, omega 3 i A-Z mama vitamine iz dma

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala mimsi pregledat ću temu  :Smile:  . Teško je ali glavu gore i dem dalje... kao uostalom i svaka od nas. Samo sam eto odlučila da umjesto državne idem u prrivatnu polikliniku. Dva neuspjeha su dovoljna za promjenu klime  :Smile:

----------


## Buba38

> Jutros sam bila koma...odplakala sam...ionako sam od početka znala da nije sjajno no svejedno me šokiralo...  Sad sam se tek zainatila i već sam u pregovorima za dalje. Idem privatno na konzultacije, idem da pogleda moje nalaze detaljno i da mi netko napokon objasni zašto se to događa jer i u prvom postupku sam imala 7 folikula / 2 stanice, 1 loša i jedna se oplodila. sada 2 folikula / 1 stanica i to loša. Očito je negdje problem, a moje nalaze nikad nitko nije pogledao kako treba. Zanima me dali osim otpusnog pisma koje se nadam da ću dobiti imam pravo tražiti još nešto iz mog kartona? Sve nalaze od hormona i sve što sam vadila imam kod sebe, zanimaju me eventualno papiri sa folikulometrije i sl dali imam pravo dobiti?


Pošto je bila aspiracija broji se kao postupak tribaš kod njih po odpusno pismo ako ti nisu dali a predpostavljam da nisu ostalo sa folikumetrije meni je dr. uvik dava odma sve kakvo je stanje folikula i enda ostalo nema šta jedino će ti emriolog pojasnit stanje js kakvo je i šta se dogodilo

----------


## fuksija

Jolice, zao mi je..al takav nam je put ocito, moramo se malo pomuciti do uspjeha..
A kamo planiras ici?

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala mimsi pregledat ću temu  . Teško je ali glavu gore i dem dalje... kao uostalom i svaka od nas. Samo sam eto odlučila da umjesto državne idem u prrivatnu polikliniku. Dva neuspjeha su dovoljna za promjenu klime


Jolice a kakvi su ti ostali nalazi?
Mislim na FSH i LH.
Ako imas mogucnosti ici privatno odi.
Ne moze se ovako sam sfusati postupak i tako sve u krug.
Ovakvim slucajevima se treba dobro pozabaviti i sagledati svu situaciju detaljno i sve nalaze dobro prouciti pa ako nesto treba jos i napraviti. Ovi po drzavnim bolnicama to niti imaju vremena a i vjerojatno se ne trude dovoljno. Koliko idu na edukacije ne znam al ocito ne dovoljno.

----------


## Jolica30

Apsolutno se slažem sa tobom sanjka...nikako nisam zadovoljna onim što sam do sad dobila u državnoj bolnici. A živaca i volje više nemam za takvu polu-obradu. Nije sve baš ni na mojoj strani, amh, kile...ali opet od prvog postupka do sad sam i smršavila a jedino što čujem su kile i kile... Moja iduća destinacija je Repromed i dr.Radončić  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

Jolice procitaj ovdje sto je inesz ostavila post. Po zakonu sto su duzni

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87551-P...VRHOVCU/page33

----------


## sanjka

> Apsolutno se slažem sa tobom sanjka...nikako nisam zadovoljna onim što sam do sad dobila u državnoj bolnici. A živaca i volje više nemam za takvu polu-obradu. Nije sve baš ni na mojoj strani, amh, kile...ali opet od prvog postupka do sad sam i smršavila a jedino što čujem su kile i kile... Moja iduća destinacija je Repromed i dr.Radončić


Ja ti dajem maksimalnu potporu.
Dobar izbor je dr. R

----------


## sanjka

Evo ti i link za kvalitetu js.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83688-K...-trudni-DVAPUT

----------


## Jolica30

[QUOTE=sanjka;2930544]Jolice a kakvi su ti ostali nalazi?
Mislim na FSH i LH.


sanjka ovako piše u nalazima: LH 5,2IU/L
                                        FSH 6,5 IU/L
Hormoni rađeni 3dc

----------


## sanjka

[QUOTE=Jolica30;2930549]


> Jolice a kakvi su ti ostali nalazi?
> Mislim na FSH i LH.
> 
> 
> sanjka ovako piše u nalazima: LH 5,2IU/L
>                                         FSH 6,5 IU/L
> Hormoni rađeni 3dc


Ovo dvoje ti je odlicno.
Ocigledno negdje drugo postoji problem i treba ga naci.
Odmori pa kad budes spremna sa svim nalazima odi privatno na konzultacije.

----------


## Jolica30

> Ja ti dajem maksimalnu potporu.
> Dobar izbor je dr. R



Hvala...trebala sam i nakon prvog neuspjeha poslušati svoj instinkt i krenuti dalje... Mislim da sam izabrala dobro. Odlučila sam uložiti novce u to i ušparati gomilu živaca koje ovako izgubiš  :Unsure:

----------


## Inesz

> Jolice procitaj ovdje sto je inesz ostavila post. Po zakonu sto su duzni
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87551-P...VRHOVCU/page33



http://www.zakon.hr/z/255/Zakon-o-za...ava-pacijenata

članak 8 

http://klinika.pravo.unizg.hr/conten...-dokumentaciji


Jolice,
žao mi je da nije bilo transfera.

Dobar savjet je da potražiš drugo mišljenje.

Smije li se znati koliki ti je BMI? 

~~~~~~~ sretno i ne odsutaj!

----------


## Jolica30

Inesz bmi je sada na 32, smršavila sam 20kg...znam da bih trebala još i nastojim što više skinuti ali svejedno mislim da je ovo jako jako loše...

----------


## Inesz

Jolica bravo za mršavljenje! Nastavi polagano i dalje i sretno!
Tvoj amh i nije tako loš, idi svakako po drugo mišljenje.

----------


## sanjka

Jolica procitaj ovdje sto je od Ninedrv muz uzimao pa eto cisto da znas. Stavila je nina linkove.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83065-P...inikama/page36

----------


## AMA

Draga Jolica, što prije ostavi te ružne stvari iza sebe i kreni s pozitivne nule!  :Smile:  Mnogo nas je s puno lošijim nalazima od tvojih, vjerujem da ćeš uskoro ostvariti toliko željeni cilj!

----------


## Sybila

Jolice, javi nam kako prođu konzultacije  :Smile:  I polako s kilama, 20 je već puno, i znači da što god radiš - radiš dobro  :Smile:  

Idem na probni transfer. Žene, drž'te fige  :Grin:

----------


## Yarmmai

Sybila - sretno i javi kak je prošlo!

----------


## sanjka

> Jolice, javi nam kako prođu konzultacije  I polako s kilama, 20 je već puno, i znači da što god radiš - radiš dobro  
> 
> Idem na probni transfer. Žene, drž'te fige


Sybila drzim fige  :Wink:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Jutros sam bila koma...odplakala sam...ionako sam od početka znala da nije sjajno no svejedno me šokiralo...  Sad sam se tek zainatila i već sam u pregovorima za dalje. Idem privatno na konzultacije, idem da pogleda moje nalaze detaljno i da mi netko napokon objasni zašto se to događa jer i u prvom postupku sam imala 7 folikula / 2 stanice, 1 loša i jedna se oplodila. sada 2 folikula / 1 stanica i to loša. Očito je negdje problem, a moje nalaze nikad nitko nije pogledao kako treba. Zanima me dali osim otpusnog pisma koje se nadam da ću dobiti imam pravo tražiti još nešto iz mog kartona? Sve nalaze od hormona i sve što sam vadila imam kod sebe, zanimaju me eventualno papiri sa folikulometrije i sl dali imam pravo dobiti?


Kao što su i cure rekle, imaš pravo na kompletnu medicinsku dokumentaciju, samo moraš poslati ispunjen zahtjev i platiti kopiranje i troškove slanja.
Mene je izašlo oko 130 kuna, kopirali su mi sve od 5 postupaka na VV.
Što se tiče preparata za poboljšanje tvojih jajnih stanica i muževog spermiograma, možeš mi se javiti u inbox  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Nisam ga ni osjetila. Doslovno, ja mislila da se jos uvijek priprema kad pokazuje na ekranu, evo me, unutra je. Pun mjehur+uzv+doktor kojem vjerujem = idemo po smrzlice kroz 10 dana :D

----------


## mimsi

Wow, Sybila, bas mi je drago! Super!  :Very Happy: 
Koji ti je danas dc? Kak to uopce ide kad je fet...npr.ako ne bude prirodne ovukacije?

----------


## Sybila

Danas sam 10dc. Moja ovulacija je u 99%slucajeva 15dc, pa onda ce 20dc male vratiti. Iskreno, i meni je palo na pamet kako ide kad nema ovulacije i ne znam  :Undecided:  na svu srecu, kod mene je ima, evo sad je folikul 18mm.

----------


## sanjka

> Danas sam 10dc. Moja ovulacija je u 99%slucajeva 15dc, pa onda ce 20dc male vratiti. Iskreno, i meni je palo na pamet kako ide kad nema ovulacije i ne znam  na svu srecu, kod mene je ima, evo sad je folikul 18mm.


Sybila odlicno, bas mi je drago da je probni tranf.uspio.
Ako ti je danas na 10 dc vec folikul od 18 mm onda bi O vec sutra ili prekosutra mogla biti sto znaci da ce i transfer biti ranije.

----------


## Jolica30

Sybila baš mi je drago zbog tebe. Dr.B je stvarno divan čovjek  :Smile:  :Smile:  . Ja sad iza 13h zovem prvo dr.R pa onda svoju staru bolnicu da vidim kada mogu doći po otpusno pismo i kod dr.R na konzultacije.

----------


## mimsi

Da, Sybila, i ja mislim da bi ovulacija mogla ranije jer je folikul vec velik. Ides li jos izmedju na fm?

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure mogu li tipkati s vama iako cekam betu zbog inseminacije, a ne ivf-a?  :Unsure:

----------


## Sybila

Ma moji folikuli rastu do 25  :Grin:  znam, cudno, tak je. Tak sam prosli mjesec isla svaki dan jer kao "sad ce, sutra ce" pa do 15.dana, kak sam im i rekla da ce biti, nije pukao  :Grin: 
Idem u sri na fm. 
Jolice - da, stvarno je. Doveo je bio i dr.t da mu demonstrira. Znaci sama si sad dalje placas kod privatnika? Taj dio uopce ne znam kako ide.

Ahahhahah tipkaj, tipkaj Chiara, dobro nam dosla  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Sybila hvala na dobrodoslici.  :Smile: 
Moji folikuli su isti kao i tvoji. Pucaju na 23-25. Zadnji put je ovulacija bila tek 17DC.

----------


## Jolica30

Dogovor je pao...četvrtak 11h konzultacije kod dr.R  :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:  , stvarno sam jako jako happy zbog toga. Držite fige da sve prođe ok i idemo dalje  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Yarmmai

Chiara, kada ti je beta?

----------


## mimsi

Chiara, dobrodosla i sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Chiara, naravno da mozes pisati..kakvo pitanje  :Smile: 
Mimsi, fet ti je isto kao i normalan et..koliko sam ja shvatila u tom ciklusu kad je fet uopce nemamo ovulaciju..od pocetka ciklusa (ili od planirane ovulacije?) sam ja uzimala estrofem i utrogestan i dodes na onaj dan kad ti je zamrznut embrij..znaci ako su mi zamrzli embrij 5.dan onda u tom ciklusu kad je fet dodem na uzv na dan kad bi bila ovulacija i pet dana nakon toga dodem na fet..s punim mjehurom..to mi je najgori dio..jer ja nikako ne mogu izdrzati taj pun mjehur  :Smile:  i meni su et/fet uvijek radili uz uzv..prije samog postupka dok bi jos jednom uzv pogledao gdje ce smjestiti embrio i onda sam isla na postupak..lezala naglavacke 15ak min i onda jos 2 sata u sobi i doma..

----------


## klamerica

Jolice, žao mi je što ti postupak nije uspio i baš mi je drago kad čitam i vidim da si brzinom munje krenula dalje! Bravo za tebe! Ne želim pametovati... ali tvoj slučaj me uvelike podsjeća na moj... Imam iza sebe 2 neuspjela IVF postupka u kojima se od 7 dobivenih JS nije oplodila niti jedna, a naravno da mi nitko nije znao objasniti zašto je to tako. I isto kao i ti okrenula sam se privatnoj klinici u kojoj sam sad u postupku. Samo... ti si puno brža od mene! Meni je trebalo godina dana da se odlučim na ponovni postupak. Svaka ti čast! I samo hrabro i sretno dalje.
Chiara, sretno sa betom!

----------


## klamerica

I sad vidim da je Chiara zatražila dozvolu za tipkanje, a ja se samo ubacujem....  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Sybila

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  fakat mislim da ne treba tražiti dozvole za tipkanje  :Laughing: 

fuksija - tebi su spriječavali ovulaciju? Ja tu eto imam normalno, prirodan ciklus. Nisam niti znala da se radi tako kako si ti radila. Hm.

----------


## mimsi

Fuksija nadam se da lijekovi ipak pocinju od planirane ovulacije. Ja iskreno ne znam ovuliram li.. Uvijek imam sluz i bolove u lijevom jajniku i lh trakica pocne tamnit al ne do kraja, tj.ne uhvatim lh pik. Npr.prosle godine sam ovulirala, ali vec jako dugo mi to nitko nije pratio.
Meni su rekli da dodjem 7.dc pa sam mislila ic preksutra (iako je to 8.dan). No dobila sam u srijedu navecer pa onda cetvrtak racunam kao 1.dc. Jel to ok? I za sada nikakve lijekove ne uzimam..

----------


## Sybila

Tak je, iza 6 sati se računa dan iza kao prvi. Nisam ni ja ništa uzimala, mislim da ti daju pojačanje za endometrij ako treba, kod ovulacije, i onda nakon transfera što ide. Ja pijem trudničke vitamine već dulje vrijeme, imala sam pauzu od rujna do sada, pa sam sad natrag. Mislim da folna ne šteti, ako je imaš.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara, kada ti je beta?


18.11. je beta. Iako se bas ne nadam previse jer inseminacija ima mali postotak uspjeha.

----------


## Buba38

> Fuksija nadam se da lijekovi ipak pocinju od planirane ovulacije. Ja iskreno ne znam ovuliram li.. Uvijek imam sluz i bolove u lijevom jajniku i lh trakica pocne tamnit al ne do kraja, tj.ne uhvatim lh pik. Npr.prosle godine sam ovulirala, ali vec jako dugo mi to nitko nije pratio.
> Meni su rekli da dodjem 7.dc pa sam mislila ic preksutra (iako je to 8.dan). No dobila sam u srijedu navecer pa onda cetvrtak racunam kao 1.dc. Jel to ok? I za sada nikakve lijekove ne uzimam..


Ovulirat možeš i da nema one prozirne sluzi tak je meni moj mpo dr reka a ako je ima još je bolje,a lijekovi ovisi koji i zašta oglavnom to dr odredi a folacin možeš pit stalno i dobar je,a ako je menga došla u srijedu poslije šest sati onda ti se taj dan ne računa neg tek od četvrtkakao 1dc

----------


## fuksija

Ja pijem folnu vec godinama jer sve kao 'sad ce, sad ce'  :Smile:  a folnu treba piti najmanje 2 mj prije pocetka trudnoce jer kad do trudnoce dođe vec je kasno za poceti piti..mislim, unosimo mi to i hranom ali ja se zelim osigurati jer vec imam dijete s neuroloskim poteskocama a dovoljne kolicine folne navodno smanjuju tu mogucnost..
A sto se tice lijekova u fetu, mislim da ja to zapravo pijem otpocetka ciklusa jedino sto mi poslije poveca dozu utrogestana nakon fet-a..

----------


## mimsi

Da,da, ma pijem vec dugo one vitamine "A-Z mama"- sadrze i folnu. 
Uglavnom, fet se moze obavit i ako nije bilo o? Jel tak?  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Danas mi je 25. DC i upravo sam prokrvarila. U bolnici su mi rekli da vadim krv 28. DC (kontrola bete) bez obzira jesam li dobila vjesticu ili ne. Ono sto me kopka je sljdece, ako je danas 1. DC i trebala bih poceti opet uzimati klomifen 3. DC., kada isto vadim krv, mogu li izvaditi krv 27. DC i tako provjeriti betu dan ranije i hormone na 3. DC?

----------


## sanjka

> Danas mi je 25. DC i upravo sam prokrvarila. U bolnici su mi rekli da vadim krv 28. DC (kontrola bete) bez obzira jesam li dobila vjesticu ili ne. Ono sto me kopka je sljdece, ako je danas 1. DC i trebala bih poceti opet uzimati klomifen 3. DC., kada isto vadim krv, mogu li izvaditi krv 27. DC i tako provjeriti betu dan ranije i hormone na 3. DC?


Di si u postupku??
Nazovi njih tamo i pitaj ili ako se ne javljaju odi ako ti je zgodno da ne propustis ovaj ciklus.
Al mislim da bi mogla tako kako si mislila al sigurnije da njih pitas.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Ne znam zasto se u Ri tako kasno vadi beta. 3 tjedna nakon postupka  :facepalm:

----------


## giulia

Chiara pa mozes je ti vaditi i ranije. Ja sam bila u postupku u Splitu i sva tri puta sam vadila betu 11dnt i ponavljalja 13dnt trodnevnih embrija. Jedva sam i to docekala, a kamo li tri tjedna!!!

----------


## sanjka

> Chiara pa mozes je ti vaditi i ranije. Ja sam bila u postupku u Splitu i sva tri puta sam vadila betu 11dnt i ponavljalja 13dnt trodnevnih embrija. Jedva sam i to docekala, a kamo li tri tjedna!!!


Tako i ja. Mislim da bi rogove dobila cekajuci tri tjedna.
Na dvodnevne vadim betu 12-ti dan a trodnevne 11-ti kao i ti.
Ako ima nesto pokazat ce i gotovo.

----------


## mimsi

Bila danas na fm i idem opet u subotu. Ovaj ciklus vjerojatno nist od transfera jer jos ima ostataka od stimulacije pa dr. ne zna sta je sta...a i o se jos ne nadzire. Bas sam tuzna...  :Sad: 
Na protokolu mi pise da su mi zamrznuta dva embrija 4.dan uz oznaku "r. bc." Znate li sto je to? Blastice?

----------


## bubekica

Mimsi, ja bih ovako polulaicki rekla rane blastociste. Sretno!

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro cure. Ne znam zasto se u Ri tako kasno vadi beta. 3 tjedna nakon postupka


Chiara ti si aih imala??
Al svejedno u Ri je isto beta tri tjedna od postupka pa bio aih ili ivf sto mi je bas ono.
Koliko znam u Zg ako rade aih beta je tako 15-16 dan od aih-a sto je cist ok. Ako je se dogodila implantacija pokazat ce pozitivnu betu.

----------


## CHIARA...

Imala sam aih. I nakon ivf-a i nakon aih-a se beta vadi za 3 tjedna. I gin nam daje uputnicu tek tada kad mi mpo napise da vadim.

----------


## mimsi

Da, Bubekica, i ja sam to tako nekako protumacila... Nadam se da jesu jer do sad nismo dosli do faze bc. Zadnji put su mi vratili trodnevne 8-st. I malo mi cudno sto je 4.dan a kao vec rane blastice, al to je valjda dobro

----------


## bubekica

je, je, to je dobro, 4 dan budu obicno morule, ali cim se krene stvarati supljina unutar nakupine stanica to su rane blastice.

----------


## mimsi

Aha, ajd super, bar nest dobro  :Smile: 
Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Sanjka, u Bruxellesu. Ovdje je organizacija postupka poprilicno strukturirana. Doktora sigurno ne mogu nazvati, ali probat cu nazvati odjel koji se bavi monitoringom pacijenata koji koordiniraju davanje lijekova i razlicite preglede. Iako i oni sve rade po naputku doktora. Nikako ne bih htjela preskociti ovaj ciklus klomifena. Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

žao mi je mimsi  :grouphug:  ali bude se to sredilo, glavno da tijelo dođe na svoje, da se malci vrate u idealno okruženje  :Smile:  jesi još uvijek na bo, možda sam propustila ako si negdje spomenula?

----------


## mimsi

Hvala ti, Sybila!  :Kiss:  Ma znam da je najbitnije da se tijelo oporavi, da...samo sto sam ja dr.zadnji put shvatila da ce transfer sigurno bit sljedeci ciklus i uhvatila se toga kao pijan plota, pa mi je ovo danas malo bio sok. Ako se ne varam, ti si isto odmah prvi ciklus nakon stimulacije imala onaj neuspjesni transfer? Ako da, kako su uspjeli odredit vodeci i rastuci folikul medju ostatcima stimulacije?
Ja od sutra ponovo na posao...cak mi se i ide  :Smile: 
Kak bilo danas s fm?

----------


## Sybila

A znam, to hoće-neće-hoće-možda-neće me izluđuje. Nikad ništa ne možeš znati za sigurno i onda za jednu stvar misliš da je garant - i ništa! Frustrirajuće. Suosjećam  :Smile:  
Da, ja sam prvi ciklus nakon imala taj fijasko, pa sad u drugom odbrojavam sitno. 
Osim što sam se loše osjećala, nije meni bila baš nešto jaka stimulacija. Sljedeći ciklus je bio u potpunosti normalan, jedan folikul, nikakvih tragova stimulacije, samo što je kraće trajao (ali vidim si po aplikaciji da sam prije točno godinu dana imala isti takav ciklus). Nije bilo ostataka stimulacije, pretpostavljam da je to ono što je kod tebe i problem. 
Folikul se drži, raste, bila sam u žurbi i totalno zaboravila pogledati koliki je XD Ali tamo je. Sutra sam na putu, u petak ponovno fm. Očekujem da će o biti u petak. 
Sretno sutra na poslu  :Smile:  Sjećam se, i meni se išlo nakon duljih bolovanja  :Grin:

----------


## mimsi

Je, bas tako, frustracija zesca...al dobro, bit ce valjda sve ok. Da, problem je u ostatcima stimulacije. Vidjet cu u subotu na fm sto ce dr. reci. Hvala ti!  :Kiss: 
Ajde bas mi je drago zbog rasta folikulica  :Smile:  neka se tijelo lijepo pripremi za mrvice!

----------


## sanjka

Cure tko je biolog u Vg.??

----------


## Yarmmai

Romina Rakoš, Dejan Ljiljak, Rea Bjelić

----------


## Jolica30

Cure ja sam odradila konzultacije kod dr.R i zadovoljna sam. Napravio mi je uzv odmah i rekao da po onome što on vidi bi ja sa svojim nalazima i stanjem jajnika i sve trebala dobiti oko 10-tak stanica. Dao mi je još nalaza za izvaditi, između svega i atpo i atg-hormone štitnjače, isto tako i suprug je dobio isto neke hormone za izvaditi. E sad dali znate dali mogu to obaviti u vinogradskoj?

----------


## Sybila

Mozes!  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Znači sybila htjet će mi napraviti i taj atpo i atg? Čula sam da po bolnicama to neće raditi ako nije preporuka od endokrinologa, a meni će uputnicu dati moj ginić?

----------


## snelly85

Jolica,da uputnicu trazis od ginica.Velim ti probaj gore pitat,i ponesi povijest bolesti od Radoncica.

----------


## Sybila

Huh pa trazili me jesu povijest bolesti, ali ne vidim kako oni mogu odbiti obaviti pretragu za koju te trazi ginekolog, privatni ili socijalni i koju ti imas uputnicu. Uglavnom, ja ti preporucujes da se narucis putem maila s popratnim tekstom "ja to trebam, molim narucivanje", a nikako ne "mogu li ja to kod vas?".  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Ja mislim da se na Sv.Duhu antitjela štitnjače vade bez naručivanja.Evo ti broj pa provjeri 3712 116

----------


## sanjka

> Znači sybila htjet će mi napraviti i taj atpo i atg? Čula sam da po bolnicama to neće raditi ako nije preporuka od endokrinologa, a meni će uputnicu dati moj ginić?


Jolica samo uputnicu uzmi i ja sam bez problema i bez ikakve preporuke od dr.opce prakse dobila uputnicu i u Novoj bolnici u Dubravi bez ikakvih problema antitijela na stitnjacu vadila. Nikada nisam dosla da su rekli da nemaju reagensa sto se na Rebru stalno dogadja.
Mozes se osobno ili mailom naruciti. Ali ako odes osobno dobijes termin jako brzo a ovako ti mailom daju termin kak im se s.....
Vade krv od 7-9 h.

----------


## Yarmmai

Ja sam ih vadilia u Vuk Vrhovcu, tamo te brzo naruče. U Vinogradskoj su me bili naručili za mjesec dana pa sam odbila.

----------


## Sybila

Jolice, možeš vidjeti liste čekanja na stranici HZZO-a, pa vidi kak ti odgovara. Makar, koliko sam čula, VV i Vin imaju nešto noviju i pouzdaniju aparaturu. 

Inače, curke, ja danas odradila zadnju fm, folikul na 23 i pred pucanjem. Transfer u srijedu, krećem s duphastonima, andolom i folnom, kako rekoše  :Smile:  Odbrajam stvarno sitno, već mi je odlazak na temu "nakon transfera" postao jedan cilj, jedna stepenica koju nikako da odradim  :Laughing:

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala puno curke..probat ću u ponedjeljak naručiti i sebe i muža. Sybila sretno sretno u srijedu  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Sybila, cekamo te tam  :Wink: 

Jolica, ja idem u VV kod endokrinologa..kad dodem kod dokice na kontrolu ona me ravno iz svoje sobe posalje na vadenje krvi kat nize i onda mi poštom posalje nalaz (pregleda i nalaz krvi) za par dana

----------


## CHIARA...

Vidim da nas jako puno na potpomognutoj ima problema sa stitnjacom, a mpo doktor mi tvrdi da to nije razlog zasto do sada nisam uspjela prirodno ostati trudna. Svi nalazi su nam dobri osim moje stitnjace.

----------


## klamerica

Chiara, može biti i ne mora. Znam puno cura koje su prirodnim putem ostale trudne a imale problema sa štitnjačom. 
Samo da izvijestim u "Odbrojavanje 2016"... Danas sam bila na FM. Imam 11 folikula kojo variraju od 14-9 mm, sutra primam štopericu, punkcija u ponedjeljak. Suprug ovaj tjedan pohranio sjeme, ima cijela jedna ampula  :Smile: . Doktor me tiješi i veli "za pola Zagreba". Držite nam fige! Ja molim za svaku od vas! 
Jolice, imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Klamerica* sretno i da bude sto vise stanica na punkciji i naravno da se oplode.  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Hvala Jolice  :Smile:  
klamerica - sretno  :Smile:  
Chiara, mislim da su naša tijela jednostavno izrazito kompleksna, svaka od naših priča je individualna i kompleksna da je pitanje što je kod koje odlučujući faktor  :Undecided:  Anegdotalno, ali znam ženu s hashimotom i dijabetesom, koja je jedan dan pokupila uputnice za MPO, a drugi skužila da je prirodno trudna. Opet, ima ljudi koji su skroz zdravi, a jednostavno niti prirodno, niti MPO ne ide i ne ide. Mislim da se ne pridaje dovoljno pozornosti uzrocima neplodnosti i kako ih spriječiti da se prošire na još veći dio populacije. Mi sada imamo i više problema sa štitnjačom, dijabetesom, muškarci imaju strašno loše spermiograme i pitanje je što je uzrok, a što posljedica. 
Govori se i o utjecaju plastike na endokrini sustav i tu bi mogao biti neki problem koji se odražava na naše reproduktivne sposobnosti, rezultati tih istraživanja tek dolaze i tek se rade ponovljene studije. 
Tako da...možda je, možda nije. Najbitnije je da si tsh držiš ispod 2,5 i t4 u visokoj normali koliko možeš, da bi njeno djelovanje isključila.  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Klamerice, sretno u ponedjeljak!  :Smile: 

Ja danas 10.dc, imam folikul od 13 mm i endometrij od 7 mm. Kaze dr.da dodjem u utorak i ako nastavi rast da idemo u fet. A ja vec maltene otpisala ovaj ciklus... Tako da, Sybila, mozda i ja uskoro preskocim tu opaku stepenicu pa se cujemo na "nakon transfera"  :Very Happy:  Uh!
I da, biologica me utjesila da je postotak prezivljenih embrija prilikom odmrzavanja 90% i da njoj u 20g ni jedan nije propao. Imamo dvije rane blastice, zamrznute 4.dan.  :Smile:

----------


## Tasha1981

Jolica30, dr. R. traži HbA1C oko 5...tako da ako imaš friškiji nalaz obavezno ga ponesi doktoru...mene nije htio uzeti u obzir iako mi je Hb bio 6 ( što je još uvijek prihvatljivo)

----------


## Jolica30

Tasha puno hvala ponijet ću sa sobom kada čemo ići ponovno k njemu. Hvala Bogu HbA1C je dobar tako da se nadam da ću moči u novi postupak.

----------


## Sybila

mimsi, nadam se da će sve biti ok  :Smile:  jesi bila danas na fm? kako napreduje?

----------


## mimsi

Idem sutra na fm. Danas sam pisnula lh trakicu i mrvicu je potamnila, sluz je lagano pocela. Iako, uvijek imam problem s tim trakicama jer jos nisam uspjela uhvatit pozitivnu...pocne mi tamnit al nikak da uhvatim pik. Tak da me bas zanima stanje sutra.

----------


## Tasha1981

> Tasha puno hvala ponijet ću sa sobom kada čemo ići ponovno k njemu. Hvala Bogu HbA1C je dobar tako da se nadam da ću moči u novi postupak.


Sretno  :Smile:  i javljaj novosti  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Bila na fm. Folikul 18 mm, endometrij 9.3 mm. Veceras stoperica, u cetvrtak racunamo ovulaciju pa pocinjem s utricima i u ponedjeljak FET!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sybila

jeeej mimsi  :Very Happy:  eto, ipak i ti i ja u ovom ciklusu  :Very Happy: 

mene užasno muči probava, mislim da je do duphastona. sjećam se da je tako, ali blaže, bilo i nakon stimuacije, samo sam valjda bila toliko izmučena da nisam primjećivala. mučnine, proljev, bolovi u trbuhu  :Undecided:  pozitivna je stvar što me jutros toliko bolio trbuh da sam mislila da mi m stiže, a kad ono samo proljev. kao, dobra stvar.  :Undecided:

----------


## mimsi

Uh, Sybila, zao mi je...nadam se da ce brzo proci. Tvoj fet je sutra,jel? Sretno!!  :Smile:

----------


## D&D

Sybila, puno srece....

----------


## Sybila

Hvala curke  :Smile:  
Evo me u krevetu i cekam dr iz sale da dodje da obavimo transfer. Inace - oba su prezivjela i drugo odmrzavanje!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jolica30

Sybilaaaa jupiiiiiiii, baš mi je drago. Sretno na transferu  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Sybila sretno. Nek se mrvice dobro ugnijezde kod mame na 9 mjeseci.  :Smile:

----------


## Yarmmai

Sybila - sretno!

----------


## Sybila

Vraceni su brzo i bezbolno  :Very Happy:  bez kapi krvi i imalo boli  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Bas mi je drago. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Svaka čast dr.B  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  to je samo dokaz da je on zaista duša od čovjeka. Sretno do neba draga  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Hvala cure  :Smile:  bas sam hepi  :Smile:  nadam se da ce sreca potrajati  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Ajme, Sybila, pa ti ideš na "nakon transfera"!!!  :rock: 

Čestitam i sretno!  :grouphug:

----------


## Sybila

hvala, očekujem i vas ostale uskoro tamo  :grouphug:

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam gdje da pitam...al sto se tice protokola,kako to ide s odlucivanjem da li se ide u dugi ili kratki?
Jel se ide s pcos u dugi (od 21dc ciklusa)?

----------


## klamerica

Vrci, zao mi je... procitala sam na "nakon transfera".
Meni je dugi protokol odredio lijecnik nakon sto je vidio moje i suprugove nalaze i cuo ranija iskustva sa neuspjelim postupcima. Mislim da je sve  to stvar procjene od strane lijecnika pa makar se radilo i o pcos. Sretno u daljnjem postupku! Neka bude zadnji i naravno uspjesan!

----------


## Vrci

Ma nisam bila u punoj stimulaciji kod ove dr nikad, a zadnja puna mi bila prije 4 godine. Pa sad malo gledam opcije da znam postaviti prava pitanja na idućem dogovoru. Jer zapravo uopće ne znamo kako ću i na što reagirati

----------


## klamerica

> Ma nisam bila u punoj stimulaciji kod ove dr nikad, a zadnja puna mi bila prije 4 godine. Pa sad malo gledam opcije da znam postaviti prava pitanja na idućem dogovoru. Jer zapravo uopće ne znamo kako ću i na što reagirati


Vrci, nema krivog pitanja. Ja sam svog doktora pitala takve stvari da sam ponekad mislila kako me nije sram! Ali, tko pita, ne skita...

----------


## Vrci

Ma meni je veća frka da zaboravim neka pitanja, zato sad skupljam. Inače pitam sve i svašta, ali uvijek se sjetim dodatno  :Laughing:

----------


## sljokicaa

Lose vijesti za mene, trebala sam ici u punu stimulaciju ovaj mjesec, ali mi je doktorica nasla cistu. Kao postoji jos mala sansa da ode s menstruacijom pa da nesto ipak uspijemo, ali za to sad moram cekati... Ima li tko kakvih iskistava s cistama?

----------


## Vrci

Vidim da nema odgovora... meni su uglavnom otišle s mengom, jednom se jedna pojavila između zadnjeg uzv u ciklusu prije i ostala je na 5 dc idućeg, i onda sam dobila duphastone, nakon njih je otišla s mengom

----------


## sljokicaa

Ja sam sad pila duphastone ovaj ciklus kad se pojavila  :Sad: , sad cekam mengu obicno bi mi odma dosla ali evo sad bas nece. Kao ako do 2.dc ode onda bi ipak mogla u postupak, inace ce mi dati kontracepcijske.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam uglavnom dobila mengu 3. dan nakon zadnjeg duphića, a najdulje sam čekala 7 dana.
Vjerujem da će otići, uglavnom tako bude  :Smile:

----------


## sljokicaa

Evo dobila sam je 5 dana nakon duphica i naravno da je subota navecer i no mogu zvati doktoricu... Joj bas sam ocajna mislim da ovaj ciklus propada, sumnjam i da ce ta cista otic sad.

----------


## CHIARA...

Sljokicaa ne bih te htjela plasiti, ali meni cista nije otisla sa duphastonom. 5 mjeseci me mucila i tek ovaj mjesec je otisla. Za to vrijeme sam odradila inseminacije. Meni je menstruacija dolazila cetiri dana nakon zadnjeg duphastona.

----------


## sljokicaa

Da nije ni meni otisla, rekla mi je doktorica do 6 mjeseci da zna biti. No nije nista opasno i ok je ak prirodno ostanem trudna, samo ne smijem piti terapiju za ivf, kad cu ici na ivf cu trebati kontracepcijske piti. Samo smo mi sad odgodili sve jer se selimo.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mene sutra ceka prva punkcija u prirodnom ivf-u. Vec me lagano nervoza pere.  :Grin:

----------


## sljokicaa

Sretno Chiara!!! Neka uspije  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

*chiara* i od mene draga sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## sanjka

> Lose vijesti za mene, trebala sam ici u punu stimulaciju ovaj mjesec, ali mi je doktorica nasla cistu. Kao postoji jos mala sansa da ode s menstruacijom pa da nesto ipak uspijemo, ali za to sad moram cekati... Ima li tko kakvih iskistava s cistama?


Kod mene je na duphastonima otisla.
Pila ih 10 dana. Neke cure ne piju pa im ode s mengom.
Al to se dogovori s dr sto ces piti ako bude potrebno.
Mozda i kontracepcija cak.

Ako budes isla i ivf postupak onda ne smijes imati cistu 
jer ona pojede svu terapiju.

----------


## CHIARA...

> *chiara* i od mene draga sretno


Hvala Sanjka.  :Kiss:

----------


## CHIARA...

Imamo stanicu. Sad cekamo do nedjelje da vidimo da li ce doci do transfera.

----------


## biska

Chiara, hura za stanicu! Neka poživi još 100 godina  :Heart:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala Biska. Jeste vi u postupku?

----------


## biska

Chiara, mi smo u niskom startu za novu rundu full stimuliranog postupka u Ceskoj  :Smile:  
Nadam se da je veljaca nas mjesec.

Javi nam super vijesti u nedjelju!

----------


## CHIARA...

Sretno iduci mjesec u Ceskoj. Vjerujem da cete imati uspjeha jer su tamo vrhunski strucnjaci. Javit cu se...

----------


## NinaDrv

Cure, što mislite smeta li želučana viroza za postupak? 
Pred 3 dana sam ju dobila, toliko me iscrpila da sam se dva puta srušila, a i menga mi je uranila 5 dana ovaj mjesec.
Slijedeći ciklus idem u postupak, pa me brine da me ovo nije iscrpilo na duže staze.
Jel imala koja slično iskustvo?

----------


## Vrci

Ne vjerujem da ce ti utjecati za dalje. Proci ce to do iduceg ciklusa  :Smile:  ja ne bih preskakala

Mene evo u postupku dok mi je malac doma zakurio 40. Svaki dan se nadam da nisam nista pobrala

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala Vrci, držim palčeve da ne pokupiš ništa od malca  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Nina ~~~~ da sto prije ozdravis i pripremis se za postupak. Vrci sretno u postupku.

----------


## pak

> Bok cure 
> Evo liste napokon. Ako ima grešaka javite se da ispravim, nadopunim... 
> Čestitam svima na pozitivnim betama 
> 
> *STUDENI 2014. (5)*
> sara10, FET, Cito (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
> ivana.sky, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
> Sanjolina, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
> littlemouse1, 1.IVF
> ...


Dakle evo nas i u 2017.
 Kako nema liste odavno pokusati cu sloziti jednu.
Sretno svima u 2017.

*SIJEČANJ 2016. (5)*
Grickavjestica, FET, Goldenes Kreuz Beč, (nakon 1xIVF)
tweety55, AIH, VV, (nakon 1xAIH)
Zenii
Fuksija, ICSI, klinika Podobnik
Kristinica, IVF

*VELJAČA 2016.(2)

*nirvana, Poliklivika Skvorc, Fet
una99 ,(prirono trudna nakon 6 IVF Petrova )
Varnica, Petrova, ICSI prirodni ciklus (nakon 7 AIH i 5 ICSI stimuliranih ciklusa)

*OŽUJAK 2016. (5)

*

Peppapig
Sunisshing
black woman, (nakon 1 IVF, fet) VV
bessoi
vatra86, (nakon 6 IVF),KBC RI


*TRAVANJ 2017.* 

chiara (nakon 5 ICSI) IVF Poliklinika

*LIPANJ 2017.

*cvijetic555 ,Poliklinika Škvorc (nakon 2 IVF)
*KOLOVOZ 2016.* 
Ginger ( nakon 3 IVF cure prirodno trudna)* 


RUJAN 2016.

*1latica (nakon 2ivf)
MalaMimi (nakon puno MPO postupaka i 3 godisnje cure prirodno trudna)*


PROSINAC 2016

*Sybila (nako 1. IVF 2. Feta ) Vinogradska


*Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~

*CHIARA
Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~

ON-GO!

Vrci
NinaDrv
biska

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507,  Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, antony34 , arlena, artisan, baby14,  Bananka, barkica, Bea, bebushkica, bernica, beti79, BigBlue, biska,  BlueI, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubicazubica,  Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet,  Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, dalmatinka1983, Darkica, daxy, dazler, dea84,  Deamar, dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, dunja12, edina, ELA28, Elena  85, emiro, Enrika, florjan, Frćka, fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo,  giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću  bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me,  ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena, ivka,  jadro, JelTom, Joss, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kik@, kiki30,  kikolina, kitty, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija, kokos, koraljka, kriistiina,  krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, lemmingsica, Leva, Lexus,  libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79, luna2, ljube, ljubi, maca2, Maybe  baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28,  malenna88, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marias, marinab1304, marincezg,  Marlen, Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01,  Medeja, meki, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, miuta821,  mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, mura, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva  anka, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, ninanina35, nina32,  nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak,  PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,  prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy,  ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara38, sara69, serenity1,  sissy75, skandy, Skura, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna  1506, Strašna, sushi, s_iva, *sunisshining*, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb,  talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot,  theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005,  tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica,  vatra86, vedre, venera82, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda,  zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zadnjivoz, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28,  Želim bebu, 1 zelja,

----------


## nina977

Draga pak,hvala za listu :Smile: 
Možeš mene staviti :
Rujan 2016 nakon 27 IVF/ICSI PFC Prag

----------


## pak

nina977 nakon 27 ivf?
  Svaka čast. Evo ubaciti ću te.  
Cure lista nije moja lista samo sam je malo digla iz pepela, slobodno se ubacuje  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

*SIJEČANJ 2016. (5)*
Grickavjestica, FET, Goldenes Kreuz Beč, (nakon 1xIVF)
tweety55, AIH, VV, (nakon 1xAIH)
Zenii
Fuksija, ICSI, klinika Podobnik
Kristinica, IVF

*VELJAČA 2016.(2)

*nirvana, Poliklivika Skvorc, Fet
una99 ,(prirono trudna nakon 6 IVF Petrova )
Varnica, Petrova, ICSI prirodni ciklus (nakon 7 AIH i 5 ICSI stimuliranih ciklusa)

*OŽUJAK 2016. (5)

*

Peppapig
Sunisshing
black woman, (nakon 1 IVF, fet) VV
bessoi
vatra86, (nakon 6 IVF),KBC RI


*TRAVANJ 2017.* 

chiara (nakon 5 ICSI) IVF Poliklinika

*LIPANJ 2017.

*cvijetic555 ,Poliklinika Škvorc (nakon 2 IVF)
*KOLOVOZ 2016.* 
Ginger ( nakon 3 IVF cure prirodno trudna)* 


RUJAN 2016.

*1latica (nakon 2ivf)
MalaMimi (nakon puno MPO postupaka i 3 godisnje cure prirodno trudna)ninanina977 (nakon 27 IVF/ICSI PFC PRAG
*
PROSINAC 2016

*Sybila (nako 1. IVF 2. Feta ) Vinogradska


*Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~

*CHIARA
Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~

ON-GO!
SIJEČANJ 2017.

Vrci
NinaDrv
biska

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
aboni76, ajma, Ajvi, aleksandraj, Ameli, amy2004, anabela1, Anaši1507,   Anci272, Angus, antesa, Antonella14, antony34 , arlena, artisan, baby14,   Bananka, barkica, Bea, bebushkica, bernica, beti79, BigBlue, biska,   BlueI, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubicazubica,   Cannisa, carrie2812, cerepaha, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvitka, cvjet,   Cvitaa, *DJ*, Dalmašica, dalmatinka1983, Darkica, daxy, dazler, dea84,   Deamar, dim, dola, drama_queen, Dulcinea, dunja12, edina, ELA28, Elena   85, emiro, Enrika, florjan, Frćka, fuksija, Gabi, Geja 41, geronimo,   giga, gigii, grožđica, hedoniza, Helena5, HelloKitty, Hoću   bebu/lolalita, hope, hrki , ina35, inada, inana, Inna28, inspire_me,   ivana83, ivana979, ivancica_1982, Iva28, ivica_k , izluđena, ivka,   jadro, JelTom, Joss, kameleon, kata.klik, keti10, kik@, kiki30,   kikolina, kitty, Kjara, kleopatra, klivija, kokos, koraljka, kriistiina,   krojachica, Kyra Ars, Lara86, laky, lemmingsica, Leva, Lexus,   libertas8, lion heart, lora82, lulu79, luna2, ljube, ljubi, maca2, Maybe   baby, marta, MAJA14, majalina, MajaPOP, makajica, Mala Maja, Mala28,   malenna88, malena2, MAMI 2 , *mare*, marias, marinab1304, marincezg,   Marlen, Marnie, marryy, Mary123, mateaaa28 , mativa, matty569, mayica01,   Medeja, meki, mendula71, mg1975, milivoj73, miny, Missixty, miuta821,   mona22, mostarka86, my_heart, mura, Nellie, Nera29, NerdyD, nestrpljiva   anka, neumorna, Newbie, Nikolina-Zagreb, NinaDrv, ninanina35, nina32,   nina977, Ninchi_Zg, nirvana, nova21, njanja1, orhideja., osijek, pak,   PapigaCapo, PetraP, philipa, Pika80, pingwin, pinny, pirica, plavo oko,   prag, pretorija, prima, Prozerpina, riba76, roan, Rominka, RuMo, Ruthy,   ruža82, sabas, sabu, Samanta, Sandra1971, sara38, sara69, serenity1,   sissy75, skandy, Skura, slonica tonica, Smarta, Snekica, sos15, sretna   1506, Strašna, sushi, s_iva, *sunisshining*, špelkica, taca70, tajcigb,   talia7, tamy79, tantolina, Tasha1981, Tena789, tetadoktor, The Margot,   theorema, tiki_a, tikiica, tikki, TinaH, tina1986, tina2005,   tina_julija, tinika2, Tinkica, tulipan83, Vali, valiana, Varnica,   vatra86, vedre, venera82, Viki88, vita22, wanna be mommy, weda,   zasto_bas_mi, xena.mbk, zadnjivoz, zdravka82, Zeena, zlo28, zoki28,   Želim bebu, 1 zelja,

----------


## CHIARA...

Moja stanica se nije oplodila. Nastavljamo drugi mjesec prirodni ivf.

----------


## Sybila

> Moja stanica se nije oplodila. Nastavljamo drugi mjesec prirodni ivf.


Zao mi je chiara  :Sad:  jesu ti komentirali kvalitetu stanice? Jesu te bar stavili na listu za lijekove dok radis prirodni? 
Ostalim curkama sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Pak mozes i mene upisati. 10.2016   transfer. 12.2016 fet ostvarena trudnoca Pornatal Prag.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sutra moram vaditi estradiol, 9dc će mi biti. Dr želi kontrolirati koliko sam blizu hipera i da li povećati lijekove.
Dajte me podsjetite što mogu iz nalaza vidjeti , nisam ga nikad vadila u stimulaciji

----------


## CHIARA...

> Zao mi je chiara  jesu ti komentirali kvalitetu stanice? Jesu te bar stavili na listu za lijekove dok radis prirodni? 
> Ostalim curkama sretno!


Nije bio moj doktor pa smo kratko pricali sa njim. Po njegovim rijecima biologica misli da je malo tvrđa opna (zona pellucida) js ovako naizgled i da se zbog toga nije oplodila iako je spermica bilo puno. I da drugi put na fm napomenem mom mpo doktoru da rade ICSI. Mislim da kod nas nema liste lijekova. Nadajmo se da ce drugi put biti uspjesnije.

----------


## Sybila

Dobro je onda da su provjerili i da odmah idu na icsi  :Smile:  sretno i drzim fige!  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala Sybila. Sad me stvarno ne cudi da do sada nisam ostala trudna ako mi js svaki put imaju tako tvrđu opnu...

----------


## Ginger

> Ja sutra moram vaditi estradiol, 9dc će mi biti. Dr želi kontrolirati koliko sam blizu hipera i da li povećati lijekove.
> Dajte me podsjetite što mogu iz nalaza vidjeti , nisam ga nikad vadila u stimulaciji


ako me sjecanje ne vara, moze se vidjeti koliko j.s. mozes ocekivati

----------


## Vrci

Imam cijelu hrpu folikula od 12 i 11 mm, ali srećom ništa ne osjećam da bi bio problem za potencijalni hiper. 

Uf, samo nek budu dobre stanice i embriji, da jednom prođe ta punkcija

----------


## sanjka

> Imam cijelu hrpu folikula od 12 i 11 mm, ali srećom ništa ne osjećam da bi bio problem za potencijalni hiper. 
> 
> Uf, samo nek budu dobre stanice i embriji, da jednom prođe ta punkcija


Vrci imaju i dvije mjerne jedinice pa obrati pozornost.
Razlikuje se od labosa do labosa.

Ako je u ng onda ide 200, 250 za jednu js.
A ako je u pmol onda oko 600, 700 za js.

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala  :Smile: 

Nadam se da ne bude bas previse,evo od veceras se pocela osjecati malo napuhnuto. A mozda je i do hrane  :Grin:

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala 
> 
> Nadam se da ne bude bas previse,evo od veceras se pocela osjecati malo napuhnuto. A mozda je i do hrane


Bit ce to sve ok.  :Wink:  
Primas vec i Cetrotide jel tak??

----------


## Vrci

Je,od jucer.
Mrzim ta muckanja  :Grin: 

Danas sam se igrala s puregon penom da ga do kraja iscijedim,oko 1000 je bilo unutra ukupno (rekose mi da uvijek bude vise), pa sam imala vise pikanja danas jer nisam imala u njemu cijelu dozu

----------


## sanjka

> Je,od jucer.
> Mrzim ta muckanja 
> 
> Danas sam se igrala s puregon penom da ga do kraja iscijedim,oko 1000 je bilo unutra ukupno (rekose mi da uvijek bude vise), pa sam imala vise pikanja danas jer nisam imala u njemu cijelu dozu


Da da, uvijek bude vise. Tako i u gonal pen.
Meni to dr. R rekao.

Je ima posla a pogotovo kad ima vise muckanja.
Pen je u svakom slucaju zakon.

----------


## Vrci

Najgore mi bilo utvrdit koliko to ima viska,al skuzila sam da kotacic stane samo i vidim koliko trebal dodati.
Valjda ne bude problem sto je islo u vise doza

Ma najgore muckanje mi je bio menupur,kad treba ampulu s vodom otvarati.

----------


## sanjka

> Najgore mi bilo utvrdit koliko to ima viska,al skuzila sam da kotacic stane samo i vidim koliko trebal dodati.
> Valjda ne bude problem sto je islo u vise doza
> 
> Ma najgore muckanje mi je bio menupur,kad treba ampulu s vodom otvarati.


Nikakav problem, budi bez brige.
Ja sam isto tako jednom radila upravo u tom postupku kod R.

----------


## Vrci

Al cetrotide mi tesko padnu,bas me iducih 15ak minuta svrbi mjesto uboda i crveni se. I onda je ok

----------


## sanjka

> Al cetrotide mi tesko padnu,bas me iducih 15ak minuta svrbi mjesto uboda i crveni se. I onda je ok


Pa u biti i meni tako bude. Ne uvijek da me svrbi al crveno bude uvijek cak i duze od 15 min.

----------


## Vrci

1200 mi je estradiol. Imam oko 16 folikula. Nastavljamo jos 2 dana isto

----------


## CHIARA...

Super Vrci. Bit ce puno lijepih stanica.

----------


## Sybila

Uuu dobro je vrci, lijepa brojka, samo da ne predje u hiper! Kako se ti osjecas?

----------


## klamerica

Vrci sretno!!

----------


## Vrci

Cist normalno. Napuhnem se samo kad se najedem :D

Uopce ne osjecam jajnike,eventualno mali pritisak na mjehur. Al to mi se cini i dosta psiha,jer sam prosli postupak imala e.coli u urinu, dobila poslije punkcike nekako, i zavrsila na antibiotoku. Sad me strah da se ne ponovi

----------


## sanjka

> 1200 mi je estradiol. Imam oko 16 folikula. Nastavljamo jos 2 dana isto


Vrci bit ce to dobro.
Nije ti tako visok estradiol bez obzira na 16 folikula.
Ovo ti sad pokazuje oko 6 js.
Al posto ces jos dva dana primati terapiju i stop 
za zavrsno sazrijevanje, bit ce tu lijep broj js.

Vibram za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vrci

Hvala curke  :Smile: 

Da, i dr je računala koliko bi to trebalo biti prilikom planiranja terapije dalje. Ali to bi bilo 6 js da su zrele, što ne? Ovako bude ih još više, barem sam tako shvatila.
Kako god da je, uvijek vraćam samo 1 embrij

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala curke 
> 
> Da, i dr je računala koliko bi to trebalo biti prilikom planiranja terapije dalje. Ali to bi bilo 6 js da su zrele, što ne? Ovako bude ih još više, barem sam tako shvatila.
> Kako god da je, uvijek vraćam samo 1 embrij


Tako je...dobro si shvatila  :Wink:  
Zato sam i napisala da ce biti lijep broj js.

----------


## Vrci

Za sad se samo nadam da valjaju i da budu dobri zameci. I nek izbjegnem hiper

"samo" jel  :Grin:

----------


## sanjka

> Za sad se samo nadam da valjaju i da budu dobri zameci. I nek izbjegnem hiper
> 
> "samo" jel


Hehehe  :Wink:  
Koliko jedinica puregona uzimas??

----------


## Vrci

150. 
I pen je pravo otkriće, nadam  se da je u penovima budućnost stimulacija :D

----------


## Vrci

Mene boli trbuh na dodir,tj. Kao koza,na mjestima gdje sam si davala cetrotide. Jel to nesto jako zabrinjavajuce?

----------


## željkica

Vrci samo prati jel dovoljno mokris,to je bitno da se tekucina ne zadrzava.Da dr misli da ce doci do hipera dala bi ti Bromergon da piješ, ja sam ga u 2 stimulacije pila jer bi isto imala puno folikula.pij dosta tekucine i prati!

----------


## Sybila

> Mene boli trbuh na dodir,tj. Kao koza,na mjestima gdje sam si davala cetrotide. Jel to nesto jako zabrinjavajuce?


Meni je redovno koza ostajala nadrazena nakon bemfole, a ponekad su ostajale i masnice. Pazi samo na kut i da je dovoljno duboko, mislim da je normalno da bude neke reakcije. Ako dobijes osip neki, onda zovi dr.

----------


## Vrci

O zeljkice, i previše sam u wc-u, dosta pijem pa i puno mokrim  :Grin:  Čak se brinem da nije previše. Al o tom kasnije...

Ok sad me na pritisak boli samo jučerašnje mjesto, od prekjučer je prestalo.

----------


## biska

Vrci i meni su se mjesta uboda s Cetrotidom crvenila i bila osjetljivija na dodir, mislim da je to uobičajena pojava

----------


## Vrci

Ok sad me vec brine koliko cesto moram piskiti. Jest da sam puno u pila,al kao da mi mjehur vise nema nikakav kapacitet. Moguce da ga dolje sve stisce?

Jedinu urinarnu infekciji sam imala u proslom postupku nakon transfera, i onda me i boljelo. Tako da me sad unaprijed strah  :Sad:

----------


## Sybila

Mozes otici da provjere - ali meni je maternica stiskala mjehur nenormalno, stalno sam bila na wcu. Cak me znalo i boljeti jako ako nisam na vrijeme (cesto) piskila.

----------


## Vrci

Ok, onda smatram da je ok. Koristim i d manozu,ona mi pomogne. 

Ma i psiha me ubija. Jedva cekam punkciju

----------


## Sybila

Ne brini  :Smile:  u stimulaciji stvarno prodjes svasta, kad se sjetim koliko mi je bilo uzasno lose i koliko sam bila uspuhana, izvan sebe, naotecena...uzas. doci ce punkcija i prije nego se okrenes, samo treba misliti na cilj  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Bilo je od previse caja [emoji38]

Al osim toga, bas nikakav znak da se nesto dogada. Cudan sam primjerak  :Grin: 

Do sad sam si dala 1375 iu puregona i 4 cetrotide...

Jel ima neka osim mene sad da je pikalica?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam u subotu na punkciji. Nadamo se broju 10+ js. Danas izbrojali 15ak folikula

----------


## Ginger

Vrci sretno!

----------


## Vrci

Curke,kako da racunamo apstinenciju? Zadnje bilo u ned navecer, punkcija mi u subotu.

Ako danas odradi svoje,imat cemo manje od 2 dana,a ak ne, vise od 5.
Uvijek nas to zezne  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

o joj Vrci, pa sto niste nesto izmedju  :Undecided: 
ne znam, kod mm-a je bilo losije s 5 dana, nego s 2
a najbolje s 3-4

----------


## Vrci

Ma nismo cijeli ciklus, ovo je on  :Grin: 

Mislim da nam je bolje sad ne dirati, jer od danas do sub ujutro ne bude punih 2 dana  :Sad:  Ovako je punih 5, pa mi se čini manja šteta

----------


## Ginger

:lool: 
mom se to ne bi dogodilo  :Laughing: 
a gle,  10-15 dobrih ce biti  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

To da  :Smile: 

Prosli puta je imao mjesec dana prije postupka 3 dana temperaturu preko 39, e to je bio los spermiogram

----------


## željkica

Nama su zadnji put rekli da je dovoljno 1 dan apstinencije, mislim da je 5 dana puno.

----------


## Vrci

A za icsi smo ionako, bit ce nesto od 5 valjda...

----------


## Sybila

Hmmm...moj je dao svoj doprinos isto s nekih 36 sati. Mislim da je bolje 36h nego 5 dana  :Undecided:  
Go Vrci go!

----------


## Vrci

Al moj ima oligoasteno i mali broj imace. U 36h ne stigne oporaviti cini mi se

----------


## Sybila

Ma i moj, i mi smo na ICSI. Nit ih ima, nit plivaju, nit plivaju u pravom smjeru. 
Ma napravi kak ti instinkt veli, ak veli da je bolje 5 dana, 5 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

[emoji38] dobra si

Da, bolje mi se cini 5.

Kad je bilo da ce punkcija biti petak,pa nedjelja,i eto, dogodi se...

----------


## Sybila

Ja sam zato svog drzala na 48-72 sata intervalima od pocetka pikanja  :Grin:  ako nije obavio duznost, prebacila sam na xxx kanale i rekla "izvoli, bolje to nego injekcije"  :Laughing:  (nisam ja bas bila sposobna za konkretno pomaganje)
Al dobro, sad ce bit puno lijepih stanica i embrija i onda ce se i primiti pa se o ovome vise nikad neces brinuti  :Grin: 

Ps.ne vidim ti smajlice, nisu forumski  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

A pisem s tapatalka  :Smile: 

Evo dala si stopericu, predosjecam da cu sutra poceti osjecati jajnike.

I blazena opca anestezija,inace nema sanse da bih izdrzala

----------


## Sybila

Brojimo sitno i drzimo fige znaci  :Smile: 
Da, opca je meni nesto sto bi se moralo, apsolutno su mi nepojmljive bolnice koje nemaju tu mogucnost  :Undecided:  jadne zene tamo. Idi spavaj i sanjaj bebu  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Sretnoooo, Vrci!

----------


## pak

Sretno Vrci.  A što se tiče apstinencije mi smo iskušavali sve varijante od 3 do 7 dana. Nama se najbolji pokazao 5. dan.     Dijagnoza je teška Oat. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Vrci sretno!
Ako bude los uzorak neka ga da opet. Nista ih ne kosta, a mozda se isplati. Mi smo tako cesto radili.

----------


## Yarmmai

Vrci sretno!

Sybila - kako si ti? Nije me bilo neko vrijeme pa nisam u toku  :Cool:  a baš me zanima jel sve ok.

----------


## Vrci

Ma imala sam punkciju 9js bez anestezije prvi puta, to je meni bilo neopisivo bolno i užasno iskustvo. Mogu reći gore od poroda. Nema šanse da bih to više ponavljala, brrrr

----------


## Sybila

> Vrci sretno!
> 
> Sybila - kako si ti? Nije me bilo neko vrijeme pa nisam u toku  a baš me zanima jel sve ok.


Vrci - uh, uzas, 9js bez anestezije...brrrr...

Yarmmai - hvala na pitanju, sve je ok  :Smile:  rastem ko pajcek na jesen, bebe sam vidjela na uzv u srijedu, mlate rukama, nogama, ovaj veci (za kojeg mislim da je cura) maltretira i gura manjeg. Najgore povracanje je proslo, bilo je bas jako gadno, ali povracam i dalje svaki dan, zeludac boli, ali bar me vise ne odvaljuje onako gadno maternica. Sad sam 12+6. Kako je kod tebe-kakav je plan?  :Smile:

----------


## Yarmmai

> Yarmmai - hvala na pitanju, sve je ok  rastem ko pajcek na jesen, bebe sam vidjela na uzv u srijedu, mlate rukama, nogama, ovaj veci (za kojeg mislim da je cura) maltretira i gura manjeg. Najgore povracanje je proslo, bilo je bas jako gadno, ali povracam i dalje svaki dan, zeludac boli, ali bar me vise ne odvaljuje onako gadno maternica. Sad sam 12+6. Kako je kod tebe-kakav je plan?


Ajme kako super (naravno ne ovaj dio sa povraćanjem  :Smile:  ) već ovaj da si ih vidjela i da se već mlate  :Smile:  Baš mi je drago da sve ide dobro.
Ja sam upravo krenula u novi stimulirani. Ponedjeljak idem na ultrazvuk pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Sybila

Ooo novi postupak - super! Drzim  :fige:   :Smile:  javljaj!

----------


## Vrci

Evo mene, 13js. Nista me ne boli,nikakvih problema osim sto nesto krvarim.

Sutra il u pon saznajem stanje

----------


## sanjka

> Evo mene, 13js. Nista me ne boli,nikakvih problema osim sto nesto krvarim.
> 
> Sutra il u pon saznajem stanje


Oooo vrci odlican broj stanica.
i da ih se sto vise oplodi ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mozda su ti pri punkciji dotakli krvnu zilicu
pa malo krvaris.

----------


## Vrci

Ma dok sam ležala bilo je ok, kad sam se digla krenulo van.
Sad kad je to izašlo nema više problema. Sviđa mi se što nema bolova, ali se zato moram dodatno paziti da ne pretjeram

----------


## Sybila

Super Vrci! 
A normalno je to malo krvi, ipak te pikaju  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Vrci super super. Držim fige da ih se što više oplodi.

----------


## pak

Vrci sretno, neka bude dobar tulum u labu.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Hvala  :Smile:  Jedva čekam info, nadam se da bude sutra.

Ja se spremila u krevet strogo, sad sam počela sve to dolje osjećati

----------


## Ginger

Vrci sretno!
dobar rezultat

----------


## Vrci

Danas imamo znakove oplodnje na njih 9 (od 13 js 11 je bilo dobrih), transfer bude 5.dan

----------


## Ginger

:Klap:

----------


## pak

Super rezultat!! 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Vrci super,sretno dalje!!

----------


## Gabi25

Vrci bravo, držim fige za dalje!

----------


## bubekica

Vrci super, vibram za dalje!!!

----------


## žužy

*Vrci*,sretno dalje! :Smile:

----------


## klamerica

Vrci zelim ti srecu do neba! Drzim fige da uspije!!

----------


## Vrci

Hvala cure...

Ovo razdoblje dok su malci u labosu je baš dosadno... pogotovo kad moram mirovati zbog jajnika. Inače bih išla na kavice, u shopping i šetnje.

----------


## sanjka

> Danas imamo znakove oplodnje na njih 9 (od 13 js 11 je bilo dobrih), transfer bude 5.dan


Vrci lijepa brojka  :Smile:  
Hoce ti danas ili sutra javljati kakvo je stanje i kako se dijele?

----------


## Vrci

Nemam pojma kako je kad se ide do blastica.
Dan nakon oplodnje jave na e-mail situaciju, koliko je bilo js,koliki oplodenih i kad je transfer. 
Nisam nikad isla do blastica da bih znala jel ima daljnih info.

Iako bih rado znala...

----------


## Vrci

Evo dok se prijavim na temu nakon transfera.  
Od 13js, 11 dobrih, 9 oplodenih i 3 lijepe blastice 
Vracamo jednu, dvije smrzavamo po jednu na nosacu

----------


## antony34

Vrci draga sretno i da za 14 dana vidis veliku betu :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Za 9 dana je test  :Cekam:  
Nemam doma niti jedan test, niti jednu lh, vidjet ću do kad budem izdržala

----------


## biska

Vrci, super za blastice!  :Smile: 

Želim ti čelične živce u narednih 10-ak dana (meni osobno najgori period za psihički izdržati)

----------


## Vrci

Moram se prebaciti na drugu temu, ali sad sam tako nekako rezervirana. Prošli postupak, onaj s fragmentiranim embrijima i biokemijskom, me psihički skroz iscrpio. Tako da se sad zapravo ne nadam previše plusu, valjda neki obrambeni mehanizam. Iako ne postoji razlog zašto ne bi uspjelo. Endometrij i blastica su super, pa idemo dan po dan

----------


## željkica

Vrci drzim fige da bebica čvrsto primi!

----------


## NinaDrv

> Moram se prebaciti na drugu temu, ali sad sam tako nekako rezervirana. Prošli postupak, onaj s fragmentiranim embrijima i biokemijskom, me psihički skroz iscrpio. Tako da se sad zapravo ne nadam previše plusu, valjda neki obrambeni mehanizam. Iako ne postoji razlog zašto ne bi uspjelo. Endometrij i blastica su super, pa idemo dan po dan


Sretnooooooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zenii

Vrci, sretno!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Hvala cure od srca  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## CHIARA...

Sretno Vrci.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jolica30

Curke mene zanima dali ima koja da ima malo veći bmi, recimo oko 30 i da joj je uspio IVF?

----------


## biska

Jolice, moj je BMI takodjer iznad 25, od malih nogu sam buco i jos danas se borim s kilama. Trenutno mi je BMI ispod 30, ali sam uvijek blizu te grozne granice. Ono sto mene spasava zadnjih par godina su redovni odlasci u teretanu.
Poznajem par cura s vecim viskom kila koje su zatrudnile pomocu IVF-a, i ja sam u zadnjem fet-u imala potvrdenu trudnocu, ali je nazalost zavrsila spontanim.
Sto te brine konkretno?

----------


## Jolica30

Brine me to što bih trebala barem još skinuti 10-15 kg a ja se zabetonirala na mojih 88 i ni mrc. Spremam se za treći ivf i brine me to što nema uspjeha i svi većinom govore da kile jako utječu na to jer stimulacijom dobijem jednu-dvije stanice.Uvijek sam u full stimuliranom, i ovaj dr kod kojeg idem sada u postupak je rekao da su obje doze lijekova bile maximum a ja ne reagiram. Eto iskreno me zanima koliko jako mogu kile utjecati na to?

----------


## biska

Prema svim istrazivanjima koje sam citala na web-u, povisena tt dokazano ima negativan utjecaj na sve faze IVF-a. Tako i na reakciju na stimulaciju. Naravno, nezahvalno je nagadati koliki je stupanj tog utjecaja jer vidim po tvom potpisu da imas i nizak amh sto je isto bitna stavka. Sto kaze dr. R?

----------


## sanjka

> Brine me to što bih trebala barem još skinuti 10-15 kg a ja se zabetonirala na mojih 88 i ni mrc. Spremam se za treći ivf i brine me to što nema uspjeha i svi većinom govore da kile jako utječu na to jer stimulacijom dobijem jednu-dvije stanice.Uvijek sam u full stimuliranom, i ovaj dr kod kojeg idem sada u postupak je rekao da su obje doze lijekova bile maximum a ja ne reagiram. Eto iskreno me zanima koliko jako mogu kile utjecati na to?


Jolice a koliko jedinica gonala si uzimala u prvom postupku a koliko bemfole u drugom??

----------


## sanjka

> Prema svim istrazivanjima koje sam citala na web-u, povisena tt dokazano ima negativan utjecaj na sve faze IVF-a. Tako i na reakciju na stimulaciju. Naravno, nezahvalno je nagadati koliki je stupanj tog utjecaja jer vidim po tvom potpisu da imas i nizak amh sto je isto bitna stavka. Sto kaze dr. R?


Da upravo to. A koliko sam ja citala najvise utjece na implantaciju.

----------


## Jolica30

Dr.R me slao vaditi još neke nalaze i sve je ok, on kaže da kile mogu dosta utjecati na to. 
Sanjka gonala sam primila 2400 a bemfole 2850. On kaže da je to puno.

----------


## sanjka

> Dr.R me slao vaditi još neke nalaze i sve je ok, on kaže da kile mogu dosta utjecati na to. 
> Sanjka gonala sam primila 2400 a bemfole 2850. On kaže da je to puno.


Ja jako cijenim dr. R al ne razumijem zasto je rekao da je to puno.
Ja sam po danu uzimala 375 iu gonala, tako da je to ispalo puno vise vec si ti primala. 
Tvoj AMH je nizak al ne i tako strasno. Tu se jos puno toga moze napraviti. Ima tu na forumu zena koje su sa manjim AMH od tvog ostale prirodno trudne.

Bitno je i koliki ti je lh i fsh i broj antralnih folikula na pocetku ciklusa i odluciti kad je najbolje krenuti sa stimulacijom. Jer nije svaki mjesec isti broj antralnih.  Naci ce dr. R rijesenje i za tvoj slucaj samo malo strpljenja.
Posto imas i visak kila i dijabetes treba vremena i upornosti.

Vjeruj mi jolica da neke zene po danu uzimaju po 5-6 ampula gonala i to dr. R vrlo dobro zna jer se educira i zna kakvih sve protokola ima.

----------


## Jolica30

hvala sanjka. Znači ima vas koje ste primale i jaču stimulaciju. Dobro da znam to sve jer želim o svemu raspraviti prije postupka.

----------


## sanjka

> hvala sanjka. Znači ima vas koje ste primale i jaču stimulaciju. Dobro da znam to sve jer želim o svemu raspraviti prije postupka.


Ima ima i te kako. Samo se ti informiraj i pitaj za sve  :Wink:

----------


## laura33

> Dr.R me slao vaditi još neke nalaze i sve je ok, on kaže da kile mogu dosta utjecati na to. 
> Sanjka gonala sam primila 2400 a bemfole 2850. On kaže da je to puno.


Masno tkivo je hormonski aktivno i ono "pojede" stimulaciju to je potvrđena činjenica.
Tako da ne kažu oni to nama bez razloga.

----------


## Jolica30

Laura da koliko god to nama zvucalo glupo ipak oni to ne govore bez razloga. Svjesna sam ja toga. I skinula 25 kg u godinu dana, sad bi trebala jos 10-tak barem ali nikako. 
Jos me zanima dali je koja koristila Elonvu i koja su iskustva? Doktor predlaze Elonvu ako vidi na uzv dovoljno antralnih, ako ne onda idemo sa polustimuliranim i Femarom.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure neznam gdje bih pitala pa ću ovdje. Doktor nam je pisao i meni i suprrugu da napravimo pretragu indirektni antiglobulinski test, ne znam zašto je to tražio. Ono što me zanima jer mi je rečeno da se to može obaviti u vinogradskoj dali znati jel se potrebno naručivati ili ne? I dali je koja od vas to morala vaditi?

----------


## Marijaxy

Joj cure, idem prekosutra na transfer smrzlića, pa me uhvatio nervozitis. Prvi put idem na FET, iza sebe imam 5 neuspješnih IVF. Sad se brinem, jel će sve biti ok, sam transfer, jel će biti ok kad se odmrznu... Ma hrpa me nekih iracionalnih strahova ulovila na koje ne mogu utjecati. Ne mogu lako zaspati, pa se budim prije sata. Uh...
Znam da se trebam opustiti, ali eto ne ide. Uf

----------


## sljokicaa

Marijaxy zelim ti puno srece na transferu.
A da najgore je to sto ne mozes utjecati nikako, a u glavi samo hrpa pitanja i strahova. Lako je rec da se treba opustiti, ali tesko za provest u ovakvim situacijama.

----------


## Marijaxy

Odrađen transfer, FET, pa nema napunosti ni bolova. Rekao mi da idem raditi u ponedjeljak. Danas sam happy jer me nista ne bolucka, ali bit ce vremena za nervozu! Pozdrav i sretno svima.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure imam pitanje, doktor je poslao muza da obavi pretragu ejakulat bakterioloski i sad se pojavila E.colli i dobio je antibiotik. Dali to znaci da u postupak ne mozemo dok i taj njegov nalaz ne bude ok?

----------


## Sybila

> Cure imam pitanje, doktor je poslao muza da obavi pretragu ejakulat bakterioloski i sad se pojavila E.colli i dobio je antibiotik. Dali to znaci da u postupak ne mozemo dok i taj njegov nalaz ne bude ok?


Nisam imala iskustva, ali logika mi kaze da da i mislim da je to definitivno bolje za vas. E.coli u ejakulatu smanjuje broj spermija i jako utjece na oplodnju.

----------


## Sybila

Jolice, jeste radili ranije bakterioloski?

----------


## Jolica30

Jesmo da i isto je imao bakteriju pa poslije antibiotika bilo ok. Sad nas je trazio ponovno i eto bakterije.

----------


## Sybila

Ne znam jesi vidjela moj raniji post...uglavnom, mislim da bi morali, ali i trebali cekati. E.coli jako utjece na spermije.  :Undecided:  bas mi je zao sto vam se to tako oduljuje  :Sad:

----------


## Jolica30

Vidjela sam da. Sad sam zvala polikliniku pa cekam da me dr nazove. Bas sam ljuta jer izgleda da cemo morati cekati dok se bakterija ne izlijeci. Bit cu pametnija kad me dr nazove.

----------


## Sybila

Jesi ti radila briseve nedavno?
Joj, bas mi je zao  :Undecided:

----------


## Jolica30

Ja sam ih radila u 9.mj i prriznao mi ih je ali sad ne znam dali će tražiti da ih ponovim. Problem je i što smo mi malo mjesto i brisevi se rade samo određeni dan u tjednu a da idem privat preskupo je.

----------


## Sybila

Da, mislim da bi ih trebala ponoviti, da se ne zaribas, e.coli je bas gnjavaza. 
Javi sto kaze dr.!

----------


## Jolica30

Cure zanima me ako na uputnici D1 pise samo ginekologija i opstetricija hoce li mi dr.Skvorc to prihvatiti?

----------


## NinaDrv

Moj postupak je neslavno završio prije nego je i pošteno započeo  :Sad: 
Na kontrolnom pregledu je sve bilo ok, 4 dana sam se pikala s Puregonom 225 IU i na prvoj folikulometriji je doktor vidio ogromnu cistu i gotovo ništa folikula pa smo odustali od postupka  :Sad:

----------


## biska

Uffff Nina, baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Jolica30

Nina zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## NinaDrv

Baš sam jadna, nisam ovako nešto očekivala.
Na kontrolnom pregledu je bilo sve ok i vidjeli smo oko 9 anralaca.
Kako je sve otišlo, nemam pojma. 
Jesam li ja nešto krivo napravila?

----------


## bubekica

> Baš sam jadna, nisam ovako nešto očekivala.
> Na kontrolnom pregledu je bilo sve ok i vidjeli smo oko 9 anralaca.
> Kako je sve otišlo, nemam pojma. 
> Jesam li ja nešto krivo napravila?


NinaDrv, bas mi je zao...
Ne vjerujem da si pogrijesila negdje. Sto kaze dr? Kad je bilo taj kontrolni pregled, na pocetku ciklusa? Kolika je cista?
Moja prijateljica je startala sa stimulacijom bez nultog uzv i na prvoj fm cista 10cm... punktirali su ju odmah i nastavili sa stimulacijom, ne sjecam se broja js, ali iz tog postupka je bila biokemijska. Ima stvarno svakakvih prica...

----------


## NinaDrv

Kontrolni je bio 13.2., trebala sam dobiti 15.2. ali sam uzimala Duphaston da ju malo odgodim, doktor je išao na neku konferenciju pa nisam htjela da mi netko drugi bilo što radi.
Dobila sam 21.2. i od 22. sam uzimala Puregon. Cista je oko 3 cm velika, ali problem je što nema folikula uz nju, vidio je 2 mala, jedan od 4 mm i jedan od kojih 6 mm. 
U svakom slučaju nedovoljno da se nastavi i dalje. 
Jučer su me tako bolili jajnici, vjerojatno od pregleda, ležala sam cijelo popodne  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Nina, zao mi jako

To se i meni dogodilo na jesen. Uzv super, idemo na duphice. Krenula sa tabletama 3dc i cista.
Kaze dr da je moguce od duphica,al tko zna

----------


## NinaDrv

Sad ih opet trebam uzimati, od sutra 2 dnevno kroz 10 dana.
Nadam se da će cista otići s ciklusom.

----------


## bubekica

drzim fige da ode cista.... upravo zbog ovakvih scenarija bi trebalo UVIJEK raditi nulti uzv, 2-3dc.

----------


## NinaDrv

Do sad ju nisam imala niti u jednom postupku. 
Moj doktor radi kontrolni pregled 2-3 dana prije ciklusa.

----------


## bubekica

> Do sad ju nisam imala niti u jednom postupku. 
> Moj doktor radi kontrolni pregled 2-3 dana prije ciklusa.


to je isto ok, mislim da se tad vec treba vidjeti da zuto tijelo propada i da nece biti ciste.

----------


## NinaDrv

Sve je super izgledalo na kontrolnom, muči me što se desilo između njega i folikulometrije  :Sad: 
Imala sam loš osjećaj od prvog dana pikanja, kao da se ništa ne događa dolje. 
I nije me osjećaj prevario  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam nakon tog uzv dobila 3tj pilula. Nismo vise htjeli ici na duphice.
Al vjerujem da ce ti otici s mengom.
I mene dr onda narucila na 2dc na kontrolu, iako joj to nije obicaj

----------


## NinaDrv

Nadam se da će otići  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure evo i mene po treci put  :Smile:  . Jucer mi je bio 1dc, sutra pikam elonvu i cekamo srijedu da vidimo na uzv gdje smo. Na kontrolnom uzv 1.3 doktor je nabrojao 8 antralaca.

----------


## Šarlota

Dobar dan drage cure!
Ovo je moj prvi post, prvo učlanjivanji i prvo čekanje. 
Sve mi je ovo novo....nisam previše čitala forume o IVFu, ali sad me svako vaše slovo zanima  :Heart: 
Ovakvo je moje stanje:
-1.IVF
-problem muških spermija
-dugi protokol (Decapeptyl, Gonal)
-10 jajašaca
-9 zametaka
-5.dan nas dočekalo 6 blastocista
-transfer obavljen 3.3. , dvije blastice unešene
-4 zamrznute na dva nosaća
-33 godine
-Betu je rekao dr.da vadim za 14 dana

Sretna sam jer se jakoooooo nadam!
Kako vam se čini ovaj opis svega, jel to obećavajuće?
Meni je to sve tako strano...

SVIMA ŽELIM PUNO SREĆE!

----------


## Iva86

Hej cure, evo da se i ja ovdje prijavim, danas mi je stigla menga pa sutra krećem s pikanjem..

Jolice kako si reaigirala na elonvu?

----------


## Jolica30

Iva86 sretno. Ja sam zadovoljna, pokrenulo se 6 folikula a to je za mene veliki napredak. Jucer sam imala prvi uzv i bas sam sretna. Koja je tvoja terapija?

----------


## biska

Jolica, super reakcija!  :Smile: 
Meni bi tako na 1 uzv vidjeli 5-6 folikula, a na kraju bi taj broj još fino narastao.
Držim fige za dalje!

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala biska. Ovo mi je do sada najbolji odgovor na stimulaciju. Bilo bi super kada bi se u subotu pojavio još koji.

----------


## Iva86

Jolice 6 folikula se čini ok, a mozda se i pojavi još koji... 
jesi dobila još nešto uz elonvu?
Ja sutra krećem sa 225 iu gonala..

----------


## Jolica30

3dc sam pikala elonvu, ona vrijedi kroz narednih 6 dana, danas sam počela sa orgalutranom i od subote vjerojatno još 2 dana puregon. Punkciju očekujem oko srijede.

----------


## Sybila

Jolice bas mi je drago sto si reagirala na ovu stimulaciju! Drzim fige da budu lijepe js!

----------


## Jolica30

Puno ti hvala sybilla, ja sam stvarno presretna  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

Jolica Sretno, drzim ti fige. Javljaj nam kak ide. Ja isto krecem s elonvom I onda 6ti dan s ogralutranom. Sljeedeci tjedan krecem i to ce nam biti prvi postupak.

----------


## Jolica30

Sretno JUHU, meni je ovo treći postupak.

----------


## biska

Jolica30, sta ima novoga kod tebe? Ne znam jesi li mozda na nekoj drugoj temi pisala, kako je prosla stimulacija?

----------


## Jolica30

Biska eto jucer sam imala zadnju folikulometriju, imamo 6 folikula i nadam se najboljem. Ovo je za mene stvarno veliki uspjeh, pogotovo ako uspijemo barem u pola dobiti stanice. Do sada sam u svakom postupku reagirala lose na lijekove no eto elonva je pokrenula od 8 antralaca njih 6. Ja sam jako zadovoljna lijekom i iz razloga sto folikuli ravnomjerno rastu i svi su skoro u mm isti.

----------


## biska

Super, super, super! Držim fige na rukama i nogama  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Puno hvala biska, nadamo se najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## Iva86

Jolica sretno.. kad imaš punkciju?

----------


## Jolica30

U petak. A ti u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## Vrci

Sretno Jolica  :Smile: 

Ja čekam mengu za FET, danas bi bio 16 dpo, ništa. Seksa nije bilo, ovulacija neka jadna - u pon prije 2 tj se vidjelo malo žuto tijelo.
Izluđuje me to, ti moji ciklusi

----------


## Jolica30

Vrci drzim fige i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Iva86

Danas imam ultrazvuk na 6 dan ciklusa pa ćemo vidjet stanje... 

Vrci jel uzimaš kakve ljekove prije fet-a? koliko imate eskima? 
Negdje sam pročitala da ti uvijek radiš SET.. ja sam prilikom kretanja u MPO vode odlučila da ću prvih nekoliko puta obavezno radit SET sad sam u trećem stimuliranom, i radit ću SET, iako više nisam bas sigurna u svoju odluku.. 

Jolice koju Štopericu si dobila?

----------


## Jolica30

Dobila sam ovitrelle. I hvala bogu jer nju mogu sama pikat. Mrzim pomisao da moram nekog trazit da me pika i pogotovo ako ne zna puno o tome pa da mi nest zezne.

----------


## Vrci

Od 1dc moram uzimati Estrofem.

Ja sam vraćala po 2 u prva 3 postupka. Onda smo u uspješnom dobili samo 1 zametak, vratili 1, i rodila sina.
Sad, da mi nije za drugo dijete, možda bih razmišljala o dva. Ali budući da imam već jedno dijete, SET mi je jedina opcija

----------


## Iva86

Hvala Vrci i sretno!

----------


## Jolica30

Cure ja imam jedno pitanjce a neznam gdje bih pitala pa cu ovdje. Mene zanima obzirom da bi ovaj put mogla imati transfer ( nadam se da je nemoguce da od 6 folikula nebude bas niti jedna stanica za transfer ) dali je moguce uzv-om ili nekako pregledati cerviks i cervikalni kanal? Ja sam imala jedan jedini transfer i bio je uzasan. Pisala sam o tome i tu na rodi, znaci doktor je pokusavao proci 6 puta i nije uspio. O bolovima, krvi i slicnom niti da ne govorim i ja sam zaista zaista prestravljena od transfera na zivo. Dali da jednostavno trazim anesteziju ili nesto za opustanje? Molim svaki pametan savjet jer u petak je punkcija i onda cekam transfer.

----------


## JUHU

@Jolica, mene isto muci to dali da uzmem anasteziju ili ne, zadnji put kad sam bila kod dr mi je rekao da za 6 folikula mi neće trebati anastezija, te da ce to biti brzo gorovo. I da bio nije velika, Neznam sto bi ti rekla, ako te je strah onda traži anesteziju jer ce ti onda tako biti najlakše.

----------


## biska

Jolica, obzirom na loše prethodno iskustvo, mislim da imaš čvrst argument dogovoriti s liječnicima transfer pod općom ili nekom drugom anestezijom. Mi zbog dijagnoza nikada nismo bili u postupku u Hrvatskoj, no mogu ti reći da sam na zadnjem transferu u Češkoj bila s curom koju su uspavali prilikom transfera. Meni se kao promatraču činilo prilično elegantno, cura je spavala 10-ak minuta najviše, probudila se i sve 5  :Smile: 

Koliko se sjećam Sybila je imala traumatične transfere, možda se se njoj javiš za savjet.

Puno sreće!

----------


## Jolica30

Biska imam tvrdoglavog doktora :D , taj grozni transfer sam imala u vg, sad sam privat i doktor tvrdi da se to nece ponovit. Al sta to vrijedi kad moja memorija pamti samo tu bol i taj strah od proslog transfera. 

Juhu nije meni punkcija problem, tu uopce ne zelim niti raspravljati o anesteziji. Meni je to pod normalno i na drugo niti ne pristajem.

----------


## Marijaxy

Meni cerviks ima malo čudan položaj i isto mi je transfer bio uvijek neugodan. Predzadnji put kod L. sam i krvarila jer ga je morao "štipnuti" da obavi transfer, poslije bilo dosta krvi. Rekao mi je da svaka takva trauma može loše djelovati na implantaciju. Drugi put sam inzistirala da mi on radi transfer a ne dr koji radi s njim jer je već to radio pa će znati kako. Rekla mi je i biologica koja je tad bila sa mnom da sam dobro odlučila i da "taj" položaj" ima svaka 20-ta žena (1.20). Taj drugi put (bio FET) nisam ni osjetila. Možda je i kod tebe takav slučaj. Uglavnom sretno.

----------


## Jolica30

Mene zanima dali oni mogu prije nekako pregledati cerviks i cervikalni kanal? Ja zaista ne zelim opet nabadanja na coravo i svakako zelim izbjeci jos jednu traumu. Znaci pitanje je dali prije probnog transfera doktor moze uzv-om pogledat cerviks i put kojim bi mogao proci ili jednostavno mora istrazivat na coravo?

----------


## biska

Pa ne vidim zašto se to ne bi moglo, dapače, bilo bi mudro provjeriti situaciju a ne na slijepo garantirati da će sve biti ok.
Jolice, budi i ti tvrdoglava, radi se o tvom zdravlju, sigurnosti, a potencijalno i uspjehu samog postupka

----------


## Vrci

Meni svaki puta prije transfera dr radi uzv i svašta nešto mjeri i gleda. Valjda i po tome može vidjeti nešto, znam da meni tad odlučuje koji kateter i sl.

----------


## Sybila

Biska, vec je Sybila dala svoj doprinos  :Wink:  
Jos uvijek sugeriram Jolici probni uz dogovor s dr da ce stati cim zaboli.
Jolice - zaboravila spomenuti - jel doktor govorio o transferu uz uzv i pun mjehur? Tak vidi tocno kamo ide, a mjehur malo stisne i izravna cerviks ako je zakrivljen.

----------


## biska

> Biska, vec je Sybila dala svoj doprinos  
> Jos uvijek sugeriram Jolici probni uz dogovor s dr da ce stati cim zaboli.
> Jolice - zaboravila spomenuti - jel doktor govorio o transferu uz uzv i pun mjehur? Tak vidi tocno kamo ide, a mjehur malo stisne i izravna cerviks ako je zakrivljen.


Ili... kako bi rekla ravnateljica jednog Zg vrtića (kad su već top tema ovih dana) - dala si svoj pobol  :Grin:

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala curke, sybila dr nije spominjao probni uz uzv i pun mjehur. On samo trubi kak ce probati a ja trubim o anesteziji, vidjet cemo gdje cemo se naci u pregovorima. Rekao je da ako me bas bude jako strah da cu dobit nest za opustanje. Vjerojatno normabel. Kaj da ocekujem od normabela? Jel to preslabo inekcija od 5mg? Ja bi duplo hahaha  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

bok cure, u fazi sam cekanja punkcije, 3 dan ciklusa sam piknula elonovu , na 7 dan dc na folikulometriji imam  folikula 2 lijevo( 10, 11mm) 5 desno (14,13,12,11,11mm) dobila cetrotide sljedeca 3 dana pikam .donji dio trbuha ubija , ovo mi je 3 postupak 
.kako vam se cini velicina folikula? sretno svima!

----------


## iva777

vidim da je tema malo utihnula?
meni je dana 2 dan punkcije - imamo 12 js ponedjeljak zovem da vidim kako napreduje.malo me muci bol u jajnicima , i to svako malo probadajuca bol koja traje 10 sek pa se smiri ali stalno je osjecam.trbuh mi je uzasno napuhnut, tesko se krecem ,( boli) vecinom mi pase da lezim na boku. normalno mokrim , rekla je dr da je blagi hiper, ali i u proslom postupku je isto bio blagi hiper ali ni blizu bolovi, tad sam drugi dan isla na posao! boli me i na dodir. nisam pametna dal da zovem dr ? sta mislite?

----------


## Marijaxy

Iva, kako si danas?
Ja sam jučer bila kod dr., 3.dc. ali ništa od postupka ovaj ciklus jer imam cistu i to dosta veliku. Naručio me ponovno u petak. Bojim se da će je punktirati. Jel tko imao slična iskustva?

----------


## iva777

Marijaxy , nemam ti iskustva s tim, zao mi je. ja sam bila na pregledu , jajnici su jako uvecani i bol je od punkcije , hiper je blagi .Idem na transfer sutra ,  jos neznam koliko se oplodilo, biologicu nisam uspjela uhvatiti tako da se moram strpit do sutra .

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam imala cistu, taj ciklus sam negdje od 6dc pila pilule i otisla je s mengom

----------


## Marijaxy

Ne znam zašto mi nije odmah dao terapiju. Nadam se da se neće odlučiti na punkciju ciste, znam da to isto rade. Iako nije ni to kraj svijeta, samo bih rađe bezbolnijom metodom.

----------


## iva777

cure danas napravljen transfer 1 lijepe blastice , jos sutra zovemo ako se bude dobro razvijalo imat cemo jednog smrzlica .14 dana do bete   :Smile:

----------


## KitKat82

Bok cure, evo danas obavila punkciju, 17js na sveopce iznenadenje. Jajnici jako uvecani, hiper, tako da moram strogo mirovati. Sutra cu znati jel ima oplodenih ali nista od transfera. Tek u iducem ciklusu.

----------


## iva777

kitkat82 bravo za veliki broj stanica.  :Klap:  javi nam koliko imas oplođenih. Da ,praksa je kod hipera da se zamrzava , te se radi transfer u idućem ciklusu kad se tijelo malo oporavi.Kod mene je blagi hiper ali smo ipak uz dugo razmisljanje vratili 1 blasticu  držim fige!

----------


## KitKat82

[QUOTE=iva777;2971858]kitkat82 bravo za veliki broj stanica.  :Klap:  javi nam koliko imas oplođenih. Da ,praksa je kod hipera da se zamrzava , te se radi transfer u idućem ciklusu kad se tijelo malo oporavi.Kod mene je blagi hiper ali smo ipak uz dugo razmisljanje vratili 1 blasticu 

Evo friskih vijesti Od 17js bilo ih je 12 zrelih. Oplodilo se 9. Prema rijecima biologice svi su odlicni i pustaju ih do 5-tog dana. Jos i sama ne mogu vjerovati. Ovo nam je 4. put i samo sam jednom dosla do transfera. Stimulacija je bila blaga tako da su se svi iznenadili kako sam reagirala. Drzim fige na najjace za tvoju blasticu :fige:

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav cure, evo meni danas 6.dc, kaze doktor da sam burno reagirala (pcos), upisao je oko 5-6 folikula za sada od 10-11mm, i uveo mi od danas Cetrotide i nastavak terapije. U ponedjeljak opet UZV. Držim vam fige  :Smile:  
KitKat - odlične vijesti, svaka cast  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

kitkat bravo bravo !!  drzim fige za lijepe blastice, bas si mi uljepsala dan ! 
MonLi drzim fige za puno lijepih js !

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure, moja doktorica odustala od postupka, ne znam hoće li ga netko privatno htjet nastaviti, vidjet cu sutra... Škvorc ce me primiti pa ćemo vidjeti...
Uglavnom najgori dan ikada i u Petrovu se vise ne vraćam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona zasto je odustala? Pa lijepo si reagirala.  :No:

----------


## MonaLi

Estradiol je kao bio visok i doslo bi do hipera. Mislim tako je kod pcos, ali Škvorc kaze da bi me
primio tako da cu vidjeti s njim, ali on ide za vikend na godišnji pa je sve naknap, mozda me prebaci kod nekoga drugog. Ne znam, luda sam, bas mi stres sad treba u postupku 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

A nije mi jasno da li ti to racunaju pod potroseni postupak buduci da si koristila lijekove? I nisam znala da se postupak moze prekinuti.  :Sad:

----------


## Jolica30

Meni je Skvorc rekao da u pravilu cim si potrosio lijekove racuna se kao potroseni postupak. I ne razumijem ovu doktoricu, sta ta nosi u glavi? Ocito nista. Bolje da nije niti zapocinjala postupak nego sada ovakav scenarij.

----------


## MonaLi

Rekla je doktorica da mi nece računati postupak, valjda zato sto nisam ni puno lijekova uzimala, ne znam. I ni jedan Aih kod nje nisam uspjela odraditi. Ma uzas. Potrošenih godinu dana  uzalud. Drzte fige da me primi netko privatno i nastavi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jolica30

Doktor Skvorc je super. Idi na razgovor pa ces vidjeti sta kaze na sve.

----------


## Vrci

Pa koliki ti je estradiol? Nije baš da ti je ogroman broj folikula prvi puta napisala, kasnije se njihov broj može dobrom stimulacijom malo i smanjiti. Evo ja sam u zadnjem postupku imala 13js, više folikula, a prvih 10dc mi je dr stala s brojenjem nakon 5-6 na svakom jajniku

A što dr kaže da bi ti sad trebala, s tim folikulima i tako na pola napravljenim ciklusom?

----------


## CHIARA...

Ima li nade da kod Skvorca zavrsis ovaj postupak i dođes do punkcije? Steta da ti propadnu ovi folikuli?

----------


## MonaLi

Estradiol je u subotu bio 700 a danas kaze doktorica da je duplo. Koliko citam to i nije taaako strašno da se odustaje. 
Doktor kaze da bi on nastavio ali da ide na GO za vikend pa da ćemo vidjeti da mi nekog Preporuči ako on nece moći. Ne znam, idem dalje pa da bar znam da sam dala sve od sebe da dođe do punkcije.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Moj estradiol je na 9dc bio 1200. Jedino što nismo znali je hoće li biti transfer ili freeze all, nikako prekidanje

----------


## Sybila

To sto se oko Petrove dogadja i sto ciram tu, to je strasno! Pa ta doktorica stvarno nije normalna! Jos gledam prvi uzv i kao jaka reakcija, a ja sam ih imala i vise prvo brojanje, ali mislim valjda joj doktori znaju...vraga znaju. Uzas! I kako ona moze odluciti hoce li racunati postupak ili ne - kako ona misli prikazati potrosene lijekove ako se ne racuna postupak?! 
Ma joj. 
Nadam se da ce te stvarno dr.Skvorc nekome uputiti, da ti ne propadne ta stimulacija i sve.
Zao mi je sto ti se to dogadja  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

Da, i ja sam bas ono razočarana, tak sam bila uzbudena. I bila sam spremna da ćemo sve zamrznuti ali ne i na ovo. Hvala curke, javim vam sto smo dogovorili  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

MonaLi, uh... kakvo je to postupanje prema tebi? 
Je li ti kasno da danas nastaviš, sad odmah u jutro da odes u Petrovu i hitno tražiš razgovor i pregled s doktoricom radi nastavka postupka?
Ili da tražiš da te pregleda drugi doktor u Petrovoj, ma 3 drugih doktora!

Idi tamo draga, uzmi pratnju ako trebaš, inzistiraj na hitnom pregledu i evaluaciji više liječnika.

----------


## iva777

Moli Li pa nevjerojatano sto se dogadja! takve me stvari ljute ! 
Slazem se sa Inesz,  hitno trazi pregled! Nadam se pozitivnom ishodu 


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Joj idem danas kod Škvorca vidjeti sto mogu, ako nista platiti cu njemu ili kome vec da nastave postupak. Sad sam na poslu i nemam mogućnost otići tamo a doktori su tamo do 15h. Svoju doktoricu ne zelim vise vidjeti. 
Ne znam kaj da vam kažem, ovo ne zelim nikome, vec me godinu dana zavlače... 
ne stignem sada reagirati u Petrovoj, to sam trebala odmah ili bar vec ujutro biti tamo. A da vam ne pričam zicanje orgalutrana po ljekarnama jucer da nastavim terapiju :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Bitno da stigbes do Škvorca danas da se postupak nastavi .a u Petrovoj mozes i naknadno reagirati.sad misli na sebe .sretno!

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona javi kako je proslo.

----------


## MonaLi

Odlično, nastavljamo dalje, privatno kod Radoncica. Škvorc je na GO. Ali Radoncica znam i super mi je tako da sam bas uzbudena. Imam 18-19 folikula...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Mona, drago mi je za jako lijepe vijesti na kraju. Uzasno je bilo i čitati, a kamoli kako je tebi bilo. (Ja bih ipak otišla do Petrove i te doktorice...  :voodoo: )

----------


## JUHU

> Odlično, nastavljamo dalje, privatno kod Radoncica. Škvorc je na GO. Ali Radoncica znam i super mi je tako da sam bas uzbudena. Imam 18-19 folikula...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MonaLi drago mi je da nastavljas, Mislim da si u dobrim rukama Kod dr R. Ja sam jucer Imala transfer 2 prekrasne blastice. Zelim ti svu srecu

----------


## MonaLi

Sarasvati - hvala ti  :Kiss:  da jucer mi je bio koma dan, samo sam cmizdrila :/ ali idemo dalje. Joj bas me zeznula doktorica...  uzas! 
JUHU - hvala ti puno  :Smile:  slažem se, R je odličan i bas se veselim, sretno ti dalje  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona bas mi je drago da si to rijesila. Sta si od 5 folikula dogurala do 18?  :Shock: ¸Hoce li ih biti jos? Bit ce tu krasnih embrija, vec vidim. Radoncic ne radi preko HZZO-a?

----------


## iva777

MonaLi jako mi je drago da se sve  ipak sve poslozilo! Samo pozitivno ! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Iva - hvala ti  :Smile: 

Chiara - bilo je oko 6-7 prvo folikula, pa oko10-12 i sada 18, svi su 15mm, samo dva su 17mm, sto znaci da jednako rastu.
Ne radi R preko HZZO ali ne bi ni Škvorc ovaj ciklus mogao dovršiti preko HZZO tako da mi je svejedno gdje sam sto se tiče plaćanja 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zenii

Sretno Mona! Stvarno ne mogu vjerovati da uz sav stres koji prirodno dolazi uz postupke još moraš prolaziti kroz takav tretman u Petrovoj. 
Dr. R. je odlican, u dobrim si rukama.

----------


## Vrci

Meni nije jasno što je ova tvoja dr mislila da će ti se dogoditi s tih 18 folikula, nije ih valjda mislila da sami nekako punknu? Uopće nisam čula da se tako nešto neodgovorno radi, pa trebala je to završiti

Kod dr. R si u dobrim rukama. Najbolje da zbog hipera sve smrznete i onda malo po malo u FET

----------


## MonaLi

*Zenii* - hvala ti, vjerujem dr R i Patriku da će napraviti najbolje što se može  :Smile: 

*Vrci* - koliko sam čula odustajanje od postupka je čest slučaj u Petrovoj, ne mogu to shvatiti ali eto, pokušavam sada biti što smirenija jer me čeka teža punkcija i oporavak  :Smile:  Vidjet ćemo da li će se raditi transfer sada ili ne, meni odgovara svakako, samo da ne propadnu folikuli  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

sretno Mona!
u dobrim si rukama  :Wink: 
a za doktoricu nemam rijeci...
drz se!

----------


## KitKat82

Evo, cure ds se i ja javim. Nazalost od ponedjeljka sam u bolnici zbog pogorsanja hipera. Svaki dan infuzija i uzv. Jako sam napuhnuta i tesko disem ali zato dvije odlicne blastice me cekaju dok se ne oporavim :Smile:  Puno srece svima!

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 

KitKat - ajme nadam se da ces se brzo oporaviti, toga je i mene strah, koliko si imala folikula?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KitKat82

Imala sam 17 folikula od toga 12 zrelih js. Na dan stoperice e2 mi je bio 11000 ali nismo odustali od postupka nego je odmah odluceno da ce biti freeze all strategija. Ja inace imam pco, ali uredne cikluse i ovulacije ali je uzorak od mm dobiven biopsijom pa je kod nas jedino icsi dolazio u pitanje. Ovo mi je bio treci blago stimulirani postupak ali evo zavrsilo je ipak hiperom. MonaLi ja vjerujem da ce sve dobro zavrsiti kod tebe. Od pocetka uzimaj dovoljno tekucine. Minimalno 3L dnevno i prati kolicinu izmokrenog. Sretno!

----------


## MonaLi

> Imala sam 17 folikula od toga 12 zrelih js. Na dan stoperice e2 mi je bio 11000 ali nismo odustali od postupka nego je odmah odluceno da ce biti freeze all strategija. Ja inace imam pco, ali uredne cikluse i ovulacije ali je uzorak od mm dobiven biopsijom pa je kod nas jedino icsi dolazio u pitanje. Ovo mi je bio treci blago stimulirani postupak ali evo zavrsilo je ipak hiperom. MonaLi ja vjerujem da ce sve dobro zavrsiti kod tebe. Od pocetka uzimaj dovoljno tekucine. Minimalno 3L dnevno i prati kolicinu izmokrenog. Sretno!


Ajme meni sad sam prestravljena, meni je punkcija tek u petak a ja već imam i proljev i stalno mi se kao piški i bolove lagane u trbuhu. :Rolling Eyes: 
Misliš da bi i ja trebala vaditi estradiol danas? Misliš da bi već sad trebala početi sa tekućinom ili nakon punkcije, ajme meni... sorry ali malko me strah  :Smile:  Želim ti brz oporavak i sreću sa blasticama  :Smile:

----------


## KitKat82

> Ajme meni sad sam prestravljena, meni je punkcija tek u petak a ja već imam i proljev i stalno mi se kao piški i bolove lagane u trbuhu.
> Misliš da bi i ja trebala vaditi estradiol danas? Misliš da bi već sad trebala početi sa tekućinom ili nakon punkcije, ajme meni... sorry ali malko me strah  Želim ti brz oporavak i sreću sa blasticama


Najbolje je da provjeris sa dr. Ja bi ga nazvala. Meni je to sve lagano pocelo dan prije punkcije. Punkcija je bila u cetvrtak, preko vikenda sam se napuhnula malo al sam se generalno dobro osjecala, mirovala sam a u subotu sam dobila proljev ali samo taj dan. Nakon toga od drugog dana zatvor. U ponedjeljak sam bila na kontrolnom uzv i onda je dr odlucio zadrzati me u bolnici jer mi krvna slika nije bila dobra.

----------


## MonaLi

Bila sam sad kod doktora,kaze da nema potrebe za estradiolom, punkcija je u petak ujutro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KitKat82

> Bila sam sad kod doktora,kaze da nema potrebe za estradiolom, punkcija je u petak ujutro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Odlicno! Drzim fige! :fige:

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona sretno sutra.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala, malo me strah ali bit ce to brzo gotovo  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Hoce li te uspavati? Ipak imas puno folikula. Nadam se da si dobila bolovanje bez obzira sto mozda nece biti transfera, moze biti hiperstimulacija.

----------


## iva777

Monali sretno sutra!   :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Da da, uzela sam anesteziologa pa nek me uspava  :Smile: 
U ponedjeljak idem po bolovanje, od danas... mislim da ce mi dati 14 dana, nema druge šifre, hmmm

Iva - hvala ti  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Mona, saljem hrabrost i sreću!  :Kiss:

----------


## JUHU

> Da da, uzela sam anesteziologa pa nek me uspava 
> U ponedjeljak idem po bolovanje, od danas... mislim da ce mi dati 14 dana, nema druge šifre, hmmm
> 
> Iva - hvala ti 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Draga ima i šifra za 21 dan. Ja sam trenutno na bolovanju. Pa pitaj odmah za 21 dan ak ce ti trebati. 
Sretnoooo ❤

----------


## MonaLi

Jel ta šifra jos aktualna? Navodno nije...hmmm

Cure imam 14 jajnih stanica, weeeeee :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Jel ta šifra jos aktualna? Navodno nije...hmmm

Cure imam 14 jajnih stanica, weeeeee :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Narancica000

Mona braaaaaavo!!! Drzimo sad fige da i dalje ide sve po planu  :Heart: 
Kad ces znati koliko ih se oplodilo?

----------


## Vrci

Je, aktualna je, ja sam bila prije 2 mj na takvom bolovanju

Super za broj js, ne kužim koji je to problem u Petrovoj bio.

----------


## KitKat82

> Jel ta šifra jos aktualna? Navodno nije...hmmm
> 
> Cure imam 14 jajnih stanica, weeeeee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MonaLi cestitam! Bit ce puno lijepih zametaka :Very Happy:

----------


## JUHU

> Jel ta šifra jos aktualna? Navodno nije...hmmm
> 
> Cure imam 14 jajnih stanica, weeeeee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Je aktualna je ta šifra, ja sam prije dva dana bila kod svoje gin i rekla mi je da je šifra aktivna.

----------


## CHIARA...

Bravo Mona. Sad nek se lijepo oplode i pravilno dijele i bit ce puno blastica.  :Very Happy:  :Bouncing:  :Sing:

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - hvala  :Wink:  znat cu sutra i onda ce me svaki dan zvati da mi jave kako napreduju.

Vrci- jel mi vjeruješ da stalno o tome razmišljam i nije mi jasno :/ 

KiKat - nadam seeee  :Smile: 

JUHU - super hvala ti, valjda nece ova moja raditi probleme.

Chiara - a onda je iduci ciklus tvoj  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

MonaLi odlican broj js!  vibram za tulum u labu !  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Evo novosti, 9 oplođenih  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

Super Mona, cestitam! Jao kako bi pridavila onu dr u Petrovoj, uf...

----------


## MonaLi

Jelda? Ne kužim kak ona misli raditi sa pcos curama... 
samo da sutra potvrdi biolog da se lijepo dijele  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

MonaLi super! Nadam se da ces danas sutra otic im malo natrljat nos tamo papirima i napisat prituzbu.. neke stvari su nedopustive.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Mona, super!
bez brige, zna Patrik posao  :Wink: 
al stvarno, kaj je toj dr bilo u glavi?
i kakvo ti je uopce objasnjenje dala?

----------


## MonaLi

Jejja - trenutno ležim i mirujem. U Petrovu se vise za nista ne bi vraćala ali ako ostanem trudna ko zna, mozda je odem pozdraviti  :Smile: 

Ginger - rekla je da je Estradiol 1400 i da je to previsoko i da je bolje da prekinemo i iduci ciklus damo duplo manji stimulaciju. Ja sam pitala dal se ikako moze nastaviti ona je rekla da da ali da je ona odlučila da ne zeli. I to je to, kraj razgovora :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

A jel rekla sta se moze desit ne znam, npr da ti pol folikula sami od sebe pocnu rast i ti se npr keksnes s muzem i hopala sestorke.  Okej preuvelicavam ali ono.. Uz sve to pisu ti iskoristen postupak preko hzzo a ti si ga na ktaju svojim novcima platila. Mozda bi se dalo dobit povrat od hzzo-a ako dokazes da nije bilo potrebe prekidat postupak, mozda ce znat pametnije od mene. Svasta mi kroz glavu prolazi i znam da ti je muka od njih ali zbog sebe i drugih im ja ne bi dala da im to samo tako sad prodje.

Ti sad samo odmaraj i puno pij i prati koliko piskis.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> MonaLi super! Nadam se da ces danas sutra otic im malo natrljat nos tamo papirima i napisat prituzbu.. neke stvari su nedopustive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


potpis

da sam u poziciji kao MonaLi, reagirala bih ne samo radi sebe, nego i radi drugih žena koje će slično doživjeti

MonaLi i sve druge cure sretno ~~~~~

----------


## MonaLi

Nije me nista upozorila niti spominjala odnose i to. I bas sam odmah pomislila kako me sad sa svim tim pusta bez nekih uputa za dalje. Kaj da sam blesava i da sam se isla seksnuti?
Rekla je da mi nece to pisati kao iskorišten postupak, da ćemo za 2 mj pokušati opet. E sad ne znam u kojem roku ona to mora prijaviti HZZO ako se ipak predomisli?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

Ne uzdaj se u obecanje da ti nece obracunati prekinuti postupak.. Nisam sigurna ali vjerujem da mjesecno salju izvjesca. Sacuvaj racune i sve papire za svaki slucaj pa ako ona to ipak proslijedi kao potroseni postupak  vidjet cemo s curama da ti pomognu napisati zalbu i traziti povrat novca. 
Iskreno vjerujem da ti nece trebati postupak za 2 mj  :Smile:  

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Heheh čuvat cu račune pa ako se zakomplicira sa Petrovom reagirat cu. A kako ja mogu saznati jel ona to prijavila ili ne?
Hvala ;*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

Mozes nazvati hzzo da ti provjere koliko imas pravo postupaka. Ili posaljes mail s upitom da vidis da li je postupak racunat.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## KitKat82

> Evo novosti, 9 oplođenih 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cestitam! :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

Drage cure evo nakon 15 dana čekanja moja Beta jutros 2831. Ja sam u šoku

----------


## MalaMa

Juhu cestitam! Pa to nije beta,to je beturina!

----------


## JUHU

> Juhu cestitam! Pa to nije beta,to je beturina!


Hvala draga

----------


## pak

Ajde da  i ja prijaviim svoje odrojavanje.
Po prvi puta sa dvije blastice u busi od danas.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Pak, draga palac gore  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Pak sretno!

----------


## ooleot

> Ajme meni sad sam prestravljena, meni je punkcija tek u petak a ja već imam i proljev i stalno mi se kao piški i bolove lagane u trbuhu.
> Misliš da bi i ja trebala vaditi estradiol danas? Misliš da bi već sad trebala početi sa tekućinom ili nakon punkcije, ajme meni... sorry ali malko me strah  Želim ti brz oporavak i sreću sa blasticama


Viš zanimljivo. Ja sam se netom oporavila od hipera, ali kad sam u najgoroj fazi dosla u bolnicu doktroica mi je rekla da nisam normalna što pijem toliko vode. I limitirala mi dnevni unos na 1l. 
Pa sad ti vidi tko je u pravu a tko nije.

----------


## Mala28

Evo i mene na odbrojavanju 
Danas sam 3 dnt
Cuvam jednu blasticu

----------


## maritas

Ja odbrojam 3 dana do transfera. Nisi li ti za temu nakon transfera? Ja jedva cekam da dodem do nje

----------


## Mala28

> Ja odbrojam 3 dana do transfera. Nisi li ti za temu nakon transfera? Ja jedva cekam da dodem do nje


ups kriva tema
znaci ovdje je do transfera

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, ja odbrojavam 2 dana do transfera, onda cemo biti blizu sa terminom!  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Ti imas sutra punkciju?
Oces imati anesteziju?
Ja još nisam o tome razgovarala sa doktorom. Strah me anestezije (da nesto nesvijesno ne napravim prije kao npr pojedem nesto) i da se zakomplicira, a strah me i boli. Dosta dobro podnosim bol, ali nakon prosle sam imala bolove još 4 dana. Vjerojatno sam bila u grcu i neopustena, pa su me otvorili na silu. Bol od punkcije nisam osjetila jer mi je najbitnije bilo kolko ce biti folikula.
Ima nesto izmedju anestezije i boli?

----------


## mala-bebica

> Ti imas sutra punkciju?
> Oces imati anesteziju?
> Ja još nisam o tome razgovarala sa doktorom. Strah me anestezije (da nesto nesvijesno ne napravim prije kao npr pojedem nesto) i da se zakomplicira, a strah me i boli. Dosta dobro podnosim bol, ali nakon prosle sam imala bolove još 4 dana. Vjerojatno sam bila u grcu i neopustena, pa su me otvorili na silu. Bol od punkcije nisam osjetila jer mi je najbitnije bilo kolko ce biti folikula.
> Ima nesto izmedju anestezije i boli?


Ne, transfer, napisala si da brojis 3 dana do transfera, a ja 2 pa mi sad nije jasno da li si mislila na punkciju? 
Punkcija je bila, a sutra vraćamo 5 dana stari embrij. Nisam ni ovaj put uzela anesteziju, dobili smo 7 js. Uzela sam samo injekciju i bilo je gadno ali izdrzljivo. I mene jos boli, ali ne znam da li bi anestezija nesto vise pomogla da naknadno ne boli...

----------


## maritas

> Ne, transfer, napisala si da brojis 3 dana do transfera, a ja 2 pa mi sad nije jasno da li si mislila na punkciju? 
> Punkcija je bila, a sutra vraćamo 5 dana stari embrij. Nisam ni ovaj put uzela anesteziju, dobili smo 7 js. Uzela sam samo injekciju i bilo je gadno ali izdrzljivo. I mene jos boli, ali ne znam da li bi anestezija nesto vise pomogla da naknadno ne boli...


joj da. krivo napisala. smotana. ja jos cekam punkciju.
mozda bi anestezija pomogla da se opustim, pa bi bila manje ukočena i poslije bi me manje bolilo. punkcija je trenutna bol, a ono poslije je trajalo danima.
jesu ti sve jajne stanice uspjele doci do danas?
sretno sutra  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Ja sam bila na tri punkcije uz anesteziju. Posle ako me bolilo sam dobila kod dr. intravenozno neki analgetik. Nis me nije bolilo posle tog onda.

Biram punkciju uz anesteziju uvijek, jer onda i dr. lakše i brže radi, a ja sam ful opuštena bez trzanja. Ako možete uzeti anesteziju, uzmite. Definitivno sam za nju. Ionako samo kratko spavate.

----------


## mala-bebica

Na žalost, nisu sve, ali recimo da mi je najvažnije da imamo ovu jednu savršenu što do sada nije bio slučaj i sve nade polažem u nju...
Koliko ste ih prvi put dobili bez anestezije? Zaboravila sam

----------


## maritas

onda još vise navijamo sutra za tebe  :Smile: 
ide puregon i orgalutran na dan stoperice? vise se ne sjecam, a sutra idem za zg i ostat cu koji dan, pa da znam da li da nosim pen i ostatan puregona

----------


## mala-bebica

> onda još vise navijamo sutra za tebe 
> ide puregon i orgalutran na dan stoperice? vise se ne sjecam, a sutra idem za zg i ostat cu koji dan, pa da znam da li da nosim pen i ostatan puregona


Hvala!
Samo puregon ide kad i stoperica

----------


## Vrci

Ovisi o tome kad se daju lijekovi i o procjeni doktora. Kad sam se pikala ujutro, taj dan sam davala gonale, kad sam se pikala popodne, imala sam taj dan samo štopericu

----------


## maritas

Uzet cu onda za svaki slucaj. Taman jedna doza puregona je ostala. Nekako cu rjesit da ostane u hladnom.

----------


## mala-bebica

Jesi bila, kako je prošlo?

----------


## maritas

Bila. Ne treba puregon, nego olgalutran (ili orangutan kako ga ja zovem :D)
Nocas stoperica i u sri punkcija.
Doktor je zadovoljan. Nisam puno pitala da ne cujem nesto negativno. Dobit cu neku injekciju za anesteziju, ali nije to prava anestezija pa ne moram postiti prije. 
Kad sam isla jest, vidjela sam da zena ispred mene ulazi u auto sa pu registracijom. Steta da se ne mozemo spojiti da idemo skupa. Da smo npr na seminaru trcala bi za njom da se dogovorimo, a kad je ginekoloska ordinacija u pitanju moras se praviti i kad vidis nekog poznatog, da ga nisi vidio  :Wink: 
I potvrdio mi doktor da su ginici i apotekari u puli najmanje sustretljivi. Kad sam htjela narucit lijek u puli, nisu htjeli jer je recept na a4 formatu. U zg, bez beda...

----------


## mala-bebica

Da, maritas, tako nekako na žalost. A ženu znas inace ili ne?
Ali evo, ja se prijavljujem za dalje ako ces morati u Zg a ako i ja budem morala. Mozda se koji odlazak uspijemo uskladiti iako da idem sama isla bi busom vjerojatno. Ako ne uspijem sada, planiram u drugoj polovici kolovoza u Zg.

----------


## maritas

Ne znam ne zenu. Ali i da je znam, sigurno je ne bi zaskocila :D
Kao da kad je vezano uz ginekologiju i mpo, onda su svi povuceni. 
Nadam se da neces morati u zg jer da ce ti ovo ljeto biti dobitno  :Smile:

----------


## malena2

ja sam jucer bila na folikulometriji u dr.R.
dr.zadovoljan
danas jos puregon i orgalutran i u 22 stoperica i pukcija je u cetvrtak u 10.
jel znate jel se plaća punkcija zasebno ili sve nakraju.

----------


## maritas

> ja sam jucer bila na folikulometriji u dr.R.
> dr.zadovoljan
> danas jos puregon i orgalutran i u 22 stoperica i pukcija je u cetvrtak u 10.
> jel znate jel se plaća punkcija zasebno ili sve nakraju.


i ja to zaboravila pitati pa sad zvala. placa se sve na dan trasfera. i moze gotovina, visa, maestro i još nesto...
ja bi unaprijed platila da se ne stresiram nakon transfera  :Laughing:

----------


## malena2

ja sam bas to zaboravila
inace sam u citu plaćala  sve zadnji dan.

----------


## mala-bebica

Kako je prosla punkcija?

----------


## maritas

Uff, tesko. Dosta smo se svi skupa pomucili da dodemo do 8 folikula. Zvat ce me do 13 da mi kazu kako je prosla oplodnja.
Da nije procedura da nakon punkcije odmoris sat u krevetu, ne znam kako bi izasla van. Jedan jajnik se “okrenuo“ pa ga je trebalo naci. Dobila sam lokalnu i ona je super, ali nedovoljna za ovakvo trazenje. Jucer sam minimalno hodala i to mi je bilo tesko. Danas mi se cini da je bolje, iako i da boli to mi je sporedno jer strepim zbog poziva.

----------


## bornastra

Maritas, nas dvije zajedno strepimo zbog poziva danas... ali pozitiva na najjače!
Baš mi je žao da se jedan jajnik odlučio baš jučer okrenuti. Bitno da je gotovo, samo laganini.

I ja sam jučer obavila punkciju, mislim da taman prije tebe. 
Da, lokalna je super...ali, ja sam imala 16 folikula za aspirirati tako da oko 8,9 je već lagano krenula bol... sve izdrživo, ali sam jedva čekala da bude gotovo... i isto mi je jako pasalo ležanje nakon.
Kasnije me malo boljelo, popila tabletu i bilo je ok. Danas je puno bolje, ali sve radim u prvoj.
Da, sveukupno smo dobili 10 jajnih stanica  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Aaaa, mi smo lezale jedna do druge.
Jako su diskretni. Ja sam mislila da do mene lezi neka filmska diva kad joj ni sjenu nisam vidjela. 
U pon mi se javi  :Smile: 
P.s. još ništa od poziva

----------


## mala-bebica

> Uff, tesko. Dosta smo se svi skupa pomucili da dodemo do 8 folikula. Zvat ce me do 13 da mi kazu kako je prosla oplodnja.
> Da nije procedura da nakon punkcije odmoris sat u krevetu, ne znam kako bi izasla van. Jedan jajnik se “okrenuo“ pa ga je trebalo naci. Dobila sam lokalnu i ona je super, ali nedovoljna za ovakvo trazenje. Jucer sam minimalno hodala i to mi je bilo tesko. Danas mi se cini da je bolje, iako i da boli to mi je sporedno jer strepim zbog poziva.


I sama sam imala komplikacija sa jajnicima prošlu punkciju, tako da razumijem. Bolilo me sve do prije 2-3 dana, ali ajde, podnosljivo i nisam uzimala ništa protiv bolovoa. Na žalost, od sve te boli imam samo ovog zvrka u busi, jer opet nema smrzlica.

----------


## maritas

6 kom oplodenih.
tako je bilo i prosli put i na kraju ostale samo dvije. htjela sam probat sa 2ET (i doktor je bio za to), ali sad vise nisam pametna.
Bornastra ti?

----------


## bornastra

Jučer ih se 8, no do danas je ostalo samo 4.

----------


## mala-bebica

> 6 kom oplodenih.
> tako je bilo i prosli put i na kraju ostale samo dvije. htjela sam probat sa 2ET (i doktor je bio za to), ali sad vise nisam pametna.
> Bornastra ti?


Ako može savjet, ja bi vratila 2 bez puno razmišljanja. Na žalost, kod mene zbog kontraindikacija to nije bilo moguće, sto ne znači da ako bude trebalo sljedeći put neću ici na svoju odgovornost.

----------


## maritas

bas mi je zao :grli: Sada glavu gore. Moramo obe samo lijepe vibrice slati endometriju i nasim oplođenim jajašcima.
imamo i čakru koju mozemo maziti http://www.sensaklub.hr/clanci/zensk...dravlja?page=2 škoditi ne moze
p.s. ako nam ih ostane 4, hoću 2. ako je manje... Vidjet cemo sto i doktor kaze

----------


## bornastra

Maritas,

Ne mogu ti poslati u inbox. Vraća mi forum da je pun box kod tebe  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Izbrisala  :Wink:

----------


## maritas

I dalje su na broju sva jajasca  :Smile: 
U pon popodne transfer

----------


## mala-bebica

Bravo! Ti si jos gore ili si se vratila u rodni grad?  :Smile:

----------


## malena2

evo jucer imala punkciju
bilo 8 stanica.
jutros zovu da su samo dvije oplodile jer su ostale bile nezrele.

----------


## malena2

nek ove dvije budu skolske.

----------


## maritas

Malena drzimo fige  :Smile: 
Ja u puli, raduckam, idem u pon i vracam se u uto. Sa najbrzim busom da se truckam po lokalnim cestama.
Nazalost nisam nasla smjestaj blizu blizu klinike jer je sve zauzeto,ali sam se snasla

----------


## Lost_in_Wonderland

Malena a kako si reagirala na stimulaciju? Koliko si imala folikula pred punkciju? Da li su bili podjednake velicine? Da li su ravnomjerno rasli? Na koliko mm si dobila HCG?

----------


## malena2

imala sam ih na lijevom 5 i na desnom 6
nisu bile jednake velicine.
stopericu sam primila kad su bili oko 21
danas kad sam se cula s biologom od 8 punktiranih samo su dvije bile za oplodnju
ostale nisu bile .

----------


## malena2

vjerujem u te dvije i i dace ishod biti najbolji moguc.

----------


## Lost_in_Wonderland

Je li rekao sto je bilo sa ostalim stanicama? Odnosno iz kojeg razloga je tako velik broj nezrelih?Tansfer se planira 5.dan ili?
Ajde sretno...dovoljna je i jedna samo da dođete do kvalitetnog zametka.

----------


## malena2

trnasfer se planira 5.dan
nisam se uopce sjetila ga pitat
bas mi je ovo bio šok da su samo dvije se oplodile.

----------


## Lost_in_Wonderland

malena je li prošao transfer?

----------


## malena29

danas sam imala transfer

----------


## Lost_in_Wonderland

Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

Malena, kakvi su bili embriji, ste oba vratili ili ste jednog zamrznuli?

----------


## malena29

jedna blastocista ova druga je stala s razvojem

----------


## Lota555

Hvalaaa! Ja se nadam da hoce!sve je to lutrija!  :Smile:

----------


## SexySpru

izdržat će, samo pozitiva!!

----------


## Lota555

Dobili jajnu stanicu! Nestrpljivo cekamo ponedjeljak!  :Smile:

----------


## SexySpru

Bravo Lota!! ~~~~~ za ponedjeljak

----------


## Lota555

> Bravo Lota!! ~~~~~ za ponedjeljak



Bit ce super! :Smile:

----------


## Minna7

Lota, sretno danas!

----------


## Lota555

Hvala!  :Smile:  malo sam nervozna, cijeli ovaj postupak od pocetka sam bas bezveze. Nadam se da ce biti dobro!  :Smile:

----------


## Minna7

To je ina slatka nervoza pred transfer. Biti ce sve u redu!

----------


## Inesz

Tema "Odbrojavanje" je mjesto na kojem pišemo dok čekamo rezultate postupka.

Odbrojavanje je zapravo jedina tema na cijelom forumu na kojem se, u skladu s pravilima foruma, može i lagano čavrljati.

Podižem ovu temu jer su ostale teme MPO podforuma opterećene chatom radi čega se gubi smisao tema i u njima teško pronalaze potrebne informacije.

----------


## Inesz

I tako skoro zamrla naša lijepa tema na kojoj se družimo na ovom podforumu.

Šaljem zagrljaj ohrabrenja svim curama u postupcima i čestitam sretnim trudnicama i mamama.

Ima li dobrovoljka među vama koja prati MPO podforum i mogla bi složiti našu listu s odbrojavanja koje već više od godinu dana nije bilo?
Nešto poput ove liste?




> Bok cure 
> Evo liste napokon. Ako ima grešaka javite se da ispravim, nadopunim... 
> Čestitam svima na pozitivnim betama 
> 
> *STUDENI 2014. (5)*
> sara10, FET, Cito (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
> ivana.sky, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
> Sanjolina, Cito, FET (nakon 1xIVF)
> littlemouse1, 1.IVF
> ...

----------


## bornastra

Jučer stigla M...
I...kreećemoo sa stimulacijom  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Jučer stigla M...
> I...kreećemoo sa stimulacijom


Sretno!!!

----------


## bornastra

> Sretno!!!


Hvala od srca!

----------


## Bluebella

> Jučer stigla M...
> I...kreećemoo sa stimulacijom


Sretno  :Smile:  javljaj kako napreduje postupak...

----------


## bornastra

> Sretno  javljaj kako napreduje postupak...


Hvala ti draga  :Smile: 

Naravno da javljam! Javljaj i ti stanje sa svojom mrvom  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

*bornastra* sretno mila! Jel mijenjana stimulacija il ponavljate?

----------


## bornastra

*Frixie* draga  :Smile:  Hvala ti od srca  :Smile: 

Da, doktor je promijenio malo protokol, kaže da mu ovi "stariji" i duži protokoli imaju veću uspješnost.

Tako da sam ti par dana prije početka M koristila Suprefact sprej, 3 puta dnevno, jučer krenula sa Ovaleapom, ali jačom dozom i istovremeno i dalje koristim taj sprej sve do punkcije.

MM je obavio i spermiogram, situacija je malo bolja... i broj i morfologija i pokretljivost se popravila, nađu se plivači bez velikih vakuola u glavama  :Smile:  Tako da je suprug nastavio sa terapijom i nadamo se istoj situaciji i na dan punkcije...

Kako ste vi?

----------


## darmar

Bornastra sretno, ~~~~da novi protokol bude dobitni

----------


## Iva86

Bornastra, kako se i ja spremam u svoj 5 postupak, ovog puta kod  dr. R, pratim tvoj put i želim ti puno sreće i  da ovaj postupak bude dobitni..

Što tvoj suprug uzima za poboljšanje spermiograma?

----------


## bornastra

Drage žene,

divne ste! Hvala vam na podršci.

*Darmar*, držim fige za lijepu betu sutra  :Smile: 

*Iva86*, ako si već bila kod dr.R. ne moram ti apsolutno ništa reći. Osim ponoviti sebi opet koliko je to divan čovjek i doktor.
Suprug je 3 mjeseca uzimao Profertil, a zadnja dva mjeseca je uzimao uz Profertil i od Solgara antioxidant formulu (po dvije tablete i jednog i drugog dnevno).
Sada smo samo nastavili dalje sa istom terapijom budući da se je sgram barem malo poboljšao (iako je dijagnoza i dalje ista).

----------


## darmar

Bornastra hvala puno :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Eto, poput frika pregledavam teme na forumu i čekam rezultate Darmarine bete... Pozitivne vijesti me baš "dignu" svaki put. SRETNO!

----------


## darmar

Hvala Vaki :Cekam:

----------


## sarasvati

> MM je obavio i spermiogram, situacija je malo bolja... i broj i morfologija i pokretljivost se popravila, nađu se plivači bez velikih vakuola u glavama  Tako da je suprug nastavio sa terapijom i nadamo se istoj situaciji i na dan punkcije...
> 
> Kako ste vi?


Radi li se spermiogram uoči postupka kao dio procedure? 

Ja krajem mjeseca idem na uzv prije postupka. Ti mi je prvi postupak. 

Bornastra, sretno!!

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav cure, nije me bilo odavno pa mislim da me se rijetko ko sijeca, ali 2014 sam dobila curicu iz feta u petrovoj, evo prijavljujem da sam opet krenula u postupak ali ovaj put u ST zbog blizine, krenula s pikanjem u ponediljak prvi ultrazvuk, ima li vas jos u postupku, malo sam van dogadjaja, sretno svima.

----------


## bornastra

> Radi li se spermiogram uoči postupka kao dio procedure? 
> 
> Ja krajem mjeseca idem na uzv prije postupka. Ti mi je prvi postupak. 
> 
> Bornastra, sretno!!


Draga Sarasvati, hvala ti.

mi smo ponavljali spermiogram budući da je suprug 3 mjeseca pio vitamine za poboljšanje sgrama pa da vidimo situaciju i dali je došlo do poboljšanja.
Koliko mi je poznato, ne radi se kao dio procedure.

Koja je vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## sarasvati

Čitam tvoj potpis i sve je isto kao kod vas; ja sam ok, a kod partnera oligoasteno, ali se ne zna za morfologiju. Rečeno nam je da ih je oba puta bilo toliko malo da ih nisu ni slali na morfološku obradu. Imamo curu, samostalno začetu.

----------


## darmar

Da i ovdje javim, moja beta na 13dt je 442,04 :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## miuta821

> Da i ovdje javim, moja beta na 13dt je 442,04[emoji813][emoji813]


Cestitam 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Darmar, čestitam!!

----------


## darmar

Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Darmar od srca cestitam!!!

----------


## Munkica

Cestitke, darmar  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Hvala svima i zelim vam da svi osjetite ovu srecu i euforiju :Very Happy:

----------


## Frixie

> ...par dana prije početka M koristila Suprefact sprej, 3 puta dnevno, jučer krenula sa Ovaleapom, ali jačom dozom i istovremeno i dalje koristim taj sprej sve do punkcije.
> ...i broj i morfologija i pokretljivost se popravila, nađu se plivači bez velikih vakuola u glavama Kako ste vi?


Odlične vijesti, samo hrabro i sretno dalje!

Mi imamo termin kod urologa da vidimo jesmo li kandidati za biopsiju testisa, a u međuvremenu bi probali napraviti jedan prirodnjak (MM isto pije neke lude antioksidanse).

*darmar* Čestitam!

----------


## tonkica

Darmar cestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Bravo! Čestitam!!! DARMARRRRR

----------


## darmar

Hvala svima jos jednom, nadam se da ce srce prokucati uredno i zelim vam svima srecu u kojoj got fazi da ste ~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Velika podrški svima na MPO putu  :Heart: 
Nama važna i zajednička tema: Europski tjedan (ne)plodnosti 2017.

----------


## Inso

Pridružujem se u odbrojavanju... za vikend sam počela sa stimulacijom, u srijedu imam prvi uzv.

----------


## bornastra

Sretno Inso...  :Smile: 

Ja se evo baš spremam na zadnji UZV prije punkcije koja je planirana za srijedu...

----------


## Inso

> Sretno Inso... 
> 
> Ja se evo baš spremam na zadnji UZV prije punkcije koja je planirana za srijedu...


Sretno Bornastra!! Ja se baš veselim ovom postupku, prošlo je već 9 mjeseci od prošlog  :Very Happy:

----------


## bornastra

> Sretno Bornastra!! Ja se baš veselim ovom postupku, prošlo je već 9 mjeseci od prošlog


Hvala ti  :Smile: 

Onda mora biti dobitni  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Sretno  :Smile:  malo su nam se pomakli ciklusi. Ovaj put cu biti tjedan i koji dan iza tebe  :Wink: 
Nadam se tvom plusicu do mog transfera

----------


## bornastra

> Sretno  malo su nam se pomakli ciklusi. Ovaj put cu biti tjedan i koji dan iza tebe 
> Nadam se tvom plusicu do mog transfera


Hvala ti draga  :Smile:  sretno i tebi od srca, tebe čeka tvoj smrzlić  :Smile: 

Evo me od doktora, punkcija u srijedu  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Sretno Iso i bornastra!!
Meni se bliži uzv uoči početka postupka i to prvog!
Kod mene počinju leptirići  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Hvala sarasvati  :Smile: 

Sretno i tebi, poznati su mi ti leptirići...

Došao je moj dan punkcije...  :Smile:  vibrirajte na najjače za najbolji tulum u labu...

----------


## Rominka

Bornastra sretnoooo!!!

----------


## Bluebella

Bornastra sretno  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Hvala Rominka draga  :Smile: 

Pratim te i držim najveće fige na svijetu  :Smile: )

----------


## darmar

Bornastra sretno~~~~~~~

----------


## bornastra

Bok cure...

Hvala vam svima na lijepim željama...  :Smile: 
Evo me doma, ležim i odmaram  :Smile:  

Aspirirano 14 jajnih stanica, sad navijamoooo za kvalitetnu i lijepu oplodnju  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Wow, 14 js!! Bravo draga! Bravo! Kad bi ti trebali javiti napredak? Jao, zelim ti lijep napredak, u sto vecem broju.

----------


## bornastra

Sutra ću znati više...  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

I sto kaze patrik?

----------


## bornastra

Od 14 jajnih stanica, 11 je bilo zrelih, a 8 je nastavilo sa oplodnjom...
Korak po korak  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Bornastra, pa to je super. Jesu li ti rekli kad bi bio transfer?

----------


## bornastra

Hvala draga  :Smile:  Sutra me opet zovu pa ću znati više.
Zasada ih puštaju neka nastave s oplodnjom.
Vjerujem da ćemo i ovaj puta ići na blastociste...

----------


## maritas

> Hvala draga  Sutra me opet zovu pa ću znati više.
> Zasada ih puštaju neka nastave s oplodnjom.
> Vjerujem da ćemo i ovaj puta ići na blastociste...


Super je 8  :Smile: 
u 99 posto slucajeva oni idu na blastociste, tako da se nemas tu sto previse razmišljati. i najbolje mislim da je tako. ko tebe je muski dio problematican, pa bolje pustiti da se odradi sto više i najbolji da dodju u trbuscic  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Bornastra, ima li sto novog? Napreduju li lijepo?

----------


## bornastra

I jučer je svih 8 stanica nastavilo oplodnju, no i biolog, a i ja sam svjesna činjenice da će do ponedjeljka taj broj pasti, no nadamo se i navijamo za 2 ili 3 lijepe blastice.
Prijeti mi blagi hiper, jučer sam išla na pregled kod svog MPO doktora i kaže da nebi propuštao ovu priliku, da je endo super i da blagi hiper ponekad i pogoduje implataciji. Na Clexanu sam tako da ne moram ništa brinuti (tromboza ili sl.).
Puno se bolje osjećam, stalno mirujem i pijem punooo tekućine...

----------


## Rominka

Lijepo to napreduje kod tebe Bornastra. Bas mi je drago ❤️

----------


## Inso

Kod mene aspiracija u utorak. Imamo 7 folikula od 16-19 mm i jedan manji od 14 pa vjerojatno nista od njega, endometrij 9

----------


## bornastra

Rominka... ❤️ Sutra očekujemo betu i plus do neba  :Smile: 

Inso, sretno u utorak  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Bornastra, sutra popodne radi dr, tako da tek popodne idem po uo, ako stignem. Nema bete jos. Bolje da cekam cet kako su mi rekli. 
Ti bi sutra mogla znati rezultate, jel da? 
Inso, ces uzeti anesteziju? Neka sve protekne u najboljem redu i neka sve budu top!

----------


## bornastra

Sutra sam ja na transferu u popodnevnim satima  :Smile:

----------


## Inso

Ja sam u Petrovoj, tako da ide anestezija, ne opća, ali dovoljno je i ono što oni daju da te ošamuti

----------


## Frixie

*bornastra* sretno!

*Rominka* jesi vadila betu?

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sutra idem na uzv uoči postupka. Nas prvi postupak počinje.  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

prije svega da pozdravim sve forumašice, grlim svih kojima nije uspjelo i čestitam na svim lijepim vijestima  :Bye:  :grouphug:  
...ja prijavljujem odbrojavanje do transfera u utorak, idemo na blastice  :Very Happy:

----------


## dagnja

Pozdrav svima, sretno čekalicama, čestitke onima što je pošlo za rukom. Prijavljujem se ovdje nakon dugo vremena. 2012-te dobili smo prvu curu iz potpomognute, 2015 stigla i druga. Sreća oko uspjeha bacila je gorčinu od borbe i neuspjeha u neko mračno mjesto koje smo dugo zaboravili. No sve se vratilo ulazkom u borbu za treće dijete. Zadnjih 5 mjeseci postupaka, jedna cista, dva otkazana postupka, jedna hiperstimulacija i jedna biokemijska trudnoća. Trenutno na pauzi, odbrojavam dane do idućeg ciklusa i pokušavam ne izgubiti nadu.

----------


## sara38

Dagnja zelim ti puno uspjeha u daljnjoj borbi... Sjecam te se, ostala si trudna sa prvom curkom nekako u isto vrijeme kad i ja.

----------


## dagnja

> Dagnja zelim ti puno uspjeha u daljnjoj borbi... Sjecam te se, ostala si trudna sa prvom curkom nekako u isto vrijeme kad i ja.


Hvala Sara38, sjećam se i ja tebe, nekako kao da je bilo jučer.  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

drage žene, sretno svima ~~~~

sutra od 17 h u Zg jedna forumska kavica u živo.  :Smile:  svi su dobrodošli!

ovdje je tema

----------


## katka22

Drage moje suborke...Prijavila sam se s istim postom na temi Nakon transfera, pa shvatila da ustvari pripadam ovdje. Nema puno upisa  zadnjih dana, pa evo...danas mi je 2.DC i popodne krecem s Enolvom 150. U postupku san na Petrovoj kod dr. Baldani /Vrcic. Citam vas dugo, na forumu sam puno previse godina, ponekad cesce ponekad rjedje. Zadnjih mjeseci prozivljavala sam s vama vase postupke u pripremi za moj dugoocekivani. Iz potpisa mozete vidjeti da sam odavno u ovim vodama, jedini moj postupak, ujedno i uspjesan sa zdravom bebom koju evo upravo ovih dana pucaju predpubertetske situacije davne 2005. na VV kod dr. Jukica. 
Nakon toga FET sa katastrofalnim rezultatima s obzirom da sam tada imala transfer 2 embrija na vanmatericnu trudnocu koju nitko nije vidio...nakon choragona 5000 5 dnt zavrsila u nesvjesti na hitnoj. Tad sam ostala bez svih embrija (uslijed najgoreg zakona o MPO, bilo 7 smrznutih, tvrdili da su samo dva prezivjela). Odradjena laparo, odstranjen i drugi jajovod i naravno, bez uspjeha. Tad sam odjednom izgubila 3 bebe u mojoj glavi... Nakon toga par godina tugovanja, velike zivotne promjene i evo me na pocetku. 
Strasno si zelim drugu bebu vec godinama. Moje godine - 36, priblizavam se onoj dobi koju sam si davno zacrtala za najkasniji eventaulni drugi porod. Iznimno teska protekla godina privatno, iznimno teski protekli dani ponovo sa smrtnim slucajevima u uzoj obitelji...ali s velikom vjerom u nadolazeci postupak. 
Zadnjih mjeseci odgadjali smo postupak zbog losih nalaza hormona, bakterija u ejakulatu, imala sam godinama PCOS koji vise nije slucaj (nisam znala ni da je to moguce). Jedina stimulacija koju sam ikad imala (puno gonalaF) rezultirala je sa hiper, ali i sa 21 js i 8 blastica, jedna vracena usprkos HS i odatle pubertetlija ������������. Nadam se da ce i ova biti barem upola uspjesna iako s odmakom od evo skoro 13 godina. AMH mimje ja mislim jos dobar, 32 pa nekako zelim vjerovati da cemo uspjeti dobiti bar nekoliko zdravih js. Jutros odradila uzv, sve savrseno, preko 10 antralaca obostrano, endometrij ok, popodne cu primiti Enolvu i cekam nakon toga prvi uzv zakazan za 7. DC. 
Oduzila sam...ali rekoh, da vam se predstavim pa da je kasnije sve lakse.
S obzirom na danasnji datum.... zelim vam svima uspjesne buduce postupke, svim betocekalicama visoke bete, a ponajvise zdravlja, ljubavi.... i puno srece u Novoj 2018. godini!

----------


## kameleon

Katka sretno, da bude lijepih zrelih js!! Koliko jedinica enolve uzimas do 7dc?

----------


## katka22

> Katka sretno, da bude lijepih zrelih js!! Koliko jedinica enolve uzimas do 7dc?


Evo, upravo sam primila Enolvu, 150. Propisana mi je samo ova jedna do 7. DC za kad mi je planiran Cetrotide 0,25 mg. Nakon uzv taj 7.DC ce vjerojatno pojacati jos s necim, pretpostavljam, iako za sad na protokolu ne pise s cim. Nisam to do sada koristila pa ne znam, samo mi je drago sto nema svakodnevnog bockanja nego samo ovo jedno za sad. Iako, reakcija na Gonale mi je bila vrhunska..Naravno, puno je godina proslo, tko zna kako ce biti sada... Iako, dovoljna je jedna js, jedan embrij, jedna uredna trudnoca, to je sve sto si ustvari zelim...(ja sam ti nepopravljivi optimist, jedino tako mogu funkcionirati, uopce ne ostavljam prostora za sumnju u uspjeh)  :Laughing:

----------


## kameleon

Naravno, tako i treba...samo pozitiva, javi novosti sa folikulometrije!!

----------


## katka22

Evo me...folikulometrija 7 DC prosla ok iako ne znam sve detaljno, nisam pitala (nije bila moja dr)...ono sto sam uspjela sama prebrojiti endometrij je 12, imam 8 vecih js preko 12 mm, najveci 14. Taj dan dobila i cetrotide, a dalje nastavljam sa Puregonom 2 dana po 300 jedinica + Cetrotide 0,25 pa ponovo uzv. Ocekivana punkcija 12 DC sto se meni nekako ucinilo prerano...ali dobro. Vidjet cemo na slijedecem uzv. Nego, cemu sluzi taj cetrotide u ovoj fazi? Nisam imala ni slican protokol do sada pa sam malo zbunjena...

----------


## Lagunas

Katka, po ovome sto pises broj js zvuci obecavajuce ali endo da je 12mm? Da li si sigurna? Nekako mi to puni zvuci.
Cetrotide laicki nazivaju i Stop injekcijama jer sprijecavaju prerano pucanje vecih folikula a time omogucavaju sazrijevanje ostalih. Kad ides ponovo? Javi nam se sa novostima  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Nije iskljuceno da sam krivo zapamtila...ponovo idem za dva dana pa cu vise i pitati.

----------


## katka22

> Katka, po ovome sto pises broj js zvuci obecavajuce ali endo da je 12mm? Da li si sigurna? Nekako mi to puni zvuci.
> Cetrotide laicki nazivaju i Stop injekcijama jer sprijecavaju prerano pucanje vecih folikula a time omogucavaju sazrijevanje ostalih. Kad ides ponovo? Javi nam se sa novostima


Jutro curke...
Dakle, evo me s friskim novostima. Endo sam ipak krivo zapamtila, jutros 7,2 mm...jel to premalo? Doktor kaze da je sve super. Folikuli od 18-19 mm i opet ne znam tocno koliko ih ima, ovo su samo vodeci upisani, njih je 8. Punkcija za dva dana, trazila sam opcu jer mi je prvo iskustvo bilo uzasno bolno...inace sam strasno napuhnuta i bolna...nadam se da ce i ovo proci dobro. Imam veceras primit Ovitrelle 250 i to je to...

----------


## kameleon

katka 22 stigne se endo još zadebljati, udri po cikli i ananasu još ove dane do transfera..sretno na punkciji i nek budu lijepe zrele js za oplodnju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LaraLana

> Jutro curke...
> Dakle, evo me s friskim novostima. Endo sam ipak krivo zapamtila, jutros 7,2 mm...jel to premalo? Doktor kaze da je sve super. Folikuli od 18-19 mm i opet ne znam tocno koliko ih ima, ovo su samo vodeci upisani, njih je 8. Punkcija za dva dana, trazila sam opcu jer mi je prvo iskustvo bilo uzasno bolno...inace sam strasno napuhnuta i bolna...nadam se da ce i ovo proci dobro. Imam veceras primit Ovitrelle 250 i to je to...


Katka ti si pcos i vidim da si cak 300 jedinica puregona par dana primala. To je visoka doza i treba paziti na hiperstimulaciju a sad vec spominjes bolove i napuhanost.

Za endo ne brini jer imas jos vremena dok dodje do transfera a predpostavljam da ce ti dati i estrofem od punkcije i od toga ce se endo zadebljati. Do punkcije je jos dva dana i imat ces par dana do transfera.
Do transfera bude sigurno oko 11 mm a to je super pa mislim da ne trebas nista poduzimati sto se toga tice.
Vise prati kako se ti osjecas radi hipera.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Katka ti si pcos i vidim da si cak 300 jedinica puregona par dana primala. To je visoka doza i treba paziti na hiperstimulaciju a sad vec spominjes bolove i napuhanost.
> 
> Za endo ne brini jer imas jos vremena dok dodje do transfera a predpostavljam da ce ti dati i estrofem od punkcije i od toga ce se endo zadebljati. Do punkcije je jos dva dana i imat ces par dana do transfera.
> Do transfera bude sigurno oko 11 mm a to je super pa mislim da ne trebas nista poduzimati sto se toga tice.
> Vise prati kako se ti osjecas radi hipera.
> Sretno


Da, primila sam dva dana po 300 jedinica puregona...i prvi put sam imala blagu hiper pa je bilo dobitno...osjecaj je jako slican...vec sam napuhnuta i osjecam jako jajnike, doslovno mi trbuh strsi kao da sam lagano trudna. Spominjala je dr. jos na prvom uzv da ce morat biti oprezni zbog potencijalne hiper...
Znaci, malo cikle i ananasa moze pomoci barem za psihicki mir. Hvala curke

----------


## aska

Katka,sta su ti rekli za opcu? U Petrovoj dobijes anesteziju ali nije klasicna opca,vise te osamuti (mada neke cure i zaspu).Samo im reci ako te pocne boljeti da boli i oni ce ti pojacati dozu.Cim ti pojacaju dozu,neces osjetiti bol.Prosla sam 2 punkcije tamo.Prvi put nakon pojacavanja doze par puta nisam osjetila nista,drugi put sam osjetila malo pred kraj ali samo zato jer sam odbila da mi pojacaju dozu a pitali su me.Tako da ne brini.Neces osjetiti bol.I pij sok od cikle,ja sam ga pila obadva postupka i endo je bio 11mm na dan stoperice.Nije ti kasno da pocnes i sad.Mada kazu da od 7 mm pa na dalje je sve ok.

I,naravno...Sretno!

----------


## katka22

Ja sam od prve konzultacije trazila opcu. Strasno iskustvo punkcije na VV na zivo ( jaaaako puno folikula, 40 min bockanja na zivo, pala sam im u nesvijest od boli) me drzalo daleko od klinika puno godina bez obzira na zelju za drugim djetetom...s obzirom na trenutni osjecaj, bolove i nadutost  i kolicinu manjih folikula koje pretpostavljam da sve treba izvaditi i neki potajni strah od hiper...ne znam sto bi ti rekla. Obavila sam danas ekg i anesteziologa pa nekako mislim da je bas opca. Dr. mi je pokazao gdje cu lezati nakon... pa imam osjecaj da ce biti omamljivanje skroz. Necu ja tu nista komplicirati, bitno mi je samo da nista ne osjetim.

----------


## katka22

I da....nadam se da ce endo biti ok. Svakako cu se naoruzati ciklom i ananasom odmah od danas...stoperica mi je veceras, Ovitrelle. Jel to ona sto pece?

----------


## aska

Ne pece Ovitrelle.Mene nije pekla.Ne brini,omamit ce te anestezija i ako budes prisebna OBAVEZNO trazi da pojacaju i ucinit ce to.Nemoj sutiti.Ucine sve sto zamolis.Sve mi tamo obavljamo EKG i anesteziologa.Bude sve ok,vidjet ces.

----------


## aska

I zaboravila sam ti napisati da ces lezati tamo negdje sat i pol,mozda 2.Dobit ces papiric na kojem ce biti upute kad da zoves laboratorij i broj njihov,kako da koristis Utrogestan i koliko je jajnih stanica dobiveno.Ako ti sta nije jasno,slobodno ih pitaj,odgovore sve.Posebno ona starija teta iz labosa.Jako je draga i susretljiva.

----------


## katka22

> I zaboravila sam ti napisati da ces lezati tamo negdje sat i pol,mozda 2.Dobit ces papiric na kojem ce biti upute kad da zoves laboratorij i broj njihov,kako da koristis Utrogestan i koliko je jajnih stanica dobiveno.Ako ti sta nije jasno,slobodno ih pitaj,odgovore sve.Posebno ona starija teta iz labosa.Jako je draga i susretljiva.


Hvala ti puno na info...Utrice sam vec digla jer mi je receno da ih donesem sa sobom na punkciju...koliko ce mi ih uopce trebati? Pretpostavljam da ce ici 3*2 a zasad sam dobila samo dvije kutije, odnosno 60 komada. To je za svega par dana.
Sad pijem sok od cikle i vibriram za debljanje endica...i debljanje generalno. 
Kad uopce pocinju simptomi hiper? Nakon punkcije jel tako? Ja sam stvarno u bolovima vec, nekako polupokretna, jajnike osjecam  vec poprilicno... Nadam se da osjecaj vara i da ce se to ubrzo smiriti.

----------


## aska

I ja sam ih osjecala,posebno sam ih osjecala kad sam ostala trudna jer tad mi je i mokrenje bilo bolno,mirovala sam za svaki slucaj jer nisam pomislila da bi mogao biti hiper,nitko mi nije spomenuo da su povecani tako da iskreno ne znam jel bio.Kasnije se smirilo.Moze ti biti hiper i prije i nakon punkcije a i nakon transfera ako dodje do trudnoce jer beta hcg ga pojacava.Miruj,pij dosta tekucine.I opet,pitaj doktora.Kisic mi je radio drugu punkciju i npr pitao me imam li kakvih pitanja.
Sto se Utrogestana tice,nakon punkcije ide 3x1,od transfera 3x2.Ne brini,i ja sam dobivala 2 kutije i zvala kad bi ih potrosila da mi puste druge.Ne smiju izdati vise tj odjednom ogromnu kolicinu.

----------


## katka22

> I ja sam ih osjecala,posebno sam ih osjecala kad sam ostala trudna jer tad mi je i mokrenje bilo bolno,mirovala sam za svaki slucaj jer nisam pomislila da bi mogao biti hiper,nitko mi nije spomenuo da su povecani tako da iskreno ne znam jel bio.Kasnije se smirilo.Moze ti biti hiper i prije i nakon punkcije a i nakon transfera ako dodje do trudnoce jer beta hcg ga pojacava.Miruj,pij dosta tekucine.I opet,pitaj doktora.Kisic mi je radio drugu punkciju i npr pitao me imam li kakvih pitanja.
> Sto se Utrogestana tice,nakon punkcije ide 3x1,od transfera 3x2.Ne brini,i ja sam dobivala 2 kutije i zvala kad bi ih potrosila da mi puste druge.Ne smiju izdati vise tj odjednom ogromnu kolicinu.


I ja cu nastojati sada mirovati maksimalno i to iskljucivo zato sto mi je poprilicno naporno i ne osjecam se uopce normalno niti mogu normalno funkcionirati. Doslovno ne mogu nositi niti robu koja sam nosila do prije par dana. Citam da vecina cura radi normalno i prije i nakon punkcije, meni je to zaista nezamislivo iako radim uredski posao...kad malo napregnem vijuge tako mi je bilo i prvi puta. I trajalo je to dugo, doslovno prvo tromjesjecje trudnoce, ako ne i nesto dulje. Naporno je to, nosi puno strahova sa sobom, svaka bol u jajniku ne daje mira za dalje...ali sve je i tad dobro zavrsilo pa se nadam da ce i sada. I zanima me bas koliko cu js dobiti. Ovaj nacin stimulacije mi je potpuno nesto novo.

----------


## aska

Ja nisam radila ni u jednom postupku pred punkciju niti poslije.Shvacam te,ni ja ne bih mogla raditi.Javi nam kako je proslo!

----------


## katka22

Hocu naravno. 
Trenutno mi je sve sto radim citanje po netu. I putovanje Zg i natrag... Ako dobro pamtim, nakon transfera na klinici nema nikakvog "odmora"?

----------


## aska

Ima.Nakon transfera lezis pola sata i onda se mozes dignuti i presvuci.Ali ne mozes sama otici dok te sestra ne pusti.Iz laboratorija se izlazi samo pomocu osoblja,oni otvaraju vrata sifrom.

----------


## Sybila

Katka, kupi si izotonicne sokove pa i to pij, dosta pomazu kod hipera. I strogo miruj. Ako zasteka piskenje, pravac bolnica. Sretno!

----------


## katka22

Cini mi se da uredno mokrim zasad, ono, redovno. Ali ono sto je nevjerojatno je da mi je trbuh oooogroman i da sam strasno napuhnuta. Prije sam stala na vagu koja pokazuje skoro 4 kg vise nego prije 3 dana...je li to moguce? Dok lezim je ok, pri hodanju osjetim jako bolne jajnike....ali ovo se sve dogadja prije punkcije, je li moguce da su to simptomi hipera? Iako ne znam sto bi drugo moglo biti...

----------


## aska

Moguce je,zato sam ti i rekla da ih obavezno pitas.Ako ce ti dr Tomicic raditi punkciju kako si bila rekla,budi sigurna da ce ti i on i reci sve.

----------


## katka22

Evo me, vecer prije punkcije...zaista odbrojavanje. Osjecaji...pomijesani: nervoza, strah od neuspjeha, tisucu upitnika iznad glave, koliko ce biti js, hoce li biti zrele, hoce li se oploditi...sve davno zaboravljeni osjecaji. Stanje mi je nepromijenjeno, iako je tek kako dan odmice nesto teze. Napuhnutost strasna, izrazen trbuh, probadanje u jajnicima... nema ni mucnina ni nista slicno pa sve mislim da je to ipak jaka reakcija na terapiju. Ustvari se bojim hiper...u prvom postupku doktor se jedva odlucio na transfer jer sam mlada i kao izdrzat cu ja to...tako je i bilo. Ali sada... sto ako do njega ni ne dodje? A to su tek strahovi prije transfera...oprostite na davezu, ali lakse mi je stvari iz glave verbalizirati, nekako mi se tad cine manje strasnima...

----------


## katka22

Ipak sam bila krivo napisala ime dr. Punkciju ce mi raditi dr. Vrcic dok nema moje dr. Nadam se da ima dobru ruku. Za transfer cemo tek vidjeti. Ali svakako cu sve ispitati prije, zapisala sam si pitanja

----------


## aska

Ne brini Katka,nisi jedina koja se pita hoce li biti jajnih stanica,hoceli biti zrele i hoce li se oploditi.Iskreno,meni je teze zvati sutradan laboratorij da mi kazu koliko ih je bilo zrelo i jesu se oplodile nego sama punkcija.Sto se tice dr Vrcica,nisam s njim imala nikad kontakta pa ti ne mogu nista reci ali vjerujem da ce ti odgovoriti na pitanje koje mu postavis.Ako bude hiper,reci ce ti.Pretpostavljam.

----------


## katka22

Evo me, sve je proslo super. Bezbolno i brzo. Imam 14 zrelih js...presretna sam. Ocito su sve dosad dobro odradili. Sutra zovem da vidimo koliko ih ide dalje. Transfer planiraju 5. dan. Potpisala izjavu da zelim da ih svih 12 mogucih oplode, a ostatak ako prezivi idu u led. Vidjet cemo. Dobro sam, nema hiper zasad i ne bi trebalo ni biti. Napuhnutost jos tu kao i osjetljivi jajnici. Uputa standardna, utrici do transfera 3*1, a kasnije 3*2 vjerojatno.

----------


## kameleon

bravo katka!!! sretno dalje, bit ce tu super zametaka!!! kakav je spermiogram tm?

----------


## katka22

Odlican, normo...kod mene je problem, nemam jajovoda i PCO (iako kazu da na uzv vise ne izgledaju tako, al nalaz hormona ipak pokazuje da jesu, stvarno nisam znala da se to moze promijeniti)

----------


## aska

Moze se promjeniti,moj je lijevi jajnik u dvadesetima bio blago policistican a sad je uredan.Bravo,Katka ovo je sjajan rezultat,bas mi je drago  :Kiss:

----------


## katka22

Od 12 maksimalnih, 9 se oplodilo. One dvije nisu prezivjele za zamrzavanje (nekako sam to i ocekivala). Sutra ponovo info da vidimo sto ce biti dalje i kad je tocno transfer. Uf...ponovo igra zivaca

----------


## sarasvati

Katka, meni to zvuči super!!

----------


## aska

I meni to zvuci super,vjerovatno idu na blastice s 9 oplodjenih.Meni su isli i sa 4,isto sam sizila ali su me cure tu utjesile da oni znaju svoj posao i sami po djeljenju procjene situaciju i bile su u pravu.Na sam dan transfera znat ces koliko ce te blastica docekati.Samo naprijed i javljaj.Sretno!

----------


## katka22

Evo me...kaze biologica da se sve odlicno razvija, svih 9 je nastavilo s razvojem i idu na blastice. Naravno da se nadamo da ce i dalje sve bit ok i da ce koja mozda i ostati...za ne daj Boze...sretni smo. I hvala vam svima na podrsci

----------


## pixxie

:Very Happy:  odlično

----------


## aska

Odlicno  :Smile:  Bit ce tu i smrzlica  :Wink:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Evo me...kaze biologica da se sve odlicno razvija, svih 9 je nastavilo s razvojem i idu na blastice. Naravno da se nadamo da ce i dalje sve bit ok i da ce koja mozda i ostati...za ne daj Boze...sretni smo. I hvala vam svima na podrsci


Sretno najsretnije!!!  :Smile: ))

----------


## milasova8

Katka,ooodlican rezultat! Svi mi prizeljkujemo ovakav rezultat poput tvoga..

Zelim ti svu srecu!

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo me, sve je proslo super. Bezbolno i brzo. Imam 14 zrelih js...presretna sam. Ocito su sve dosad dobro odradili. Sutra zovem da vidimo koliko ih ide dalje. Transfer planiraju 5. dan. Potpisala izjavu da zelim da ih svih 12 mogucih oplode, a ostatak ako prezivi idu u led. Vidjet cemo. Dobro sam, nema hiper zasad i ne bi trebalo ni biti. Napuhnutost jos tu kao i osjetljivi jajnici. Uputa standardna, utrici do transfera 3*1, a kasnije 3*2 vjerojatno.


Katka super rezultat! Dal su ti sto rekli za endometrij? 
Estrofem nisi dobila da pijes?
Ako ti nisu rekli koliki je endo pitaj na transferu.

----------


## katka22

> Katka super rezultat! Dal su ti sto rekli za endometrij? 
> Estrofem nisi dobila da pijes?
> Ako ti nisu rekli koliki je endo pitaj na transferu.


Hej...to je jedino sto me malo brine. Na aspiraciji dr. nije nista spominjao za endometrij, a ja u mamurluku nisam pitala. Ali je bio jako zadovoljan pa nekako razmisljam da je ok. Zadnje sto su bili mjerili je onih 7,2 mm. Nisam dobila nikakav naputak osim utrica 3*1. Jedino sto sam sama uzela sok od cikle i pila par deci svaki dan zadnjih dana. Et je sutra u 9, nadam se da ce sve biti ok s obzirom da mene jos poprilicno sve boli. Bojim se hs iako oni nisu nista zadnji put govorili. Osjecaj je isti kao i prosli put, prisiljena sam poprilicno mirovati jer ne mogu nista puno. I ono o cemu intenzivno razmisljam ovih dana je broj embrija koje cemo vratiti...jedan ili dva. Mislim da po svim parametrima oni planiraju dva, a ja ne znam ni sama. Znam, vidjet cemo sutra, ovisi o kvaliteti itd. Al svejedno, muci me to malo... nekako se bojim potencijalne viseplodne trudnoce

----------


## LaraLana

Joj katka ja ti nisam bas od pomoci sto se tice dal vratiti dvije ili jednu blasticu. Treba ipak uzeti u obzir koliko godina imas, kakve su blastice, koliko puta si isla na ivf i koliko neuspjesnih transfera ima.
To je ipak tema da porazgovaras s doktorom a i dr.biologom.
Ja nisam imala prilike docekati da vidim kakvi su moji embriji bili na peti dan od oplodnje jer su mi vracali dvodnevne i isto upozorili da se i oni mogu podijeliti. Puno puno manja mogucnost vec blastice al je ipak postojala mogucnost.
Vratili smo oba puta po dva dvodnevna i po jedna beba u obe trudnoce. Imala sam samo jedan neuspjesan FET.
Prva trudnoca s nepunih 35 god.a ova druga sada trenutno s punih 38.
Sretno sto god odlucila  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Joj katka ja ti nisam bas od pomoci sto se tice dal vratiti dvije ili jednu blasticu. Treba ipak uzeti u obzir koliko godina imas, kakve su blastice, koliko puta si isla na ivf i koliko neuspjesnih transfera ima.
> To je ipak tema da porazgovaras s doktorom a i dr.biologom.
> Ja nisam imala prilike docekati da vidim kakvi su moji embriji bili na peti dan od oplodnje jer su mi vracali dvodnevne i isto upozorili da se i oni mogu podijeliti. Puno puno manja mogucnost vec blastice al je ipak postojala mogucnost.
> Vratili smo oba puta po dva dvodnevna i po jedna beba u obe trudnoce. Imala sam samo jedan neuspjesan FET.
> Prva trudnoca s nepunih 35 god.a ova druga sada trenutno s punih 38.
> Sretno sto god odlucila


Ja iza sebe imam dva transfera. Imam  i dvije prirodne vanmatericne. Prvi transfer uspjesan, imam sina, a drugi katastrofa s obzirom da su mi ga radili (FET) a bila sam vanmatericno trudna sto nisu vidjeli. Prva VM je bila 3 god prije trudnoce. Prva trudnoca s 24 godine, danas mi je 36. S obzirom da ce biti opet blastice (bile su i prvi put, odnosno tad su mi vratili samo jednu zbog HS i uspjelo je) upravo to me i muci. Naravno da ne zelim zvucati nezahvalno ili slicno, ali nekako me strah svih potencijalnih komplikacija. A i ipak danas imam tih punih 36... naravno da sam malo zbunjena, ali u pravu si. Sutra cu prije et popricati sa mojom dr. koja ce ga raditi pa cemo vidjeti sto preporucuje.

----------


## katka22

U tom FET-u takodjer smo isli na blastice, vratili su dvije. Prema svim nalazima, doslo je do trudnoce, ali je zbog hitne laparoskopije zbog te nesretne VM nazalost sve neslavno zavrsilo. Nakon toga sam se godinama oporavljala. I skupljala snagu za novi pokusaj.

----------


## aska

Katka popricat ce embriologica s tobom i savjetovati te ali na kraju je tvoja odluka.Prvi put mi je savjetovano da uzmem i blasticu i morulu jer nije bila bas izvrsna pa joj je bolje kod mene(tako mi je receno).Drugi put bila je druga embriologica koja mi je dala da sama biram hocu li jednu ili dvije,ja sam kod kuce bila odlucila da cu jednu uzeti ali tamo sam bila iznenadjena odlicnim rezultatom i onako priznajem euforicno rekla da uzimam dvije.Slozila se sa mnom s obzirom na moje godine(tad 37) i jedan neuspjesan IVF ali me isto upozorila na mogucnost i rizike viseplodne trudnoce.Pa smo uzeli jednu odicnu i jednu malo manje.Jedna od njih se primila,ali nazalost izgubila sam ju  :Sad:  Oni ce ti dati savjet,ali to je iskljucivo tvoja odluka.
Sad da moram,mislim da nakon svega bih uzela jednu,jos psihicki nisam ona stara.Zao mi je kroz sto si sve prosla,potpuno shvacam tvoju nedoumicu.

----------


## katka22

> Katka popricat ce embriologica s tobom i savjetovati te ali na kraju je tvoja odluka.Prvi put mi je savjetovano da uzmem i blasticu i morulu jer nije bila bas izvrsna pa joj je bolje kod mene(tako mi je receno).Drugi put bila je druga embriologica koja mi je dala da sama biram hocu li jednu ili dvije,ja sam kod kuce bila odlucila da cu jednu uzeti ali tamo sam bila iznenadjena odlicnim rezultatom i onako priznajem euforicno rekla da uzimam dvije.Slozila se sa mnom s obzirom na moje godine(tad 37) i jedan neuspjesan IVF ali me isto upozorila na mogucnost i rizike viseplodne trudnoce.Pa smo uzeli jednu odicnu i jednu malo manje.Jedna od njih se primila,ali nazalost izgubila sam ju  Oni ce ti dati savjet,ali to je iskljucivo tvoja odluka.
> Sad da moram,mislim da nakon svega bih uzela jednu,jos psihicki nisam ona stara.Zao mi je kroz sto si sve prosla,potpuno shvacam tvoju nedoumicu.


Ne znam, ne znam...razmisljanje o tome mi uopce ne pomaze ako cemo iskreno. Ionako sam svjesna da netko drugi ipak odlucuje o konacnom ishodu, odnosno hoce li uopce doci do trudnoce. I nekako sam sve sklonija tome da uzmemo dvije... sutra cemo biti pametniji. 
Nego, zaboravila sam pitati, na Petrovoj daju boostrere nakon et?

----------


## aska

Ja nisam dobila.Nisam cula da je itko.Mozda se javi netko pametniji tko vise zna.Koliko ja znam ne daju.

----------


## aska

Zaboravila sam reci..Mozda bolje da to pitas na Potpomognutoj u Petrovoj. Tamo ce vise znati.

----------


## katka22

> Zaboravila sam reci..Mozda bolje da to pitas na Potpomognutoj u Petrovoj. Tamo ce vise znati.


Nema bas cura u postupcima trenutno pa je tema nekako zamrla...al dobro, sutra cu sve znati. Hvala curke na podrsci.

----------


## Inesz

> Hej...to je jedino sto me malo brine. Na aspiraciji dr. nije nista spominjao za endometrij, a ja u mamurluku nisam pitala. Ali je bio jako zadovoljan pa nekako razmisljam da je ok. Zadnje sto su bili mjerili je onih 7,2 mm. Nisam dobila nikakav naputak osim utrica 3*1. Jedino sto sam sama uzela sok od cikle i pila par deci svaki dan zadnjih dana. Et je sutra u 9, nadam se da ce sve biti ok s obzirom da mene jos poprilicno sve boli. Bojim se hs iako oni nisu nista zadnji put govorili. Osjecaj je isti kao i prosli put, prisiljena sam poprilicno mirovati jer ne mogu nista puno. I ono o cemu intenzivno razmisljam ovih dana je broj embrija koje cemo vratiti...jedan ili dva. Mislim da po svim parametrima oni planiraju dva, a ja ne znam ni sama. Znam, vidjet cemo sutra, ovisi o kvaliteti itd. Al svejedno, muci me to malo... nekako se bojim potencijalne viseplodne trudnoce


Katka, dobro je biti svjestan rizika višeplodne trudnoće za zdravlje majke i beba. Blastociste odlično podnose zamrzavanje/odmrzvanje. Krioprezervacija embrija odličan je temelj za siguran IVF koji će minimalizirati rizike utjecaja višeplodnih trudnoća na zdravlje žene i rizike za zdravlje beba vezanih uz višeplodne trudnoće i porode.

U Hrvatskoj se učestalo radi tranfer 2 i više blastocista što definitivno dovodi do povećanog broja spontanih pobačaja kod višeplodnih trudnoća, a udio višeplodnih poroda među najvišima je u Europi (porosječno oko 25%), dok je npr. udio poroda s blizancima u Švedskoj oko 5% a u Ujedinjenom Kraljevstvu oko 11%. U isto vrijeme Švedska i UK imaju daleko veći uspjeh IVF-a od Hrvatske, tj. veći udio živorođene djece po započetm postupku. 

Osobno ne bih bila spremna na rizike višeplodne trudnoće.

Katka, sigurno si dobro informirana, ali možeš pogledati kratki letak kampanje koje radi promicanja sigurnosti IVF-a kroz elektivni transfer jednog embrija provodi američki CDC.

https://www.cdc.gov/art/pdf/patient-..._508tagged.pdf

----------


## sljokicaa

Pozdrav svima i puno sreće u postupcima u novoj godini!
Evo ja prijavljujem 4DC, uzimam gonal i menopur. Prvi UZV u srijedu, nadam se da će biti folikula  :Smile: .

Također ovo mi je jako zanimljiva tema o tome koliko embrija vratiti, pošto će i mene čekati ta odluka ako sve prođe dobro i bude više oplođenih stanica. MM i ja smo razgovarali da bi probali ovaj put sa 2 pošto prošli sa 1 nije uspješno završio, ali isto mene brinu komlikacije oko blizanačke trudnoće, no još treba vidjeti kako će sve proći.

----------


## katka22

Hvala ti Inesz. 
Razmisljala sam stvarno puno, procitala sve sto sam mogla ukljucujuci i letak...i nisam nista blize odluci ako cemo iskreno. Razum kaze jedan, srce kaze dva...prevagnut ce strucnjaci i info o cjelokupnoj situaciji, kvaliteti embrija i sl. Dok pijuckam kavicu u oblacnom Zg razmisljam samo o tome kako cu za nekoliko sati biti trudna...pa barem za kratko. Stvarno si zelim ponovno taj osjecaj, kao i svima vama koje ga nastojite ostvariti. Hvala vam djevojke jos jednom...javit cu se kad sve prodje

----------


## aska

Ostat ces ti cini mi se i duze trudna  :Smile:  Sretno Katka!

----------


## katka22

> Ostat ces ti cini mi se i duze trudna  Sretno Katka!


Hvala ti draga...ti pretpostavljam skupljas snagu za neki novi pokusaj? Pratila sam tvoju situaciju od prosli put i iskreno mi je zao...ja ti stvarno vjerujem u to da nam se ostvaruje upravo to sto si zelimo, samo nekima prije nekima kasnije...od srca to zelim i tebi i svim dragim zenicama ovdje

----------


## katka22

Evo me...moram reci da sam pomalo i tuzna. Od mojih 9 blastica jedna je odlicna, druga vrlo dobra i njih smo vratili...iako se biologica cak malo i mislila bi li...uglavnom, dvije su jos jutros izgledle da ce biti za smrzavanje, ali nazalost odustale su. Tako da nemam nista...
Osim toga da sam trenutno trudna. Zelim uzivati u tom osjecaju koliko god on trajao...

----------


## aska

Skupljam snagu,da.I ja sam danas u Zagrebu,isla vaditi hormone.Da vidimo stanje jajnika.

----------


## aska

Pisale smo skupa pa nisam vidjela.Zao mi je.Ali i ove 2 mogu biti dobitne.Samo naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

katka sretno dalje!!!

----------


## Vaki

Djevojke, pisala sam i na drugoj temi pa da i vas pitam... Koja šifra treba pisati na suprugovoj uputnici za markere? Z31 ili? Danas sam išla po uputnicu za supruga i doktorica nije znala koju šifru da piše!? To smo radili 2013. pa nisam više sigurna što treba pisati... Za sebe znam.  :Smile:  P. S. Cure, sretno!

----------


## sarasvati

Katka, držim ti fige da i nastaviš biti trudna!  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Vaki,moze i ta sifra.Mom dragom je pisala ta sifra.Doduse,mi smo markere radili u nasoj bolnici ali hepatitis A su slali u Petrovu s tom sifrom na uputnici i nije bilo nikakvih problema.

----------


## Vaki

O.k.! Hvala, Aska!

----------


## aska

Nema na cemu.Nadam se da je informacija tocna.Njemu su primili uputnicu s tom sifrom.Sretno!

----------


## Iva86

Drage cure želim nam svima pozitivne bete i školske trudnoće u ovoj 2018 godini.. :Heart: 

Ja napokon krećem u svoj peti postupak, ovoga puta dugi protokol u poliklinici Repromed, nadam se kao i svakog puta do sad da će baš taj biti dobitni  :Trep trep:

----------


## aska

Iva, nek' bude peta sreca  :Very Happy:

----------


## katka22

> Drage cure želim nam svima pozitivne bete i školske trudnoće u ovoj 2018 godini..
> 
> Ja napokon krećem u svoj peti postupak, ovoga puta dugi protokol u poliklinici Repromed, nadam se kao i svakog puta do sad da će baš taj biti dobitni


Iva sretno!

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage cure želim nam svima pozitivne bete i školske trudnoće u ovoj 2018 godini..
> 
> Ja napokon krećem u svoj peti postupak, ovoga puta dugi protokol u poliklinici Repromed, nadam se kao i svakog puta do sad da će baš taj biti dobitni


Iva sretno. Ja sam prvi put bila u dugom protokolu i odmah prvi uspjesan  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo me...moram reci da sam pomalo i tuzna. Od mojih 9 blastica jedna je odlicna, druga vrlo dobra i njih smo vratili...iako se biologica cak malo i mislila bi li...uglavnom, dvije su jos jutros izgledle da ce biti za smrzavanje, ali nazalost odustale su. Tako da nemam nista...
> Osim toga da sam trenutno trudna. Zelim uzivati u tom osjecaju koliko god on trajao...


Katka samo hrabro naprijed i sretno ~~~~~~

----------


## kameleon

> Drage cure želim nam svima pozitivne bete i školske trudnoće u ovoj 2018 godini..
> 
> Ja napokon krećem u svoj peti postupak, ovoga puta dugi protokol u poliklinici Repromed, nadam se kao i svakog puta do sad da će baš taj biti dobitni


sretno!!! Mi smo nakon 7 godina mpo-a ostali trudni u prvom postupku u Repromedu...u dobrim si rukama!!

----------


## sljokicaa

Sretno Iva!
Ja sam danas 7dc, bila sam na UZV i endo je 6mm a folikola ima oko 7 desno i par lijevo al su jos mali (8 ako sam dobro zapamtila). Doktor je rekao da je to sve ok i samo dodao jos 1 menopur uz ostalo sto pijem. U petak idem opet, pa je rekao ako narastu do 12-14 onda ce mi dati cetrotide. To do sad nisam uzimala nikad, a kao sprecava prerano pucanje fol. To znaci nije isto kao stoperica ili? Ako netko ima vise iskustva neka mi javi  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Sretno Iva!
> Ja sam danas 7dc, bila sam na UZV i endo je 6mm a folikola ima oko 7 desno i par lijevo al su jos mali (8 ako sam dobro zapamtila). Doktor je rekao da je to sve ok i samo dodao jos 1 menopur uz ostalo sto pijem. U petak idem opet, pa je rekao ako narastu do 12-14 onda ce mi dati cetrotide. To do sad nisam uzimala nikad, a kao sprecava prerano pucanje fol. To znaci nije isto kao stoperica ili? Ako netko ima vise iskustva neka mi javi


Sljokica lijepo to zvuci. A sto tocno i koliko cega jos uzimas uz jos ovaj menopur sto ti je dr dodao danas??

----------


## sljokicaa

Uzimala sam 2. i 3.dc 225 gonal f, a dalje do danas 150 gonal f + 1 menopur (to je 75)

----------


## LaraLana

> Uzimala sam 2. i 3.dc 225 gonal f, a dalje do danas 150 gonal f + 1 menopur (to je 75)


I ja sam imala kombinaciju gonal/merional (isto sto i menopur) u prvom dobitnom postupku pa zato pitam. Tebi zelim isto.
Sretno dalje  :Wink:

----------


## aska

Sljokica,Cetrotide ti je supresija i pocinje se s njim kad folikul barem jedan bude 14 mm.Meni su uvijek uveli cim je jedan bio 14mm iako su drugi bili npr manji.I koristis ga sve dok primas Gonal i Menopur.Na dan stoperice ne ide Cetrotide.Da,sluzi da ne dodje do preranog pucanja folikula.Malo pece kad se prima,ali izdrzi se  :Wink:

----------


## sljokicaa

Hvala cure na odgovorima. Znaci onda sam dobro shvatila da to nije isto, jel znam da su mi stopericu davali na 18mm.

----------


## Iva86

Cure hvala na podršci..  :Smile: 
Kameleon čestitam na trudnoći, pratla sam forumu tvoj postupak u Repromedu, 

Ja sam tek krenula sa superfact sprejem..
jel uzimao tko od Vas taj sprej i dali razmaci moraju biti točno osam sati ili može +-1 sat??

Šljokica di si u postupku?

----------


## kameleon

> Cure hvala na podršci.. 
> Kameleon čestitam na trudnoći, pratla sam forumu tvoj postupak u Repromedu, 
> 
> Ja sam tek krenula sa superfact sprejem..
> jel uzimao tko od Vas taj sprej i dali razmaci moraju biti točno osam sati ili može +-1 sat??
> 
> Šljokica di si u postupku?


iva hvala!! ja sam uzimala spray, a trudila sam se da bude na 8 sati,tako da sam ga nosila i na posao...tako da ne znam da li smeta ako ga uzmeš sat prije ili poslije...možda ti se još netko javi..

----------


## sljokicaa

Iva ja sam u PFC u Pragu jer sam se preselila prosle godine, zbog toga sam i imala dosta veliku pauzu od godinu dana od zadnjeg IVF.
Vidim sad da smo u isto vrijeme bile u BetaPlus  :Smile: .
Polazem sad puno nade u ovaj postupak jer mi je prvi pod punom stimulacijom, nadam se da nece zavrsiti kao veliko razocaranje.

----------


## ljube555

Cure lijep pozdrav...pridruzujem se vama. Znaci danas bio uzv i endom.10,4 i u srijedu je Fet. Ali me muci jedna stvar i iskustvo sa morulom 5dan.????? Malo sam razalostila se dok mi to embr.rekla

----------


## Sybila

> Cure lijep pozdrav...pridruzujem se vama. Znaci danas bio uzv i endom.10,4 i u srijedu je Fet. Ali me muci jedna stvar i iskustvo sa morulom 5dan.????? Malo sam razalostila se dok mi to embr.rekla


Sto te muci oko morule?

----------


## sljokicaa

Pozdrav cure,
Evo danas 9dc i ima vodeci folikul od 13mm i jos 7+4 manjih. Od danas krecem s orgalutanom. Pitali su me da biram izmedu njega i cetrotida, pa sam ga uzela jer se ne treba muciti s pripremom, valjda nisam pogrijesila.
Doktor je zadovoljan, iako mi nije rekao koliki je endometrij. U pon vjeruje da bi bilo za stopericu, pa u sri punkcija.

----------


## pirica

> Sto te muci oko morule?


imam i ja morulu 5.dan smznutu po koju sada idemo i ja sam isto vrlo skeptična, prvo meni bi bio uspijeh da preživi odmrzavanje a drugom se nićem ni ne nadam jer puste sveježe blastice mi vracene pa nikad ništa od toga tako da s morulom cisto sumnjam

----------


## ljube555

Sybila, uspijesnost me muci...i odmrzavanje!!! Tri zametka bilo 5 dana stara dvje blaste i morula... blaste vratili a morulu zamrznuli...

----------


## aska

A zasto ti nisu morulu vratili a blasticu zamrznuli? Meni u prvom IVF su rekli da ju ne zele zamrznuti jer se boje da nece prezivjeti odmrzavanje pa su mi ju vratili.Ali,opet oni valjda znaju da li je dovoljno kvalitetna za odmrzavanje.Pretpostavljam da ju ne bi zamrznuli da smatraju da nece prezivjeti.Sybila mislim da je imala jednu morulu i uspjesno je prezivjela,javit ce se ona i objasniti ti.Shvacam strah da ne prezive,i mene je strah za moje blastociste,pogotovo za jednu za koju se cekalo ''da se pokrene'' 5.dan.

----------


## ljube555

Aska, neznam zasto mi ne vratili blastu i morulu nego dvje blastice a morulu zamrznuli. Rekla danas embriog da dosta dobra morula a neznam vidit cemo

----------


## Ginger

piriceeee  :grouphug:

----------


## aska

> Aska, neznam zasto mi ne vratili blastu i morulu nego dvje blastice a morulu zamrznuli. Rekla danas embriog da dosta dobra morula a neznam vidit cemo


Mozda su zakljucili da je kvalitetnija.Mislim da znaju sta rade.  :Wink:

----------


## pirica

> piriceeee


Ginger ovo je reda radi....

----------


## ljube555

Pirica, gdje si u postupku????

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger ovo je reda radi....


ma lijepo te vidjeti  :Smile: 
i sretni, kako god...

----------


## pirica

> Pirica, gdje si u postupku????


VV

----------


## ljube555

Kad imas transfer morule????

----------


## ljube555

Kad imas transfer morule???

----------


## Sybila

Ljube, moji su bili jedna blastica i jedna morula na drugom smrzavanju. Obje prezivjele i nastavile s razvojem. 
I ja sam se jako brinula, i zbog dva smrzavanja i sto je jedan kasnio, ali eto, nisam trebala. 
Mislim da ti nije toliko velika razlika u odmrzavanju samo zato sto je morula, pogotovo ako embriolozi kazu da je dobra.

----------


## ljube555

Sybila, hvala

----------


## pirica

> Kad imas transfer morule???


Ne znam jos 26. mi je uzv (10.dc)

----------


## ljube555

A steta da nije 24... ja 24 imam transfer a 19 sam bila na uzv

----------


## Kadauna

@pirice... pratim...... i navijam.....

----------


## sljokicaa

Cure imala sam danas punkciju, od 10 folikula izašle 4 zrele jajne stanice. Sad držim fige da se sve oplode i čekam info sutra.

----------


## sarasvati

Šljokicee, želim ti da se sve oplode!!! (Iako dosta malo zrelih na 10 folikula, ali jedna je dovoljna!)

----------


## sljokicaa

Hvala  :Smile: . Da malo sam se razočarala što ih je tako mali broj, ali nisu folikuli bili jednake veličine.

----------


## sarasvati

Pa mislim da je i normalno da nisu svi iste veličine. Ja sam ih imala 14 (ako nisam sad već zaboravila pravi broj) i isto četiri zrela, tako da može i gore, hahaha  :Smile: 
Sutrašnje vijesti željno iščekujemo!

----------


## milasova8

Prikljucujem se ja .
Novi ciklus-novi pokusaj..
Sutra 2dc,vadim krv ,preuzimam protokol i krecemo!

Sretno svima!!

----------


## aska

Milasova  :grouphug:  Drago mi te opet ''vidjeti''. Sretno!

----------


## sljokicaa

Milosova sretno!

Evo od mojih 4 oplodile su se 3, samo nek sad dalje lijepo nastave. Transfer je planiran za subotu.

----------


## ljube555

Sljokica, sretno od srca!!!!

----------


## kameleon

sljokica sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer
milasova i pirica sretno u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni!!!

----------


## sljokicaa

Hvala vam  :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## Viktoria G.

Pozdrav cure! Nova sam na forumu. Čitala sam vaše postove i prije i jako su mi pomogli. Trenutno sam 3dnt. Postupak je odlično prošao, ali ovo čekanje ubija  :Sad:   nikakvih simptoma zasad.

----------


## sarasvati

Šljokice, super! Sretno sutra!!

----------


## ljube555

Sljokica kako je proslo???? Javi se

----------


## sljokicaa

Evo transfer uspješno prošao. Vraćen je 1 lijepi 8-stanični embrio  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Sljokice i sada sretno dalje za poz.betu.... meni danas 3dnt

----------


## sljokicaa

Hvala  :Smile:  sretno i tebi

----------


## milasova8

Evo mene sa prvog UZV- 6 dc..
Imamo 8 folikula,najveci 14 mm svi ostali 12 mm..
Endometrij 8 mm..nekako debel za taj dan ciklusa..
U petak ponovno

----------


## aska

Milasova,pa to je super.Ne mora biti predebel,i meni je bio 7dc oko 9 mm i isto sam mislila da je predebel ali ispalo je kako treba,na dan stoperice malo vise od 11 mm.Bit ce to sve super  :Smile:  Sta ti je rekao dr?

----------


## milasova8

Nastavljamo sa ovaleapom 225 j.i uvodimo cetrotide u petak opet UZV..
Drago mi je sta su svi folikuli jednake velicine nadam se da ce tako i ostati..
Super za endo,inace mi je na 8dc bio 8 mm pa sam sad ostala pomalo zatecena..
Hvala ti aska  :Smile:

----------


## aska

I meni u prvom postupku,u drugom sam dosla 7dc i bio je oko 9 mm i ja sam isto bila tako u panici ali ispalo je ok.Mislim da bi ti on rekao da ne valja  :Wink:  Super sto su folikuli podjednake velicine,nadam se da ce sve ovako lijepo i ostati  :Smile:  Javljaj i sretno!

----------


## katka22

Evo me opet na odbrojavanju, veselim se ponovnom pokušaju kao da nije bilo ovog fijaska prije samo par dana... Samo da ta euforija ne splasne...uglavnom, htjedoh pitati: HIV, hepatitisi...zašto sam ja bila uvjerenja da to može biti staro 6 mjeseci? Dr. mi je napomenula za sljedeći pokušaj da ne smije biti starije od tjedan dana. Zna li itko za sigurno ili se dr. zeznula?

----------


## milasova8

Ma 6 mjeseci! Zeznula se garant..

----------


## aska

Zeznula se Katka,6 mjeseci je.

----------


## pixxie

gdje bi stigla kad bi svaki tjedan vadila jedne te iste nalaze  :Smile: 
ti nalazi vrijede 6 mjeseci

----------


## kameleon

katka kakav je plan, prirodnjak ili stimulirani?

----------


## katka22

> katka kakav je plan, prirodnjak ili stimulirani?


Priupitat cu opet dr za te nalaze. I mene je to bas iznenadilo.
Planiram stimulirani. Nisam nikad do sad imala pokusaj iz prirodnjaka... to cu ostaviti za kasnije ako bude trebalo... mislite li da je 3 mjeseca premalo pauze za novi stimulirani?

----------


## milasova8

Meni je MPO dr.rekao da je pauza 3-4 ciklusa..
Ja sam cekala 5 ciklusa jer nisam psihicki bila spremna..

----------


## aska

Nije 3 mj premalo.Ja sam isla nakon 3 mj u novu stimulaciju.

----------


## katka22

U mojim godinama ( preko 35) vjerojatno nije premala pauza. Kad si mladji i tijelo burnije reagira vjerojatno je normalno pauzirati bar 6 mjeseci. I ja mislim da cu biti spremna za 3 mjeseca. Vise uopce nemam osjecaj da sam ista radila. Naravno, ako sve bude u redu s nalazima itd. 
Milasova, kod tebe sve zvuci dobro zasad. Nek tako i ostane.

----------


## milasova8

Katka,ma mislim da nije rano 3 ciklusa..pogotovo ako se psihicki i fizicki dobro osjecas..
Cak mi je MPO dr rekao da neki lijecnici prakticiraju odmah u iducem ciklusu u stimulirani znaci pauza je samo taj ciklus kad dobis M.iduci si vec opet u stimulaciji..
Ali ipak mislim da je bolje napraviti pauzu 2-3 ciklusa..

Iskreno se nadam da ce ovaj put dobro zavrsiti..zasad sam hladne glave i prolazim kroz stimulaciju bez ikakvih poteskoca..

----------


## milasova8

Hoce li biti problema ako si danas dam injekcije u 18 a dosada sam ih davala u 17?
Imam nekih obaveza i ne bi se htjela pikati u javnom wcu pa zato pitam..
Danas bi trebao biti zadnji dan stimulacije

----------


## aska

Uh,ne znam..mislim da razmak ide oko sat vremena..izmedju 17 i 18 sati.Bas sam sad isla gledati u svoje stare papire gdje imam isprinatno plan indukcije.Tako mi pise.

----------


## aska

Isprintano,mislim  :Smile:  Jesi bila na uzv,jel sve ok?

----------


## milasova8

Da i meni tako pise..a ja bi dosla doma oko 17:30 pa vald nece biti problema..ne znam..
Bila sam jucer i zasad je sve ok..
Imamo jednog od 16 mm svi ostali 15..zab.pitati koliki mi je endo..
Ali sutra idem opet pa cu pitat sutra..
Vjerovatno ce sutra biti stoperica i uto punkcija..
Imali smo i jako tesku nesrecu u obitelji pa ne znam kako ce se sve odraziti na daljnji tijek postupka..mozda cemo morati sve js zamrznuti..punkciju moram odraditi za dalje ne znam..

----------


## aska

Uh..kako zivot nekad sve iskomplicira. Zao mi je,nadam se da ce sve dobro zavrsiti.
Mislim da ne bi trebao biti problem da si das injekcije do 18 sati,samo nemoj prekoraciti tih sat vremena.

----------


## Munkica

Ako nije štoperica, trebalo bi biti ok. Kad mi je sestra davala upute i raspored za davanje inekcija, rekla je da je ok ako pomaknem malo. Samo je bitno da nije svaki drugi dan i da ne šaram previše, tipa jednom u 8 pa drugi puta u 11 i tako cijelo vrijeme. Ali da ako zbog nečega ne stignem da je ok i da se ne brinem.

Žao mi je zbog obiteljske situacije.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala cure..
I mi se nadamo da ce biti sve dobro iako je situacija preteska..
Bas zakomplicira se preko noci..
Jos mi je i malecki bolestan-ima sarlah tako da nije uopce bajno..
Nadam se da ce suprug smoci snage i uspjeti dati uzorak..on kaze da ce dati sve od sebe..

----------


## milasova8

Evo,danas stoperica u utorak aspiracija..
Nekako sve odradujemo preko volje i tako sam ravnodusna prema ovom postupku..
Nema nam ko cuvati maleckog pa njega moramo povest na aspiraciju pa cu ga ja cuvati 10ak min.dok suprug ne obavi svoje pa ga on preuzima dok ja ne zavrsim..

Uglavnom,endo je 11 mm folikul najveci 20 ostali 18 i 17..
Krv nisam vadila..

----------


## Kadauna

Milasova8, gdje si u postupku?

ja ti držim fige, da sve prođe ok i da ovaj ružan period ostane što brže iza vas.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Viđala sam i ranije parove koji bi s djetetom došli u postupak, meni to uvijek bilo simpa.. prekrasno.... znam da vam je teško, držim fige...

----------


## katka22

> Evo,danas stoperica u utorak aspiracija..
> Nekako sve odradujemo preko volje i tako sam ravnodusna prema ovom postupku..
> Nema nam ko cuvati maleckog pa njega moramo povest na aspiraciju pa cu ga ja cuvati 10ak min.dok suprug ne obavi svoje pa ga on preuzima dok ja ne zavrsim..
> 
> Uglavnom,endo je 11 mm folikul najveci 20 ostali 18 i 17..
> Krv nisam vadila..


Ja vibriram da vam bas malecki donese srecu u ovom pokusaju svojim prisustvom na stvornedanu buduceg brata/seke! Od srca vam zelim da sve prodje kako si zelite. Razumijem te kad kazes da si ravnodusna zbog nesretnih okolnosti koje ste imali. I moj zadnji pokusaj je bio obiljezen tuznim godisnjicama, smrcu i velikom tugom...i isto sam bila cudno ravnodusna i depresivna cijelo vrijeme. Bez gotovo ikakve vjere u uspjeh. Ne znam zasto, ali nisam te osjecaje bila mogla izbaciti niti promijeniti. Mozda smo ga trebali i odgoditi...

----------


## KitKat82

Drage rode, nakon šest mjeseci pauze evo me od danas opet u postupku. U međuvremenu otkrila sam da imam mutacije pai i mthfr tako da je plan mpo dr heparin od transfera. U petak prvi uzv... Sretno svima :fige:

----------


## sljokicaa

> Drage rode, nakon šest mjeseci pauze evo me od danas opet u postupku. U međuvremenu otkrila sam da imam mutacije pai i mthfr tako da je plan mpo dr heparin od transfera. U petak prvi uzv... Sretno svima


Sretno KitKat!

----------


## sarasvati

Sretno, KitKat!

----------


## fitnessgirl

Sretno najsretnije!  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Drage rode, nakon šest mjeseci pauze evo me od danas opet u postupku. U međuvremenu otkrila sam da imam mutacije pai i mthfr tako da je plan mpo dr heparin od transfera. U petak prvi uzv... Sretno svima


Sretno!

----------


## KitKat82

Hvala puno cure :Kiss:

----------


## Carrot

Hvala curke...
Sljokica e to sam zadnje pohvatala [emoji4]
Sretno cekanje i jos sretnije vijesti zelim!


Poslano sa mog SM-J320FN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Fitness, dobrodošla!  :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ja sam u fazi isčekivanja, imala sam transfer jednog 8 staničnog embrija 3. dan nakon punkcije i po uputama trebam vaditi betu idući pon. Ostala su mi još dva 6 stanična koje su zamrznuli.
> 
> Nije bitno koje doba dana, nego samo da je svaki dan u isto doba, pa si odaberi kako je tebi najzgodnije. Ja sam se pikala predvečer tako da budem sigirna da sam doma u to vrijeme. Meni su kasnije uveli menopur i orgalutran i ja sam ih sve u isto vrijeme pikala pošto me nisu isto ništa posebno savjetovali za to. Orgalutran je već priređena inekcija, skineš poklopac i upikneš.


weeee  :Smile:  ti i kaji isti dan vadite betu koja bu naravno ogromna :Bouncing:

----------


## Antonija Mia

evo javljeno da od petka utrici a utorak transfer :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bibs

Bravo :Smile:  Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

> evo javljeno da od petka utrici a utorak transfer


super draga  :Very Happy:   drzim fige i na nogama i na rukama  :Heart:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Hvalaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## Carrot

Jutro...jucer prvo bockanje Gonalom i to sama...prezivjelaa, nije strasno!

Jutros me boli glava, smijem li ja brufen popiti?????

Poslano sa mog SM-J320FN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Jutro...jucer prvo bockanje Gonalom i to sama...prezivjelaa, nije strasno!
> 
> Jutros me boli glava, smijem li ja brufen popiti?????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-J320FN koristeći Tapatalk


smijes s paracetamolom...znam kaj znaci pikanje s gonalima,ja  krenula s ckexanom (gonali su mila majka) :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

> Jutro...jucer prvo bockanje Gonalom i to sama...prezivjelaa, nije strasno!
> 
> Jutros me boli glava, smijem li ja brufen popiti?????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-J320FN koristeći Tapatalk


Ne brufen, samo paracetamol.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ne brufen, samo paracetamol.


Iz kojeg razloga se sada u ovom trenutku ne preporuca brufen?

----------


## milasova8

Nakon svega groznog sta nam se desilo usred postupka,aspirirano je 7 js,sve zrele ,5 se oplodilo i idemo na blastice! 
Nadamo se da ce dobro zavrsiti ak vec nije dobro pocelo.

----------


## Bluebella

> Nakon svega groznog sta nam se desilo usred postupka,aspirirano je 7 js,sve zrele ,5 se oplodilo i idemo na blastice! 
> Nadamo se da ce dobro zavrsiti ak vec nije dobro pocelo.


milasova  :Very Happy:  super rezultat... sretno do neba!

----------


## aska

Bravo Milasova  :Smile:  Drago mi je.

----------


## sarasvati

Milasova, divnooo!

----------


## željkica

Milasova sretno!

----------


## Cekalica123

Sretno

----------


## katka22

> Nakon svega groznog sta nam se desilo usred postupka,aspirirano je 7 js,sve zrele ,5 se oplodilo i idemo na blastice! 
> Nadamo se da ce dobro zavrsiti ak vec nije dobro pocelo.


Odličan rezultat! Bit će tu krasnih blastica, a nadamo se i nešto za bracu/seku kasnije  :Very Happy:

----------


## Carrot

> Ne brufen, samo paracetamol.


Uh...ja bila popila i rekli mi kao da mogu...hm
A sad me pak i prehlada uhvatila zesca...takodjer mogu sve uzimati do transfera...preporucljivo je samo ne aspirin prije aspiracije jer razrjedjuje krv...

__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Carrot

> Cure hvala na podršci.. 
> Kameleon čestitam na trudnoći, pratla sam forumu tvoj postupak u Repromedu, 
> 
> Ja sam tek krenula sa superfact sprejem..
> jel uzimao tko od Vas taj sprej i dali razmaci moraju biti točno osam sati ili može +-1 sat??
> 
> Šljokica di si u postupku?


Hej sto.je taj Superfact sprej...za sto sluzi? Prvi put sad cujem....thx

__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Rominka

Superfact bi trebao potisnuti hormone zene kad je u stimulaciji kako bi jajnici odregirali na one koji se dobivaju putem danog protokola. 

Carrot, neke imaju indikacije za aspirin, nije to crno-bijelo i pravilo za sve. A sto se tiče lijekova, bolje je paracetamol. Meni su u proslom rekli jedino njega.

----------


## Carrot

> Superfact bi trebao potisnuti hormone zene kad je u stimulaciji kako bi jajnici odregirali na one koji se dobivaju putem danog protokola. 
> 
> Carrot, neke imaju indikacije za aspirin, nije to crno-bijelo i pravilo za sve. A sto se tiče lijekova, bolje je paracetamol. Meni su u proslom rekli jedino njega.


Pa nitko mi nije rekao nikad za taj superfact?!?!!? 

__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Nakon svega groznog sta nam se desilo usred postupka,aspirirano je 7 js,sve zrele ,5 se oplodilo i idemo na blastice! 
> Nadamo se da ce dobro zavrsiti ak vec nije dobro pocelo.


Odlicne vijesti!  :Smile: )  drzim palceve!

----------


## Rominka

Carrot, nije ti trebao onda. Mislim da cure s PCOS-om imaju to u protokolu. Ne brini. Je li ti to prvi stimulirani?

----------


## fitnessgirl

Curke...molim savjet... mm ima gripu vec 4.dan. ja sam danas 6dc, prekosutra prva folikulom.  Ima li smisla ici u IVF (prir.ciklus) s obzirom da je imao temp i do 39?

----------


## Rominka

Uzorak koji daje ne bi trebao imati sad veze s ovom temp, ali za tri mj bi se trebalo odraziti (s obzirom na ona tri mj zivota). Da ih nazoves i pitas, ili kad budes na folikulometriji provjeri.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Uzorak koji daje ne bi trebao imati sad veze s ovom temp, ali za tri mj bi se trebalo odraziti (s obzirom na ona tri mj zivota). Da ih nazoves i pitas, ili kad budes na folikulometriji provjeri.


Poslala sam im mail ujutro. U krajnjem slucaju pitat cu ih u pon.  Nadam se da necu icu u pon pa da mi tek onda kazu da nema smisla :/   hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot, nije ti trebao onda. Mislim da cure s PCOS-om imaju to u protokolu. Ne brini. Je li ti to prvi stimulirani?


Da..prvi [emoji4]

__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Rominka

Carrot, s prvim uvijek ima najvise pitanja i nedoumica. Ne poznas svoje tijelo, u smislu kako ce reagirati na stimulaciju. Sve su to predvidjanja na temelju islustava, ali treba ga odraditi jer moze te iznenaditi, posebice stoga sto je tijelo neoptereceno prijasnjim stimulacijama. Nemoj se zamarati sada s tudjim protokolima jer ave smo drugacije, drugacije reagiramo, druge dijagnoze nosimo. 

Fitnessgirl, nadam se najboljem ishodu.

Iva86, pozeljno je kao i kod svih lijeko da drzis optimalan razmak s tolerancijom pola sata. Ali, najbolje ti je provjeriti s dr.

----------


## milasova8

Dobrodoslica svima u postupcima!
Sretno vam bilo!

Mi obavili transfer..docekala nas samo jedna blastica..opet nista za FET..nikako docekati smrzlice..
Vjerujemo u ovu mrvu i nadamo se lijepoj beti za desetak dana..

----------


## aska

Vjeruj,sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Dobrodoslica svima u postupcima!
> Sretno vam bilo!
> 
> Mi obavili transfer..docekala nas samo jedna blastica..opet nista za FET..nikako docekati smrzlice..
> Vjerujemo u ovu mrvu i nadamo se lijepoj beti za desetak dana..


Drzimo fige!  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

milasova držimo palčeve za blasticu  :fige:

----------


## Iva86

Drage moje..
Vezano za superfact uzimala sam ga tocno na svakih 8 sati, 6-14-22 sata.. ovaj u 14 sam znala malo kasnije uzeti, al ne više od pola sata, jer sam u to vrijeme na poslu,pa kad bi uhvaitla priliku da nitko ne vidi u uredu (privatna tvrtka i nitko nezna da sam u postupku)..

Ovo mi je peti posupak, prvi u poliklinici Repromed i prvi sa superfactom i imam odlične rezultate, sklonija sam to prepisati stručnosti tima poliklinike Repromd nego spreju..
Izvađeno mi je 10 jajnih stanica, 7 zrelih i SVE oplođene, jucer na 3 dan imamo još  uvjek 7 embria.. Sutra imam et pa ću znati koliko ih je doguralo do 5 dana vjerujem da ćemo imati nešto i za FET)

U dosadašnjim postupcima sam uvijek od 7-10 folikula dobivala 2-3 stanice (oplodila bi se jedna ili nijedna) i imala samo dva et po 1 zametak..

Sretno svima!

----------


## Bluebella

Iva86 sretno! 
nama je Repromed donio sreću iz prve  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Iva,odlican rezultat!! Da vam ostane sto vise embrija!

Repromed je za mene klinika broj 1 iako jos nismo bili kod njih u postupku..

----------


## Carrot

Predivnoooo cure skacemooo!!!

Meni danas 7dc i nekako lijena proizvodnja :12, 10, 11,10 i jos nekoliko po 4mm a na drugom 6.5 i 6.8 i 2 po 4mm...endom. je 8.9
U srijedu opet UZV i na dalje stimulacija...sto vi mislite kad bi to moglo biti spremno za put  :Wink: )?


__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## KitKat82

Iva86 odličan rezultat! Sretno dalje! :fige:

----------


## kaji

Antonija sretno na transferu danas. Javi se kako je proslo  :Heart:

----------


## Iva86

Samo da pohvali i ovdje tim poliklinike Repromed, danas su mi vračene 2 blasociste i još 4 smrznute na tri nosača (2+1+1) i napokon selim na nakon tranvera a nadam se uskoro i na trugnički forum  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :fige:  :Bouncing:

----------


## sljokicaa

> Samo da pohvali i ovdje tim poliklinike Repromed, danas su mi vračene 2 blasociste i još 4 smrznute na tri nosača (2+1+1) i napokon selim na nakon tranvera a nadam se uskoro i na trugnički forum


Super rezultat! Sretno!

----------


## Kadauna

auuuuuuuuuuu dvije pozitivne bete pa čestitam i sretno za dalje sljkokicaa i kaji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lagunas

Iva86 pre pre dobre vijesti!!! Sigurno je olaksanje znati da imate smrzlica ❤❤❤ Sad ce sve biti malo lakse  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Dobrodoslica svima u postupcima!
> Sretno vam bilo!
> 
> Mi obavili transfer..docekala nas samo jedna blastica..opet nista za FET..nikako docekati smrzlice..
> Vjerujemo u ovu mrvu i nadamo se lijepoj beti za desetak dana..


Gdje si ti ono u postupku? Meni se to isto desilo zadnji put i bas me razocaralo. Veliko je olaksanje (bar meni) ici u postupak znajuci da imas embrije za FET. Ja u sljedecem postupku sve moram ispocetka i to je bas teret. 
A vama zelim da ovaj mali junak ostane s vama do kraja! 




> Samo da pohvali i ovdje tim poliklinike Repromed, danas su mi vračene 2 blasociste i još 4 smrznute na tri nosača (2+1+1) i napokon selim na nakon tranvera a nadam se uskoro i na trugnički forum


Fantastican rezultat u usporedbi s prijasnjim postupcima. Sretno!

----------


## Iva86

Hvala Vam cure.. 
ja još uvjek nemogu vjerovati da sam od 7 zrelih stanica dobila 6 blastocista... a u dosadašnjim postupcima po jednu ili nijednu oplođenu stanicu..
sada prvi put imam za fet.. 

Katka kad ideš ponovno?

----------


## milasova8

Katka, u Petrovoj smo..
I stvarno im statistika ne ide u korist sudeci po rezultatima parova koji su bili u postupku kada i mi..

----------


## aska

Katka,i meni se tako desilo u prvom postupku,nista za smrznuti a i blastocista i morula nisu bile neke kvalitete.I ja sam bila razocarana ali kad sam isla malo vise proucavati shvatila sam da sve ovisi o terapiji,pogodjenom ciklusu i sl.I da od oplodjenih 40-70% prezive do 5 dana.Tako nekako,nisam bas sigurna.S obzirom da su meni i jajne stanice bile lose morfologije ja sam pocela piti razne suplemente,promjenili smo terapiju i od 4 oplodjenih dobili 4 blastociste i to odlicne po rijecima biologice.E,sad..sta je utjecalo na bolji rezultat.. ne znam.Iskreno,s obzirom na godine sumnjam da cu ikad vise imati takav uspjeh jer meni je to bio uspjeh.
Iva ima fantastican rezultat.I vjerujem da ce jedna od ovih blastica biti dobitna  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## katka22

> Hvala Vam cure.. 
> ja još uvjek nemogu vjerovati da sam od 7 zrelih stanica dobila 6 blastocista... a u dosadašnjim postupcima po jednu ili nijednu oplođenu stanicu..
> sada prvi put imam za fet.. 
> 
> Katka kad ideš ponovno?


Planiramo ponovo u 5. mjesecu. Ako uspijemo skupiti sve ciste nalaze, naravno. Sve cu morat ponavljat, briseve, hormone, amh, muz mikrobiologiju sjemena...krecem vec sa sljedecim ciklusom da imamo vremena cisitit bude li trebalo...




> Katka, u Petrovoj smo..
> I stvarno im statistika ne ide u korist sudeci po rezultatima parova koji su bili u postupku kada i mi..


Ne znam. Mislim...prihvacam da godine cine svoje, shvacam da se ne moze oploditi 100% js a kamoli prezivjeti do 5. dana (iako je bilo i takvih primjera). U svakom slucaju, puno sam slucajeva citala kod cura na Petrovoj sa scenarijem slicnim nasim. Malo me to brine...




> Katka,i meni se tako desilo u prvom postupku,nista za smrznuti a i blastocista i morula nisu bile neke kvalitete.I ja sam bila razocarana ali kad sam isla malo vise proucavati shvatila sam da sve ovisi o terapiji,pogodjenom ciklusu i sl.I da od oplodjenih 40-70% prezive do 5 dana.Tako nekako,nisam bas sigurna.S obzirom da su meni i jajne stanice bile lose morfologije ja sam pocela piti razne suplemente,promjenili smo terapiju i od 4 oplodjenih dobili 4 blastociste i to odlicne po rijecima biologice.E,sad..sta je utjecalo na bolji rezultat.. ne znam.Iskreno,s obzirom na godine sumnjam da cu ikad vise imati takav uspjeh jer meni je to bio uspjeh.
> Iva ima fantastican rezultat.I vjerujem da ce jedna od ovih blastica biti dobitna  Sretno!


Sve znam...godine, godine, godine... S mojih skoro 37 naravno da ne ocekujem reakciju kao sa 27. Ali, ali...ja sam sad imala 14 js, 12 zrelih, 9 blastica i na dan transfera samo 2. Izvrsnu i vrlo dobru.  Razmisljam sto je razlog tome... zaista samo kvaliteta js? I moje godine? Ili ipak moze biti i nesto drugo? Ja sam sad imala jaku terapiju, nije u “sparanju” stvar. Ne znam... ne mogu zamisliti da idem u npr. 3 ful stimulirana postupka u jednoj godini i da uz odlicnu reakciju i blastice svaki postupak ni jednom nemam za fet (takva je situacija bila 6 godina mladjoj curi koja je sad bila sa mnom). Eto, o tome ja najvise razmisljam. Iako pijem i suplemente i svasta nesto...i recimo da se spremam i na scratching. Dajem sve od sebe da poboljsam sanse za uspjeh u sljedecem pokusaju.

----------


## aska

Ti si imala jacu terapiju od mene,da.A i mladja si.Ne puno,ali ipak jesi.Slazem se da ima malo zena sa smrzlicima.I sama sam isto zakljucila kad god sam isla na punkciju i transfer,zato i kazem da sam se jako iznenadila kad mi se sad desilo da sve oplodjene dodju do blastocisti.Mladje zene su imale losije rezultate.Ali,ja sam primjetila na nekima i sparanje.Znam za jedan takav slucaj,mlada zena,sva sreca pa je zatrudnila odmah iz prvog postupka.A to za godine...to nam kazu i lijecnici.Meni je cak receno da ne ocekujem cudo promjenom terapije,pa eto desilo se poboljsanje.Ako odes na net pa citas clanke i razna istrazivanja opet ces naici na godine.I zato ja iskreno i nisam previse optimisticna.Svjesna sam da nisam mlada vise,barem ne u reproduktivnom smislu.Ali i da necu odustajati dok god mogu i imam mogucnosti.Na tvom mjestu ja bih probala i scratching,sto da ne.Meni ga nitko nije ni predlozio,da mi ga predloze i da imam mogucnosti mislim da bih probala i isla.Daj sve od sebe.Barem ces znati da si probala  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Cure sretno svima, vidim da su se zaredale pozitivne bete~~~~~~~~~ neka bude trudnoće budu mirne i uspješne   :Heart:  :Heart: 




> Hvala Vam cure.. 
> ja još uvjek nemogu vjerovati da sam od 7 zrelih stanica dobila 6 blastocista... a u dosadašnjim postupcima po jednu ili nijednu oplođenu stanicu..
> sada prvi put imam za fet.. 
> 
> Katka kad ideš ponovno?


Draga, sada si imala vrhunskog embriologa, dr. P. Stanića. Uloga embriologa jako rijetko se ističe, puno se priča i piše o liječnicima, a embriolozi imaju jednak značaj, u nekim slučajevima još i veći od liječnika.

Ovaj embriolog vam nije radio oplodnju u dosadašnjim postupcima kad ste imali po 1 ili nijednu oplođenu jajnu stanicu, ili griješim?

----------


## Iva86

U jednom od postupaka kod dr. Škvorca mi je bio emriolog P. Stanić (12/2016), tada sam imala 3stanice, jedna nezrela dvije oplođene, jedna se prestala razvijati a druga mi je vraćena, uvijek je rađen ICSI...  
Nisam bila nezadovoljna tretmanom u poliklinici Škvorc, doktor je stvarno korektan, nije štedio na ljekovima, uvijek sam u punim stimulacijama dobivala oko 200 do 225 iu puregona ili gonala, i nije mi žao što sam postupke preko hzzo-a iskoristila kod njega. Kako sam u radnom odnosu gdje nitko nezna da sam u postupku za mene državna bolnica nije opcija.. Još mi je ostao jedan stimulirani i dva priroda preko hzzo-a za koje se nadam a mi neće trebati jer će se barem jedna od ovih 6 blastocista primiti..

Nije čak ni bila takva razlika u stimulaciji u dosadašnjim postupcima i ovom u Repromedu, najveća razlika je u tome da sam sad koristila superfact sprej od 24 dana cikusa, štopericu brevactide 1000 iu i punkcija je bila na 15 dan, dosada uvijek na 13 ili 14 dan..

Kako imam sad 31godinu i AMH 14,2 dobiti dvje stanice i nije neki uspjeh uz stimulaciju od 200 do 225 iu gonala ili puregona, al mislila sam da ja jednostavno  loše reagiram na stimulaciju, takvu razliku u postupku sa najvše sklona pripisati stručnosti tima poliklinike Repromed..

----------


## Carrot

Ljudi, dr Stanic je divan! 
Bila sam kod njega dok je radio u Petrovoj i privatno smo jos isli na konzultacije i spermiogram kod njega. Svaka preporuka. Samo mi moramo dalje zbog Azoo....Prag

__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## fitnessgirl

Cure, ne znam gdje da pitam... tu ili na drugoj temi?
Dobila stopericu Brevactide.  Jedna injekcija, 2 igle, 2 ampule.  Ustrcam si u guzu obje ampule? Ne smije bit zraka unutra?

----------


## Iva86

Sa debljom većom iglom mješaš, tekućinu u prah i kad se otopi postane prozirna povučeš natrag u špricu, istisneš zrak staviš tanju iglu sa kojom se pikneš.

ja sam se brevctidom piknukla u trbuh, tako mi je doktor rekao..

----------


## Libra

> Sa debljom većom iglom mješaš, tekućinu u prah i kad se otopi postane prozirna povučeš natrag u špricu, istisneš zrak staviš tanju iglu sa kojom se pikneš.
> 
> ja sam se brevctidom piknukla u trbuh, tako mi je doktor rekao..


Tako je...moze i u trbuh. Dovoljno je i jedna tekucina za dvije bocice praha.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Hvala punoooo

----------


## sarasvati

Nadam se da je dobro prošlo, fitness. Meni taj Brevactide nije bio drag :/

----------


## Antonija Mia

Vecer svima,samo da javim da je moj fet transfer uspjesno obavljen u srijedu u 10h (2morule)...sad mi preostaje cekati barem do 10dnt da bi pao testic...i naravno po mogucnosti s 2 crtice

----------


## fitnessgirl

Bas pisem na drugoj temi... Planirala sam da mi MM da, jer se on nesto kuzi, a htjela sam tu provjeriti kako tocno ide. Na kraju on nije stigao, pa sam otisla na hitnu i zamolila.  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

> Vecer svima,samo da javim da je moj fet transfer uspjesno obavljen u srijedu u 10h (2morule)...sad mi preostaje cekati barem do 10dnt da bi pao testic...i naravno po mogucnosti s 2 crtice


sretno draga  :Heart:

----------


## katka22

> Bas pisem na drugoj temi... Planirala sam da mi MM da, jer se on nesto kuzi, a htjela sam tu provjeriti kako tocno ide. Na kraju on nije stigao, pa sam otisla na hitnu i zamolila.


Možda je tako i najbolje dok nisi najsigurniji u sebe...tako sam i ja... sretno dalje!

----------


## Inso

Što se tiče broja dobivenih i oplođenih jajnih stanica, te naposlijetku broja blastocista i uspjeha postupka, moja iskustva su ovakva: 
Prvi postupak privatno u repromeda, 30 godina, idiopati, nikakve suplemente nisam uzimala, dobila sam 9 js, sve oplođene, 5 blastocista. Rađena 3 transfera, 1 blasta vraćena u svježem (biokemijska) a po 2 blaste vraćene u 2 FET-a, nula bodova.
Drugi postupak rađen u Petrovoj, vitamine i minerale smo uzimali ja i suprug, dobiveno 5 js, sve oplođene, 2 blastociste, obe vraćene - trudnoća, jednojajčani blizanci, ali i spontani u 8. tjednu.
Treći postupak rađen u Petrovoj, 32, godine uzimali smo vitamine i minerale, 6 tjedana strogog režima prehrane bez glutena, šećera i mliječnih proizvoda, schratching endometrija u ciklusu prije postupka, dobiveno 7 js, jedna nezrela, 6 oplođeno, 3 blastociste, vraćena je jedna savršena a 2 su zamrznute zajedno. Došlo je do trudnoće, sada sam u 15. Tjednu.
Moj zaključak je sljedeći, kod mene uvijek koliko antralaca toliko i jajnih stanica, sve zrele, sve oplođene, ali naravno ne može svaka doći do stadija blastociste, kod mene ih uspije nekih 50%. Priroda je jednostavno takva, ne može svaka oplođena jajna stanica preživjeti, dolazi do kromosomskih grešaka u dijeljenju, a vjerujem da su takve greške kod nas koje smo u postupcima češće što zbog godina, što zbog problema koji nam koče prirodno začeće, i tko zna kakvih još faktora. Vjerujem i to da ako se primjenom lijekova odjednom razvija 10 stanica, da se ne mogu sve kvalitetno razvijati kao što bi se razvijala ona jedna ili dvije koje prirodno rastu. 
Čula sam bezbroj puta da žene koje su u postupcima govore da su napravile sve što je moguće da poboljšaju ishod postupka, ali ipak nisu npr. zdravije se hranile, prestale pušiti, i slične stvari. Ovo ne govorim da bih nekoga napadala, nego u nadi da nekome pomognem svojim iskustvom, kao žena koja je i sama prošla nekoliko postupaka, i koja se muči sa svim problemima i strahovima koje većina vas prolazi. 
Ja sam prestala puštiti, piti kavu, alkohol, hranim se zdravije i raznovrsnije, pila sam brojne vitamine i minerale, više se kretala, smršavila 6 kila po preporuci svog doktora, iako nemam problema sa težinom, imala sam možda 2-3 kila viška, i nagovorila muža da napravi sve to isto. Tek tada mogu reći da sam napravila sve sa svoje strane, i mirna sam odradila zadnji postupak. Sad što će biti dalje tko zna, ja i dalje strepim nad svojom trudnoćom i ne vjerujem da je uspjelo, čekam od pregleda do pregleda ne bi li vidjela da to malo srce i dalje treperi, i znam da nema garancije da će sve biti u redu do kraja.
Uglavnom, ono što sam htjela reći je da ne treba odmah upirati na nestručnost ili stručnost doktora i ustanova u kojima odrađujemo postupke, ja vjerujem da oni rade najbolje što znaju i mogu, ali nekad jednostavno iz tko zna kakvog razloga ili posloženih faktora, naprosto ne uspije. Moj tretman u Repromedu i Petrovoj se NIMALO nije razlikovao. 
Ispričavam se na ovako dugom postu, ali to mi je bilo na duši… Sretno svima!

----------


## katka22

> Što se tiče broja dobivenih i oplođenih jajnih stanica, te naposlijetku broja blastocista i uspjeha postupka, moja iskustva su ovakva: 
> Prvi postupak privatno u repromeda, 30 godina, idiopati, nikakve suplemente nisam uzimala, dobila sam 9 js, sve oplođene, 5 blastocista. Rađena 3 transfera, 1 blasta vraćena u svježem (biokemijska) a po 2 blaste vraćene u 2 FET-a, nula bodova.
> Drugi postupak rađen u Petrovoj, vitamine i minerale smo uzimali ja i suprug, dobiveno 5 js, sve oplođene, 2 blastociste, obe vraćene - trudnoća, jednojajčani blizanci, ali i spontani u 8. tjednu.
> Treći postupak rađen u Petrovoj, 32, godine uzimali smo vitamine i minerale, 6 tjedana strogog režima prehrane bez glutena, šećera i mliječnih proizvoda, schratching endometrija u ciklusu prije postupka, dobiveno 7 js, jedna nezrela, 6 oplođeno, 3 blastociste, vraćena je jedna savršena a 2 su zamrznute zajedno. Došlo je do trudnoće, sada sam u 15. Tjednu.
> Moj zaključak je sljedeći, kod mene uvijek koliko antralaca toliko i jajnih stanica, sve zrele, sve oplođene, ali naravno ne može svaka doći do stadija blastociste, kod mene ih uspije nekih 50%. Priroda je jednostavno takva, ne može svaka oplođena jajna stanica preživjeti, dolazi do kromosomskih grešaka u dijeljenju, a vjerujem da su takve greške kod nas koje smo u postupcima češće što zbog godina, što zbog problema koji nam koče prirodno začeće, i tko zna kakvih još faktora. Vjerujem i to da ako se primjenom lijekova odjednom razvija 10 stanica, da se ne mogu sve kvalitetno razvijati kao što bi se razvijala ona jedna ili dvije koje prirodno rastu. 
> Čula sam bezbroj puta da žene koje su u postupcima govore da su napravile sve što je moguće da poboljšaju ishod postupka, ali ipak nisu npr. zdravije se hranile, prestale pušiti, i slične stvari. Ovo ne govorim da bih nekoga napadala, nego u nadi da nekome pomognem svojim iskustvom, kao žena koja je i sama prošla nekoliko postupaka, i koja se muči sa svim problemima i strahovima koje većina vas prolazi. 
> Ja sam prestala puštiti, piti kavu, alkohol, hranim se zdravije i raznovrsnije, pila sam brojne vitamine i minerale, više se kretala, smršavila 6 kila po preporuci svog doktora, iako nemam problema sa težinom, imala sam možda 2-3 kila viška, i nagovorila muža da napravi sve to isto. Tek tada mogu reći da sam napravila sve sa svoje strane, i mirna sam odradila zadnji postupak. Sad što će biti dalje tko zna, ja i dalje strepim nad svojom trudnoćom i ne vjerujem da je uspjelo, čekam od pregleda do pregleda ne bi li vidjela da to malo srce i dalje treperi, i znam da nema garancije da će sve biti u redu do kraja.
> Uglavnom, ono što sam htjela reći je da ne treba odmah upirati na nestručnost ili stručnost doktora i ustanova u kojima odrađujemo postupke, ja vjerujem da oni rade najbolje što znaju i mogu, ali nekad jednostavno iz tko zna kakvog razloga ili posloženih faktora, naprosto ne uspije. Moj tretman u Repromedu i Petrovoj se NIMALO nije razlikovao. 
> Ispričavam se na ovako dugom postu, ali to mi je bilo na duši… Sretno svima!


Ja jako vjerujem svojoj doktorici (u Petrovoj sam). Takav mi je žena dojam ostavila "na prvu".Nju smatram velikim stručnjakom. I znam da je postupak odrađen korektno, super stimulacija. Mene je najviše mučilo to propadanje blastica 5. dan i razmišljanja o tome jesu li moje js zaista već toliko stare da ih 80% propada? To bi vjerojatno imalo više veze s biologom ako se ne varam. Ponovno, ne želim sumnjati u njihovu stručnost, ali s nekim stvarima se teško pomiriti.
Slažem se s tobom, dati sve od sebe podrazumijeva puno odricanja. Ja osobno nemam problem s ničim (kilaža super, hranim se lchf, ne pijem alkohol, ali umjereno pijem kavu i smatram da je to ok...) Osim pušenja. Pušačica sam, strastvena i sama sebe pokušavam regulirati, smanjiti, brojati, prekidati...nažalost, to mi izaziva dodatni stres i često sam u začaranom krugu...u zadnjem postupku sam stvarno malo pušila, doslovno sam si brojala udisaje...sve znam o štetnosti i ne ponosim se uopće time. To je definitivno nešto što u svom životu želim promijeniti bez obzira ostanem li trudna ili ne. I zaista imam grižnju savjesti, ali očito zasad nisam sposobna ostaviti taj porok. Doći će i taj dan.

Tebi želim do kraja urednu trudnoću i da se uspiješ opustiti i uživati u njoj  :Heart:

----------


## Inso

Hvala ti, nije lako od pregleda do pregleda ali nekako se ipak nadam da bi trebalo biti lakse kad pocnem osjecati udarce i micanje. Ustrajno dalje, i sretno!

----------


## vikky

Pozdrav svima, ja sam malo aktivnija na drugoj temi, ali imam pitanje, koje me dosta muci. Na drugoj temi  još nemam odgovora, pa ću upitati i ovdje.. Trebala sam uzeti Ovitrelle stopericu, prema naputku, "oko 20 sati večeras". Ja sam je uzela u 21.30. Jesam li nešto gadno zeznula, ili je to isto ok? Inače imam Fet zakazan u srijedu.

----------


## KitKat82

Pozdrav cure, evo ja brojim sitno do punkcije u ponedjeljak. Večeras štoperica. Ova stimulacija mi baš nekako dugo traje. Ovog puta je dr odlucio ici s manjim dozama polako jer sam u riziku od hipera. Samo se nadam da će u ponedjeljak biti više zrelih js. Prošli puta od 7 js bilo je samo 3 zrele.

----------


## Lagunas

Sto se tice kvalitete ili nekvalitete js/embrija je jako nezahvalno govoriti kad nase ustanove nemaju mogucnosti to provjeriti na taj nacin da bi sa sigurnoscu mogli pricati o tome. Meni je dovoljan primjer cura gdje su im se vracale "lose" dvostanicne, cetvorostanicne, osmostanicne i stanice nepravilnih podijela pa su uspijele ostvariti trudnocu i zdravu djecicu. Meni to govori da nasa maternica ce uvijek ostati br 1 kao mjesto idelno za daljni razvoj embrija.

Vikky, mislim da nemas zbog cega brinuti. Samo im javi.

----------


## Antonija Mia

Zelim jos napisati koje sam promjene imala u ovaj fet,procitala sam na nekom forumu da prednison tablete od 1 dnt postupja je zaista premalo da bi imalo ucinka stoga ja sam ga pila ciklus prije postupka svaki dan 1 tb...i clexan iako je hematolog rekao da moja mutacija ne predstavlja nikakav problem,ja sam se ipak zborila da ga nakon poz bete mogu dobiti preko Petrove..zahvalujuci raznim forumima eto covjek dolazi sam do neka med.saznaja jer po pojedini nasih ljecnika nebi vjerovatno se maknula s mrtve tocke!! Mi smo u vecini slucajeva same sebe pomogle.

----------


## Argente

> Pozdrav svima, ja sam malo aktivnija na drugoj temi, ali imam pitanje, koje me dosta muci. Na drugoj temi  još nemam odgovora, pa ću upitati i ovdje.. Trebala sam uzeti Ovitrelle stopericu, prema naputku, "oko 20 sati večeras". Ja sam je uzela u 21.30. Jesam li nešto gadno zeznula, ili je to isto ok? Inače imam Fet zakazan u srijedu.


Tajming štoperice je bitan, ali s obzirom na to da je FET, i da si je dala kasnije od preporučenog vremena (a ne prije), nisi napravila neku štetu. Samo im reci, da je punkcija u pitanju mozda bi ti je pomakli za tih sat i pol, ovako s transferom ne znam sta ce...vjerojatno nista  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## Carrot

Info:
U utorak imam punkciju [emoji4]

Lijekovi su me izasli oko 8.500,00kn [emoji32]
Ali to je individualno....

Rezervirala avion iz Rijeke tj Krka za samo 99eur po osobi...prezadovoljna!
Nije direkt let ali nekoliko sati se samo stoji u Kelnu...to je ok...

Wish me luck [emoji4]

__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Info:
> U utorak imam punkciju [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Lijekovi su me izasli oko 8.500,00kn [emoji32]
> Ali to je individualno....
> 
> Rezervirala avion iz Rijeke tj Krka za samo 99eur po osobi...prezadovoljna!
> Nije direkt let ali nekoliko sati se samo stoji u Kelnu...to je ok...
> ...


Weee znaci A je to :Smile:  sretan put i da bude punooo js i naravno da nam se vratis trbusasta :p

----------


## Carrot

> Weee znaci A je to sretan put i da bude punooo js i naravno da nam se vratis trbusasta :p


Hvala Antonijica...
A je to  :Wink: 
Ajmeeee [emoji32][emoji85]

__________________________
MM 35 Azoo, ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Gita 10

Antonia Mia i Carrot sretno!!

----------


## Gita 10

Cure ako dobro podnosim stimulaciju jel mogu normalno funkcionirati? Ono, usisati po kući i pospremati, peglati robu, saginjati se itd? Hvala

----------


## Carrot

> Cure ako dobro podnosim stimulaciju jel mogu normalno funkcionirati? Ono, usisati po kući i pospremati, peglati robu, saginjati se itd? Hvala


naravno...sa stimulacijom sve najnormalnije radis...jesi pocela?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Gita 10

Super, hvala ti na odgovoru. Jesam, počela sam i za sada stvarno dobro podnosim. Nadam se da će se tako i nastaviti. Jesi se pripremila? Kako se osiječaš?

----------


## Carrot

> Super, hvala ti na odgovoru. Jesam, počela sam i za sada stvarno dobro podnosim. Nadam se da će se tako i nastaviti. Jesi se pripremila? Kako se osiječaš?


pa ne mogu vjerovati...nisam znala da si pocela [emoji85] bravo!
Sve mi je sad lako..najgore mi je bilo par dana prije prve inekcije koje cijelo vrijeme sama dajem...a sad nista...kao da idem na izlet. Danas uzbudjenje jer idemo dan ranije pa ono pripreme i sl 
Najnajgore mi je bilo to prije terapije...a tako sam se bojala da ce me rasturiti psihicki zato izbjegavam ovo sve godinama...a ono nistaaa...
da bar tako i ostane!

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Gita 10

I od srca ti želim da ostaneš dobre volje

----------


## Gita 10

Da, svatko je slučaj za sebe. Vidjet ćemo. Ja ću malo proučiti, ali opet to ne mogu sama odlučiti. Mislim da cu uzeti onaj embrioglue. Uglyvnom, posavjetovat cu se jos sa sbojim ginekologom na humanoj repr. Lijepo se pripremi i odmori, samo pozitivno i veselo. Čujemo se.

----------


## sljokicaa

Sretno cure!

----------


## vikky

Hvala vam na odgovorima, zvala sam i potvrđeno je točno kako ste rekle....tako da je sve ok  :Smile:  Valjda neću više zaribati iako mi je stvarno teško patiti sve - toliko tableta i svega u jednom danu, valjda neću zaribati nešto. Hvala još jednom!

----------


## KitKat82

Punkcija danas odrađena. Dobili 10 js. Sutra zovem da čujem koliko se oolodilo.Sretno svima!

----------


## katka22

> Punkcija danas odrađena. Dobili 10 js. Sutra zovem da čujem koliko se oolodilo.Sretno svima!


Vibriram da ih se što više oplodilo!

----------


## KitKat82

> Vibriram da ih se što više oplodilo!


9 oplođenih :Very Happy:  Sutra ćemo vidjeti dalje! :Raspa:

----------


## sljokicaa

> 9 oplođenih Sutra ćemo vidjeti dalje!


Odličan rezultat  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

> 9 oplođenih Sutra ćemo vidjeti dalje!


Odlicno!! Vibram da ih ostane sto vise! 
Gdje si u postupku?

----------


## KitKat82

> Odlicno!! Vibram da ih ostane sto vise! 
> Gdje si u postupku?


Hvala! :Kiss:  U Vinogradskoj sam.

----------


## KitKat82

Cure moje, 7 embrija imamo, od toga po rječima biologice 5 odličnih! U subotu transfer, idemo na blastice :Very Happy:  :rock:  Držim fige svima nama!  :grouphug:

----------


## katka22

> 9 oplođenih Sutra ćemo vidjeti dalje!





> Cure moje, 7 embrija imamo, od toga po rječima biologice 5 odličnih! U subotu transfer, idemo na blastice Držim fige svima nama!


To zvuči fantastično, postotak odličan. Nadam se da će te dočekati sve predivne blastice u subotu!

----------


## KitKat82

> To zvuči fantastično, postotak odličan. Nadam se da će te dočekati sve predivne blastice u subotu!


Hvala puno! :Kiss:

----------


## katka22

Cure,
pošto sam u pripremama za novi pokušaj, a na rodinoj stranici na fejsu se aktualizirala tema D1 uputnica i dodatnih pretraga prije novih postupaka, evo moj friški info. 
Meni je iznenađenje bila informacija da mi moj soc. ginekolog moguće neće moći izdati uputnice za briseve, hormone i markere, odnosno sve ono što budem morala ponavljati prije novog pokušaja s obzirom da imam važeću uputnicu na Petrovoj i to bi trebala rješavati direktno s njima. Moj ginekolog meni nije pravio problem, dapače, ja sam to spomenula i dobila sam info da ta procedura nije još zaživjela, da je se nitko ne pridržava i bez problema sam dobila sve potrebne uputnice. Ali nije zgorega ići se na vrijeme informirati kod odabranog ginekologa jer vjerojatno neće svi biti isto dobronakloni prema ovome.

----------


## cerepaha

Cure, popiškila sam minus jutros, 10 dnt morula. U pon vadim betu, ovo je bila samo priprema da me ne ubije ona nula na nalazu. Već pravimo raspored da stignemo odraditi još jednu stimulaciju do ljeta.
Svim čekalicama želim puno sreće!

----------


## Carrot

> Cure, popiškila sam minus jutros, 10 dnt morula. U pon vadim betu, ovo je bila samo priprema da me ne ubije ona nula na nalazu. Već pravimo raspored da stignemo odraditi još jednu stimulaciju do ljeta.
> Svim čekalicama želim puno sreće!


hej, ima li novosti ili je minus bio prqvi minus?

----------


## cerepaha

Baš pravi minus, beta čista nula. Ali nema predaje, idemo u prirodni ciklus idući tjedan. Primit će se kad tad :Smile:

----------


## Carrot

> Baš pravi minus, beta čista nula. Ali nema predaje, idemo u prirodni ciklus idući tjedan. Primit će se kad tad


bravo to je stav, nego sto ce nego se primiti [emoji254]

----------


## Hope1234

drage moje meni dns odrađena aspiracija.. 9 oocita,nadam se dobrom tulumu u laboratoriju do sutra...a pogotovo do sub da bude koja blastica..

----------


## katka22

U pripremi za novi pokusaj dr me trazila da ponovim hormone 2-5 dc i amh. 
Danas sam digla nalaz amh. Prije 2 godine bio je 32 pmol, danas je 47 pmol. Napominjem da sam radila u dva razlicita labosa, ali ipak, poprilicna je razlika. Do sad sam bila uvjerenja da amh moze samo opadati. Je li to uopce moguce ili je ipak neka greska? Ukazuje li amh na jos ista osim ovarijske rezerve?

----------


## Bebito

Pozdrav, ne znam jesam li na dobrom mjestu za postaviti pitanje... danas mi je 1dnt i bolovi u jajnicima i stomaku su mi punoo jači nego prethodnih dana, dali se to vama događalo. Transfer je bio treći dan. Hvalaaaaaaa

----------


## Hope1234

bebito imaš temu nakon transfera pa možeš i tamo

----------


## Rominka

Sutra pocinje priprema za FET i trta hvata  :Grin:

----------


## sljokicaa

> Sutra pocinje priprema za FET i trta hvata


Sretno!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Sutra pocinje priprema za FET i trta hvata


baš me briga, došla sam da zavibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Rominka sretno do neba!

----------


## lasta

Rominka ~~~~~~~~~vibre na 100

----------


## Rominka

Joooj cure  :grouphug:  genijalne ste! I popravljate dan  :Kiss:

----------


## katka22

> Joooj cure  genijalne ste! I popravljate dan


Sretno draga Rominka!  :grouphug: 

I mi smo već pomalo u niskom startu. U očekivanju sam ciklusa kroz tjedan dana nakon kojeg bi trebala obaviti scratching, a ciklus nakon toga smo u postupku ponovo.
Obavila sam kontrolu hormona 2. dc koji su za divno čudo skoro pa uredni, odnosno zadovoljavajući za IVF kako kaže moja dr., čekam novi nalaz Papa testa i još je ostalo ponoviti markere. Sad više nisam sigurna, a ne bi dr. zivkala za svaku sitnicu, za MM trebamo ponoviti spermiogram+mikrobiologiju ili? Zna li itko što točno traže na Petrovoj u ponovljenim postupcima? Tema postupci na Petrovoj je nažalost poprilično neaktivna, skoro pa se stječe dojam da nema nikoga... :Sad: 
Gdje ste cure, priprema li se itko osim mene i Rominke za nove pobjede?

----------


## Rominka

Katka, ja kakva jesam, ako ima vremena, napravila bih sve nalaze da imamo svjeze. Ali, ja ti ne znam kako funkcioniraju nase bolnice.

Ja danas imam prvi uzv, i ako je sve ok, a vjerujem da je, danas cu imati i datum transfera. Blizi se. Moram priznati da me malo "strah", ali ne neuspjeha vec uspjeha jer mi to zvuci toliko nevjerojatno i daleko. Ono sto mi je nasladje, idemo na go, ostajemo nakon transfera uzivati u neradu i pivama  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Drmni koju pivicu i u moje ime....

----------


## katka22

> Katka, ja kakva jesam, ako ima vremena, napravila bih sve nalaze da imamo svjeze. Ali, ja ti ne znam kako funkcioniraju nase bolnice.
> 
> Ja danas imam prvi uzv, i ako je sve ok, a vjerujem da je, danas cu imati i datum transfera. Blizi se. Moram priznati da me malo "strah", ali ne neuspjeha vec uspjeha jer mi to zvuci toliko nevjerojatno i daleko. Ono sto mi je nasladje, idemo na go, ostajemo nakon transfera uzivati u neradu i pivama


 :Heart:  Stvarno se nadam i želim vam da je ovaj pokušaj TAJ...
Znaš, ja često razmišljam o tome kako bi se ustvari zaista snašla sa trudnoćom i bebom u ovoj fazi života. Mislim.... to je sve što si trenutno želimo, onaj jedan mali dio nas koji nam fali. I teoretski, radimo sve što možemo da to i ostvarimo. Imam tu sreću da već imam jedno dijete iz prvog braka, iako je on već velik. Većina stvari mi se tek zadnjih godina u životu posložila. I sad, kad se ponekad zamišljam kao trudnica ili mama male bebe, bez ikakvog sustava potpore u bližoj okolini, baš me malo i strah. Svega što nose i naše godine, već i u trudnoći, svih stvari koje su drugačije sada nego u vrijeme kad sam rodila prvo...
Ja ću za razliku od tebe ovaj postupak upravo suprotno. Prošli put sam od prve injekcije do negativne bete bila doma. Sad, naravno ako bude sve ok, mislim raditi cijelo vrijeme i pokušati se distancirati od osluškivanja simptoma. I preranih testova. I strašno, strašno sam uzbuđena već.

----------


## Rominka

Ja ne znam. Valjda kod mene ne moze postupak oko Uskrsa bez neke drame. Bila sam jucer na uzv, 8 dc i endic je 6-7, trolinijski i pravocrtan. To je ok. S obzirom na dan, a s druge strane jos je i rano pa ima vremena jos lijepo narasti. No, onda mi bubnu ostatak protokola i eto drame. Uvode mi utrogestan 2x100 u ned navecer 11dc i kazu mi da ce transfer biti ili 16 ili 17 dc?!?  I ja sam na to otkinula. Nije mi jasno. Dobila sam odgovor da je embriologica tako rekla (?!?!). Ali vrag mi ne da mira pa smo se i dalje nastavili dopisivati....i sad...u Ceskoj imaju za Uskrs 4 slobodna dana pocevsi od danas......slijedeci mi je uzv u pon. I sad ne znam nista.....bljufff

----------


## katka22

> Ja ne znam. Valjda kod mene ne moze postupak oko Uskrsa bez neke drame. Bila sam jucer na uzv, 8 dc i endic je 6-7, trolinijski i pravocrtan. To je ok. S obzirom na dan, a s druge strane jos je i rano pa ima vremena jos lijepo narasti. No, onda mi bubnu ostatak protokola i eto drame. Uvode mi utrogestan 2x100 u ned navecer 11dc i kazu mi da ce transfer biti ili 16 ili 17 dc?!?  I ja sam na to otkinula. Nije mi jasno. Dobila sam odgovor da je embriologica tako rekla (?!?!). Ali vrag mi ne da mira pa smo se i dalje nastavili dopisivati....i sad...u Ceskoj imaju za Uskrs 4 slobodna dana pocevsi od danas......slijedeci mi je uzv u pon. I sad ne znam nista.....bljufff


Ono što sam ja do sad mislila, a ti me ispravi ako griješim, datum FET-a se određuje prema debljini endometrija što se obično poklopi otprilike u vrijeme kad bi bio transfer u friškom ciklusu, a ne po danu ciklusa. Meni je to čak i logično, ali nisam u tome stručna, a i imala sam samo jedan FET koji je završio tragično i isto se sjećam da se čekalo zadebljanje endometrija... a možda sam i zabrijala nešto.
a kad si ti očekivala da će biti transfer?

----------


## nina977

Rominka,a šta kaže dr koji te ovdje vodi?Kad je on predvidio ponovni uzv?

----------


## Rominka

U pon ponavljam uzv. Katka, bitan je endometrij, no s utrogestanima pocinjes onaj dan kad bi bila aspiracija js, i embrij vracas zavisno u kojoj je on fazi. Pokusavas sa utrici simulirati svjezi ciklus. Sutra ce me zvati embriologica i ona ce mi znati reci u kojoj je fazi embrij i dogovorit cemo se oko utrica i transfera.

----------


## lopuzica

Romi, samo napred, držim fige, znaš to  :Smile: 
Evo da se i ja prijavim  :Smile:  Čekam ciklus početkom 5.mjeseca i krećem sa stimulacijom. Idemo u PFC doniranim spermatozoidima, ovo nam je prvi postupak. Ne mogu da dočekam, dani kao da stoje. Katka 22, kako sam shvatila, otprilike u isto vrijeme bismo trebale u postupak?!
Svim curama svu sreću želim!!!!

----------


## katka22

> U pon ponavljam uzv. Katka, bitan je endometrij, no s utrogestanima pocinjes onaj dan kad bi bila aspiracija js, i embrij vracas zavisno u kojoj je on fazi. Pokusavas sa utrici simulirati svjezi ciklus. Sutra ce me zvati embriologica i ona ce mi znati reci u kojoj je fazi embrij i dogovorit cemo se oko utrica i transfera.


Nadam se da si danas dobila dobre vijesti i da dalje ide sve po planu...




> Romi, samo napred, držim fige, znaš to 
> Evo da se i ja prijavim  Čekam ciklus početkom 5.mjeseca i krećem sa stimulacijom. Idemo u PFC doniranim spermatozoidima, ovo nam je prvi postupak. Ne mogu da dočekam, dani kao da stoje. Katka 22, kako sam shvatila, otprilike u isto vrijeme bismo trebale u postupak?!
> Svim curama svu sreću želim!!!!


Da, evo nas u niskom startu opet. Danas 1.dc, nakon njega idemo na scratching pocetkom sljedeceg tjedna i u psihickoj smo pripremi za novi pokusaj pocetkom svibnja. Idemo opet u punu stimulaciju, nadam se da ce ovaj put rezultati s blasticama biti bolji, odnosno da ce nam ostati bar nesto za smrzavanje. Pila sam svasta nesto u medjuvremenu, sad sam cak i uzela malo pauze pa uzimam samo folic svaki dan. Nalaze vecinom prikupila, sve ok, hormoni svi ok sto mi je super osvjezenje, amh odlican... Uz pozitivne bete na susjednom forumu cura s kojima tipkam proslih mjeseci dajem si za pravo nadati se da je mozda i red na nas... drzim i tebi fige do neba!

----------


## Rominka

Nisam se javila tu. Putujemo u cet, transfer je u petak, 16 dc. Idemo zadovoljni i mirni  :Smile: 
Katka, samo hrabro naprijed

----------


## lopuzica

Katka, naravno da imaš pravo da se raduješ sa punim pravom. Ja se nadam da ćemo uskoro jedni drugima čestitati i poželjeti lijepu trudnoću  :Smile: 
S obzirom da kažeš da si pila sve i svašta, da li možda imaš nešto da mi predložiš, s obzirom da je nama ovo prva VTO, pa nemam pretjerano mnogo informacija. 
Inače, imala sam povišen TSH i insulinemiju, sada sam to dovela u red. Ostali hormoni (FSH, LH, estradiol, progesteron, prolaktin) su u redu, AMH je 4,5 (0-10.5).
Od sutra planiram da pijem folnu kiselinu. Ako imaš još neki savjet, javi  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Katka, naravno da imaš pravo da se raduješ sa punim pravom. Ja se nadam da ćemo uskoro jedni drugima čestitati i poželjeti lijepu trudnoću 
> S obzirom da kažeš da si pila sve i svašta, da li možda imaš nešto da mi predložiš, s obzirom da je nama ovo prva VTO, pa nemam pretjerano mnogo informacija. 
> Inače, imala sam povišen TSH i insulinemiju, sada sam to dovela u red. Ostali hormoni (FSH, LH, estradiol, progesteron, prolaktin) su u redu, AMH je 4,5 (0-10.5).
> Od sutra planiram da pijem folnu kiselinu. Ako imaš još neki savjet, javi


Ja ti mogu reći što sam ja pila na preporuku moje MPO doktorice s namjerom popravljanja kvalitete jajnih stanica. Kod mene nikad nije problem u njihovom broju, ali očito je u kvaliteti. Pila sam dakle vitamin C, vitamin D, koenzim q10, folic, super omegu...a redovno inače pijem i magnezij i cink i isofolic prah zbog mog PCOS. I čaj vrkute 2dcl dnevno. E sad...nikako ti ne savjetujem da se na svoju ruku krcaš svim i svačim, uvijek se dobro konzultirati s nekim. Meni su inače rekli da jedino folna dokazano pomaže i nužna je za uredno začeće i ranu trudnoću. Vjerojatno je sve ovo što sam gore nabrojala u nekom omjeru sadržano u nekom dobro prenatalnom proizvodu, ali u manjim dozama. Ja sam pila velike doze, to su sve antioksidansi koji bi trebali teoretski pomoći popravljanju kvalitete stanica. Isto tako, rekli su mi da je potrebno piti ih minimalno 2-3 mjeseca prije postupka da bi se eventualno osjetili neki učinci. A to sve ćemo sad vidjeti u mom sljedećem pokušaju u svibnju pa ću biti pametnija za dalje. Inače, suplementi su isto skup sport kad ih piješ ovoliko i u velikim dozama kao ja.

Draga Rominka, želim vam sretan put i nek ovaj transfer bude uspješan! Mislit ću na tebe... Sretno do neba!

----------


## lopuzica

Katka, 
Hvala ti na svim savjetima. Počeću da pijem folnu kiselinu. Počela sam da mijenjam i način života, ishrane, krenula da vježbam. Slažem se da ne treba napamet da se kljukam svim i svačim.  Valjda je ovo dovoljno za početak  :Smile:

----------


## Katesplit1

Evo sam doznala da za viseplodne trudnoce doniranim js nema nifty testa

----------


## katka22

Evo me, evo me...ostalo je još otprilike tjedan dana do očekivanog, nadamo se dobitnog ciklusa i prve injekcije novog postupka. Ima li vas još u odbrojavanju?

----------


## mrena

Ja sam nova i u ovim vodama, i na forumu i na odbrojavanju. 
jesam li već zakasnila na odbrojavanje ako sam imala aspiraciju prije 2 dana?

----------


## lopuzica

> Evo me, evo me...ostalo je još otprilike tjedan dana do očekivanog, nadamo se dobitnog ciklusa i prve injekcije novog postupka. Ima li vas još u odbrojavanju?


Draga Katka, 
Želim ti svu sreću! I nas otprilike dijeli 7-10 dana od prve injekcije našeg prvog postupka. Mislim da ćemo odbrojavati zajedno  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Ja sam nova i u ovim vodama, i na forumu i na odbrojavanju. 
> jesam li već zakasnila na odbrojavanje ako sam imala aspiraciju prije 2 dana?


Naravno da nisi zakasnila mrena..odbrojavanje je u stvari topic na kojem pišemo u toku postupka, do transfera. Nakon toga cure se obično sele na temu Nakon transfera gdje razmjenjuju simptome, bodre se međusobno... Ali vjerujem da nije nikakva velika stvar pisati na oba u kojoj god si fazi. Reci nam malo o sebi, anamnezu, iskustvo do sada...





> Draga Katka, 
> Želim ti svu sreću! I nas otprilike dijeli 7-10 dana od prve injekcije našeg prvog postupka. Mislim da ćemo odbrojavati zajedno


I ja tebi lopuzice. Ovaj put ću se pratiti s tobom...Lakše je kad s nekim prolaziš istu stvar, gdje se ti ono liječiš? (vjerojatno sam te već pitala, sorry, lako zaboravljam)

----------


## katka22

Sad mi je tek prikazalo tvoj potpis, vidim da ste u Pragu. A koja Vam je priča, ovo je prvi pokušaj?

----------


## mrena

katka,
Hvala ti na dobrodošlici  :Heart: 
Evo za sad onda tu pa ako bude što iza transfera, pišem i tamo  :Smile: 
MM asthenoteratozoospermia, samnom je valjda sve ok, još nisu pronašli ništa da nije bilo ok. radila histeroskopiju, skinut polip, sve ostalo super. Ovo nam je prvi postupak IVF ili ICSI neznam još (Petrova), aspirirano 14 js, oplodilo se njih 11, transfer 5. dan, to je u petak  :Smile: 
O ovome svemu neznam puno i učim od vas. 
do sad nisam puno čitala jer se nisam željela prestrašiti i ono što me iznenadilo (nisam pročitala) je da je asiracija baš gadna. nakon anestezije sam osjećala užasnu bol imučninu, zbilja to nisam očekivala. još uvijek se oporavljam, evo 3. an od aspiracije napokon nema krvarenja i nisam popila tabletu protiv bolova iako još uvijek jako osjetim jajnike (valjda). nadam se da transfer neće biti tako traumatičan.

Vidim katka da je tebi ovo 3. pokušaj, nadam se i čvrsto vjerujem da je ovo 3. sreća  :Saint:

----------


## November

Pozdrav cure! Nisam ni znala da ima ova tema gdje se pratite do transfera...

Ja sam trenutno u fazi ovoj - danas štoperica, subota aspiracija, prirodnjak, Betaplus (sve je u potpisu).

----------


## katka22

> katka,
> Hvala ti na dobrodošlici 
> Evo za sad onda tu pa ako bude što iza transfera, pišem i tamo 
> MM asthenoteratozoospermia, samnom je valjda sve ok, još nisu pronašli ništa da nije bilo ok. radila histeroskopiju, skinut polip, sve ostalo super. Ovo nam je prvi postupak IVF ili ICSI neznam još (Petrova), aspirirano 14 js, oplodilo se njih 11, transfer 5. dan, to je u petak 
> O ovome svemu neznam puno i učim od vas. 
> do sad nisam puno čitala jer se nisam željela prestrašiti i ono što me iznenadilo (nisam pročitala) je da je asiracija baš gadna. nakon anestezije sam osjećala užasnu bol imučninu, zbilja to nisam očekivala. još uvijek se oporavljam, evo 3. an od aspiracije napokon nema krvarenja i nisam popila tabletu protiv bolova iako još uvijek jako osjetim jajnike (valjda). nadam se da transfer neće biti tako traumatičan.
> 
> Vidim katka da je tebi ovo 3. pokušaj, nadam se i čvrsto vjerujem da je ovo 3. sreća


Ustvari, to je meni ukupno 4. pokušaj, iz prvog od prije 13 godina imam sina.
Rezultat stimulacije ti je super, 14 js, jedanaest js je išlo u oplodnju, to je odlično. Tako sam i ja identično imala na zadnjem pokušaju imali smo 9 blastica oplođenih 3. dan, ali kod mene je 5. dan nažalost odumrlo sve osim 2 blastice koje su mi na kraju i vratili tako da sad moramo sve ispočetka. Transfer ćeš znači imati 5. dan, što znači da i kod tebe idu na blastociste koje navodno imaju veću šansu za implantaciju. I to je već odlično, ima puno cura koje ne uspiju doći do blastica. Nadam se da će ti ostati i nekoliko komada za smrzavanje... ne zato što sad neće uspjeti, nego da ubrzo nakon možete po bracu ili seku... 
Ne moraš se bojati transfera, njega doslovno ne osjetiš, kao običan vaginalni uzv. Mislim da nisam nikad čula traumatično iskustvo s transfera, osim ekstremnih slučajeva zbog nekih fizičkih problema. Aspiracija je druga stvar, i ja od nje imam fobije još od prvog postupka na Vuk Vrhovcu na živo. Ovaj zadnji put u Petrovoj, to mi je bilo super. Ošamutilo me taman toliko da nemam pojma di sam. Više me boljelo uvođenje braunile u venu nego aspiracija... Generalno kao par ne zvučite kao "težak slučaj" i stvarno se nadam da ćete uspjeti! Sretno!




> Pozdrav cure! Nisam ni znala da ima ova tema gdje se pratite do transfera...
> 
> Ja sam trenutno u fazi ovoj - danas štoperica, subota aspiracija, prirodnjak, Betaplus (sve je u potpisu).


Super da nas ima u proljetnim postupcima. Moj prvi (uspješan) postupak je odrađen u ovo doba godine...Vibriram i za tvoj prirodnjak! 

Ja za koji dan krećem, injekcije su kod mene, prvi uzv trebam napraviti 2. dc i krećem ponovo s Enolvom 150, pa sam mirna do 7.dc, pretpostavljam da ću onda nastaviti s Puregonom ili sl. Prošli put mi je reakcija na takvu terapiju bila super, nadam se da će se ponoviti.

----------


## lopuzica

I ja tebi lopuzice. Ovaj put ću se pratiti s tobom...Lakše je kad s nekim prolaziš istu stvar, gdje se ti ono liječiš? (vjerojatno sam te već pitala, sorry, lako zaboravljam)[/QUOTE]

Draga Katka, 
I meni je dosta lakše kad sa nekim dijelim iskustva i osjećanja, tako da, tu sam  :Smile:  Nama je ovo prvi put na IVF. 2015 smo saznali za azoospermiu. Otada smo smo se nadali da će doći do nekog pomaka, otkrića, nema šta nismo pokušali, tako da smo u suštini na to potrošili tri godine. Što se mene tiče ginekološki je sve ok, medjutim TSH mi je bio malo povišen, kao i insulin, ali sada je to sve pod kontrolom, tako da sam spremna za prvi postupak i ulazim u ovo sa puno otpimizma. Trudim se da mi je glava "mirna" i da se ne opterećujem puno. Nekako na sve gledam kao na putovanje  u Prag, a ne na IVF  :Smile: 
I ja sam juče baš kupila Gonale, ostao mi je još Orgalutran i onda čekanje ciklusa koji kod mene može biti tačno u u rasponu od 30-35. 

Mrena, 
Dobrodošla! Malo si me uplašila sa tom aspiracijom, posebno iz razloga što nikad u životu nisam primala anesteziju, ali ajd' valjda ću preživjeti  :Smile: 
Tvoje stanje mi se čini odličnim! Iskreno, nadam se da ćeš nas uskoro obradovati velikom betom! :Heart: 

November, 
Dobrodošla takođe! Želim ti da aspiracija protekne u najboljem redu, a dalje se bodrimo!  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Draga Katka, 
> I meni je dosta lakše kad sa nekim dijelim iskustva i osjećanja, tako da, tu sam  Nama je ovo prvi put na IVF. 2015 smo saznali za azoospermiu. Otada smo smo se nadali da će doći do nekog pomaka, otkrića, nema šta nismo pokušali, tako da smo u suštini na to potrošili tri godine. Što se mene tiče ginekološki je sve ok, medjutim TSH mi je bio malo povišen, kao i insulin, ali sada je to sve pod kontrolom, tako da sam spremna za prvi postupak i ulazim u ovo sa puno otpimizma. Trudim se da mi je glava "mirna" i da se ne opterećujem puno. Nekako na sve gledam kao na putovanje  u Prag, a ne na IVF 
> I ja sam juče baš kupila Gonale, ostao mi je još Orgalutran i onda čekanje ciklusa koji kod mene može biti tačno u u rasponu od 30-35. ...


Azoospermia jest jedna od najtežih muških dijagnoza, ali na forumu imamo uspješnih priča i nadam se da ćete i vi uspjeti što je brže moguće. Vjerujem da ćeš u Pragu dobiti neku vrstu anestezije za aspiraciju i nemoj se bojati, u najmanju ruku humano je ženu anestezirati kad prolazi takve zahvate. To nije opća anestezija (bar ovo što mi primamo na Petrovoj) jer opća nije ni potrebna, ali je sasvim dovoljno da ne osjetiš nikakvu bol. A to je jedino bitno u tom trenutku. Želim ti uspješnu stimulaciju i cijeli postupak. Razmisli i o stvarima kao što su: koliko si embrija spremna vratiti...
Tipkamo se...i usput odmori u predivnom Pragu!

----------


## lopuzica

> Azoospermia jest jedna od najtežih muških dijagnoza, ali na forumu imamo uspješnih priča i nadam se da ćete i vi uspjeti što je brže moguće. Vjerujem da ćeš u Pragu dobiti neku vrstu anestezije za aspiraciju i nemoj se bojati, u najmanju ruku humano je ženu anestezirati kad prolazi takve zahvate. To nije opća anestezija (bar ovo što mi primamo na Petrovoj) jer opća nije ni potrebna, ali je sasvim dovoljno da ne osjetiš nikakvu bol. A to je jedino bitno u tom trenutku. Želim ti uspješnu stimulaciju i cijeli postupak. Razmisli i o stvarima kao što su: koliko si embrija spremna vratiti...
> Tipkamo se...i usput odmori u predivnom Pragu!


Katka, 
Hvala na lijepim željama. Nismo još donijeli odluku koliko ćemo embriona vratiti, ali mislim da će biti jedan. Tako me je savjetovao ginekolog, a i u Češkoj su mi isti rekli. Jeste li vi donijeli odluku koliko ćete vratiti?
Mrena, 
Jesi li imala transfer? Kako ste prošli?

----------


## mrena

Da, danas je 2dnt, vratili mi 2 blastociste, betu vadim za 10 dana.  Ne mirujem

----------


## katka22

> Katka, 
> Hvala na lijepim željama. Nismo još donijeli odluku koliko ćemo embriona vratiti, ali mislim da će biti jedan. Tako me je savjetovao ginekolog, a i u Češkoj su mi isti rekli. Jeste li vi donijeli odluku koliko ćete vratiti?
> Mrena, 
> Jesi li imala transfer? Kako ste prošli?


Ja sam ti recimo prosli put puno razmisljala o tome i na kraju na samom transferu poslusala moju dr koja je predlozila da idemo na obe. Iako je jedna blastica bila vrhunska, druga malo losija. Moram priznati da mi je taj dan transfera bio sokovit iz razloga sto sam od 9 vrhunskih embrija 3. dan spala na te dvije blastice, ocekivali smo naravno da cemo imati bar za jos jedan FET. Tako da sam bez razmisljanja pristala na transfer 2. Kad nije uspjelo, svjesna da moram opet sve ispocetka odlucila sam uopce ne razmisljati o tome do samog trenutka novog transfera. Ne mozes to nikad do kraja planirati...




> Da, danas je 2dnt, vratili mi 2 blastociste, betu vadim za 10 dana.  Ne mirujem


Sretno draga...i nema potrebe za strogom mirovanjem, sve ovisi o tome kako se osjecas.
Koliko ti je ostalo blastica za smrznuti?

----------


## mrena

Katka zamrzli su 2x2 blastice. Imali smo ih ukupno 6 5.dan. Jos uvijek ne razmisljam sto cemo sa smrzlicima jer se nadamo da ce ovo biti uspjeh

----------


## lopuzica

> Katka zamrzli su 2x2 blastice. Imali smo ih ukupno 6 5.dan. Jos uvijek ne razmisljam sto cemo sa smrzlicima jer se nadamo da ce ovo biti uspjeh


I treba da vjeruješ da će biti uspješno. Svu sreću ti želim!
Katka, upravo tako, vjerovatno ćemo tamo kad dođemo i kad vidimo kakva je situacija i koliko smo dobili embriona, u kakvom su stanju, donijeti odluku koliko embriona ćemo vratiti. 
Danas sam primila prvu bocu  :Smile:  Krećemo! Iskreno, malo su emocije naglašene, samo bih plakala. Valjda što smo toliko čekali i do sada samo o ovome pričali, a sad je to postala realnost! Biće dobro...  :Smile:

----------


## cerepaha

Evo i mene u klub. Od sutra počinje pikanje.
Puuuuuno sreće svim curama :Smile: !!!

----------


## katka22

> Katka zamrzli su 2x2 blastice. Imali smo ih ukupno 6 5.dan. Jos uvijek ne razmisljam sto cemo sa smrzlicima jer se nadamo da ce ovo biti uspjeh


Naravno da se nadate, i mi se nadamo s vama! Uvijek je dobro imati smrzliće, najgore je kad nema ni jedan. Odlično je to kod vas ispalo, za još dva pokušaja (bracu/seku).




> I treba da vjeruješ da će biti uspješno. Svu sreću ti želim!
> Katka, upravo tako, vjerovatno ćemo tamo kad dođemo i kad vidimo kakva je situacija i koliko smo dobili embriona, u kakvom su stanju, donijeti odluku koliko embriona ćemo vratiti. 
> Danas sam primila prvu bocu  Krećemo! Iskreno, malo su emocije naglašene, samo bih plakala. Valjda što smo toliko čekali i do sada samo o ovome pričali, a sad je to postala realnost! Biće dobro...


Sretno draga lopuzice...ja ću te nastojati pratiti iako, evo zasad još nisam dobila menzis. Ne dobijem li do 4, a mislim da ni neću jer nemam ni osjećaj, nekako se sve odgađa. Naravno da kod mene ne može ništa po planu, pa ni ciklus. Ali dobro, nećemo se stresirati prije vremena...

----------


## mrena

curke sretno vam. nadam se da se uskoro vidimo na temi nakon transfera  :Smile:

----------


## lopuzica

Cerepaha, dobrodošla i sretno!  :Heart: 
Mrena, hvala! Budi strpljiva i rasterećena do bete!!! Držim fige!
Katka, hvala ti! Vjerovatno ti kasni od napetosti, ali iskreno se nadam će ti stići brzo, ali ne vidim razlog da odgađaš postupak. Meni je prošla dva mjeseca dolazila na 38 dana  (redovno mi je 30-35, ali ne pamtim kad sam dobila na 30), a ovaj mjesc stigla na 30 dan. Očekivala sam kasnije, čak sam i smještaj rezervisala od 13., a sad sam morala pomjeriti na 08.   :Smile:  Ne mogu se načuditi kako je došla na vrijeme s obzirom na uzbuđenje.

----------


## milasova8

Katka,kakvo je stanje?

Ja sam u niskom startu,jos 10 dana do stimulacije,vjerujem da ce biti treca sreca!
Obavili histero i scratching-sve ok i svi polazemo velike nade u ovaj ciklus..

----------


## željkica

> Katka,kakvo je stanje?
> 
> Ja sam u niskom startu,jos 10 dana do stimulacije,vjerujem da ce biti treca sreca!
> Obavili histero i scratching-sve ok i svi polazemo velike nade u ovaj ciklus..


Sretno!!! Neka bude dobitni postupak!

----------


## Bluebella

Milasova ❤️ sretno! Neka bude treća sreća!

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam puno cure❤
Bbella,pratim te i jako se veselim izdrzanim tjednima!! Bravo!

----------


## Rominka

Milasova, samo hrabro naprijed! Neka vas nada prati, a sreca isprati <3

----------


## katka22

> Katka,kakvo je stanje?
> 
> Ja sam u niskom startu,jos 10 dana do stimulacije,vjerujem da ce biti treca sreca!
> Obavili histero i scratching-sve ok i svi polazemo velike nade u ovaj ciklus..


Joj draga, nikakvo. Mog menzisa nema pa nema, evo sutra kasni 7 dana. Ljuta sam baš zbog toga jer sam evo već trebala imati prvi uzv da je bilo sve kako smo očekivali. Nadam se da to ne znači da se nešto poremetilo s hormonima, cistama i šta ti ja znam čime jer ovo već pomalo izluđuje. Ne mogu reći da sam nešto posebno nervozna pa da je od toga, bar toga nisam svjesna, zadnjih mjeseci ciklusi su bili savršeno uredni bez ikakve terapije, svi nalazi su nam sterilni, inekcije čekaju na frižideru.... Jedino što mi pada na pamet je da možda nisam ostala po duhu svetom bez jajovoda  trudna... :Laughing:  moš mislit...

----------


## lopuzica

Katka,to se tako hoce kad ne treba, ali gledaj na to kao na "ko zna zasto je to dobro". Samo strpljivo...
Milosava, neka ovaj bude dobitni  :Heart: 
Danas mi je 7dc, isla sam na ultrazvuk. Na oba jajnika imam po 7-8 folikula, endometrijum danas 9 mm. Sutra putujemo za Prag, pa u srijedu uzv kod njih.

----------


## katka22

> Katka,to se tako hoce kad ne treba, ali gledaj na to kao na "ko zna zasto je to dobro". Samo strpljivo...
> Milosava, neka ovaj bude dobitni 
> Danas mi je 7dc, isla sam na ultrazvuk. Na oba jajnika imam po 7-8 folikula, endometrijum danas 9 mm. Sutra putujemo za Prag, pa u srijedu uzv kod njih.


Pa kod tebe sve super zvuci, nek tako i nastavi! Sretno draga!

----------


## Katesplit1

> Joj draga, nikakvo. Mog menzisa nema pa nema, evo sutra kasni 7 dana. Ljuta sam baš zbog toga jer sam evo već trebala imati prvi uzv da je bilo sve kako smo očekivali. Nadam se da to ne znači da se nešto poremetilo s hormonima, cistama i šta ti ja znam čime jer ovo već pomalo izluđuje. Ne mogu reći da sam nešto posebno nervozna pa da je od toga, bar toga nisam svjesna, zadnjih mjeseci ciklusi su bili savršeno uredni bez ikakve terapije, svi nalazi su nam sterilni, inekcije čekaju na frižideru.... Jedino što mi pada na pamet je da možda nisam ostala po duhu svetom bez jajovoda  trudna... moš mislit...


Katka22
Meni je uvijek menzes bio redovit, nakon pretposljednjeg postupka kasnio mi je 15 dana. Isla sam u doktora, nije bilo ciste, dao mi je lijek Provera I prokrvarila sam 3-4 dan. Bilo mi je vazno jer sam imala narucenu histeroskopiju

----------


## ljube555

> Katka,to se tako hoce kad ne treba, ali gledaj na to kao na "ko zna zasto je to dobro". Samo strpljivo...
> Milosava, neka ovaj bude dobitni [emoji813]
> Danas mi je 7dc, isla sam na ultrazvuk. Na oba jajnika imam po 7-8 folikula, endometrijum danas 9 mm. Sutra putujemo za Prag, pa u srijedu uzv kod njih.


Sretno!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Katka22
> Meni je uvijek menzes bio redovit, nakon pretposljednjeg postupka kasnio mi je 15 dana. Isla sam u doktora, nije bilo ciste, dao mi je lijek Provera I prokrvarila sam 3-4 dan. Bilo mi je vazno jer sam imala narucenu histeroskopiju


Stigao i kod mene napokon, evo sa zakašnjenjem od 7 dana. Sutra na prvi uzv pa da vidimo je li sve ok. Krećem opet sa enolovom ako uzv bude čist, pa 7.dc uzv u Zagrebu. Napokon krećemo...i nadamo se najboljem.

----------


## ljube555

> Stigao i kod mene napokon, evo sa zakašnjenjem od 7 dana. Sutra na prvi uzv pa da vidimo je li sve ok. Krećem opet sa enolovom ako uzv bude čist, pa 7.dc uzv u Zagrebu. Napokon krećemo...i nadamo se najboljem.


Sretno draga!!!!! Da i ti dozivis takvo iznenadenja kakvo ja dozivljavam ovi dva tjedna

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lopuzica

Katka, sretnooooo!!! I da preplavimo forum pozitivnim betama!!! ❤️

----------


## milasova8

> Stigao i kod mene napokon, evo sa zakašnjenjem od 7 dana. Sutra na prvi uzv pa da vidimo je li sve ok. Krećem opet sa enolovom ako uzv bude čist, pa 7.dc uzv u Zagrebu. Napokon krećemo...i nadamo se najboljem.


Sretno!!!

----------


## mrena

Draga Katka, drago mi je da je i kod tebe krenulo. Ja sam upravo vadila betu i s nestrpljenjem cekam rezultate. Cure sretno vam! Nadam se da se uskoro druzimo na nekom drugom forumu

----------


## ljube555

> Draga Katka, drago mi je da je i kod tebe krenulo. Ja sam upravo vadila betu i s nestrpljenjem cekam rezultate. Cure sretno vam! Nadam se da se uskoro druzimo na nekom drugom forumu


Sretno draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lopuzica

Mrena javi se i ovdje da cujemo kako si prosla!!! Nadam se troduploj beti  :Smile:  
Narode, ja sam sada sa ultrazvuka. Trenutno imam 35 folikula i preti mi hiperstimulacija. Nadam se iskreno da do toga nece doci, slijedim uputstva doktora, a i on sam je na oprezu. 
Da li je neko imao iskustva sa hiperstimulacijom?

----------


## katka22

> Draga Katka, drago mi je da je i kod tebe krenulo. Ja sam upravo vadila betu i s nestrpljenjem cekam rezultate. Cure sretno vam! Nadam se da se uskoro druzimo na nekom drugom forumu


Ako sam dobro upamtila s nase teme ti imas vec plus i s betom cekamo samo potvrdu...vibram do neba!




> Mrena javi se i ovdje da cujemo kako si prosla!!! Nadam se troduploj beti  
> Narode, ja sam sada sa ultrazvuka. Trenutno imam 35 folikula i preti mi hiperstimulacija. Nadam se iskreno da do toga nece doci, slijedim uputstva doktora, a i on sam je na oprezu. 
> Da li je neko imao iskustva sa hiperstimulacijom?


Joj, joj...ti imas PCOS? (Sori, zaboravila sam). 
Imala sam ja hiper u prvom postupku, bila aktivna PCOS-ovka od 23 godine tada sa preko 40 js na punkciji. Od toga dobili 8 blastica. Isla na infuzije par dana na odjel na VV nakon transfera jedne blastice s kojim je dr ipak isao jer je smatrao da cu sve izdrzati. Odtale smo zapedili.  I jesam sve izdrzala, a bolilo je, i uspjelo je na kraju! Veliki broj tih folikula nece doci do embrija vrlo vjerojatno. 
Imas dva scenarija, ovisi sto odluce: ili ce odgoditi transfer ako bude bas prijeteca hiper ili ce ici do kraja ovaj ciklus. U svakom slucaju, najvaznije je da mirujes, pijes puno tekucine (voda i izotonicni napici) i kontroliras koliko mokris i obujam trbuha. 

Ja sam tuzna... nalaz P4 nije dobar, previsok je i danasnja inekcija se odgadja do sutra kad moram ponovit P4 i FSH. O tome ce ovisiti propada li mi postupak ovaj mjesec...

----------


## lopuzica

Katka, bas mi je zao  :Sad:  Sad je bitno da sve misli usmjeris na nesto lijepo, kako bi prizvala dobar P4 i FSH. Navijam za dobar nalaz sutra!
Nemam ja PCOS. Imam samo bogatu rezervu jajnih stanica. Dr je rekao da samo trebamo biti oprezni, ali da cemo pratiti situaciju. Za sada nemam nikakvih tegoba, redovno idem u wc. Osjecam blago boluckanje u predjelu jajnika, ali nista znacajno. Nadam se najboljem ishodu.

----------


## katka22

> Katka, bas mi je zao  Sad je bitno da sve misli usmjeris na nesto lijepo, kako bi prizvala dobar P4 i FSH. Navijam za dobar nalaz sutra!
> Nemam ja PCOS. Imam samo bogatu rezervu jajnih stanica. Dr je rekao da samo trebamo biti oprezni, ali da cemo pratiti situaciju. Za sada nemam nikakvih tegoba, redovno idem u wc. Osjecam blago boluckanje u predjelu jajnika, ali nista znacajno. Nadam se najboljem ishodu.


Da, bolovi su normalni i moguce je da ce se pojacati, ali i ne mora. Nadam se da ce sve biti ok, prati svoje stanje s tekucinom i obujmom, to je sad jedino bitno. S trudnocom ako do nje sad dodje se sve moze dodatno pogorsati, al ako smo sve to izdrzale i ti ces...nadajmo se da ce biti bas tako. (neki dr vjeruju da stanje hipera povecava sanse za uspjesan pokusaj, bilo je tu puno takvih primjera, a i ja sam jedan od njih)

----------


## lopuzica

Hvala Katka! Bicu poslusna  :Smile:  Javljaj sta se desava kod tebe!

----------


## mrena

Lopuzice evo i tu: bet 1318

----------


## ljube555

> Lopuzice evo i tu: bet 1318


Cestitam draga od svega[emoji173]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lopuzica

Aaaaaa pa to je predivnoooo!!!! Ovo su blizanci definitivno  :Smile:  Cestitam draga od srca!!!!

----------


## ljube555

> Lopuzice evo i tu: bet 1318


Kad imas uzv????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mrena

Sutra ponovo beta pa slijedeci tjedan uzv

----------


## ljube555

> Sutra ponovo beta pa slijedeci tjedan uzv


Sretno danas!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Mrena, ti vadila betu danas????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lopuzica

Drage moje zenice, 
Mi polako odbrojavamo do transfera. Juce imala punkciju jajnika i izvadjeno 25 jajasaca. Jutros je bilo oplodjeno 20. U subotu je transfer... Cekamo  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Drage moje zenice, 
> Mi polako odbrojavamo do transfera. Juce imala punkciju jajnika i izvadjeno 25 jajasaca. Jutros je bilo oplodjeno 20. U subotu je transfer... Cekamo


Ne kužim, zar ne ide u oplodnju maksimalno 12 js? I to moraš potpisati, a ostale bi trebale na smrzavanje?
U svakom slučaju imaš odličan rezultat stimulacije, ali mi nikako nisu jasne brojke. I većinom kod velikog broja js se ide na transfer 5. dan, tj. na blastice...u svakom slučaju, sretno!

----------


## katka22

> Ne kužim, zar ne ide u oplodnju maksimalno 12 js? I to moraš potpisati, a ostale bi trebale na smrzavanje?
> U svakom slučaju imaš odličan rezultat stimulacije, ali mi nikako nisu jasne brojke. I većinom kod velikog broja js se ide na transfer 5. dan, tj. na blastice...u svakom slučaju, sretno!


Zamijenila sam te draga s curom sa slicnim nickom, sjetih se naknadno da si ti u postupku vani gdje vjerojatno nema ovakvih ogranicenja. Isprike... i sretno do neba da te doceka sto vise predivnih blastica na transferu...

----------


## milasova8

> Drage moje zenice, 
> Mi polako odbrojavamo do transfera. Juce imala punkciju jajnika i izvadjeno 25 jajasaca. Jutros je bilo oplodjeno 20. U subotu je transfer... Cekamo


Ajme odlican rezultat! Sretno!

----------


## lopuzica

Katka, ni meni nije bilo jasno o cemu pricas, jer mi niko nije dao bilo sta da potpisem niti me je pitao. Hvala na lijepim zeljama!  :Smile:  Sta je sa tobom? 
Milasova8 hvala ti puno!!! Javljam vam kako sam prosla!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Lopuzica,molim te sam informaciju-kako si se osjecala nakon aspiracije obzirom na veliki broj js? 

Meni su izvadili 16 i trbuh mi je jako napuhan,tvrd dosta,bolan na dodir..
S tim da su meni odgodili transfer zbog rizika hiperstimulacije..

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Pozdrav cure! Treba mi savjet kako poboljsati spermiogram namirnicama? Ili sta vi vec savjetujete. Vasa iskustva  :Smile: !! Radi se o asteno.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lopuzica

Milasova8, osjecala sam se prilicno dobro. I meni je stomak bio naduvan dugo, ali bolan samo na dodir, ali ta naduvanost je bila veca prije aspiracije. Kad se zavrsila punkcija, kao da sam u neku ruku osjetila i olaksanje. Boljelo me je prvi dan, ali samo pri pokretu, savijanju, kad mozda nagnjecim taj dio. Dok sam lezala, kao da nista nije bilo.
Zao mi je sto su ti odgodili transfer, ali bolje i to nego da dodje do komplikacija. Kazu da zna biti prilicno gadno.

----------


## katka22

> Milasova8, osjecala sam se prilicno dobro. I meni je stomak bio naduvan dugo, ali bolan samo na dodir, ali ta naduvanost je bila veca prije aspiracije. Kad se zavrsila punkcija, kao da sam u neku ruku osjetila i olaksanje. Boljelo me je prvi dan, ali samo pri pokretu, savijanju, kad mozda nagnjecim taj dio. Dok sam lezala, kao da nista nije bilo.
> Zao mi je sto su ti odgodili transfer, ali bolje i to nego da dodje do komplikacija. Kazu da zna biti prilicno gadno.


lopužice, je li sve ok? Kako se osjećaš?

----------


## Sova555

Bok svima,ja danas odradila uzv,dobila terapiju za sebe i muza i sad u iscekivanju nadolazece m  :Smile:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Sretno *Sova*  :Smile:

----------


## Sova555

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Probudilo se odbrojavanje napokon  :Very Happy: ... i meni danas 2.dc i napokon danas krećem sa stimulacijom, isto odradila uzv i hormone i krećemo s Gonalom popodne i nastavljam s Decapeptylom i dalje. Duplo pikanje kod mene.
*Sova555*, pratimo se u ovom pokušaju nas dvije... pa sretno nam!

----------


## Sova555

Meni danas 1dc,sutra se pikam elonvom 150mg. 
Katka22 sretno nam  :Smile:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

curke..mi smo dobili nalaze od MM urina,briseva i bakt. ejakulata i sve je uredno. Samo na nalazu ejakulat bakterioloski aeorobno pise fiziloska flora uredna, i pod napomena preporuka test dvije case i upalne pmnl stanice <10. Neznam kaj taj dio znaci?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> curke..mi smo dobili nalaze od MM urina,briseva i bakt. ejakulata i sve je uredno. Samo na nalazu ejakulat bakterioloski aeorobno pise fiziloska flora uredna, i pod napomena preporuka test dvije case i upalne pmnl stanice <10. Neznam kaj taj dio znaci?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Hm, nalaz je ustvari uredan, bakterija nema i to je super, a ovaj drugi dio do sad nisam procitala na ni jednom nalazu, al cini mi se da detektira nesto, kao kod nas na papa testu kad je upala...sta kaze dr?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Hm, nalaz je ustvari uredan, bakterija nema i to je super, a ovaj drugi dio do sad nisam procitala na ni jednom nalazu, al cini mi se da detektira nesto, kao kod nas na papa testu kad je upala...sta kaze dr?


Dr opce prakse nije nista rekla. A krajem slijed tj idem kod mpo dr s tim nalazima pa cemo cut kaj ona kaze.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sova555

Danasnji uzv nije bas nesto  :Sad:  slaba reakcija na terapiju,zasada samo 5 folikula,da li se moze jos pojavit koji do sljedeceg uzv-a?

----------


## Astoria

Sova ne znam gdje si i od cega ovisi al samo za primjer meni su predviđali 6-7 max a dobila sam ih 11  :Smile:

----------


## Sova555

Danas mi 6dc i 5 folikula, 2dc sam primila elonvu 150mg i kaze dr da nisam uopce dobro odreagirala da ih je ocekivao vise,inace imam niski amh. Sad sam dobila 7dc orgalutran  i 8dc orgalutran+puregon 150ij

----------


## ljube555

> Danasnji uzv nije bas nesto  slaba reakcija na terapiju,zasada samo 5 folikula,da li se moze jos pojavit koji do sljedeceg uzv-a?


Naravno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Danasnji uzv nije bas nesto  slaba reakcija na terapiju,zasada samo 5 folikula,da li se moze jos pojavit koji do sljedeceg uzv-a?


Mi se pratimo s Rodine grupe na fejsu jelda?




> Danas mi 6dc i 5 folikula, 2dc sam primila elonvu 150mg i kaze dr da nisam uopce dobro odreagirala da ih je ocekivao vise,inace imam niski amh. Sad sam dobila 7dc orgalutran  i 8dc orgalutran+puregon 150ij


Kao sto sam ti tamo napisala, ja sam uvjerena da je moguce da na sljedecem uzv ocekujes jos koji...
Sami amh ti nije jedinstveni pokazatelj da ces lose reagirati, rekla sam ti, on je vazan u kombinaciji sa visokim fsh i losim nalazom antralnih folikula, tek kad je sve to lose moze se reci da je situacija skroz teska. Bilo je tu puno primjera cura koje su i s gorim amh i prirodno ostajale trudne. Naravno, kad dodatni problem nije muski faktor. Ustvari, u postupcima cure s takvim nalazima ne uzimaju jaku stimulaciju jer ona ne aktivira puno folikula, cesto idu na prirodne koji daju iste rezultate. Mislim da u tvom slucaju i prema iskustvima cura ovdje takva stimulacija uopce nije potrebna, al to ce tek pokazati neki eventualni buduci pokusaj u prirodnom ciklusu. Sve smo ipak osobe za sebe i nema garancije da cemo isto reagirati. 
Sad trebas ici korak po korak, odraditi sljedeci uzv, nadat se nesto boljoj reakciji, a ako i izostane... jedna js je dovoljna. Stalno ti to ponavljam jer to je stvarno tako. Bit ce vec veliki uspjeh da dodjes do transfera jel tako? 

Ja sam u iscekivanju drugog uzv sutra i nadam se da ce i dalje biti sve ok. Na proslom uzv 6.dc sam imala 10-ak folikula 8-9 mm, endo 7,2 mm. Nekako sve djeluje ok za sad...pa se nadam da ce i ostati. Ovaj dugi protokol s kojim sad idemo me malo ubija, puno bockanja. Jajnike vec osjecam brutalno, napuhnuta vec, tesko hodam...ko trudnica prava. Ali.. sve za mrvicu.

----------


## Sova555

Mislim da se pratimo da  :Smile:  Znam da ce i transfer bit velika stvar, u ranijim postupcima sa slabijom stimulacijom sam imala 2 pa 4 folikula i od toga nikad nista nije uspjelo poslije punkcije,ali da treba se nadati i imat puno vjere da je jedna dovoljna  :Smile:  Puno srece sutra na uzv

----------


## katka22

> Mislim da se pratimo da  Znam da ce i transfer bit velika stvar, u ranijim postupcima sa slabijom stimulacijom sam imala 2 pa 4 folikula i od toga nikad nista nije uspjelo poslije punkcije,ali da treba se nadati i imat puno vjere da je jedna dovoljna  Puno srece sutra na uzv


Slusaj, ne znam kako dr kaze da je ocekivao bolju reakciju a zna kakvi su ti nalazi. Samo te bacio u bed i analiziranja. Zasad ti je po tome sto pise reakcija najbolja do sad, imas 5 folikula i nadajmo se mozda jos koji. Nadam se dobrim vijestima s tvog drugog uzv, obavezno javi. 
Ja obavila svoj uzv danas, sve super, endo po rijecima dr savrsen, folikuli na 14-15 mm, nazire ih se jos osim onih upisanih do sad pa sam sutra ponovo na uzv da ih pratimo. Izvadila E2 i vidjet cu sutra sto kaze nalaz. Moguce je da cu plesati na granici hipers i ovaj put jer sam napuhnuta i natecena vec sad. 
Posto neplanski ostajem u Zg na raspolaganju sam za kavicu i cakulu...

----------


## Sova555

Nadam se da ce sutra bit bolje  :Smile:  Ja sam isto sva napuhana i imam lagane bolove. Drago mi je da ti je uzv super,jesu rekli kad bi bila punkcija?

----------


## katka22

> Nadam se da ce sutra bit bolje  Ja sam isto sva napuhana i imam lagane bolove. Drago mi je da ti je uzv super,jesu rekli kad bi bila punkcija?


Do kraja ovog tjedna. Danas mi je 9.dc, ja pretpostavljam tamo negdje u cetvrtak. Ali vidjet cemo. Ti, kad ocekujes?

----------


## Sova555

Meni je danas 8dc,rekao mi je da racunam petak/subotu pa ne vjerujem da ce se sutra kaj promijenit po tom pitanju. A kaj se tice kavice bi se mogle i dogovorit nesto  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Evo me opet, danas 10.dc... jucerasnji nalaz E2 je skoro 8000 pmol, danas ponovila i uzv i E2...sutra sam ponovo na uzv. Folikula hrpa, ne znam im tocan broj jer nisu svi ni upisani. Velicine su od 14-16 mm, malo sporije rastu. Endo na 11mm. Sve je super, osim natecenosti i boli kod mene. Jos danas primam stimulaciju pa cemo vidjet sto dalje sutra. Plesemo na rubu hipera ocito

----------


## milasova8

Katka,
Moj E2 na dan stoperice je bio oko 9200..
I transfer odgoden i doslo do hipera i bolnice 8 dana..
Osjetila sam dosta jajnike prije aspiracije,nisam bila napuhana..
Napuhnutost krenula odmah nakon punkcije..
Nadam se da kod tebe ipak nece biti hiper i da ces dobiti lijepe i kvalitetne js,zatim i zametke..
Sretno!

----------


## katka22

> Katka,
> Moj E2 na dan stoperice je bio oko 9200..
> I transfer odgoden i doslo do hipera i bolnice 8 dana..
> Osjetila sam dosta jajnike prije aspiracije,nisam bila napuhana..
> Napuhnutost krenula odmah nakon punkcije..
> Nadam se da kod tebe ipak nece biti hiper i da ces dobiti lijepe i kvalitetne js,zatim i zametke..
> Sretno!


Ne znam koliko E2 raste dnevno, vidjet cu sutra kakav je danasnji nalaz... tesko hodam, umaram se, puno mokrim ustvari sto je dobro...oprezna sam. Znam da je neka granica 12000pmol pa me to tjesi, racunam da sam daleko od nje ako E2 ne naraste jos puno...nekako pretpostavljam da ce jos rast jer danas jos primam stimulaciju sigurno, a mozda i sutra... vidjet cu kako ce biti dalje. Ne znam ni kad ce mi bit punkcija, po velicini folikula cini mi se tek za vikend. 
Nadam se da necu morat odgodit transfer...

Jesi li ti ok, jesi se skroz oporavila?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Cure,  koliko prohodnost boli? I dal se moze raditi slijedeci dan? Koji se dan ciklusa ugl radi?
I gdje izvaditi rh,krvnu grupu,anti*** i ostalo sto moramo ja i MM, prije mpo postupka?
Krecemo u 9 mj s postupcima pa da se informiram.

Hvala vam  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sova555

Ja obavila punkciju,od 5 folikula imamo 5 js  :Smile:  Doktor je iznenaden jer je racunao samo na 3 folikula po velicini da budu ok,ja sam presretna i sad cekamo daljnji razvoj  :Smile:

----------


## Sova555

Dobila sam duphastone,decortin,folacin,aspirin i crinone gel,a ja od uzbudenja nisam pitala jer to odma pocinjem koristit sve to ili cekam da dode do transfera??

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Mislim da bi to telefonski trebala provjeriti sa svojim liječnikom, ovdje ti nitko ne može davati takve savjete, jer svaka od nas ima drukčiju anamnezu. Čestitam na 5 jajnih stanica, super rezultat, posebno ako si low responder.

----------


## Sova555

Provjerila sam,od danas. Bila sam tolko uzbudena oko jajnih stanica da dalje nisam bas slusala hahaha  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

> Cure,  koliko prohodnost boli? I dal se moze raditi slijedeci dan? Koji se dan ciklusa ugl radi?
> I gdje izvaditi rh,krvnu grupu,anti*** i ostalo sto moramo ja i MM, prije mpo postupka?
> Krecemo u 9 mj s postupcima pa da se informiram.
> 
> Hvala vam 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


U Kojem si gradu?

----------


## katka22

> Cure,  koliko prohodnost boli? I dal se moze raditi slijedeci dan? Koji se dan ciklusa ugl radi?
> I gdje izvaditi rh,krvnu grupu,anti*** i ostalo sto moramo ja i MM, prije mpo postupka?
> Krecemo u 9 mj s postupcima pa da se informiram.
> 
> Hvala vam 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


To ti ovisi isklucivo o stanju tvojih jajovoda i tvom pragu boli. Mene je recimo uzasno boljelo jer je i nalaz pokazao da su mi jajovodi u koma stanju i skroz zacepljeni. Neke su cure iz bolnice isle ravno radit...nema pravila. Mislim da se radi nakon ciklusa. Za ostalo, nisam iz Zg pa te ne znam uputit ali tvoj ginekolog od koga ces uzimat uputnice za sebe i dr opce prakse za muza te u to moze uputit. U svakom slucanu, sretno!




> Provjerila sam,od danas. Bila sam tolko uzbudena oko jajnih stanica da dalje nisam bas slusala hahaha


Odma od dana punkcije kreces...sve sam ti vec rekla. I super za gel koji je veliko olaksanje u usporedbi s utricima koje stavljas tri put dnevno pa stalno nesto curka, gel ide navecer i navodno ima manje nuspojava.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> U Kojem si gradu?


Zagreb


> To ti ovisi isklucivo o stanju tvojih jajovoda i tvom pragu boli. Mene je recimo uzasno boljelo jer je i nalaz pokazao da su mi jajovodi u koma stanju i skroz zacepljeni. Neke su cure iz bolnice isle ravno radit...nema pravila. Mislim da se radi nakon ciklusa. Za ostalo, nisam iz Zg pa te ne znam uputit ali tvoj ginekolog od koga ces uzimat uputnice za sebe i dr opce prakse za muza te u to moze uputit. U svakom slucanu, sretno!
> 
> 
> 
> Odma od dana punkcije kreces...sve sam ti vec rekla. I super za gel koji je veliko olaksanje u usporedbi s utricima koje stavljas tri put dnevno pa stalno nesto curka, gel ide navecer i navodno ima manje nuspojava.


A reci mi sta se desilo u tvom slucaju kad su skroz zacepljeni? To ti se odmah "razbija" ili?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> ZagrebA reci mi sta se desilo u tvom slucaju kad su skroz zacepljeni? To ti se odmah "razbija" ili?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Kod mene je zacepljenje bilo jako. U djetinjstvu sam imala opaku upalu slijepog crijeva koja je izazvala priraslice u cijelom abdomenu. Nazalost, desile su se dvije vanmatericne trudnoce koje su dovele do odstranjenja oba jajovoda tako da sad trudnocu mogu ostvariti iskljucivo putem MPO.

----------


## katka22

> Kod mene je zacepljenje bilo jako. U djetinjstvu sam imala opaku upalu slijepog crijeva koja je izazvala priraslice u cijelom abdomenu. Nazalost, desile su se dvije vanmatericne trudnoce koje su dovele do odstranjenja oba jajovoda tako da sad trudnocu mogu ostvariti iskljucivo putem MPO.


Uglavnom se zacepljeni jajovodi ne mogu odcepiti. Iako postoje slucajevi u kojima cure ostanu prirodno trudne, kod mene nista nije pomoglo...ali imam jedno dijete iz prvog postupka...

----------


## ljube555

> Uglavnom se zacepljeni jajovodi ne mogu odcepiti. Iako postoje slucajevi u kojima cure ostanu prirodno trudne, kod mene nista nije pomoglo...ali imam jedno dijete iz prvog postupka...


Ja sam imala potpuno zacepljenje oba jajovoda u 2011g imala vanmatericnu i nakon toga bilo ustanovljeno potpuno zacepljenje imam i sliku doma... u 2015g isla sam na vantelesnu oplodnju i imam curicu koja u 3mjesecu navrsila 2g..nakon poroda sa njom ostala sam odmah trudna prirodno i klince imaju razliku 11mjeseci... i sada sam opet prirodna trudna 13+1 tt... ipak cuda postojaju... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Ja sam imala potpuno zacepljenje oba jajovoda u 2011g imala vanmatericnu i nakon toga bilo ustanovljeno potpuno zacepljenje imam i sliku doma... u 2015g isla sam na vantelesnu oplodnju i imam curicu koja u 3mjesecu navrsila 2g..nakon poroda sa njom ostala sam odmah trudna prirodno i klince imaju razliku 11mjeseci... i sada sam opet prirodna trudna 13+1 tt... ipak cuda postojaju... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Tebi se desilo ono sto se ponekad desi da se nakon ostvarene trudnoce jajovodi prosire. Ipak to nije cudo s obzirom da je kod vas sve drugo ok. Kod jakih zacepljenja to nazalost nije cest slucaj, izglednije je ponavljanje vanmatericnih kao nazalost kod mene. Ali cini mi se da Nemasekirancije tek uzvrdjuje prohodnost jajovoda, pa ajmo se nadati da je kod nje s jajovodima sve ok. 

Inace, danas sam imala aspiraciju i dobili smo 25 oocita. Malo je rec da sam burno reagirala, u blagom sam hiperu. Sad mi slijedi strogo mirovanje i iscekivanje info o oplodnji u ponedjeljak. Transfer ako do njega dodje trebao bi biti u cetvrtak. Drzte mi fige!

----------


## ljube555

> Tebi se desilo ono sto se ponekad desi da se nakon ostvarene trudnoce jajovodi prosire. Ipak to nije cudo s obzirom da je kod vas sve drugo ok. Kod jakih zacepljenja to nazalost nije cest slucaj, izglednije je ponavljanje vanmatericnih kao nazalost kod mene. Ali cini mi se da Nemasekirancije tek uzvrdjuje prohodnost jajovoda, pa ajmo se nadati da je kod nje s jajovodima sve ok. 
> 
> Inace, danas sam imala aspiraciju i dobili smo 25 oocita. Malo je rec da sam burno reagirala, u blagom sam hiperu. Sad mi slijedi strogo mirovanje i iscekivanje info o oplodnji u ponedjeljak. Transfer ako do njega dodje trebao bi biti u cetvrtak. Drzte mi fige!


Cestitam draga!!!! Da cim prije pridruzis se nama

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Uglavnom se zacepljeni jajovodi ne mogu odcepiti. Iako postoje slucajevi u kojima cure ostanu prirodno trudne, kod mene nista nije pomoglo...ali imam jedno dijete iz prvog postupka...


Katka sretno dalje!!!! Drzim ti fige da se uskoro pridruzis curkama.


> Ja sam imala potpuno zacepljenje oba jajovoda u 2011g imala vanmatericnu i nakon toga bilo ustanovljeno potpuno zacepljenje imam i sliku doma... u 2015g isla sam na vantelesnu oplodnju i imam curicu koja u 3mjesecu navrsila 2g..nakon poroda sa njom ostala sam odmah trudna prirodno i klince imaju razliku 11mjeseci... i sada sam opet prirodna trudna 13+1 tt... ipak cuda postojaju... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Tako je. Ja nisam imala nista takvo slicno. Jedino sto imam je policisticki jajnik od takvih stvari vezanih za zacepljenje. Al eto..onda treba cekati i vidjeti kako ce biti na pregledu. Drzite mi fige  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Katka sretno dalje!!!! Drzim ti fige da se uskoro pridruzis curkama.Tako je. Ja nisam imala nista takvo slicno. Jedino sto imam je policisticki jajnik od takvih stvari vezanih za zacepljenje. Al eto..onda treba cekati i vidjeti kako ce biti na pregledu. Drzite mi fige 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Nema ti policisticni jajnik veze sa zacepljenjem jajovodima. Pustanjem tekucine u jajovode hsg-om se pokusava dokazati  prohodnost. Policisticni jajnik znaci da je moguce da nemas redovne ovulacije zbog hormonalnog statusa...To je vise manje rutinski nacin postavljanja dijagnoze eliminacijom, potrebno je utvrditi zasto kod vas nije doslo do trudnoce. U svakom slucaju, naoruzaj se strpljenjem i sretno!

----------


## AriAnna

Draga Korina, drago mi je da si docekala odlicne vijesti [emoji4]

Zelim ti puno srece u 9.mjesecu i veliki plus! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Korina2010

> Draga Korina, drago mi je da si docekala odlicne vijesti [emoji4]
> 
> Zelim ti puno srece u 9.mjesecu i veliki plus! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hvala draga! Čekamo i tvoj plusić s nestrpljenjem, javi nam rezultat  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

Ja sam se danas bila bocnula prvi put sa Gonalom. Bila sam toliko prestravljena i jos od gledanja u tu iglu mi je lose dolazilo a znam da se moram piknut  sva sam se bila preznojila  :Laughing: 
Uglavnom uspjela sam i prezivjela sam bez da se srusim  :Grin: 

Hvala Korina za podrsku i uputstva; nek nam ovo bude zadnji put da to prolazimo  :Wink:

----------


## Purple Lu

Pozdrav cure,
Molim vas malu pomoć/savjet/informaciju!
Trebala bi napraviti hsg, kod svog doktora (privatnik) kod kojeg idem godinama obavila papu i briseve-sve ok, isto kod njega probali hsg napraviti međutim  zbog moje "čudne" maternice nakon pola sata mučenja nismo uspjeli doći ni do toga da mi kateter stavi a kamoli do puštanja kontrasta... Doktor me šalje da napravim pretragu u bolnici uz analgeziju. Zovem svoju opću ginekologicu da mi da uputnice a ona mi veli da si izaberem u kojoj bolnici želim to raditi i da tamo provjerim koje točno mi uputnice trebaju! Još me pitala da izaberem hoću uzv ili rengenski raditi-mislim kao da svaki dan to radim pa znam šta mi treba!!! 
Za sada sam zvala Zabok, ali oni rade samo svojim pacijenticama... Koje bolnice u zg preporučate i gdje zvati?? ako nisam pacijent ni jedne bolnice (a nisam) gdje mogu napraviti tu pretragu....
Još me zanima ima li itko ovdje u mpo vodama sa sličnim iskustvom - usko, ušće maternice pa da ste imali problema i sa uvođenjem katetera? 
Prirpremamo se za mpo ali nije mi jasno kako će išta od toga biti moguće ako ja imam problema sa običnom pretragom kao što je hsg... Nismo ni počeli a ja sam već obeshrabrena...
Hvala...

----------


## Korina2010

> Ja sam se danas bila bocnula prvi put sa Gonalom. Bila sam toliko prestravljena i jos od gledanja u tu iglu mi je lose dolazilo a znam da se moram piknut  sva sam se bila preznojila 
> Uglavnom uspjela sam i prezivjela sam bez da se srusim 
> 
> Hvala Korina za podrsku i uputstva; nek nam ovo bude zadnji put da to prolazimo


Tu smo jedni za druge! 
Naravno da je zadnji put!  :Smile:  Vidiš da je ova godina plodna  :Smile:  U prošlu subotu se rodilo 22 djece u KBC Ri (valjda zbog utakmice), hahahaha! 

Mene zanima kako je AriAnna? I ostale curke?

----------


## AriAnna

> Mene zanima kako je AriAnna? I ostale curke?


Draga Korina, kod mene nazalost nema lijepih vijesti. Danas mi je 3 dc, betu opet nisam docekala. Sad pauziramo dva mjeseca, a u rujnu je plan pokusati sa IVF-om u prirodnom ciklusu. 

Trenutno mi bas treba malo odmora nakon visemjesecnog hodocascenja po kbc-u. Pokusat cu se malo opustiti od svega i skupiti snage za dalje. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AriAnna

Sarah777, sretno! Javi kako napredujes [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Korina2010

> Draga Korina, kod mene nazalost nema lijepih vijesti. Danas mi je 3 dc, betu opet nisam docekala. Sad pauziramo dva mjeseca, a u rujnu je plan pokusati sa IVF-om u prirodnom ciklusu. 
> 
> Trenutno mi bas treba malo odmora nakon visemjesecnog hodocascenja po kbc-u. Pokusat cu se malo opustiti od svega i skupiti snage za dalje. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AriAnna,

baš mi je žao što njje usplelo...opet... Nadam se da će ipak uspjeti idući postupak. Ipak su tu veće šanse nego kod inseminacije.

----------


## AriAnna

> AriAnna,
> 
> baš mi je žao što njje usplelo...opet... Nadam se da će ipak uspjeti idući postupak. Ipak su tu veće šanse nego kod inseminacije.


Rujan će biti naš sretan mjesec [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarah777

AriAnna pa nego sta da ce rujan biti dobitni mjesec... samo pozitivno i opusteno i bit ce sve ok na kraju  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav cure,
> Molim vas malu pomoć/savjet/informaciju!
> Trebala bi napraviti hsg, kod svog doktora (privatnik) kod kojeg idem godinama obavila papu i briseve-sve ok, isto kod njega probali hsg napraviti međutim  zbog moje "čudne" maternice nakon pola sata mučenja nismo uspjeli doći ni do toga da mi kateter stavi a kamoli do puštanja kontrasta... Doktor me šalje da napravim pretragu u bolnici uz analgeziju. Zovem svoju opću ginekologicu da mi da uputnice a ona mi veli da si izaberem u kojoj bolnici želim to raditi i da tamo provjerim koje točno mi uputnice trebaju! Još me pitala da izaberem hoću uzv ili rengenski raditi-mislim kao da svaki dan to radim pa znam šta mi treba!!! 
> Za sada sam zvala Zabok, ali oni rade samo svojim pacijenticama... Koje bolnice u zg preporučate i gdje zvati?? ako nisam pacijent ni jedne bolnice (a nisam) gdje mogu napraviti tu pretragu....
> Još me zanima ima li itko ovdje u mpo vodama sa sličnim iskustvom - usko, ušće maternice pa da ste imali problema i sa uvođenjem katetera? 
> Prirpremamo se za mpo ali nije mi jasno kako će išta od toga biti moguće ako ja imam problema sa običnom pretragom kao što je hsg... Nismo ni počeli a ja sam već obeshrabrena...
> Hvala...


Purple Lu, dobro došla na forum.

Pokušaj pretražiti forum i pitati na drugim temama. Evo jedne teme, a ima ih sigurno još:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/52406-p...ht=ispitivanje

Sretno!

----------


## Sarah777

Update- sutra idem po stopericu i punkcija zakazana za utorak ujutro  :Smile:  
Uf..jos samo danas i sutra se bockam... jedva cekam zavrsit sa tim. 
Znacu punkcija u utorak... a kad mogu ocekivat ET? Izmedju 3 i 5 dana? Ili?

----------


## katka22

> Update- sutra idem po stopericu i punkcija zakazana za utorak ujutro  
> Uf..jos samo danas i sutra se bockam... jedva cekam zavrsit sa tim. 
> Znacu punkcija u utorak... a kad mogu ocekivat ET? Izmedju 3 i 5 dana? Ili?


ET obično bude ili 3. ili 5. dan. Ponekad i 2. dan. To isključivo ovisi o embrijima i kvaliteti njihovog razvoja. Ima uspješnih trudnoća sa svim vrstama embrija tako da...Nadam se da je sve dobro prošlo na punkciji danas.

----------


## Sarah777

Draga katka22, 
Super je prislo... imamo 10 folikulica!  :Smile: 
evo odmaram doma na kaucu. Pritisak mi je dosta jak u donjem djelu trbuha. 
Transfer zakazan za petak u 10.  :Smile:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Cure, krecemo na prve postupke u 9 mj pa neznam sta me ceka. Zapravo je moje pitanje za one koje nisu rekle svojim poslodavcima gdje odlaze (koje ne mogu/smiju reci), sta ste im rekli? Kako hendlat posao i postupke?
Ja sam u takvoj situaciji da cu morat reci nesto zasto cu ponekad kasnit na posao a neznam sta.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sarah777

Radim od 9h ujutro. Tako da sam ugkavnom stizala na vrijeme pa se nisam morala opravdavat. A onda kad sam zakasnila malo (2 3 puta mozda po 15ak minuta do pola sata) ...onda sam rekla da sam imala pretrage kod dr.  Ne trebam se opravdavat nikome vise od toga a mislim da ne bi trebao niti nitko drugi.

----------


## katka22

> Cure, krecemo na prve postupke u 9 mj pa neznam sta me ceka. Zapravo je moje pitanje za one koje nisu rekle svojim poslodavcima gdje odlaze (koje ne mogu/smiju reci), sta ste im rekli? Kako hendlat posao i postupke?
> Ja sam u takvoj situaciji da cu morat reci nesto zasto cu ponekad kasnit na posao a neznam sta.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Vjerojatno imas jaki razlog zasto ne mozes reci otvoreno i razumijem to. Ali moras se pripremiti na to da ce se u takvoj situaciji postavljati pitanja zbog izostanaka ako ti to inace nije obicaj. Ne znam od kad ti je radno vrijeme, ali kod nekih doktora se folikulometrije npr. rade vec od 6:30 ujutro, pa bi ako radis od 8 mogla i stici. Ali...imat ces situacija koje ne mozes predvidjeti, kasnjenja, dan punkcije i moguce bolove i potrebe mirovanja...mozda ti je najbolja opcija da otvoris bolovanje za cijelo vrijeme trajanja postupka, doslovno od 1. uzv pa do bete-to je izvedivo, ja sam tako odradila prvi postupak svojim izborom iako su na poslu znali. Iako, onaj tko zeli i po siframa na doznakama ce otkriti oni koje zanima, bilo je takvih situacija. 
Znas, bitno je da si smanjis nepotreban stres, da pokusas biti psihicki sto mirnija da sto lakse odradis cijelu proceduru... pokusaj odraditi onako kako je najbolje za tebe. Sretno!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Radim od 9h ujutro. Tako da sam ugkavnom stizala na vrijeme pa se nisam morala opravdavat. A onda kad sam zakasnila malo (2 3 puta mozda po 15ak minuta do pola sata) ...onda sam rekla da sam imala pretrage kod dr.  Ne trebam se opravdavat nikome vise od toga a mislim da ne bi trebao niti nitko drugi.





> Vjerojatno imas jaki razlog zasto ne mozes reci otvoreno i razumijem to. Ali moras se pripremiti na to da ce se u takvoj situaciji postavljati pitanja zbog izostanaka ako ti to inace nije obicaj. Ne znam od kad ti je radno vrijeme, ali kod nekih doktora se folikulometrije npr. rade vec od 6:30 ujutro, pa bi ako radis od 8 mogla i stici. Ali...imat ces situacija koje ne mozes predvidjeti, kasnjenja, dan punkcije i moguce bolove i potrebe mirovanja...mozda ti je najbolja opcija da otvoris bolovanje za cijelo vrijeme trajanja postupka, doslovno od 1. uzv pa do bete-to je izvedivo, ja sam tako odradila prvi postupak svojim izborom iako su na poslu znali. Iako, onaj tko zeli i po siframa na doznakama ce otkriti oni koje zanima, bilo je takvih situacija. 
> Znas, bitno je da si smanjis nepotreban stres, da pokusas biti psihicki sto mirnija da sto lakse odradis cijelu proceduru... pokusaj odraditi onako kako je najbolje za tebe. Sretno!


Hvala cure prvo na odg. Nama ce 1 postupak biti inseminacija. Idemo na poatupke u VV. Neznam od kad oni rade. Zna netko ovdje? U slucaju inseminacije dal opce jw potrebno bo? 
Da nazalost imam jako zeznutog poslodavca i u potrazi sam za novim poslom, pa ostala ovdje il ak u to vrijeme budem na novom svakako necu moci reci istinu.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sarah777

Evo ja sam od danas na bolovanju jer mi je danas bila punkcija pod anestezijom... u petak ce mi biti transfer tako da cu spojit to i onda se nadam da cu na bolovanje zbog trudnoce za 2  3 tjedna.. Nisam ni ja nista govorila na poslu; stavit ce mi moj dr sifru bolovanja neku regularnu  jer babe na poslu uvijek gledaju te sifre ko je zasto na bolovanju...

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Evo ja sam od danas na bolovanju jer mi je danas bila punkcija pod anestezijom... u petak ce mi biti transfer tako da cu spojit to i onda se nadam da cu na bolovanje zbog trudnoce za 2  3 tjedna.. Nisam ni ja nista govorila na poslu; stavit ce mi moj dr sifru bolovanja neku regularnu  jer babe na poslu uvijek gledaju te sifre ko je zasto na bolovanju...


Odlicno! Da to se tako radi!! Drzim ti fige da za 2,3 tj odes na bo  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Hvala cure prvo na odg. Nama ce 1 postupak biti inseminacija. Idemo na poatupke u VV. Neznam od kad oni rade. Zna netko ovdje? U slucaju inseminacije dal opce jw potrebno bo? 
> Da nazalost imam jako zeznutog poslodavca i u potrazi sam za novim poslom, pa ostala ovdje il ak u to vrijeme budem na novom svakako necu moci reci istinu.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Što se tiče inseminacija zbog čestih folikulometrija imati ćeš dosta izostanaka. Ali nema onog drugog, teretnog dijela punkcije i transfera, bolova i mirovanja, pa vjerojatno ni potrebe za bolovanjem.




> Evo ja sam od danas na bolovanju jer mi je danas bila punkcija pod anestezijom... u petak ce mi biti transfer tako da cu spojit to i onda se nadam da cu na bolovanje zbog trudnoce za 2  3 tjedna.. Nisam ni ja nista govorila na poslu; stavit ce mi moj dr sifru bolovanja neku regularnu  jer babe na poslu uvijek gledaju te sifre ko je zasto na bolovanju...


Ne znam kako će tvoj doktor opravdati "lažnu" šifru s obzirom da imaš otvorenu uputnicu za postupak na koju se onda po preporuci tvog specijalista i veže bolovanje. Ali, sreća u nesreći u ovim našim vodama je ta što se ne provode velike i stroge kontrole za bolovanja po ovim dijagnozama jer to skoro u pravilu nikad i nisu lažna bolovanja. U svakom slučaju curke sretno i ne vratile se ubrzo s bolovanja  :Grin: !

----------


## Sarah777

D1 uputnicu mi je izdala moja ginekologica a ne lijecnik opce prakse. Posto nasi sustavi u hr nisu povezani, moj dr niti nema pojma da sam ja u ivf procesu. A osim toga, i da zna, mislim da se svatko moze razbolit i pobrat virozu u bilo koje doba, imala ja d1 uputnicu za lijecenje neplodnosti ili ne. Dakle ako povracam i imam temp.npr, sigurno mi nece stavljat sifru bolovanja povezanu sa potpomognutom oplodnjom.  Logicno, je tako...?
U mom slucaju med.sestra mog lijecnika opce prakse zna da sam u ivf postupku posto sam kod nje isla da mi daje inekcije.  Da nisam...pojma ne bi imali.

----------


## Sarah777

> Odlicno! Da to se tako radi!! Drzim ti fige da za 2,3 tj odes na bo 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala!!  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

Katka... mozda si me krivo razumjela... 
Ja nisam isla na bolovanje po preporuci specijalista. 
Samo sam javila svom dr da sam bolesna i da mi otvori bolovanje. Hvala bogu pa ne radim to nikada i aaaakoooo sam bolesna 1 godisnje uopce...tako da nema razloga da itko pomisli da nije tako  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> D1 uputnicu mi je izdala moja ginekologica a ne lijecnik opce prakse. Posto nasi sustavi u hr nisu povezani, moj dr niti nema pojma da sam ja u ivf procesu. A osim toga, i da zna, mislim da se svatko moze razbolit i pobrat virozu u bilo koje doba, imala ja d1 uputnicu za lijecenje neplodnosti ili ne. Dakle ako povracam i imam temp.npr, sigurno mi nece stavljat sifru bolovanja povezanu sa potpomognutom oplodnjom.  Logicno, je tako...?
> U mom slucaju med.sestra mog lijecnika opce prakse zna da sam u ivf postupku posto sam kod nje isla da mi daje inekcije.  Da nisam...pojma ne bi imali.


Bolovanje vezano sa MPO ti i piše tvoj ginekolog, a ne tvoj dr. opće prakse, kužiš? Druga je stvar što ćeš ti u dogovoru sa svojim dr. opće prakse prikazati neko drugo bolovanje koje je u stvari vezano za nepolodnost. 




> Katka... mozda si me krivo razumjela... 
> Ja nisam isla na bolovanje po preporuci specijalista. 
> Samo sam javila svom dr da sam bolesna i da mi otvori bolovanje. Hvala bogu pa ne radim to nikada i aaaakoooo sam bolesna 1 godisnje uopce...tako da nema razloga da itko pomisli da nije tako


Ma ja ti samo govorim kakva je praksa postupanja u redovnim situacijama, ja doduše nisam imala problem s kolegama i na poslu mi svi znaju, od šefice nadalje tako da i nemam potrebu skrivati šifru. Pa sam po preporuci moje MPO liječnice i otvorila bolovanje kod svog ginekologa na koje imaš pravo sve do bete. S tim sam bila najmirnija. Ti draga napravi kako ti misliš da je najbolje za tebe i u skladu sa svojom situacijom.

----------


## Sarah777

Kuzim sta zelis rec..  
Al ja sta rno ne zelim da 40+ ljudi u firmi bruji o tome kako idem na potpomognutu pa nisam ni isla istrazivat mogucnosti d aodem na bolovanje zbog oplodnje. 
Ali vidis nisam znala ovaj dio da imas pravo na bolovanje do bete. Ovo mi je prva info sada.
Al ne znam bas dal si mogu to priustiti na poslu... hmm... bas cu razmislit malo. Mozda kad gledam realno mi je ipak bitnije da bebica se uhvati dobro i da zapocnemo trudnocu kako treba nego dal ce znat to svi u firmi ili ne... hm... sad si me stavila na cudo malo znas... 
Posao mi je sjedeci ali je dosta stresan...
Nisam pametna eto.. pomagajte...

----------


## Sybila

Kad sam nosila doznake, na njima nije pisala sifra i ne bi smjela pisati sifra. Samo a1 ako se ne varam. Trudnoca ima g0 doznaku.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Meni je gin rekla da na njenoj doznaci pise sifra i da poslodavac ako je zeznut moze vidiet koji je razlog bolovanja. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

> Meni je gin rekla da na njenoj doznaci pise sifra i da poslodavac ako je zeznut moze vidiet koji je razlog bolovanja. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Vidi se samo da je od gin po pecatu. Samu sifru poslodavac ne bi smio vidjeti, tako kaze zakon.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure koga zanima pogledajte malo ovdje.
Ima tema 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/23541-Bolovanje-nakon-ET

----------


## Sarah777

Nista od danasnjeg transfera. Imamo ih 7 od izvadjenih 10  :Heart: 
Transfer odgodjen za nedjelju, 5.dan, blastice.

----------


## AriAnna

> Nista od danasnjeg transfera. Imamo ih 7 od izvadjenih 10 
> Transfer odgodjen za nedjelju, 5.dan, blastice.



Odlicne vijesti Sarah! 
Sretno sutra [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Cure koga zanima pogledajte malo ovdje.
> Ima tema 
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/23541-Bolovanje-nakon-ET


Odlicno, hvala ti  :Smile: ! 


> Nista od danasnjeg transfera. Imamo ih 7 od izvadjenih 10 [emoji813]
> Transfer odgodjen za nedjelju, 5.dan, blastice.


Sretno sutra [emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sarah777

Hvala curke. 
Nadam se da cemo imat sutra koju blasticu... od njih 7...trebali bi imat koju zar ne... :Cekam:

----------


## katka22

> Kuzim sta zelis rec..  
> Al ja sta rno ne zelim da 40+ ljudi u firmi bruji o tome kako idem na potpomognutu pa nisam ni isla istrazivat mogucnosti d aodem na bolovanje zbog oplodnje. 
> Ali vidis nisam znala ovaj dio da imas pravo na bolovanje do bete. Ovo mi je prva info sada.
> Al ne znam bas dal si mogu to priustiti na poslu... hmm... bas cu razmislit malo. Mozda kad gledam realno mi je ipak bitnije da bebica se uhvati dobro i da zapocnemo trudnocu kako treba nego dal ce znat to svi u firmi ili ne... hm... sad si me stavila na cudo malo znas... 
> Posao mi je sjedeci ali je dosta stresan...
> Nisam pametna eto.. pomagajte...


Specijalist MPO uglavnom napise - preporuca se mirovanje 10 dana ili sl. To je temelj tvom ginekologu da ti otvori bolovanje na koje imas pravo. Vecina cura normalno radi koji dan nakon ET, pogotovo s tvojim tipom posla, takav je i moj. Ja nisam zbog nekog mog psihickog mira koji sam si zeljela. Iako, to ti je dvostruki mac. Doma sam puno previse mozgala i pratila simptome. To zaista moras odluciti sama. 




> Nista od danasnjeg transfera. Imamo ih 7 od izvadjenih 10 
> Transfer odgodjen za nedjelju, 5.dan, blastice.


Pa to je odlicna vijest!




> Hvala curke. 
> Nadam se da cemo imat sutra koju blasticu... od njih 7...trebali bi imat koju zar ne...


Trebali bi imati u najboljem slucaju bar 3-4. Cak i vise, tu se zaista ne mozes oslanjati na iskustvo drugih cura jer to ovisi iskljucivo o kvaliteti vaseg biloskog materijala. ET si vec imala i nadam se da je sve proslo kako treba i da imas i nesto za smrznuti. U svakom slucaju, sretno dalje!

----------


## ljube555

Cure... neznam na koju temu javiti se... na uzv nalazu mi pisi desni jajnik folikularne građe , endometr.8mm

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Sta sad znaci folikul.građe???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Sta sad znaci folikul.građe???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Pa vjerojatno da su vidljivi folikuli, što je nekako i očekivano. Koji ti je dan ciklusa?

----------


## ljube555

> Pa vjerojatno da su vidljivi folikuli, što je nekako i očekivano. Koji ti je dan ciklusa?


27dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> 27dc
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Sta god napisem na internetu samo mi izbacuje da je to kao folikularne ciste da ovaj mjesec nije dosla do ovulaciji

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Sta god napisem na internetu samo mi izbacuje da je to kao folikularne ciste da ovaj mjesec nije dosla do ovulaciji
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Pomislila sam prvo da si radila uzv u prvom dijelu ciklusa...vjerojatno folikularne ciste koje nastaju uslijed izostanka ovulacije. Obično prođu same od sebe sa sljedećim ciklusom. Kako to da si uopće radila uzv u ovoj fazi ciklusa, da bi potvrdili ovulaciju ili?

Ljube draga, zašto malo ne odmoriš i dušu i tijelo? Nakon ovog zadnjeg što si prošla, ja ti od srca preporučam da si daš priliku za malo psihičkog odmora i razmišljanja o trudnoći. Uz tvoje dijagnoze, panike očito nema i malo vremena ti stvarno može samo koristiti. I tijelo će se u potpunosti samo oporaviti. Sretno, što god odlučila.

----------


## ljube555

> Pomislila sam prvo da si radila uzv u prvom dijelu ciklusa...vjerojatno folikularne ciste koje nastaju uslijed izostanka ovulacije. Obično prođu same od sebe sa sljedećim ciklusom. Kako to da si uopće radila uzv u ovoj fazi ciklusa, da bi potvrdili ovulaciju ili?
> 
> Ljube draga, zašto malo ne odmoriš i dušu i tijelo? Nakon ovog zadnjeg što si prošla, ja ti od srca preporučam da si daš priliku za malo psihičkog odmora i razmišljanja o trudnoći. Uz tvoje dijagnoze, panike očito nema i malo vremena ti stvarno može samo koristiti. I tijelo će se u potpunosti samo oporaviti. Sretno, što god odlučila.


Imala sam samo kontrolu danas nakon kiretaze posto prije dva tjedna na kontrole beta jos bila pozitivna pa me dr.jos jednom narucila danas. 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Suncokret1983

Pozdrav cure! Nadam se da netko prati ovu temu i da će mi znati odgovoriti. 
U prvom postupku sam. Pijem klomifen i sutra idem na prvu folikulometriju. (prošla sam 3 ciklusa folikulometrija u ciljani odnos)
Prilikom dogovora doktor mi nije mogao reći hoće li biti inseminacija ili IVF. Je li to uobičajeno jer sam mislila da se to dogovara na početku ciklusa?
Također, pitanje a one koje su pile klomifen. Je li vas od njega hvatala tjeskoba? To me zanima da vidim jel nuspojava od lijeka ili od toga što mi doktor ne iznosi gotovo nikakve informacije :D

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav cure! Nadam se da netko prati ovu temu i da će mi znati odgovoriti. 
> U prvom postupku sam. Pijem klomifen i sutra idem na prvu folikulometriju. (prošla sam 3 ciklusa folikulometrija u ciljani odnos)
> Prilikom dogovora doktor mi nije mogao reći hoće li biti inseminacija ili IVF. Je li to uobičajeno jer sam mislila da se to dogovara na početku ciklusa?
> Također, pitanje a one koje su pile klomifen. Je li vas od njega hvatala tjeskoba? To me zanima da vidim jel nuspojava od lijeka ili od toga što mi doktor ne iznosi gotovo nikakve informacije :D


Pozdrav, ja sam pila klomifen od 3dc do 8dc po 2tabl. Nisam imala uopce nuspojave... Jedino me jajnici pikalo zadnji dana od njega...i imala sam prvi put 5folik.i pet janih stanica a drugi put 4folikula i 4jajne stanice

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Suncokret1983

Ljube555, to je odlino. Nijedan folikul nije bio prazan  :Smile:

----------


## cerepaha

Suncokret, vidjet ćeš sutra na folikulometriji kako reagiraš na klomifen, pa ovisno o tome ćete odlučiti hoće li biti ivf ili inseminacija. Ako dobro reagiraš i imaš 3 ili više folikula, vrlo vjerojatno će biti ivf. Ja sam pila i po 1 tabletu i po 2, ali nikad nisam imala više od 2 folikula, pa bismo išli na inseminaciju. I nisam imala nikakve nuspojave. Doduše, ja nemam nuspojave ni od jačih lijekova, pa nisam baš mjerodavna.
Sretno :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555, to je odlino. Nijedan folikul nije bio prazan


Ne

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Drage žene,
pogledajte temu o  Rodi kojoj je trebala pomoć  :Smile:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Ima koga u postupcima  :Smile: ?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Sad je već kasno, ali... Za prvi pregled trebaš uputnicu A1, a ako si već bila u postupcima onda trebaš A2 i A3. Ova A3 ti treba za vađenje hormona.
> Nemasekirancije, evo ja krećem za par dana. Ti?


Vaki sretno!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Hvala ti, draga Ljube!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Sad je već kasno, ali... Za prvi pregled trebaš uputnicu A1, a ako si već bila u postupcima onda trebaš A2 i A3. Ova A3 ti treba za vađenje hormona.
> Nemasekirancije, evo ja krećem za par dana. Ti?


I ja bi trebala krenuti kad dobijem M. Nadam se krajem tj da bi dosla. Ali je anovulacijski ciklus i moram priznat nema nikakvih naznaka da dolazi [emoji23] tak da pitanje ocu onda stici u 12mj

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Ajde, držim fige da procuriš (ako nema slučajno nade da se radi o prirodnoj trudnoći) pa da stigneš u postupak i da dobiješ jedan veliki plus za blagdane.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Ajde, držim fige da procuriš (ako nema slučajno nade da se radi o prirodnoj trudnoći) pa da stigneš u postupak i da dobiješ jedan veliki plus za blagdane.


Hvala ti vaki  :Smile:  ja josss cekam. Nadam se za vikend, tako bi trebala biti. Al eto nema nikakvih naznaka valjda prvu put u zivotu. Cice me nimalo ne i od grcica ni g lol.  i ja tebi drzim velikeee fige  :Smile: ! Ides na fet ili na punu?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Trebala sam u dugi protokol, no tražila sam da mi provjere TSH (jer mi je bio oko 3 prije zadnjeg postupka) i zamisli sad je preko 4 pa moram kod endokrinologa. Ova godina mi je stvarno grozna i od početka mi neide. Čim se pohvalim da krećem u postupak, eto odmah zapreke. Ajde, neka barem tebi krene.

----------


## ljube555

> Trebala sam u dugi protokol, no tražila sam da mi provjere TSH (jer mi je bio oko 3 prije zadnjeg postupka) i zamisli sad je preko 4 pa moram kod endokrinologa. Ova godina mi je stvarno grozna i od početka mi neide. Čim se pohvalim da krećem u postupak, eto odmah zapreke. Ajde, neka barem tebi krene.


Vaki opet???? Nikako da kreni sreca na tvoju stran... Koliko cekas postupak taj bi trebao od prve uspijeti... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Trebala sam u dugi protokol, no tražila sam da mi provjere TSH (jer mi je bio oko 3 prije zadnjeg postupka) i zamisli sad je preko 4 pa moram kod endokrinologa. Ova godina mi je stvarno grozna i od početka mi neide. Čim se pohvalim da krećem u postupak, eto odmah zapreke. Ajde, neka barem tebi krene.


Aaaaaa zao mi je to cuti vaki. Al def bolje da si trazila taj tsh nego da je to bio propali postupak. Ja eto od 9 mj cekam postupak. M bi kao trebala za vikend al sve mi se cini da nista od nje,jer nemam nikakvih simptoma da cu je dobiti. A pitanje koji ce biti datum kada dobijem i dal ce biti prekasno za 12 mj...ah zivi bili pa vidjeli

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Joj, curke moje... Nadam se da će nam iduća godina biti sretnija. Nedamo se!
Ljube - ima li plusić kod tebe?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Joj, curke moje... Nadam se da će nam iduća godina biti sretnija. Nedamo se!
> Ljube - ima li plusić kod tebe?


Nema predaje  :Wink: ! Ma iduca je nasa [emoji5]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Joj, curke moje... Nadam se da će nam iduća godina biti sretnija. Nedamo se!
> Ljube - ima li plusić kod tebe?


Nema... Danas sam isla na folik.i ovaj mjesec uopce nemam ovulaciju..jajnike na zimskom odmoru... Zato sam i primjetila da zadnji cikluse uopce nemam ni plodne sluzi... Iduci ciklus krecimo sa klomifenom i uzv...rekao dr.da ubrzamo to malo...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Jutro svima curama...ja sada nista ne kuzim ..ujutro idem na wc i krenuo prozirni iscjedak ko pocetkom plodnih dana i to jako puno... A rekao dr.da ne trebamo ovaj mjesec vise na folik.posto jako tanak endom.

Jedino tjesim se sa time sto MM tek dolazi 21.12 a prije ga nema...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Pijjem marulju pa mozda od njej tako puno sluzi...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Pijjem marulju pa mozda od njej tako puno sluzi...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


To ti je moguce radi toga. A sta ste trebali na fet ili?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

To se često dešava, sve mi imamo pokoji ciklus bez ovulacije. Dobro da je to sada kad ti nema mužića. Marulju nisam pila pa ne znam, ali sam čitala da se ona ne pije skroz, nego određene dane ciklusa...

----------


## bulj

Cure trebam vas savjet.
Ovaj ciklus pripremala sam se za inseminaciju, al kako sam i ocekivala nisam bas nesto reagirala na klomifen, folikuli su sporo rasli, iako je dr Planinic bila uvjerena da samo trebamo biti strpljivi. Danas na 28 dc dr Jukic je odlucila da odustajemo od ovog ciklusa, dala duphastone i ocekivano negdje nakon duph za barem tjedan dana da stize menga. Taj ciklus bi se onda previse priblizo blagdanima pa mi je rekla tog preskacemo i tek u prvom mjesecu da se javim.
Nakon te fm jutros, ja sam danas potpuno neocekivano procurila popodne na poslu, jos je to slabo, al s obzirom na trenutne bolove imam osjecaj da bi to sutra moglo krenut full.
Ako bi sutra bio prvi dan cikusa ja nekako racunam da bi se jos i provukla za novi postupak do Bozica, pogotovo ako nagovorim dr da skroz preskocimo inseminacijubi odmah krenemo na IVF. 
Sa mislite, ako sutra krene , da zovem u pon se narucit za utorak? Utorkom je tamo dr Planinic koja mene vodi, a nije je bilo sad na zadnje dvije fm kad je sve krenulo nizbrdo. 
I znate li tocno od kad pocinje blagdanska pauza? Ja znam samo da se vracaju od 7.1.19.

----------


## bulj

> Cure trebam vas savjet.
> Ovaj ciklus pripremala sam se za inseminaciju, al kako sam i ocekivala nisam bas nesto reagirala na klomifen, folikuli su sporo rasli, iako je dr Planinic bila uvjerena da samo trebamo biti strpljivi. Danas na 28 dc dr Jukic je odlucila da odustajemo od ovog ciklusa, dala duphastone i ocekivano negdje nakon duph za barem tjedan dana da stize menga. Taj ciklus bi se onda previse priblizo blagdanima pa mi je rekla tog preskacemo i tek u prvom mjesecu da se javim.
> Nakon te fm jutros, ja sam danas potpuno neocekivano procurila popodne na poslu, jos je to slabo, al s obzirom na trenutne bolove imam osjecaj da bi to sutra moglo krenut full.
> Ako bi sutra bio prvi dan cikusa ja nekako racunam da bi se jos i provukla za novi postupak do Bozica, pogotovo ako nagovorim dr da skroz preskocimo inseminacijubi odmah krenemo na IVF. 
> Sa mislite, ako sutra krene , da zovem u pon se narucit za utorak? Utorkom je tamo dr Planinic koja mene vodi, a nije je bilo sad na zadnje dvije fm kad je sve krenulo nizbrdo. 
> I znate li tocno od kad pocinje blagdanska pauza? Ja znam samo da se vracaju od 7.1.19.


Bila sam uvjerena da pisem na VV temi, pa moze premjestaj?

----------


## Vaki

Stigneš! Samo ti nazovi i reci da imaš dogovor s doktoricom.
Pretpostavljam da te administratorica prebacila na ovu temu jer se na onoj temi ne bi trebalo chatati.

----------


## bulj

Danas ipak nista od krvarenja, i dalje tamni smedji iscjedak, a bolova je bilo jos jutros, sad vise ne. 
Mislim da ipak nista od ovog ciklusa.
Jedva sam ga docekala, iako sam bila skroz spremna da nece uspjet, al nisam se bas pripremila da necemo niti pokusat na kraju.

----------


## Inesz

> Stigneš! Samo ti nazovi i reci da imaš dogovor s doktoricom.
> Pretpostavljam da te administratorica prebacila na ovu temu jer se na onoj temi ne bi trebalo chatati.


 :utezi:  a, ne, ne...
a istina, znate se zanijeti bez reda i načina.
 :Smile: 
sama se je bulj stavila na ovu temu. budući da je dobila odgovor, ne selim sad njen post na VV kako je zamolila.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> a, ne, ne...
> a istina, znate se zanijeti bez reda i načina.
> 
> sama se je bulj stavila na ovu temu. budući da je dobila odgovor, ne selim sad njen post na VV kako je zamolila.


Vjerujem da stignes. Svakako nam javi kaj su ti rekli jel mozes sad u 12 mj.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> a, ne, ne...
> a istina, znate se zanijeti bez reda i načina.
> 
> sama se je bulj stavila na ovu temu. budući da je dobila odgovor, ne selim sad njen post na VV kako je zamolila.


Jesi procurila?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bulj

Nista… Neke smedje mrljice, i to je to. Pocela sam s duphastonom i cekam iducu godinu

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Nista… Neke smedje mrljice, i to je to. Pocela sam s duphastonom i cekam iducu godinu


Zao mi je draga. U istoj smo situaciji. Ja sam u anovulacijakom ciklusu i trebala ici sad u 12 mj al M nikak da dodje. Ak ne dodje do kraja tj morat cu i ja valjda na duphaston. 1 mj je nas [emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Cure, ima li novosti? Je li koja krenula u postupak?

----------


## Kokolada

Bok, evo nova sam ovdje. Krenuli na postupak stimulirani et je bio 2.12, 2 blastice, aspiracija je bila 17dc dosta kasno s obzirom da su mi ciklusi na 25 dana, ovo mi je 7 postupak al do sad 3 et  sve ostalo su bile stanice loše kvalitete itd. Tako da sam u tom dosadno čekanju a još sam i neku prehladu dobila

----------


## Kokolada

Bok, baš se i ja nalazim trenutno u iščekivanju... Danas 4dpt 2 blastice iako je aspiracija bila kasno 17 dn a ciklusi su mi na 25 dana. Do sad sam bila na 6 postupaka Al sa ovim samo 3et radi losij jajnih stanica. Uza sve to još me i neka prehlada uhvatila

----------


## Vaki

Kokolada- pa dobili ste 2 blastice, meni je to super rezultat! Ja imam sina koji je trodnevna mrva. Sretno i da je to sad dobitan postupak.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Bok, baš se i ja nalazim trenutno u iščekivanju... Danas 4dpt 2 blastice iako je aspiracija bila kasno 17 dn a ciklusi su mi na 25 dana. Do sad sam bila na 6 postupaka Al sa ovim samo 3et radi losij jajnih stanica. Uza sve to još me i neka prehlada uhvatila


Tako je slazem se s vaki! Drzimo ti fige [emoji1696]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kokolada

Bok, evo 8dpt test pozitivan, 9dpt beta 180,11dpt beta 495
U utorak bi trebala po pravilu ic vaditi betu i javiti da sam trudna. 
Mislite da je beta ok za te dane poslje transfera?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Bok, evo 8dpt test pozitivan, 9dpt beta 180,11dpt beta 495
> U utorak bi trebala po pravilu ic vaditi betu i javiti da sam trudna. 
> Mislite da je beta ok za te dane poslje transfera?


Ja ti to nazalost ne razumijem. Sigurno ima neka tablica beta nakon transfera pa si pogledaj. Ili cekamo da neka cura odg. Javi svakako sto su i dr rekli. I cestitam  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

*Kokolada*, beta je odlična. Čestitam!

----------


## Vaki

Eto, a brinula si bezveze. Čestitam!

----------


## ljube555

> Eto, a brinula si bezveze. Čestitam!


Hey draga, sta je sa tobom???? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kokolada

Bok, evo da javim 15dpt beta 2987,
17 dpt beta 7037,javila kolika je beta i za dva tjedna je ultrazvuk, nadam se da 
sve bude ok. Baš sam u iščekivanju neznam dal su se obje mrve primile, javim vam čim saznam.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Bok, evo da javim 15dpt beta 2987,
> 17 dpt beta 7037,javila kolika je beta i za dva tjedna je ultrazvuk, nadam se da 
> sve bude ok. Baš sam u iščekivanju neznam dal su se obje mrve primile, javim vam čim saznam.


Cestitam [emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Čestitam!

----------


## Kokolada

Bok cure evo javljam da sam bila na ultrazvuku i vide se 2

----------


## Kokolada

Sorry napisala sve al se pola ne vidi...
Oba su se primila 2 srca kucaju

----------


## ljube555

> Sorry napisala sve al se pola ne vidi...
> Oba su se primila 2 srca kucaju


Ajme, cestitke od svega srca!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Sorry napisala sve al se pola ne vidi...
> Oba su se primila 2 srca kucaju


Cestitammm [emoji7]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mikica79

Nisam valjda takav baksuz

----------


## Mikica79

LaraLana
Hvala ti puno,puno

----------


## Mikica79

LF2
Jesi li ti vec krenula u postupak?

----------


## Mikica79

LF2
Malo sam direktna! Izvini

----------


## Mikica79

Lf2
Verujem da cete uspeti.Zelim vam svu srecu ovoga sveta da ostvarite svoj cilj!

----------


## Inesz

Podižem temu.
Tema za dobre želje i sve druge stvarčice koje ne spadaju pod ostale teme. Može se reći - jedina chat tema na forumu. Zato, pls, ne zachatavajte druge teme.

----------


## Medo2711

Sretno,kako prosao uzv?

----------


## Inesz

Podižem temu.
Tema za dobre želje i sve druge stvarčice koje ne spadaju pod ostale teme. Može se reći - jedina chat tema na forumu. Zato, pls, ne zachatavajte druge teme.

----------

